# VERO BEACH  Information & Adoration Thread



## RSHEALAND

*Welcome! This is the 2017 continuation of starbox's original thread of 2007.*

ATTENTION!... Much of the content of this thread has been brought forward from past threads, so be aware prices and rates are likely to be out of date. *Please *post or PM me any corrections or updates you may have or find. Thanks.
*Past Threads...*

2016 - By RSHEALAND - http://www.disboards.com/threads/vero-beach-2016-information-adoration-thread.3474553/
2015 - By RSHEALAND - http://www.disboards.com/threads/vero-beach-2015-information-adoration-thread.3358441/
2014 - By RSHEALAND - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3215686
2013 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3021104
2012 - By DisDaydreamer - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2843389
2011 - By backyardponder - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610219
2010 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344361
2009 - By MiaSRN62 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1969415
2008 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1713110
2007 - By starbox - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431524]
Contributors: starbox, MiaSRN62, mbhoxie, DisDaydreamer, Lisareniff, DVCconvert, Sorcerer's Dad, floridaFam, nzdisneymom, DisDaydreamer, backyardponder, Melynny, SabresFan, and lastly, by Caskbill who showed me how make these scrolling boxes years ago.
If you would like to add the Vero Beach Adoration Club Icon to your signature or as an avatar you can right click the image and copy or save it.

*Address & Phone*
Disney's Vero Beach Resort
9250 Island Grove Terrace
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000
Travel Links:
http://www.verobeach.com/
http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach
Want to learn to surf? Here is a trip report by SabresFan about one place to do it.





*Roll Call.... 2017*
Post or PM me your stay dates. Also, let me know what number stay this is for you and what type of reservation. I will put that number and info after your username.
Code:


		Code:
	

2017
01/04 - 01/06  bobbiwoz

03/04 - 03/07  ppjLuvsdvc  (2)
03/22 - 03/27  magicmommy (7) OVIR

04/10 - 04/15  MickeyLovestheU  (5) GVIR
04/13 - 04/18  Pirate Frank  2BR
04/22 - 04/30  rcs   Beach Cottage
04/26 - 04/30  LocustPoint (4) 1BR
04/30 - 05/06  Murron  (11) Beach Cottage

05/03 - 05/05  RobynPrincess (2) OVIR
05/15 - 05/17  WDWLODGE (1) GVIR
05/19 - 05/24  DisDaydreamer
05/20 - 05/22  eccobleu (1) OVIR
05/26 - 05/29  Smoochies (1) 1BR
05/29 - 05/31  dmetcalfrn (1) OVIR

06/09 - 06/10  Wanna be Ariel (1)
06/09 - 06/16  beeadude  (1) 2BR
06/23 - 06/27  PEANUT1  (2) OVIR

07/05 - 07/09  Physics Guy  (1) 2 Studios
07/10 - 07/13  Kristi1357  (1) GVIR
07/15 - 07/22  mcarr1635 (2)

08/03 - 08/07  Lou1982 (2) OVIR
08/06 - 08/10  wdwlver (1) OVIR
08/22 - 08/25  ivanp91  (1) OVIR

10/27 - 10/29  RSHEALAND  (9) 1BR




One of the most frequently asked questions is "What should I request" so here a a few tips:
First, here is the layout (a few years old, the beach entry walk has been changed).

Ocean View Inn Room (OVIR)
These are all in the Main Inn building. There are four floors and typically the higher the better for views. It is possible to get an OVIR on either end of the building where you have an ocean view off to the side. So you want to request and ocean FACING room.
I request the 4th floor first and then the second floor because you can take the lobby staircase to and from the 1st floor. Sometimes waiting for the elevator is frustrating and it is nice to have an easy alternate route.
Villa Building Rooms
There are 3 Villa buildings (12, 14, & 15). 12 is on the north end of the resort, and 15 is on the south end of the resort. These two buildings have fewer view obstructions of the ocean. They are "U" shaped buildings and each floor has two "Dedicated" 2 bdrm units and four "Lock-Off" 2 bdrm units. The Lock-Off units are also the 1 bdrm and studio units when locked off from each other. You will notice below that the dedicated units (in blue) are at the end of the "U" and further away from the ocean with very limited likelyhood of viewing the ocean. The Villa buildings are 3 stories and getting the 3rd floor is pretty critical in having an ocean view. Building 14 has many more obstructions than the others.
Layout provided by Lisareniff

I prefer to make my request through the DVC site and member services. Give them your name and reservation number, and your request.
https://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/member/contact/contactMemberServices?id=ContactMemberServicesPage Not sure you can get to this page if you are not logged in.
They have been very (timely) responsive and email you back, so you have a written response you can refer to. Remember... A request is just that and not a guarantee.
New Link - by floridafam
Lookup for area restaurant inspection reports.
http://www.tcpalm.com/data/restaurant-inspections-database/?appSession=068261171569859

*VB FAQ Archive*
Code:
[/COLOR]
How many rooms does VB have?
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.
How do I get to Vero Beach?
Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?
No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by
calling the resort.
What is rack rate for the resort?
2010 VB Rates (Provided by Emily921)
Value 1-1 to 2-11, 8-15 to 12-16
Regular 4-11 to 5-27
Summer 5-28 to 8-14
Peak 2-12 to 3-20
Holiday 3-21 to 4-10 & 12-17 to 12-31
Studio V $185, R $240, S $250 wkdy $265 wknd Juy 4,Peak $310 and Holiday $335.
Inn Std same as Studio
Inn Ocean View, V $205, R $295, S $300 wkdy $315 wknd, P $350, H $395.
1BR V $285, R $370, S $375 wkdy $390 wknd, P $460,
H $480.
2BR V $370, R $495, S $505 wkdy, $520 wknd, peak
$680 and H $720.
3 BR Beach Cottage - V $805, R $980, S $1000 wkdy
$1015 wknd, P $1100, H $1245
Tax is 11%. wkend included July 4th.
What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?
With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also
will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave. Select corner Inn rooms are
slightly larger and L-shaped. So as you enter the room through the door, you
see a narrow walk space and the kitchenette is right there. As you turn the corner,
you have the main space with the beds.
A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The
difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa. So if
only two people are staying in the room and sharing the bed, you can keep
the sofa closed and allows more floor space. The Vero Beach studio room is
the same shape as the OKW studio so the floor space is optimized in my opinion.
Studios (particularily ground and 2st floor), don't offer much of a view. There
is a lot of very lush tropical foilage surrounding the ground floor studio and
larger villas. Ocean View Inn rooms are a reservation option.
What does availiability typically look like?
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you
want. I've had luck getting summer time calling only a few months prior.
What is the beach like?
The beach is on the "wild" side, with lots of waves and a pretty sharp drop off.
Children should be closely supervised.
Rob describes it here:
"It is not a big beach, but it is never crowded so size, in this case, doesn't matter.
Vero beach is an ocean playground. The waves on most days are formiddable and
great for boogie or surf boarding.
The sand is brown and coarse, and gets hot in the summer. For me the hot sand is
a sensory awakening and I find myself thinking... "yes, I really am here... ouch,
damn that's hot... ow, ow, ow".
I love the ocean waves. VB receives the gulf stream flow so the water temps are
pretty steady for much of the year. I like to think that sharks don't like waves and
stay out further than I venture. I have never seen a shark at VB, but PamOKW
posted a story about a shark bite incident at VB in 2006. Thanks, Pam.
Jelly Fish? Hah.... VB has PORTUGESE MAN-O-WAR! Actually, I have been to
VB almost all the months from March to November and only once have I
encountered these slimey creatures of pain. Yes, I was stung. Not too bad though...
just felt like a thousand bee stings.
There is never a problem finding a spot to set up beach camp at VB.
One real nice thing about the beach is the proximity to the Pool bar & grill, and
your room. So If you have hankering for a Margarita or a hamburger, OR nature
is suddenly calling (#2, you can do #1 in the ocean), your remedy is very close by.
We typically will set up early in the morning and go back and forth between the
pool, the room, and the beach throughout the day.
The beach doesn't have much in the way of shelling, but it does have turtle nests."
Is there a lifeguard on duty?
There are lifeguards at the pool at peak times, but not on the beach.
Is there internet service at the resort?
Yes. They currently have free wireless throughout the resort.
What TV stations do they have in the rooms? (provided by Melynny)
WXEL ,WTVX, WPTV, ION, WFLX, WPBF, WTCE, WPEC, BRRMGC, UNIVISON,
WTCN, WVFL, WFGC, CSPAN, HSN, TVGN, TWC, IROG, QVC, LIFE, CNN, HLN,
SUN, ESPN, ESPN2, CSS, FX, USA, FNC, TNT, VH1, A&E, HIST, NIK, ANIMAL PLANET,
FOOD, TRAVEL, DISC, TLC, COM, TRUTV, DISNEY , AMC, TELEMUNDO, BET, MTV,
FSN, SPEED, VS. TCM, ABCFAM, SPIKE, OWN, E!, HGTV, GOLF, MSMBC, CMT,
OXYGEN, STYLE, GSN, HALLMARK, TOON, COMM, COMPRO, COMTV
What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits
and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
Tennis Lessons
30 min: 27.00/30.00
60 min: 50.00/55.00
Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
Surf School: 90.00/95.00
What is the temperature like?
See the temperature chart below.

Is there a supervised kid's club?
There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday,
Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members
and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and
advance reservations are required.


What is availiable for rental at the resort?
There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows
(DVC Member/Non-Member)updated Dec 2016
Umbrella: 12.00/15.00
Beach Chair: 8.00/10.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 10.00/12.00
Boogie Board: 10.00/12.00
Cabanas: 15.00/20.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes (daily): 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: complimentary/2.00
Entire Stay: complimentary/5.00
Kayak (1 hour): 25.00/30.00
Wave Runner (30 minutes): 70.00/80.00
Sailboat (1 hour) : 60.00/70.00
Paddle Board (1 hour) :  25.00/30.00
Surf Board (1 hour) :  25.00/30.00

What dining options exist at the resort?
To be updated Jan 2017
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB but the TIW card is.

Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
4th of July is pretty cool. For a while, there were fireworks in Orchid just
North of the resort. They were fantastic. There are also fireworks in
Sebastian which you can watch from A1A.
VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats,
noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy,
Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night
ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone
who wants to, jumps into the pool.
The resort always does something for most holidays. We really enjoy
Halloween at the resort. They have costume contests, pumpkin carving
contests, trick or treating, etc.
What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510.
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
resort. 772-388-5151 .
The closest shopping is a short distance away. Go North from the resort
to the 1st light and turn left onto CR- 510. Go 2.7 miles and Walgreens
will be on your left at the intersection of US-1. If you want to go to Publix
(groceries), make a right turn on US1 and Publix will be 1.6 miles ahead on
your left. As you head to Publix, on your right will be Hale Indian River Fruit
Stand. Try their fresh-squeezed orange juice...yummy!
There is commercial strip in Vero Beach about 11 miles/20 min away.
Includes just about everything you can think of - Super Walmart, Sams Club,
Home Depot, Lowes, Best Buy, Circuit City, Sears, - complete mall. Plenty
of places to spend money! The outlet malls are a few more miles past that
out to the west.
There is also a Super Walmart in Sebastian approx 9 miles to the north,
along with some smaller strip malls - Publix etc. Sebastian is a smaller city,
home of Pelican Island, Capt Hirams restaurant and bar (think tables in the sand),
Squid Lips restaurant. -

Dining Options in the area:

http://www.scampigrill.net/

http://www.thepatioseafoodtavern.com/

Mamma Mia's: http://www.menupix.com/florida/restaurants/427956/Mamma-Mias-Pizza-Subs-Vero-Beach-FL

Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach http://mrmanatees.com/

Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian http://www.hirams.com/

http://www.riversidecafe.com/ (Riverside Cafe)

Ozzie's Crabhouse
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor".
So I'm assuming this place is very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great.

Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954
Phone: 772-231-0550
Fax: 772-234-1981
Website: http://waldosvero.com/

http://www.bellanapoli-verobeach.com/

TOOJAYS : http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/...onlist_tc.html

Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)
Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL
Tel: (772) 567-5222

Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL
Tel: (772) 567-7215
*************************************************************
PIZZA :
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510.
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
resort. 772-388-5151
http://www.menupix.com/florida/restaurants/883088/Orchid-Island-Pizzeria-Vero-Beach-FL

Nino's Italian Restaurant
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 231-9311
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.
Giorgio's New York Pizzeria
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa
Mastercard
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf

**************************************************
Ocean Grill :
http://ocean-grill.com/ (Ocean Grill)

Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570
Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877

Squid Lips Grill : http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/
MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small
Jamaican inspired restaurant. http://www.mo-baygrill.com/

Tangos Restaurant---good for steak :
http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html
And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like
to add to the list :
http://www.rjgators.com/
also some mentioned on this link :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324

**************************************************
**************************************************
Where Can I Get A Massage?
Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service
spas in the area:
Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
772 -234-8105
http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp
Yulin's Day Spa:
http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761
What is there to do in the surrounding area?
Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/
Sebastion Inlet State Park http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/
Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock)
http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney
Kennedy Space Center http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/
Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC)
http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/
The Manateer Observation Center http://www.manateecenter.com/
Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) http://www.mckeegarden.org/
Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being
so popular. It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147
Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).Fossil Hunting.
************************************************** **************************************************
What are NoSeeUms and how do I deter them?
No-See-Ums are tiny insects, closely related to the mosquito, officially
called Biting Midges. They only fly in temperatures over 70 degress, so
they are more of a problem during summer months. They are most active
during sunrise/sunset, so it is recommended that you keep your patio
doors closed during these times. Common insect repellants (DEET) do
not deter No-See-Ums. The best way to avoid them is to wear long
pants/sleeves at sunrise and sunset. Products such as Cutter Advanced
and Cactus Juice have been recommended by many VB veterans.
How can I see sea turtles?
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle
nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days
after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that
allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling
phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to
view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning
"Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes
you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon
for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a
chance to see one of those.
If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a
turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and
Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough
keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very
limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about
a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.
On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk
through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852) You must reserve a spot
ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes
place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from
Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.
The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle"
program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus
10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the
Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.
I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make
reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting.

What sort of other ameneties are offered at Vero Beach?
Anchors A Weigh Fitness Center, Rub Dub's Massage, Blinker's Arcade,
Nightly Live Music in the Green cabin Room, Hair Beading and Hair Wraps,
Valet, Video Rentals, BBQ Grills, Steamer's Sauna
Why are Vero Beach points cheaper than other resorts on the resale market?
Should I just buy there to save money?
The most expensive annual dues make VB one of the most expenive locations to
own over the long term. Mbhoxie breaks it down here:
"VB points tend to be cheaper for a number of reasons...
1. Dues are higher there than any other resort... Partially due to the remote
location, and partially due to the fact that the place has been smacked by two
hurricanes and is heavily insured.
2. To some, the resort is in a fairly remote location, not known traditionally
known as a resort/timeshare area.. You have to either drive or rent a car to
get there. The surrounding towns have some activities but its not setup as a
tourist area... Some people buy in with the expectaton of being entertained
like they are at the parks... Not going to happen.
Bottom line.. NEVER buy points at a place that you don't intend to stay at...
Bad business, and it will be stressful."
What's the address/phone number for the resort?
Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
9250 Island Grove Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000

*Resort - Basics*
*Rooms*
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.
The Inn rooms designated as Garden View (vegetation and parking views)
and Ocean View. (If you know how many Inn roms are in each category
please let me know)
There are a total of 10 buildings with rooms. The 6 3BR Beach Cottages,
the Inn, and 3 other buildings, each containing 6 dedicated 2BRs,
and 12 Lockoffs. The studios are part of a lockoff and are in these 3 buildings.
VB is a very small resort. Everything is a very, very easy walk.
*Parking*
There is under-building parking under the Inn and the 3 buildings with
the 2BRs and lockoffs. There are small parking lots next to the buildings.
There is not parking next to the 3BR Beach Cottages but there is adequate
Parking in the other locations. Overflow parking is available across
Highway A1A which is connected to the resort via an underground
Passage.
*Transportation*
Many folks ask if Disney provides transportation, like the Disney Magic
Express. The answer is no.
You can arrange transportation using one of the VB transportation companies
but you will probably find it to be very expensive. Aditionally, the resort
is very small and almost everybody wants to go see some of the sights
or go to off-site restaurants. For these reasons everybody recommends
having a car. OK, I suppose there is someone out there who doesnt!
Most folks fly into Orlando (95 miles). Other options are North
Palm Beach (81 miles), Sanford (114 miles), Fort Lauderdale (130 miles).
*Availability*
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you
want. Although I havent been to VB over the Christmas/New Years
holidays, I assume getting a room might be tough&call right at the 7 month
timeframe. If VB is your home resort, you should not have trouble calling at
11 months.



*Restaurants and Lounge*


*Spa Other Services*
Code:
Disney Signature Package: $495. Signature VichyTreatment, Signature Massage and Signature Facial or Signature Mani Pedi. 3.5 - 4 hrs
Citrus Package $200 Citrus Vichy Shower scrub, 50 min Aroma Therapy Massage, or your choice of Facial (excludes Signature Facial). 2 hrs
Tropical Package $200 Same as Citrus only with Tropical... 2 hrs
Bridal Package $345 3.5 hrs
Mommy and Me Package with Tween $355 with 12 or older $395 2.25 hrs
Tween Package $230 2 hrs

Massage
Signature Massage 80min $190
Hot Stone 50min $140 80min $180
Swedish Relaxation 50min $120 80min $160
Personalized Aromatherapy 50min $130 80min $170
Pressure Release 50min $135 80min $175
Maternity 50min $125 80min $165
Couples Price varies with selected treatment
Verandah/Chair Massage 15min $35
Express Massage 30min $65
Facials
Signature Facial 80min $175
Coconut Hydrating 50min $115
Blueberry Soy Firming 50min $115
Strawberry Rhubarb Replenishing 50min $115
Aloe Mint Soothing 50min $115
Citrus C Deep Cleansing 50min $115
A LA Carte
Lip Exfoiliation and voluminzing $30
Soothing eye treatment $35
Hair and scalp massage $35
Vichy Shower Treatments
Signature Vichy Treatment 80min $175
Tropical Vichy Shower scrub 45min $95
Citrus Vichy Shower scrub 45min $95
Body Therapies
Mango Enzyme Exfoilating Wrap 50min $130
Cucumber Mint Hydrating Wrap 50min $130
Hand and Foot Treatments
Signature Spa Manicure 50min $75
Signature Spa Pedicure 80min $95
Traditions Manicure 30min $45
Traditions Pedicure 50min $65
Traditions Mani-Pedi Combo 80min $105
add French to mani or pedi for $10
Gentlemen's Manicure 30min $40
Gentlemen's Pedicure 45min $60
Foot and Leg Relief Massage 30min $50
Polish Change 15min $30
Tween Services
Clean Tween Facial 25min $75
Calming Massage 25min $75
Ice Cream Manicure 25min $40
Ice Cream Pedicure 30min $50


TURTLE TOURS

COASTAL BIOLOGY
June-July  Fri & Sat
9pm - 12am
$15
Reservations requested
Coastalbiology.org/turtle-walks/

ARCHIE CARR NATIONAL WILDLIFE REFUGE
June-July  Fri & Sat
9pm - 12am
$15
Minimum age of 7
Reservations required
seaturtlewalks.org

SEBASTIAN INLET STATE PARK, FISHING MUSEUM
June-July Fri-Wed
Free
Reservations required
(772) 388-2750
Fed.gov/archiecarr/turtle walks.htlm

Click to enlarge


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*Average Temps*

*Click to enlarge photos*


----------



## RSHEALAND

Lets start adding names for Roll Call 2017. If you want your stay to be added please post or PM me your stay dates. Also, let me know what number stay this is for you and what type of reservation. I will put that number and info after your username. I will also try to update the info with current rates. If anyone has picture of renovated room or the new Winds and Waves please post the, my last stay was in a non renovated room and the restaurants were not updated yet. Thanks Rick


----------



## floridafam

I read the info about the new dining areas on the 2016 thread. The porch area at Shutters sounds weird. A while back, one CM said that it was going to have high top tables and televisions. I guess that was changed. I'll have to go over there and check things out.


----------



## Murron

April 30 to May 6.  Beach Cottage with my siblings and their spouses.  Our 11th time in Vero and first time for our family.  Just hoping the cottages are renovated by then.


----------



## Lou1982

August 3rd - 7th in an OVIR for us. This will be our second visit and we can't wait


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jan 4-6, yes, going this week!


----------



## LocustPoint

We are going April 26-April 30 in a 1 bedroom villa.  It will be our 4th visit to Vero.


----------



## Andy3K

Anyone with recent experience at the spa with the pedicures?  Will they do Mickeys on your nails?


----------



## RSHEALAND

Murron said:


> April 30 to May 6.  Beach Cottage with my siblings and their spouses.  Our 11th time in Vero and first time for our family.  Just hoping the cottages are renovated by then.


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Lou1982 said:


> August 3rd - 7th in an OVIR for us. This will be our second visit and we can't wait


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> Jan 4-6, yes, going this week!


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

LocustPoint said:


> We are going April 26-April 30 in a 1 bedroom villa.  It will be our 4th visit to Vero.


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## bobbiwoz

RSHEALAND said:


> You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay



Thank you so much.  This has been a difficult week.  My mother passed Dec 29, and my brother in law passed yesterday.  We have cancelled the cruise we were set to go on Friday.  I need to see the ocean before heading to NJ and the funerals that will be in mid January.

We said goodbye to both dear relatives just after Christmas.  Plus, we euthanized our dear Belle, 13 year old lab on Dec 21.


----------



## mac_tlc

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you so much.  This has been a difficult week.  My mother passed Dec 29, and my brother in law passed yesterday.  We have cancelled the cruise we were set to go on Friday.  I need to see the ocean before heading to NJ and the funerals that will be in mid January.
> 
> We said goodbye to both dear relatives just after Christmas.  Plus, we euthanized our dear Belle, 13 year old lab on Dec 21.



Sorry for your loss ..... enjoy your time at VB.

mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

We are waiting for Jan. 21 to reserve a Beach Cottage for Aug. 21 - 24. Available right now, and hopefully still on 1/21.

mac_tlc


----------



## WDWLODGE

We will make our first visit to Vero Beach on May 15 - 17 in a GVIR.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

First visit OVIR 5/29-31.


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you so much.  This has been a difficult week.  My mother passed Dec 29, and my brother in law passed yesterday.  We have cancelled the cruise we were set to go on Friday.  I need to see the ocean before heading to NJ and the funerals that will be in mid January.
> 
> We said goodbye to both dear relatives just after Christmas.  Plus, we euthanized our dear Belle, 13 year old lab on Dec 21.


So sorry for your loss


----------



## RSHEALAND

WDWLODGE said:


> We will make our first visit to Vero Beach on May 15 - 17 in a GVIR.


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

dmetcalfrn said:


> First visit OVIR 5/29-31.


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## magicmommy

March 22-27 OVIR - 7th stay


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's a bit chilly here, but a beautiful day in VB.

The parks were crazy busy this week.  We decided we're going to stay here after NY day next year and miss the marathon crowds.  

We enjoyed the stargazing activity last night.


----------



## floridafam

bobbiwoz, 

So sorry for your losses. 

Chilly? Are you from up north somewhere? I wish it could be like this every day here. We had such a hot summer. Have you eaten at the new restaurant?


----------



## bobbiwoz

floridafam said:


> bobbiwoz,
> 
> So sorry for your losses.
> 
> Chilly? Are you from up north somewhere? I wish it could be like this every day here. We had such a hot summer. Have you eaten at the new restaurant?



Thank you for your thoughts.

Yes, we are going home to Dayton Ohio, where it should be 18 degrees when we land!  

We have taken food from the "cook and take out" place, and enjoyed the salmon plate and Caesar salad.  The muffins are delicious!!  Right now, Tom is going for some breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today's sunrise:


----------



## bobbiwoz

If you are here when Hale's store is opened on Rt 1, I strongly recommend the OJ.  Generally I pass on juice, preferring to eat an orange, but theirs is a treat I get every year that we come!

I am enjoying the sausage egg on a bagel sandwich.... Tom has something on a croissant.  We are both happy with the food.  

We did think the custom yogurt cup was overpriced, still we would get it again.


----------



## bobbiwoz

As you say goodbye to the CM as the desk, you may receive a thank you gift!  This had 2 bottles water and 2 granola bars!


----------



## RobynPrincess

We are booked for our second stay here! May 3-5 in an OVIR


----------



## ivanp91

In a couple of weeks the 7-month window will open for me to book my stay. Visited for just a few hours back in November and really liked what I saw. Very excited!!


----------



## mcarr1635

We are staying in a two-bedroom villa July 15 to July 22, 2017.
Second visit to Vero Beach. First visit was 1998.
We are DVC members with Hilton Head as our home.


----------



## mcarr1635

Which forum or thread (I'm not sure of the difference) would I go to to discuss with a DVC member about trading points from Hilton Head to Vero Beach?


----------



## DaisyNY

Heading down in March for our first stay in a two-bedroom...what is the state of current renovations? Is dining areas open? Any suggestions for activities in the area? Thanks!


----------



## RSHEALAND

mcarr1635 said:


> Which forum or thread (I'm not sure of the difference) would I go to to discuss with a DVC member about trading points from Hilton Head to Vero Beach?


Under the Disney Vacation Club Forums there is a Rent/Trade forum, you could try there


----------



## RSHEALAND

DaisyNY said:


> Heading down in March for our first stay in a two-bedroom...what is the state of current renovations? Is dining areas open? Any suggestions for activities in the area? Thanks!


Dining areas are open, I was hoping somebody might put up some pics but none yet. Renovations on building 15 are complete, haven't heard if they have started on buildings 12 and 14


----------



## Smoochies

We're excited for our 1st ever stay at Vero in a 1 bedroom, 5/26-29 for Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## eccobleu

First trip May 20-22 OVIR.  We are very excited!


----------



## RSHEALAND

magicmommy said:


> March 22-27 OVIR - 7th stay


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

RobynPrincess said:


> We are booked for our second stay here! May 3-5 in an OVIR


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

mcarr1635 said:


> We are staying in a two-bedroom villa July 15 to July 22, 2017.
> Second visit to Vero Beach. First visit was 1998.
> We are DVC members with Hilton Head as our home.


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Smoochies said:


> We're excited for our 1st ever stay at Vero in a 1 bedroom, 5/26-29 for Memorial Day weekend!


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

eccobleu said:


> First trip May 20-22 OVIR.  We are very excited!


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## ppjluvsdvc

Good Morning,  We will be there on march 4-7 for our second stay!!


----------



## publix subs

just checked out from a one night stay as a pit stop between miami and caribbean beach! beautiful resort and the nicest cast members ever.


----------



## wdwlver

First time going to Vero! We are excited and booked 4 nights in an OVIR after our stay at the BCV's. Looking forward to relaxing after the craziness of the parks. We will be there 8/6-10. Can't wait!


----------



## bobbiwoz

publix subs said:


> just checked out from a one night stay as a pit stop between miami and caribbean beach! beautiful resort and the nicest cast members ever.


We often stay at Vero for a few nights before a cruise out of Ft Lauderdale or Miami.  We book an OVIR, and when I sit out, I feel I am extending the cruise, but with a much nicer pool!


----------



## rlduvall

Currently, there is availability in mid-July for 2- 3 nights for a GVIR and a regular Studio.  It will be me, DH and DS17.  Which would you recommend and why?  Should I waitlist for an OVIR even if I book a studio or GVIR?  Also, I know the resort is going or has undergone a recent renovation. Are the inn rooms and studio villas all updated now?  

Thanks so much - we have never been to Vero Beach.


----------



## MousekeTom

rlduvall said:


> Currently, there is availability in mid-July for 2- 3 nights for a GVIR and a regular Studio.  It will be me, DH and DS17.  Which would you recommend and why?  Should I waitlist for an OVIR even if I book a studio or GVIR?  Also, I know the resort is going or has undergone a recent renovation. Are the inn rooms and studio villas all updated now?
> 
> Thanks so much - we have never been to Vero Beach.



There is not much difference in views between the GVIR and the Deluxe Studio, although you have a _slight_ chance of getting some type of view with the Studio. There are two primary differences. First the GVIRs are located in the hotel while the Studios are located in the villa buildings. I like being in the hotel. You may prefer being away from the main building where it is a little more peaceful (unless you are next to the pool). The second difference is in size and bed configuration. From the FAQ on the first page of this thread:



> *What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?*
> 
> With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave...
> 
> A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa...



To me the question is, would you rather have a room with two beds or a room with one bed and a sleeper sofa. Most of the inn rooms have been renovated, but only about half of the studios have been renovated. I wouldn't worry about it, since the pre-renovated decor is wonderful - just a bit dated.

Finally, if it were me, I would waitlist the OVIR. If I am not staying in a X-bedroom unit, I always book the OVIR. Sitting on the balcony and listening to the sounds of the ocean is like stepping up your vacation a notch.


----------



## rlduvall

MousekeTom said:


> Finally, if it were me, I would waitlist the OVIR. If I am not staying in a X-bedroom unit, I always book the OVIR. Sitting on the balcony and listening to the sounds of the ocean is like stepping up your vacation a notch.



Thanks for all the great information.   I actually did waitlist the OVIR a few days ago.  Hopefully it will come through.


----------



## TandJMac

We are new members to DVC, and decided to try to use points that were given to us for 2016.  I am on the wait list for a studio July 1-5.  What do ya'll think my chances are of getting it??  Slim to none??


----------



## DisDaydreamer

We'll be there 5/19 - 5/24 then heading to WDW.   Hey there Rick, it is Rob.  I've been away for a long time.  I'm very happy to see you have kept the thread going.  You Rock!


----------



## hmcfall711

Help please?

Back in October we were all set to go to Vero and the hurricane felt it was not the best time for us to visit. 
While planning for that trip, I found information about an orange orchard that was fairly close to the resort.

It was not just the store front and packing facility. It was an actual orchard with the beautiful rows of trees. 

*Does anyone have the name of that location? *

I really should have written it down but I was sure I would remember. 
Thanks.


----------



## mac_tlc

mac_tlc said:


> We are waiting for Jan. 21 to reserve a Beach Cottage for Aug. 21 - 24. Available right now, and hopefully still on 1/21.
> 
> mac_tlc




Not having any luck, unfortunately. The 21st was available at 7:59am on Jan. 21st, unavailable at 8am. The 22nd was available up until 7:59 this morning, unavailable at 8am. Even if there is only one unit available, which is likely, its odd to see that the days become unavailable one day at at time. Now, the 23rd shows as available, but I bet it won't be at 8am tomorrow morning.

I guess we were very lucky last year when we got it for 3 days in August. Didn't even log in at exactly 8am last year.

It's not possible to waitlist days outside your booking window, is it?

mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

Do any of the two-bedroom units have a view of the ocean?

mac_tlc


----------



## DenLo

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you so much.  This has been a difficult week.  My mother passed Dec 29, and my brother in law passed yesterday.  We have cancelled the cruise we were set to go on Friday.  I need to see the ocean before heading to NJ and the funerals that will be in mid January.
> 
> We said goodbye to both dear relatives just after Christmas.  Plus, we euthanized our dear Belle, 13 year old lab on Dec 21.



I am sorry for your losses too, bobbiwoz, three within a few weeks is really hard.  Enjoy your stay at VB and take care.


----------



## RSHEALAND

hmcfall711 said:


> Help please?
> 
> Back in October we were all set to go to Vero and the hurricane felt it was not the best time for us to visit.
> While planning for that trip, I found information about an orange orchard that was fairly close to the resort.
> 
> It was not just the store front and packing facility. It was an actual orchard with the beautiful rows of trees.
> 
> *Does anyone have the name of that location? *
> 
> I really should have written it down but I was sure I would remember.
> Thanks.


Hale Groves halegroves.com is of of US1 in Sebastian  they have some trees at the store.  Countryside Citrus  countrysidecitrus.com you drive through the groves to get to the store


----------



## floridafam

RSHEALAND said:


> Hale Groves halegroves.com is of of US1 in Sebastian  they have some trees at the store.  Countryside Citrus  countrysidecitrus.com you drive through the groves to get to the store



I was thinking Countryside, as well.


----------



## floridafam

Does anyone know when the pool at VB closes for refurb?


----------



## RSHEALAND

mac_tlc said:


> Not having any luck, unfortunately. The 21st was available at 7:59am on Jan. 21st, unavailable at 8am. The 22nd was available up until 7:59 this morning, unavailable at 8am. Even if there is only one unit available, which is likely, its odd to see that the days become unavailable one day at at time. Now, the 23rd shows as available, but I bet it won't be at 8am tomorrow morning.
> 
> I guess we were very lucky last year when we got it for 3 days in August. Didn't even log in at exactly 8am last year.
> 
> It's not possible to waitlist days outside your booking window, is it?
> 
> mac_tlc


it almost sounds like someone is walking a reservation. They might not have all of the cottages in inventory due to the renovation schedule. It might be worth waitlisting as they might get the units back in to inventory as the renovations allow


----------



## RSHEALAND

floridafam said:


> Does anyone know when the pool at VB closes for refurb?


I heard Jan 29th to Feb 3rd or 4th


----------



## RSHEALAND

mac_tlc said:


> Do any of the two-bedroom units have a view of the ocean?
> 
> mac_tlc


the dedicated 2 brs are on the end of the buildings facing the roadway while the lock-off 2 brs are towards the ocean. I have stayed in many 1brs that would be part off a 2 br lock-off and have been able to see the ocean from them on both the 2nd and 3rd floors  but some people have said that they cant see the ocean from a 2nd floor unit. I think it also depends on when the trees get trimmed


----------



## RSHEALAND

ppjluvsdvc said:


> Good Morning,  We will be there on march 4-7 for our second stay!!


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

wdwlver said:


> First time going to Vero! We are excited and booked 4 nights in an OVIR after our stay at the BCV's. Looking forward to relaxing after the craziness of the parks. We will be there 8/6-10. Can't wait!


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

DisDaydreamer said:


> We'll be there 5/19 - 5/24 then heading to WDW.   Hey there Rick, it is Rob.  I've been away for a long time.  I'm very happy to see you have kept the thread going.  You Rock!


Rob, you have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## hmcfall711

Thanks so much. After looking at the websites I think it must have been Countryside. 

Has anyone been to either location? Would you suggest taking a short side trip there. AKA is it worth the time to visit?


----------



## mac_tlc

RSHEALAND said:


> it almost sounds like someone is walking a reservation. They might not have all of the cottages in inventory due to the renovation schedule. It might be worth waitlisting as they might get the units back in to inventory as the renovations allow



I thought that as well, but would have expected it to not show availability at 7:59am. I thought if you walked a reservation, you needed to call before the unit would become available at 11/7 months, maybe the day before. 

Anyway, we did get a GV at OKW for 8/21 for three nights, and yesterday we did get a Beach cottage for 8/23 for 2 nights. Also waitlisted a Beach Cottage for the nights of 8/21 & 8/22. A lot of points tied up in these reservations.

Hope you are right about the possible renovations. Are there published dates for the cottage reno's ? 


mac_tlc


----------



## ivanp91

It's done! I'm booked! And very excited!

First ever stay at VBR 08/22-08/25/17, OVIR.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

We are have decided to book our first Vero trip.  June 9th-11th. Super excited to try it out.  I have a ton of questions so I hope you guys will be able to help


----------



## RSHEALAND

hmcfall711 said:


> Thanks so much. After looking at the websites I think it must have been Countryside.
> 
> Has anyone been to either location? Would you suggest taking a short side trip there. AKA is it worth the time to visit?


We have been to both and would go back to both, but they look nothing like the citrus groves that you see on Soarin


----------



## RSHEALAND

ivanp91 said:


> It's done! I'm booked! And very excited!
> 
> First ever stay at VBR 08/22-08/25/17, OVIR.


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Wanna be Ariel said:


> We are have decided to book our first Vero trip.  June 9th and 10th, might add 1 more day but not sure.  Super excited to try it out.  I have a ton of questions so I hope you guys will be able to help


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay and please ask as many questions as you can


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Wanna be Ariel

RSHEALAND said:


> You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay and please ask as many questions as you can



Thank you.  We added the 11th now


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Okay so we decided to book the Inn standard view.  We wanted Ocean, but with those bugs in season I we thought we would not get much out of our balcony.  Questions:
1 Do our Magic Bands work there?  
2. I did see that we can buy a refillable mug there and then use it when we go over to Disney correct?
3. Is there a place where I can see the menu for the Saturday morning Goofy breakfast?
4. Not really looking for Characters, but is the Breakfast the only place to see any? Any other special things they do?

Okay I think that is all for now.  First time staying here so we are super excited to learn everything we can.


----------



## ivanp91

Wanna be Ariel said:


> 1 Do our Magic Bands work there?



No Magic Bands at VBR as far as I'm aware, just old-fashioned keycards.



Wanna be Ariel said:


> 2. I did see that we can buy a refillable mug there and then use it when we go over to Disney correct?



Yep, it's the exact same cup as the ones you'd buy at the WDW resorts. When we visited for a few hours last year we used cups purchased from Grand Floridian.



Wanna be Ariel said:


> 4. Not really looking for Characters, but is the Breakfast the only place to see any? Any other special things they do?



I'm pretty sure I saw on an activity program that had been posted online that there are usually character greetings in the afternoons. Would also like some clarification from someone that may know more.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Planning a trip in October 2018. We would like to stay in a 1 bedroom. Is there a preferred area to request? Are there any dedicated 1 bedrooms? And lastly, is the resort refurb due to end in 2017? Thanks!!


----------



## wdrl

ivanp91 said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw on an activity program that had been posted online that there are usually character greetings in the afternoons. Would also like some clarification from someone that may know more.


We were are Vero Beach in October for a few days and Pirate Goofy and Donald were meeting guests in the lobby around 5:00 PM each day.  The front desk will let you know what times they are having their meet & greets.


----------



## wdrl

BWV Dreamin said:


> Planning a trip in October 2018. We would like to stay in a 1 bedroom. Is there a preferred area to request? Are there any dedicated 1 bedrooms? And lastly, is the resort refurb due to end in 2017? Thanks!!


There are no dedicated one bedroom villas at Vero Beach.

When we were at VB in October, the Inn rooms and Building 15 (which has dedicated and lock-off two-bedroom villas) had been refurbished.  The Cast Members said that after Thanksgiving they would begin refurbishment of Buildings 12 and 14.  Then, they would start on the Beach Cottages after the first of the year (2017).  Assuming Disney sticks to that schedule, I would think all the VB rooms will be refurbished by mid-2017.  Hopefully, others who have stayed at VB more recently can give you a better estimate of VB's refurb schedule.

Having only stayed one time, I can't offer an opinion of preferred locations.  We were in Building 15 on the ground floor and faced the ocean.  However, we couldn't see the ocean due to the landscaping and a nearby Beach Cottage blocking our view.  But we could hear the waves so it was quite relaxing when we sat on our balcony.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Thank you.  We added the 11th now


updated


----------



## RSHEALAND

The  Haller family you have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## khakismum

We will be there April 28-May 1 then on to WDW SSR through May5.  This will be our first trip to VBR.  It will just be the hubby and I in a studio/inn whatever they are.   Looking forward to a beach getaway for a bleated anniversary celebration.


----------



## khakismum

Is calling the only way to make dining reservations at VBR? It doesn't show up as an option on the reservation interface on the MDE page.


----------



## Kristi1357

We just booked our first trip to VB before we head to Fort Wilderness for 10 nights.  
7/10-7/13 GVIR, waitlisting on OVIR.  Can't wait!


----------



## acpalmer

khakismum said:


> Is calling the only way to make dining reservations at VBR? It doesn't show up as an option on the reservation interface on the MDE page.



Yes, you'll need to call.


----------



## RSHEALAND

A little update  My wife was at Vero last week and reports that building 12 and 15 are complete and building 14 is under construction now. I would assume that would be completed shortly as i doubt they would want to lose availability in the spring time. No word on when the cottage renovations would start. Beach was renovated in front of the resort a few weeks ago and is on going further down the beach. at least now I have some pictures to post of a renovated 1BR and a Studio. Look for the pictures to be posted over the next couple of weeks


----------



## RSHEALAND

Kristi1357 said:


> We just booked our first trip to VB before we head to Fort Wilderness for 10 nights.
> 7/10-7/13 GVIR, waitlisting on OVIR.  Can't wait!


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay and I hope your wait list comes through


----------



## RSHEALAND

Updated 1BR kitchen


----------



## PirateFrank

Hey gang,  we'll be there April 13-18 in a 2BR.
Looking forward to a few days in the sun with new and old friends...


----------



## Physics Guy

We'll be staying for the first time this July (5-9) for our 20th anniversary.  We got 2 studios; one for us and one for the kids (DD17, DD14, DD11).  Looks like a completely different vacation than we're used to, I'm all about the parks and the dining, but my wife has been longing for just relaxing beach vacation so it should be a nice change of pace.  It seems the food may be an issue for us as my wife and I are both vegan and we're used to the many options and accommodations at WDW.  Sad to see they've reduced the dining options with the new renovations, and it's looks to be very limited both at VB and in town, but we'll have a car and will explore as we go.  Now I just need to ease my anxiety of these 'no-see-ums' I've been reading about...


----------



## DenLo

RSHEALAND said:


> A little update  My wife was at Vero last week and reports that building 12 and 15 are complete and building 15 is under construction now. . . .



Huh?  Do you mean building 14 is under construction?  We were in 15 in October 2016 and it was completely remodeled then.


----------



## MousekeTom

Physics Guy said:


> ...  It seems the food may be an issue for us as my wife and I are both vegan and we're used to the many options and accommodations at WDW.  Sad to see they've reduced the dining options with the new renovations, and it's looks to be very limited both at VB and in town, but we'll have a car and will explore as we go.  Now I just need to ease my anxiety of these 'no-see-ums' I've been reading about...



You will have a wonderful and relaxing time. In the past, the chefs have been very accomodating to the vegans in our party. Call a week in advance, let them know which meals you will be eating there and they will prepare a nice vegan meal for you. Also look in the Sebastian area for restaurants.

The best advice for no-see-ums is to avoid being outside with exposed skin at dusk and dawn and hope for windy days. They mainly go for your legs.


----------



## RSHEALAND

DenLo said:


> Huh?  Do you mean building 14 is under construction?  We were in 15 in October 2016 and it was completely remodeled then.


good catch, yes i did mean building 14


----------



## RSHEALAND

PirateFrank said:


> Hey gang,  we'll be there April 13-18 in a 2BR.
> Looking forward to a few days in the sun with new and old friends...


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

Physics Guy said:


> We'll be staying for the first time this July (5-9) for our 20th anniversary.  We got 2 studios; one for us and one for the kids (DD17, DD14, DD11).  Looks like a completely different vacation than we're used to, I'm all about the parks and the dining, but my wife has been longing for just relaxing beach vacation so it should be a nice change of pace.  It seems the food may be an issue for us as my wife and I are both vegan and we're used to the many options and accommodations at WDW.  Sad to see they've reduced the dining options with the new renovations, and it's looks to be very limited both at VB and in town, but we'll have a car and will explore as we go.  Now I just need to ease my anxiety of these 'no-see-ums' I've been reading about...


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## rcs

DW and I along with the family (kids/spouses, grand kids) be there Apr. 22 - 30 in a beach cottage for a family get-together. Can't wait! Are we there yet? Are we there yet?

Youngest grandson is 18 months. Does anyone know if there is any place around Vero (Eb & Flo's or other local business) rents Burleys (those bicycle trailers for little ones to ride in)?

Thanks.


----------



## floridafam

http://www.tcpalm.com/picture-galle...sneys-vero-beach-resort-renovations/98599814/

Article on TC Palm today.  I hope the link works.


----------



## mcarr1635

rcs said:


> DW and I along with the family (kids/spouses, grand kids) be there Apr. 22 - 30 in a beach cottage for a family get-together. Can't wait! Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
> 
> Youngest grandson is 18 months. Does anyone know if there is any place around Vero (Eb & Flo's or other local business) rents Burleys (those bicycle trailers for little ones to ride in)?
> 
> Thanks.


Can you private message me?  I am not sure how to do it??


----------



## beeadude

DH and I plus 3 granddaughters,daughter and son in law will be in a 2 bedroom June 9- June 16. First overnight vacation stay. Is it true all 2 bedrooms face street?


----------



## MousekeTom

beeadude said:


> DH and I plus 3 granddaughters,daughter and son in law will be in a 2 bedroom June 9- June 16. First overnight vacation stay. Is it true all 2 bedrooms face street?



Unless they have made changes during the recent renovations, the "dedicated" 2-bedroom units are "closest" to the to the street (A1A), but I wouldn't necessarily say they are "facing" the street. The entrances and main balconies face north and south, so there is a chance you might have a nice garden view or you could have a parking lot/building view. If you are high enough, you might even see the ocean, but not the beach. They do have windows that face the street side and a small balcony on the street side, but there is a driveway, (small) parking lot and an abundance of foliage between the unit and the street (which is not that busy).The lock-off 2-bedrooms are closer to the ocean with perhaps a better view. I have been able to get a beach view in a lock-off, but it's not easy and it's not as good as you can get from the main building or cottages.


----------



## Anek0618

I am looking for some insight on booking a one bedroom villa at Vero for Dec 19-23 at the 7 month mark. I am thinking about renting points to do a few days at WDW beforehand (I'm pretty sure I won't get what I want there at the 7 month mark), but I don't want to commit to that unless I know I have a shot at Vero. I know there are no guarantees and I do have a back up plan, but Hurricane Matthew messed up our plans to visit Vero in Oct and my kids where totally disappointed so I'm really hoping to make it work this time!!


----------



## PEANUT1

June 23-27 2nd stay OVIR 


RSHEALAND said:


> Lets start adding names for Roll Call 2017. If you want your stay to be added please post or PM me your stay dates. Also, let me know what number stay this is for you and what type of reservation. I will put that number and info after your username. I will also try to update the info with current rates. If anyone has picture of renovated room or the new Winds and Waves please post the, my last stay was in a non renovated room and the restaurants were not updated yet. Thanks Rick


----------



## PEANUT1

Is there still the goofy breakfast on Saturday mornings? If yes, do you call to make a ressie?


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

PEANUT1 said:


> Is there still the goofy breakfast on Saturday mornings? If yes, do you call to make a ressie?


Yes, I needed to call for our upcoming June trip to book it.


----------



## PEANUT1

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Yes, I needed to call for our upcoming June trip to book it.


Ok great. We are going in June too!! I'll call to book


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are 2 adults who enjoy the character breakfast at Vero a lot!


----------



## LJD2143

Does Vero do movies on the beach or Smores?


----------



## MickeyLovestheU

Our fifth visit and first Spring Break Trip 4/10-4/15 GVIR


----------



## bobbiwoz

LJD2143 said:


> Does Vero do movies on the beach or Smores?


S'mores are at the campfires!  They used to have movies at the pool, but I have not been there recently when there have been movies at the pool.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

We arrive tomorrow for a quick last-minute birthday trip! Have not been back in a few years, very excited!


----------



## Murron

We are bringing two couples with us to Vero soon.  Their first time.   My husband and I did a Indian River Tour out of Captain Hiram's once.   It was ok, but a little underwhelming.   Can anyone suggest any other Indian River Tours (dolphins and manatees)?


----------



## RSHEALAND

Murron said:


> We are bringing two couples with us to Vero soon.  Their first time.   My husband and I did a Indian River Tour out of Captain Hiram's once.   It was ok, but a little underwhelming.   Can anyone suggest any other Indian River Tours (dolphins and manatees)?


i have heard good things about Capt. Christy Lenz.    http://www.captchristylenz.com/


----------



## RSHEALAND

rcs said:


> DW and I along with the family (kids/spouses, grand kids) be there Apr. 22 - 30 in a beach cottage for a family get-together. Can't wait! Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
> 
> Youngest grandson is 18 months. Does anyone know if there is any place around Vero (Eb & Flo's or other local business) rents Burleys (those bicycle trailers for little ones to ride in)?
> 
> Thanks.


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

beeadude said:


> DH and I plus 3 granddaughters,daughter and son in law will be in a 2 bedroom June 9- June 16. First overnight vacation stay. Is it true all 2 bedrooms face street?


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your first stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

PEANUT1 said:


> June 23-27 2nd stay OVIR


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND

MickeyLovestheU said:


> Our fifth visit and first Spring Break Trip 4/10-4/15 GVIR


You have been added to roll call, enjoy your stay


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Murron

RSHEALAND said:


> i have heard good things about Capt. Christy Lenz.    http://www.captchristylenz.com/



Thanks!   That seems like a good choice!


----------



## jenhelgren

Are campfire nights, mini golf tournaments, and the unbirthday party on the same nights/day year round or does the schedule change by season? TIA!


----------



## mac_tlc

mac_tlc said:


> I thought that as well, but would have expected it to not show availability at 7:59am. I thought if you walked a reservation, you needed to call before the unit would become available at 11/7 months, maybe the day before.
> 
> Anyway, we did get a GV at OKW for 8/21 for three nights, and yesterday we did get a Beach cottage for 8/23 for 2 nights. Also waitlisted a Beach Cottage for the nights of 8/21 & 8/22. A lot of points tied up in these reservations.
> 
> Hope you are right about the possible renovations. Are there published dates for the cottage reno's ?
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



An update !!!!

During halftime of the basketball game Sunday, I thought I would check a little DVC inventory and, although I have a pending waitlist, thought I'd check Vero Beach 3-bdr beach cottage for the two days we were looking for in August.

Eureka! Resort availability tool shows availability for August 21 - 25. We only need 21 & 22.  OK -- quick call to MS to cancel my OKW GV and book the Beach cottage.... but its Sunday, too late , MS is closed (about 6:30 Eastern). Ok, now what ????

Quick log in to DVC member site, check one more time -- still available. There are no more OKW GV's for 8/21 - 8/25, so if I cancel it, I wont get it back ....... but I have to cancel it because I want to use those banked points to grab the Beach Cottage....... 

OK - go for it --- cancel OKW --- quickly get into on-line reservation -- Beach cottage still there for 8/21 & 8/22 --- grab it ......

Was able to use the banked points that I wanted to use, so now we have a Beach cottage for 4 nights -- 8/21 through 8/25. 

If there is a moral to this little story, it to keep checking availability even if you have a waitlist. The waitlists are not "dynamic" so they won't automatically fill. 

I went back and checked availability after I reserved the Beach Cottage, and there were none for 8/21 & 8/22. 

I hope the reno is done by then, I would love to stay in a "new" Beach Cottage.

mac_tlc


----------



## Flossbolna

mac_tlc said:


> I hope the reno is done by then, I would love to stay in a "new" Beach Cottage.



Congratulations on getting that reservation!!! And I hope that the Beach Cottage will be done, too. Because then you can bring back pictures for us here of the newly renovated Beach Cottage!! Have a great trip!


----------



## CarolynK

June 12-18, 7th visit, 2-BR. 

Our longest stay yet...every time we go we like it more and more!


----------



## mac_tlc

Flossbolna said:


> Congratulations on getting that reservation!!! And I hope that the Beach Cottage will be done, too. Because then you can bring back pictures for us here of the newly renovated Beach Cottage!! Have a great trip!



That's a deal! Plenty of pictures will be brought back and posted.

mac_tlc


----------



## Murron

mac_tlc said:


> An update !!!!
> 
> Was able to use the banked points that I wanted to use, so now we have a Beach cottage for 4 nights -- 8/21 through 8/25.
> 
> If there is a moral to this little story, it to keep checking availability even if you have a waitlist. The waitlists are not "dynamic" so they won't automatically fill.
> 
> I went back and checked availability after I reserved the Beach Cottage, and there were none for 8/21 & 8/22.
> 
> I hope the reno is done by then, I would love to stay in a "new" Beach Cottage.
> 
> mac_tlc



I have to admit I'm a bit jealous.   We have a Beach Cottage for the first week in May and I know the reno will not be done by then.  

This will be the first time in Vero, not for us, but for the people we are bringing alog with us and a nice shiny clean renovated Cottage would have been soooo wonderful.

OK....so when it's all in perspective....this is definitely a First World whine and I'm just happy we snagged a Beach Cottage and will enjoy all the other renovations at the resort!


----------



## mac_tlc

Murron said:


> I have to admit I'm a bit jealous.   We have a Beach Cottage for the first week in May and I know the reno will not be done by then.
> 
> This will be the first time in Vero, not for us, but for the people we are bringing alog with us and a nice shiny clean renovated Cottage would have been soooo wonderful.
> 
> OK....so when it's all in perspective....this is definitely a First World whine and I'm just happy we snagged a Beach Cottage and will enjoy all the other renovations at the resort!



Even an "old" Beach Cottage is a fabulous place to spend a week. Lots of space and great ocean views from the upper floor balcony. Plus the rest of the resort to enjoy!

Have a great trip. I'm sure your guests will love it.

mac_tlc


----------



## u.scrap2

June 5-12th, 2 BR, 2nd visit.  I didn't realize the 2BRs aren't ocean front until reading these comment!  I'm going to see if I can swap for 2 studios . Probably not going to happen, but I'll go try now!


----------



## magicmommy

u.scrap2 said:


> June 5-12th, 2 BR, 2nd visit.  I didn't realize the 2BRs aren't ocean front until reading these comment!  I'm going to see if I can swap for 2 studios . Probably not going to happen, but I'll go try now!


You want 2 ocean view inn rooms, not 2 studios for guaranteed ocean view.


----------



## u.scrap2

magicmommy said:


> You want 2 ocean view inn rooms, not 2 studios for guaranteed ocean view.


Thanks so much. Looks like the inn rooms are full so we'll stick with our 2BR.


----------



## Murron

Does anyone have pictures of the new Wind and Waves Market?


----------



## Murron

Murron said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the new Wind and Waves Market?



Nevermind everyone....I found pictures and menus!


----------



## canals68

We consider Vero our second home. Heading down next week for our 12th stay from 4/12/2017-4/17/2017 then off to "Home Resort" the Boardwalk for five more days. 
We usually stay in the Inn OV room. It's such a great resort!!

Can anyone verify the  4th floor layout attached?


----------



## bfosbenner

Is there any Easter Morning Sunrise service at the resort or nearby?


----------



## WolfpackFan

Just booked VB for August 13-19. Very excited. This will be our fourth trip to VB. We absolutely love the resort. Looking forward to seeing the new dining options. I won't even mention the "H" word.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Murron said:


> Nevermind everyone....I found pictures and menus!



Where did you find them? Looking for them myself.


----------



## gleddo

RSHEALAND said:


> Lets start adding names for Roll Call 2017. If you want your stay to be added please post or PM me your stay dates. Also, let me know what number stay this is for you and what type of reservation. I will put that number and info after your username. I will also try to update the info with current rates. If anyone has picture of renovated room or the new Winds and Waves please post the, my last stay was in a non renovated room and the restaurants were not updated yet. Thanks Rick


My wife and I will be there May 28 - June 3 in a one bedroom. It will be our 22nd stay. We've stayed every Memorial Day week since 1997 so this will be the 20th anniversary of our first stay. We also were there for NY's Eve 1999. Remember Y2K? We follow this with a week at BWV.


----------



## Murron

WolfpackFan said:


> Where did you find them? Looking for them myself.



Found it on Yelp...here ya go!   https://www.yelp.com/biz/wind-and-waves-market-vero-beach


----------



## khakismum

Doin' the happy dance!  DH and I check in, in 8 days! It'll be our first time to VBR and I'm excited!  Been needing some beach time.  We check in 4/28 and check out 5/1 then and head to WDW to check in to SSR for 5 days. 

How's the surf and temps this time of year?


----------



## Murron

khakismum said:


> Doin' the happy dance!  DH and I check in, in 8 days! It'll be our first time to VBR and I'm excited!  Been needing some beach time.  We check in 4/28 and check out 5/1 then and head to WDW to check in to SSR for 5 days.
> 
> How's the surf and temps this time of year?



We'll be there the same time in that un-renovated beach cottage !!   Just looked up the temps and it appears to be mostly mid to high 80's for the week with little rain.   Although with all the fires going on in Florida, rain would be awfully helpful to them.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

We'll be there May 18-21.  It will be our fifth visit.


----------



## moreisgood

I'm looking at the menu for the new (er) Wind and Waves Grill.  Sort of a limited looking menu.  We'll be there for our 3rd visit in early July, and it looks like we'll need to leave for dinner a couple of  nights.  I feel like I'm already missing Sonya's.


----------



## wethegrl

CarolynK said:


> June 12-18, 7th visit, 2-BR.
> 
> Our longest stay yet...every time we go we like it more and more!


We will be the here too that week!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

We just book an OVIR for Aug 26th to Sept 1st.  We waitlisted a 1 bedroom, but I am debating about whether we really want/need it.  The kitchen is the main reason.  We are so looking forward to this.  It was a sort of "last minute" decision for us.  We went last summer and weren't planning this summer, but why the heck not!  

One question, we went last year at the end of July beginning of August and got to see an amazing turtle event.  Does anyone know if they do turtle events into late August?


----------



## moreisgood

AJollyHoliday said:


> We just book an OVIR for Aug 26th to Sept 1st.  We waitlisted a 1 bedroom, but I am debating about whether we really want/need it.  The kitchen is the main reason.  We are so looking forward to this.  It was a sort of "last minute" decision for us.  We went last summer and weren't planning this summer, but why the heck not!
> 
> One question, we went last year at the end of July beginning of August and got to see an amazing turtle event.  Does anyone know if they do turtle events into late August?



Do you need a full kitchen, or will a microwave, fridge, and toaster suffice?  The first time we stayed at VB, we had a 2 BR, and it was very nice.  But, I really wanted an ocean view, and the way to be sure is to book an OVIR room (or a beach house!).  We were pleasantly surprised that the inn room have the same kitchen setup as a studio.  It was just enough to prepare breakfast, snacks, and small meals.  And the price was right!  We were missing a freezer, and I had cold-packs to keep our drinks/snacks cold at the pool and beach.  The front desk will very kindly put your freezer pacs, and whatever else, in their freezer.  We would just drop them off on the way back to our room, and pick them up the next time we were on our way to the beach.  The front desk is so much smaller, and less busy, than a typical Disney resort, and that made it so easy.  Yes, there is a little more togetherness in a hotel room (we are typically get 2 bedroom units for our family of 2 adults and 2 kids) but we all agreed that it was worth it for the inexpensive ocean view.

I'm not sure about the turtles, but it's really easy to call VB (again, compared to trying to get through to other Disney resorts.)


----------



## CarolynK

AJollyHoliday said:


> We just book an OVIR for Aug 26th to Sept 1st.  We waitlisted a 1 bedroom, but I am debating about whether we really want/need it.  The kitchen is the main reason.  We are so looking forward to this.  It was a sort of "last minute" decision for us.  We went last summer and weren't planning this summer, but why the heck not!
> 
> One question, we went last year at the end of July beginning of August and got to see an amazing turtle event.  Does anyone know if they do turtle events into late August?


Checking page 1 of this thread, it looks like turtle happenings are only through July, but I agree that calling the front desk is a good idea.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

CarolynK said:


> Checking page 1 of this thread, it looks like turtle happenings are only through July, but I agree that calling the front desk is a good idea.



Thank you.  When we went last year the end of July/beginning of August it was just after the turtle happenings, but then we totally lucked out.  They did an event where they had tagged 2 female sea turtles and released them in the morning.  They also had a bunch of hatchlings they released on the beach.  It was amazing!!!  As we near our date we will call the desk.  



moreisgood said:


> Do you need a full kitchen, or will a microwave, fridge, and toaster suffice?  The first time we stayed at VB, we had a 2 BR, and it was very nice.  But, I really wanted an ocean view, and the way to be sure is to book an OVIR room (or a beach house!).  We were pleasantly surprised that the inn room have the same kitchen setup as a studio.  It was just enough to prepare breakfast, snacks, and small meals.  And the price was right!  We were missing a freezer, and I had cold-packs to keep our drinks/snacks cold at the pool and beach.  The front desk will very kindly put your freezer pacs, and whatever else, in their freezer.  We would just drop them off on the way back to our room, and pick them up the next time we were on our way to the beach.  The front desk is so much smaller, and less busy, than a typical Disney resort, and that made it so easy.  Yes, there is a little more togetherness in a hotel room (we are typically get 2 bedroom units for our family of 2 adults and 2 kids) but we all agreed that it was worth it for the inexpensive ocean view.
> 
> I'm not sure about the turtles, but it's really easy to call VB (again, compared to trying to get through to other Disney resorts.)



The full kitchen is where I am debating.  Of course the ability to cook dinners would be great, that is really the only reason we would need a full kitchen since other meals are easier.  The other thing is the idea of having space to hang out particularly if the weather is bad.  Then again, if we are in the Inn then we have downstairs to hangout.  Decisions, Decisions.  The idea of an Ocean View for such little points is a big draw....


----------



## AJollyHoliday

My DH and I talked and we are just so tempted by the ocean view and the "cheap" room points wise.  We decided to cancel our waitlist.  It will be fun to explore the Inn.  Does anyone know of a resource that says which OVIR are worth requesting?  I know a request is just that, a request, not a guarantee, but in my experience, Disney does what they can to meet our room requests.  We usually send a few rooms we like.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

When staying in the Inn on points do you get daily housekeeping?  Very excited for our first stay in a few weeks!


----------



## Beth

Wanna be Ariel said:


> When staying in the Inn on points do you get daily housekeeping?  Very excited for our first stay in a few weeks!



No, not if you're staying on points.  Even so - you're going to love Vero.  It was our very first DVC stay in May, 1997!


----------



## Rocketeer53

We will be making our first stay here 9/10-9/13 before we head over to WDW. I'm very excited, but I had no idea how hard it was to find info about this resort (compared to other Disney properties). Though what I have seen it looks beautiful.


----------



## Robin"D"

I am on a wait list for a studio for two Nights.....
36-28 July.....what are our chances on getting this request ???

Thx

Robin


----------



## moreisgood

Does anyone have a picture of the breakfast offerings at Vero Beach?  Or a link to a website?  I've found the Wind and Waves restaurant menu, but not the Grab and Go offerings at the market.  And that's all there is now, right?  Other than the Saturday morning character meal.  And if anyone has the prices on the character meal, I'd like to know those too.


----------



## Murron

AJollyHoliday said:


> My DH and I talked and we are just so tempted by the ocean view and the "cheap" room points wise.  We decided to cancel our waitlist.  It will be fun to explore the Inn.  Does anyone know of a resource that says which OVIR are worth requesting?  I know a request is just that, a request, not a guarantee, but in my experience, Disney does what they can to meet our room requests.  We usually send a few rooms we like.



When staying in the Inn, request an "open" patio.   There are some that are enclosed (not open fenced) so when you sit you can't see the ocean unless you are standing.   That's my only advice!


----------



## Robin"D"

Does VB use magic bands?


----------



## Tabologist

we will be there 6/30 - 7/7 in 2BR  Our first visit


----------



## moreisgood

moreisgood said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the breakfast offerings at Vero Beach?  Or a link to a website?  I've found the Wind and Waves restaurant menu, but not the Grab and Go offerings at the market.  And that's all there is now, right?  Other than the Saturday morning character meal.  And if anyone has the prices on the character meal, I'd like to know those too.


 
No Magic Bands at VB.  You get a good, old fashioned Key to the World for door opening and charging.


----------



## CarolynK

moreisgood said:


> No Magic Bands at VB.  You get a good, old fashioned Key to the World for door opening and charging.


With the amount of time we spend in swimsuits (no pockets), at Vero Magic Bands would make sense. Maybe some day....


----------



## magicmommy

I saw a gentleman at Vero in March wearing a magicband. He said he was able to use his active magicband from WDW to open his room at Vero. I'm bringing one on my next visit to see for myself. It would come in handy for pool and beach access.


----------



## jenhelgren

We stayed at Kidani for a night before our Vero stay in October 2016 and had both reservations linked through MDE. Our Magic Bands did open our room door and give us beach/pool access at Vero even though the front desk will tell you they wont. We never had any problems rotating between using our key or MB depending on what was easiest but Magic Bands are not able to charge or access your account at Vero so you really need a key with you anyways for activities and charging.


----------



## MousekeTom

moreisgood said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the breakfast offerings at Vero Beach?  Or a link to a website?  I've found the Wind and Waves restaurant menu, but not the Grab and Go offerings at the market.  And that's all there is now, right?  Other than the Saturday morning character meal.  And if anyone has the prices on the character meal, I'd like to know those too.



As of last week, all the stores, restaurants and bars *are open*. The cost of the Saturday morning character breakfast is $20 for adults and $12 for children.  See attached flyer. I don't know if they plan on continuing it, but the current location for the character breakfast is in the Seagrape ballroom. I had breakfast at the wind and waves grill and it was great. We had the Mickey waffle, skillet, country breakfast and French toast. I would rank them in that order. I don't have any pictures - sorry. The waffle is medium size. Mini waffles are only served at the character breakfast.

The grab-n-go has croissant sandwiches with ham, egg and swiss, bagel sandwiches with sausage, egg and cheddar and a flat bread with bacon, egg and cheddar. They will create from scratch any combination you would like to create. The display case is filled with fresh pastries and muffins - oh and Mickey whoopee cakes. For dinner they offer two different meals every night. The pot roast was excellent.


----------



## moreisgood

MousekeTom said:


> As of last week, all the stores, restaurants and bars *are open*. The cost of the Saturday morning character breakfast is $20 for adults and $12 for children.  See attached flyer. I don't know if they plan on continuing it, but the current location for the character breakfast is in the Seagrape ballroom. I had breakfast at the wind and waves grill and it was great. We had the Mickey waffle, skillet, country breakfast and French toast. I would rank them in that order. I don't have any pictures - sorry. The waffle is medium size. Mini waffles are only served at the character breakfast.
> 
> The grab-n-go has croissant sandwiches with ham, egg and swiss, bagel sandwiches with sausage, egg and cheddar and a flat bread with bacon, egg and cheddar. They will create from scratch any combination you would like to create. The display case is filled with fresh pastries and muffins - oh and Mickey whoopee cakes. For dinner they offer two different meals every night. The pot roast was excellent.
> 
> View attachment 237584



Thank you so much for the info!  It seems like there is enough to keep us fed for few days.  And there are still Dole Whips, right?


----------



## MousekeTom

moreisgood said:


> Thank you so much for the info!  It seems like there is enough to keep us fed for few days.  And there are still Dole Whips, right?



That is correct


----------



## jenhelgren

Does anyone have a picture of the Mickey Whoopee Cake--we are intrigued!!


----------



## msaseifert

July 15-23 ae our dates..so excited to be going back to Vero! We were there 2 years ago and honestly we got so bit up by no-seeums that last year we decided NOT to do Vero - we missed it terribly!  So...besides covering up does anyone have ANY tricks or tips to avoid these pesky creatures?  I mean I had bites so bad on my legs that on the way home I had to drug myself with several benedryl...my legs were COVERED!  When I got home I slathered my legs with coconut oil which helped but my legs tooks a couple weeks to heal.  I got them the last day we were there I just know it.....it was cloudy outside and I went to the beach and hung out in a chair for a few hours and read a book.  Damn they got me good!  I was completely oblivious until the next day!


----------



## Murron

msaseifert said:


> July 15-23 ae our dates..so excited to be going back to Vero! We were there 2 years ago and honestly we got so bit up by no-seeums that last year we decided NOT to do Vero - we missed it terribly!  So...besides covering up does anyone have ANY tricks or tips to avoid these pesky creatures?  I mean I had bites so bad on my legs that on the way home I had to drug myself with several benedryl...my legs were COVERED!  When I got home I slathered my legs with coconut oil which helped but my legs tooks a couple weeks to heal.  I got them the last day we were there I just know it.....it was cloudy outside and I went to the beach and hung out in a chair for a few hours and read a book.  Damn they got me good!  I was completely oblivious until the next day!



Try Avon Skin So Soft Bug Guard Plus IR3535.   It took care of the noseeums nicely for us.


----------



## mcarr1635

msaseifert said:


> July 15-23 ae our dates..so excited to be going back to Vero! We were there 2 years ago and honestly we got so bit up by no-seeums that last year we decided NOT to do Vero - we missed it terribly!  So...besides covering up does anyone have ANY tricks or tips to avoid these pesky creatures?  I mean I had bites so bad on my legs that on the way home I had to drug myself with several benedryl...my legs were COVERED!  When I got home I slathered my legs with coconut oil which helped but my legs tooks a couple weeks to heal.  I got them the last day we were there I just know it.....it was cloudy outside and I went to the beach and hung out in a chair for a few hours and read a book.  Damn they got me good!  I was completely oblivious until the next day!



We will be at Vero Beach the same week. Hopefully we will get some good tips on what to do about no-seeums!


----------



## moreisgood

We have been to VB in July and August, and haven't run into a problem with no-seeums.  Not yet, anyway.  We must not taste good to them.  At home, in the Philadelphia area, my husband draws every mosquito to him, and ends up with many bites, just putting out the trash.  But, the no-seeums don't seem to like him.


----------



## jenhelgren

moreisgood said:


> We have been to VB in July and August, and haven't run into a problem with no-seeums.  Not yet, anyway.  We must not taste good to them.  At home, in the Philadelphia area, my husband draws every mosquito to him, and ends up with many bites, just putting out the trash.  But, the no-seeums don't seem to like him.



That's interesting to me--I am the one who never gets bit at home and my husband and daughter get eaten alive by mosquitos within minutes of leaving the house. I left Vero without a single bite but their legs were covered with bites from no-seeums!!


----------



## girli565

MousekeTom said:


> As of last week, all the stores, restaurants and bars *are open*. The cost of the Saturday morning character breakfast is $20 for adults and $12 for children.  See attached flyer. I don't know if they plan on continuing it, but the current location for the character breakfast is in the Seagrape ballroom. I had breakfast at the wind and waves grill and it was great. We had the Mickey waffle, skillet, country breakfast and French toast. I would rank them in that order. I don't have any pictures - sorry. The waffle is medium size. Mini waffles are only served at the character breakfast.
> View attachment 237584


I made a reservation for the character breakfast by calling the wdw-dine number and they only showed it as being at Wind & waves. Did I get the right one? The person on the phone seemed so confused. She initially tried to get me a reservation at the Wave at the contemporary, lol. Wind & Waves is what shows in my MDE for breakfast on Saturday.


----------



## moreisgood

girli565 said:


> I made a reservation for the character breakfast by calling the wdw-dine number and they only showed it as being at Wind & waves. Did I get the right one? The person on the phone seemed so confused. She initially tried to get me a reservation at the Wave at the contemporary, lol. Wind & Waves is what shows in my MDE for breakfast on Saturday.



You might not have the correct location.  I'd call back.  When I made my character breakfast reservation (called last week), they told me it was in the Seagrape Room, and that is a banquet room.  The character breakfast was there last summer too, and it worked it fine.  They set up a buffet in the lobby, which sounds a little crazy, but it's such a small resort that it's OK.  You'll see more of Goofy and Donald than you ever could in the World.


----------



## moreisgood

jenhelgren said:


> That's interesting to me--I am the one who never gets bit at home and my husband and daughter get eaten alive by mosquitos within minutes of leaving the house. I left Vero without a single bite but their legs were covered with bites from no-seeums!!



It's all about how you smell to the bugs.  I'd get that Avon stuff if I were you!


----------



## MousekeTom

girli565 said:


> I made a reservation for the character breakfast by calling the wdw-dine number and they only showed it as being at Wind & waves. Did I get the right one? The person on the phone seemed so confused. She initially tried to get me a reservation at the Wave at the contemporary, lol. Wind & Waves is what shows in my MDE for breakfast on Saturday.



Consider calling the resort directly and explain the confusion. I think the phone number is on the first page. They will help.


----------



## girli565

moreisgood said:


> You might not have the correct location.  I'd call back.  When I made my character breakfast reservation (called last week), they told me it was in the Seagrape Room, and that is a banquet room.  The character breakfast was there last summer too, and it worked it fine.  They set up a buffet in the lobby, which sounds a little crazy, but it's such a small resort that it's OK.  You'll see more of Goofy and Donald than you ever could in the World.





MousekeTom said:


> Consider calling the resort directly and explain the confusion. I think the phone number is on the first page. They will help.


So I called and the disney dining CM def mixed up my reservation for the character breakfast. The CM at Vero helped me out and fixed it for me. I wish the disney dining number was better informed. I spoke to two CMs at the wdw-dine number who both made the incorrect reservation. Thanks again!


----------



## cruisin5

Due to a date change I lost my OV Inn room.  What's the chance of a studio ocean view or should I just accept the garden inn room?  (I have other waitlists going for a different stay).  Our stay will be mid-September.

Would switching to a 1bd increase the chance of an ocean view?


----------



## girli565

Just a heads up... if you are looking to eat at Squid Lips this summer they have a Groupon when you search in Vero Beach. Enjoy!


----------



## girli565

Are they still offering a discount at Wind & Waves Grill for DVC members? I remember it being mentioned earlier this year but can't seem to find updated info.


----------



## MousekeTom

girli565 said:


> Are they still offering a discount at Wind & Waves Grill for DVC members? I remember it being mentioned earlier this year but can't seem to find updated info.


When I was at the resort in May, they were offering 20% DVC discount at the grill and 10% DVC discount at the store, but there was no discount at the market.


----------



## RunningthruDisney

My husband and I are thinking of staying in September.  We have a Christening on September 17 in Stuart, but I am a little concerned we will be to far away. 

I am wrong to be concerned??


----------



## GiselleK

Thinking of heading down in August, we're not DVC members though. Had a few questions though if anyone could answer.

1. How is the ocean? I barely see anyone in the water in any pictures I have seen. Is something wrong?
2. Does anyone not rent a car? What other ways to get to and from Orlando are there?
3. ARe there any other oppertunities to meet characters other than Pirate night and Saturday breakfast?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## CarolynK

GiselleK said:


> Thinking of heading down in August, we're not DVC members though. Had a few questions though if anyone could answer.
> 
> 1. How is the ocean? I barely see anyone in the water in any pictures I have seen. Is something wrong?
> 2. Does anyone not rent a car? What other ways to get to and from Orlando are there?
> 3. ARe there any other oppertunities to meet characters other than Pirate night and Saturday breakfast?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



1. The ocean is the reason WE are there! We'll be at Vero starting Monday (yaay!!) for our 7th visit, and I do agree that there are more people on the sand than in the water. I think that many who have a choice of pool vs. ocean will for some reason choose pool. There are lifeguards at the pool. 
There is nothing wrong with the ocean other than personal preference, I think. We always go in summer, and the water is usually very warm and pleasantly wavy. We never go in the pool other than to rinse off the salt water  
2. We always rent a car from MCO or the Dolphin hotel; I don't know how we'd get to VB otherwise.
3. Sorry, my kids are too old so I don't know.
It's a wonderful resort, and we love it!


----------



## GiselleK

CarolynK said:


> 1. The ocean is the reason WE are there! We'll be at Vero starting Monday (yaay!!) for our 7th visit, and I do agree that there are more people on the sand than in the water. I think that many who have a choice of pool vs. ocean will for some reason choose pool. There are lifeguards at the pool.
> There is nothing wrong with the ocean other than personal preference, I think. We always go in summer, and the water is usually very warm and pleasantly wavy. We never go in the pool other than to rinse off the salt water
> 2. We always rent a car from MCO or the Dolphin hotel; I don't know how we'd get to VB otherwise.
> 3. Sorry, my kids are too old so I don't know.
> It's a wonderful resort, and we love it!


Thank you so much Carolyn! 




Anyone have any updated menus for the resort? Can't find any on Yelp or Trip Advisor.
And (super annoying I know) what daily activities minus the pool, sports, etc are avaliable? I heard of arts and crafts and dance party at the pool?


----------



## CarolynK

GiselleK said:


> Thank you so much Carolyn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any updated menus for the resort? Can't find any on Yelp or Trip Advisor.
> And (super annoying I know) what daily activities minus the pool, sports, etc are avaliable? I heard of arts and crafts and dance party at the pool?



You're welcome!
We plan on trying Wind & Waves for dinner one night, and I'm surprised that there's not more info out there either.
For daily activities, if you're on facebook, there is an unofficial FB page that has a lot of good info, people willing to answer questions, and fun discussions. It's called Vero Beach Resort Rocks, and I know people have posted pictures of the daily activities sheets.


----------



## moreisgood

GiselleK said:


> Thinking of heading down in August, we're not DVC members though. Had a few questions though if anyone could answer.
> 
> 1. How is the ocean? I barely see anyone in the water in any pictures I have seen. Is something wrong?
> 2. Does anyone not rent a car? What other ways to get to and from Orlando are there?
> 3. ARe there any other oppertunities to meet characters other than Pirate night and Saturday breakfast?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



1.  The ocean is wonderful.  We have a house at the Jersey Shore, and it's hard to believe it's the same ocean.  But, don't expect an blue Caribbean lagoon - it's still the Atlantic Ocean.  We like to go back and forth between the ocean and the pool.  You need to either rent a beach set-up, or bring your own chairs, umbrella, etc.  When you rent, it's for the entire day, whether you use it all day or not.  It's best to secure your rental the day before (or sooner), because they do run out of availability.  And be careful of the marked turtle nests.
2.  I don't think there is any way to get to Vero Beach, other than by car.  And once there, you can't walk to anything outside of the resort. You really need a car.
3.  There are no characters roaming around other than the character meals.


----------



## GiselleK

CarolynK said:


> You're welcome!
> We plan on trying Wind & Waves for dinner one night, and I'm surprised that there's not more info out there either.
> For daily activities, if you're on facebook, there is an unofficial FB page that has a lot of good info, people willing to answer questions, and fun discussions. It's called Vero Beach Resort Rocks, and I know people have posted pictures of the daily activities sheets.





moreisgood said:


> 1.  The ocean is wonderful.  We have a house at the Jersey Shore, and it's hard to believe it's the same ocean.  But, don't expect an blue Caribbean lagoon - it's still the Atlantic Ocean.  We like to go back and forth between the ocean and the pool.  You need to either rent a beach set-up, or bring your own chairs, umbrella, etc.  When you rent, it's for the entire day, whether you use it all day or not.  It's best to secure your rental the day before (or sooner), because they do run out of availability.  And be careful of the marked turtle nests.
> 2.  I don't think there is any way to get to Vero Beach, other than by car.  And once there, you can't walk to anything outside of the resort. You really need a car.
> 3.  There are no characters roaming around other than the character meals.



Thank you ladies so much for sharing!


----------



## cindy_k

I'm going to Vero in November for my honeymoon.  It will be my 4th trip to the resort. All my other trips I have stayed at the inn, in an inn room. My last trip in May, the noseeums had a feast on my legs at the beach.  Are they as bad in November?  And any recommendations for requesting an ocean view 1br room?

Thanks!!


----------



## bbn1122

oreisgood, post: 57702847, member: 455919"]1.  The ocean is wonderful.  We have a house at the Jersey Shore, and it's hard to believe it's the same ocean.  But, don't expect an blue Caribbean lagoon - it's still the Atlantic Ocean.  We like to go back and forth between the ocean and the pool.  You need to either rent a beach set-up, or bring your own chairs, umbrella, etc.  When you rent, it's for the entire day, whether you use it all day or not.  It's best to secure your rental the day before (or sooner), because they do run out of availability.  And be careful of the marked turtle nests.
2.  I don't think there is any way to get to Vero Beach, other than by car.  And once there, you can't walk to anything outside of the resort. You really need a car.
3.  There are no characters roaming around other than the character meals.[/QUOTE]


From Jersey Shore, water is warmer but we have better waves. We rent two chairs and umbrella for length of stay. We love being able to go off the beach when ever we need to for lunch, a pool swim etc and always having our chairs and umbrella waiting for us.

I agree on the car.  VB is actually in Wabasso Beach, not Vero Beach. Close to Sebastian that is where we go for shopping and dinner. Last time we where there they were updating the dining.  We are looking forward to getting back and seeing the new dining options.

Characters - both visits we saw some and not at a character meal.

My little boys!


----------



## becca-becca

Can those of you who are expert at use of points and use of rooms help me out? We are planning to go to Vero next summer and trying to figure out the best way to book the rooms and minimize the amount of points. Here are the people who are going and peculiarities of our party of 12:
My family of 5 (me, DH, DS20, DD18, DD15)
My husband's sister's family (DSIL, DBIL, Niece 15, Niece 13 and Niece 9)
My mother
My mother in law
My DD18's boyfriend, who will also be 18.

From the above, there are 2 couples, 2 grandmothers, 5 girl cousins varying in age, 1 boy cousin who will be 20 and a boyfriend. 

The mother's each need their own bed but can stay in the same room, so we were thinking of getting them an inn room

The girl cousins can stay together in a room or be split between parents. 

I cannot seem to come up with a good solution. I am trying to avoid putting the 18 and 20 year old boys on pull-out couches and the fact that the 2 bedroom dedicated unit's 2nd bedroom has only 1 bed is not my favorite scenario. That would have worked better for us. 

I want either the boyfriend or my DD18 to be in a unit with an adult (meaning a true adult--not just those that are right above 18). 

We plan to cook most meals, so we need at least a 1 bedroom or greater in size. Those in garden rooms will have to come to the unit with the kitchen for meals. We want to use as few points as possible as we plan to go to Aulani the next year. We have 665 points to work with but I would prefer not to use them all. However, we also want to be comfortable on vacation. Taking a boyfriend throws a wrench into things due to making sure they are in separate units, whereas with just cousins it is a lot easier. 

We have thrown around getting a 3 bedroom and an inn room, a 2 bedroom and 2 inn rooms and a 1 bedroom and 3 inn rooms. 

Does anyone have any ideas? Have you had a similar situation in your family and if so, how did you choose rooms. I have never been to Vero Beach before and am not sure of layout of resort, etc. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## moreisgood

becca-becca said:


> Can those of you who are expert at use of points and use of rooms help me out? We are planning to go to Vero next summer and trying to figure out the best way to book the rooms and minimize the amount of points. Here are the people who are going and peculiarities of our party of 12:
> My family of 5 (me, DH, DS20, DD18, DD15)
> My husband's sister's family (DSIL, DBIL, Niece 15, Niece 13 and Niece 9)
> My mother
> My mother in law
> My DD18's boyfriend, who will also be 18.
> 
> From the above, there are 2 couples, 2 grandmothers, 5 girl cousins varying in age, 1 boy cousin who will be 20 and a boyfriend.
> 
> The mother's each need their own bed but can stay in the same room, so we were thinking of getting them an inn room
> 
> The girl cousins can stay together in a room or be split between parents.
> 
> I cannot seem to come up with a good solution. I am trying to avoid putting the 18 and 20 year old boys on pull-out couches and the fact that the 2 bedroom dedicated unit's 2nd bedroom has only 1 bed is not my favorite scenario. That would have worked better for us.
> 
> I want either the boyfriend or my DD18 to be in a unit with an adult (meaning a true adult--not just those that are right above 18).
> 
> We plan to cook most meals, so we need at least a 1 bedroom or greater in size. Those in garden rooms will have to come to the unit with the kitchen for meals. We want to use as few points as possible as we plan to go to Aulani the next year. We have 665 points to work with but I would prefer not to use them all. However, we also want to be comfortable on vacation. Taking a boyfriend throws a wrench into things due to making sure they are in separate units, whereas with just cousins it is a lot easier.
> 
> We have thrown around getting a 3 bedroom and an inn room, a 2 bedroom and 2 inn rooms and a 1 bedroom and 3 inn rooms.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? Have you had a similar situation in your family and if so, how did you choose rooms. I have never been to Vero Beach before and am not sure of layout of resort, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The 3 BR cottages are just lovely, but also very pricey.  Staying in a cottage is completely different from staying anywhere else on the property.  And I'm guessing that your 665 points are not all VB points, so you will be booking at the 7th month mark.  I don't think you said how long your VB visit will be, but trying to get a 3 BR cottage for many consecutive days can be challenging unless you own enough VB points.

I didn't do the math, but I'm sure you have/will.  I think the 1 bedroom plus 3 inn rooms will be the most cost effective.  And if some decide not to go on the trip, you can always cancel inn rooms.


----------



## juncker

becca-becca said:


> Can those of you who are expert at use of points and use of rooms help me out? We are planning to go to Vero next summer and trying to figure out the best way to book the rooms and minimize the amount of points. Here are the people who are going and peculiarities of our party of 12:
> My family of 5 (me, DH, DS20, DD18, DD15)
> My husband's sister's family (DSIL, DBIL, Niece 15, Niece 13 and Niece 9)
> My mother
> My mother in law
> My DD18's boyfriend, who will also be 18.
> 
> From the above, there are 2 couples, 2 grandmothers, 5 girl cousins varying in age, 1 boy cousin who will be 20 and a boyfriend.
> 
> The mother's each need their own bed but can stay in the same room, so we were thinking of getting them an inn room
> 
> The girl cousins can stay together in a room or be split between parents.
> 
> I cannot seem to come up with a good solution. I am trying to avoid putting the 18 and 20 year old boys on pull-out couches and the fact that the 2 bedroom dedicated unit's 2nd bedroom has only 1 bed is not my favorite scenario. That would have worked better for us.
> 
> I want either the boyfriend or my DD18 to be in a unit with an adult (meaning a true adult--not just those that are right above 18).
> 
> We plan to cook most meals, so we need at least a 1 bedroom or greater in size. Those in garden rooms will have to come to the unit with the kitchen for meals. We want to use as few points as possible as we plan to go to Aulani the next year. We have 665 points to work with but I would prefer not to use them all. However, we also want to be comfortable on vacation. Taking a boyfriend throws a wrench into things due to making sure they are in separate units, whereas with just cousins it is a lot easier.
> 
> We have thrown around getting a 3 bedroom and an inn room, a 2 bedroom and 2 inn rooms and a 1 bedroom and 3 inn rooms.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? Have you had a similar situation in your family and if so, how did you choose rooms. I have never been to Vero Beach before and am not sure of layout of resort, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'd reserve a studio in Hilton Head for the boyfriend....


----------



## MickeyLovestheU

6/20 - 6/22 6th visit GVIR (last minute booking :0)


----------



## cruisin5

becca-becca said:


> Can those of you who are expert at use of points and use of rooms help me out? We are planning to go to Vero next summer and trying to figure out the best way to book the rooms and minimize the amount of points. Here are the people who are going and peculiarities of our party of 12:
> My family of 5 (me, DH, DS20, DD18, DD15)
> My husband's sister's family (DSIL, DBIL, Niece 15, Niece 13 and Niece 9)
> My mother
> My mother in law
> My DD18's boyfriend, who will also be 18.
> 
> From the above, there are 2 couples, 2 grandmothers, 5 girl cousins varying in age, 1 boy cousin who will be 20 and a boyfriend.
> 
> The mother's each need their own bed but can stay in the same room, so we were thinking of getting them an inn room
> 
> The girl cousins can stay together in a room or be split between parents.
> 
> I cannot seem to come up with a good solution. I am trying to avoid putting the 18 and 20 year old boys on pull-out couches and the fact that the 2 bedroom dedicated unit's 2nd bedroom has only 1 bed is not my favorite scenario. That would have worked better for us.
> 
> I want either the boyfriend or my DD18 to be in a unit with an adult (meaning a true adult--not just those that are right above 18).
> 
> We plan to cook most meals, so we need at least a 1 bedroom or greater in size. Those in garden rooms will have to come to the unit with the kitchen for meals. We want to use as few points as possible as we plan to go to Aulani the next year. We have 665 points to work with but I would prefer not to use them all. However, we also want to be comfortable on vacation. Taking a boyfriend throws a wrench into things due to making sure they are in separate units, whereas with just cousins it is a lot easier.
> 
> We have thrown around getting a 3 bedroom and an inn room, a 2 bedroom and 2 inn rooms and a 1 bedroom and 3 inn rooms.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? Have you had a similar situation in your family and if so, how did you choose rooms. I have never been to Vero Beach before and am not sure of layout of resort, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




This is what I've come up with:

*Option 1*
1 inn room for the MILs - 5 weekdays = 75 points
1 inn room for DS/DDBF - 75 points
1 bedroom for your family - 145 points
1 bedroom for DBIL/DSIL family - 145 points
Total = 440

OR

*Option 2*
1 inn room for the MILs - 75 points
1 inn room for DS/DDBF - 75 points
1 inn room for 4 older girls - 75 points
1 bedroom for you and DH, DBIL/DSIL and youngest in living room - 145 points
Total  = 370

OR

*Option 3*
1 inn room for the MILs - 75 points
1 inn room for DS/DDBF - 75 points
2 bedroom for your family and DBIL/DSIL family. (You and DH in the master, 4 older girls in the attached studio leaving dbil/dsil and youngest in the living room) or (You and DH in the master, dbil/dsil and 2 girls in the studio, 3 girls in the living room) - 190 points
Total - 340

OR

*Option 4*
1 inn room for the MILs - 75
1 inn room for DS/DDBF. - 75
1 bedroom for DBIL/DSIL family - 145
1 bedroom for your family - 145
Total - 440

OR

*Option 5*
1 inn room for the MILs - 75
1 inn room for DS/DDBF. - 75
1 inn room for DBIL/DSIL and youngest - 75
2 bedroom for you, DH and 2 DD/2 nieces.  This also give you the option of moving DS to your room in case DD/DDBF doesn't work out.(sofa bed) - 190
Total - 415

OR

*Option 6*
1 inn room for the MILs - 75
1 inn room for DS/DDBF. - 75
1 bedroom for DBIL/DSIL family - 145
2 bedroom for you, DH and 2 daughters.  This also give you the option of moving DS to your room in case DD/DDBF doesn't work out. - 190
Total - 485

I think I like option 5 ....

Sounds like a special trip!


----------



## mcarr1635

Has anyone been on the Sea Turtle Night Walk? 

We will be at Vero Beach in July and we were thinking about doing the Night Walk.
Any information about it would be great.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mcarr1635 said:


> Has anyone been on the Sea Turtle Night Walk?
> 
> We will be at Vero Beach in July and we were thinking about doing the Night Walk.
> Any information about it would be great.



Many in our family went on a walk and they all thought it was wonderful seeing a turtle lay eggs.  Is that what you are referring to.  This was 7-8 years ago.  However, be prepared to fight off mosquitoes, many of them.


----------



## La2kw

mcarr1635 said:


> Has anyone been on the Sea Turtle Night Walk?
> 
> We will be at Vero Beach in July and we were thinking about doing the Night Walk.
> Any information about it would be great.




We've gone twice over the years and have not seen any turtles either time.  It was a bit disappointing, but that's nature for you!  We may try it again sometime since it does help support the Sea Turtle Conservancy.  There is a nice museum you meet at and you can tour the exhibits, plus a movie and question/answer session.  Then you head out to the crossover and wait until the scouts find a turtle laying.  Both times we had a couple false alarms and waited until about 12:30 AM until leaving.  Best to wear pants and long sleeves and bug spray because you are out there for a while.  Just be aware that there are no guarantees to see a turtle.


----------



## Fluffy626

Do you need to be a DVC member to reserve Vero Beach? The website keeps telling me they have nothing on ANY dates in July, Aug, or beginning Sep.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Fluffy626 said:


> Do you need to be a DVC member to reserve Vero Beach? The website keeps telling me they have nothing on ANY dates in July, Aug, or beginning Sep.


They sometimes have cash nights, and you do not have to be DVC members.


----------



## Fluffy626

Thanks for that info!
Is there a way to find out if they are available/should I try to rent points? Or something else? I'm lost here.


----------



## mcarr1635

We are flying to Vero Beach July 15 to July 22, 2017.
If anyone is leaving beach chairs we would appreciate letting us know.
Last name is Carr.

Thank you 

When we leave we will pay it forward and leave the chairs for the next guests.


----------



## Ksims616

We are checking in Friday for our anniversary getaway before we head to the Poly Sunday. We are so excited to be staying at Vero! Since it's our anniversary we were looking for a fun dinner with a great happy hour Friday night. Any suggestions? We've heard Squid Lips many times, but wanted options.


----------



## floridafam

FYI if you are traveling to or from the resort this week:

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/brush-fire-burning-in-central-brevard

Www.tcpalm.com and www.local6.com have pretty frequent updates on the traffic.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

We are going for our third or fourth visit soon.
July 10-13

Have two GVIR and one OVIR, and a party of 11.  
No real plans other than to relax for those few days.


----------



## CarolynK

Chim Chiminy said:


> We are going for our third or fourth visit soon.
> July 10-13
> 
> Have two GVIR and one OVIR, and a party of 11.
> No real plans other than to relax for those few days.


Have fun! That's a big group!!


----------



## rcs

jenhelgren said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Mickey Whoopee Cake--we are intrigued!!



Sorry for the delay... I had difficulty locating the photo we took on our visit this April. But, here it is:

 

These are absolutely scrumptious!


----------



## Andysol

Anyone have a recent activity calendar?  Going on Saturday and I'm anxious. 



mcarr1635 said:


> We will be at Vero Beach the same week. Hopefully we will get some good tips on what to do about no-seeums!





moreisgood said:


> It's all about how you smell to the bugs.  I'd get that Avon stuff if I were you!



This is actually pretty true.

There are a ton of attractants that are for both mosquitos and no see-ums. Your CO2 levels, your hormones, your smells, etc that attract them.
So much of it you can't control- you might just get them and it sucks for you- tough luck, literally.

You *can* control three things-
-stay clean. Sweat and body odor will attract them. The cleaner you are, the less they'll come.
-don't wear fragrances. Perfumes, synthetic moisturizers and smells, etc. this all adds to it.
-use a repellant. Avon is good. Off is fine. Deet helps with skeeters but not no see ums.  My preferred one since I'm a health nut is 1 part listerine to 2 parts witch hazel and 10 drops of tea tree oil essential oil (per 8oz). I make it up and home and take it with me.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

RSHEALAND said:


> the dedicated 2 brs are on the end of the buildings facing the roadway while the lock-off 2 brs are towards the ocean. I have stayed in many 1brs that would be part off a 2 br lock-off and have been able to see the ocean from them on both the 2nd and 3rd floors  but some people have said that they cant see the ocean from a 2nd floor unit. I think it also depends on when the trees get trimmed



We are going November 6-10 for our first visit.  We are going with friends and booked a 2BR.  I wish I had known that if I booked a lock-off there might have been chance for an ocean view.  Of course, there aren't any lock-offs available now.  Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## ddiva

Going for our *10th* visit July 23 - 26.  Just wondering if anyone has done the bioluminescence kayak tour in Merritt Island.  TIA


----------



## kittylady1972

So glad to find this thread.  We are HOPING to do a few nights at Vero this August.  I'm currently undergoing some medical treatments and we had to cancel 2 of our 4 originally booked nights so we could return back home for medical reasons, but I was able to keep a Saturday and Sunday night via DVC and am hoping to maybe add Friday night as well.  We'll see how it works out.

I'm hoping 2 or 3 days will be good for us, as we have to leave early Monday to drive back home to Maryland.  My daughter wants to do the beach, my youngest son wants to do the Space Center so since we'll have a vehicle we may drive up one day just to do that.

Although my kids are older (17, 14 and 13) I'm still thinking a character meal might be fun.  Anybody know if we can just walk up to that for a party of 5 or would it be advised to reserve it in advance? 

Thanks!


----------



## LocustPoint

We enjoyed our stay so much in April that we are going again 11/25/17 - 11/30/17.  3 nights in a one bedroom and finishing up with two nights in a beach cottage!


----------



## darrenwatson66

We will be going to the Vero Beach resort Sept 24th for 7 nights after WDW for three nights.  This is our first trip to Vero Beach and very excited about it!!  We are staying in an Inn/Ocean View room.  Are there any Ocean view rooms that are the best?  For instance I saw where someone posted about a corner room with windows in the front and balcony on the side facing the pool.  Would love to hear suggested room numbers!  Any help is greatly appreciated!  We are fostering to adopt two little ones and want this trip to truly be MAGICAL!!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

kittylady1972 said:


> So glad to find this thread.  We are HOPING to do a few nights at Vero this August.  I'm currently undergoing some medical treatments and we had to cancel 2 of our 4 originally booked nights so we could return back home for medical reasons, but I was able to keep a Saturday and Sunday night via DVC and am hoping to maybe add Friday night as well.  We'll see how it works out.
> 
> I'm hoping 2 or 3 days will be good for us, as we have to leave early Monday to drive back home to Maryland.  My daughter wants to do the beach, my youngest son wants to do the Space Center so since we'll have a vehicle we may drive up one day just to do that.
> 
> Although my kids are older (17, 14 and 13) I'm still thinking a character meal might be fun.  Anybody know if we can just walk up to that for a party of 5 or would it be advised to reserve it in advance?
> 
> Thanks!


Just booked the character breakfast for 3 14 yr olds.  We'll be there this month too. Good luck with your medical treatments.


----------



## jenhelgren

Has anyone been fishing at the pond over by the sports courts lately that could share some advice? What did you fish with (lure or live bait)? I asked on the Facebook page and was told there are Bass and Panfish mainly. Our first trip to Vero the pond was closed for fishing so my son cant wait to be able to fish and I'm not quite sure what to bring with!


----------



## kittylady1972

mommyoftwinfants said:


> Just booked the character breakfast for 3 14 yr olds.  We'll be there this month too. Good luck with your medical treatments.



Oh wow...I hadn't even considered the breakfast.  Do you know if it's possible to walk-in there if we decide to try it?  It will be a weekend for us so that might make a difference, but maybe we could do it Monday morning before we check out.


----------



## mac_tlc

Heading to VB in 3 weeks, have a Beach Cottage for 3 nights. Anyone know if the renovations are complete? anyone have any pictures/video?


mac_tlc


----------



## MousekeTom

kittylady1972 said:


> Oh wow...I hadn't even considered the breakfast.  Do you know if it's possible to walk-in there if we decide to try it?  It will be a weekend for us so that might make a difference, but maybe we could do it Monday morning before we check out.



I believe VBR still only has the character breakfast on Saturday Morning.

I would strongly reccommend reservations, but if you are a small party (e.g. 2) walk up would be easier here than at Chef Mickeys. Walk-ups for large parties would be very difficult to seat.


----------



## sssteele

September 6-13. Then to WDW BCV.


----------



## Readsmommy

Hi! Just wanted to say thanks for the great info!! We are going to Vero for our first time 8/26-9/2 and in OVIR, cannot wait to check out the resort and the area!!


----------



## Lucille1963

My DH, son (9yo) and I will be at Vero Beach from Aug 26-31.  I've managed to do zero research and I'm so darn glad this forum is here!


----------



## mac_tlc

mac_tlc said:


> Heading to VB in 3 weeks, have a Beach Cottage for 3 nights. Anyone know if the renovations are complete? anyone have any pictures/video?
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



Having just returned, I can now answer my question. None of the Beach Cottages have been renovated. Cast member I spoke with did not know when they would be. 
Plus, kiddie pool area is closed for the time being. Seems they are having a problem with some of the coatings damaging people's swim suits. Sounded like they are going to have to resurface the area. 

mac_tlc


----------



## Rocketeer53

Had to cancel our stay. We were scheduled to arrive the same day as Irma. There is always next year. I hope this storm shifts further east and spares the coast.


----------



## floridafam

Rocketeer53 said:


> Had to cancel our stay. We were scheduled to arrive the same day as Irma. There is always next year. I hope this storm shifts further east and spares the coast.


Sorry you had to cancel. Probably a good idea as good and water are already in short supply in the area. Does anyone know if they are closing the resort?


----------



## SL6827

Makes me wonder just how well Vero and Hilton Head will handle the storm.  There was some people saying on the Irma thread that Disney will have to re-build Vero again.  When did they have to do that before?


----------



## floridafam

SL6827 said:


> Makes me wonder just how well Vero and Hilton Head will handle the storm.  There was some people saying on the Irma thread that Disney will have to re-build Vero again.  When did they have to do that before?



I don't recall them having to rebuild Vero. We moved to Sebastian in 2004 between two big hurricanes. The resort was damaged and closed for some time but it wasn't destroyed. I hope it can handle whatever is headed our way.


----------



## bobbiwoz

floridafam said:


> I don't recall them having to rebuild Vero. We moved to Sebastian in 2004 between two big hurricanes. The resort was damaged and closed for some time but it wasn't destroyed. I hope it can Hadley whatever is headed our way.


I hope so too!

I hope you are safe, floridafam!  I remember when you moved there.


----------



## floridafam

bobbiwoz said:


> I hope so too!
> 
> I hope you are safe, floridafam!  I remember when you moved there.


Thanks. We evacuated twice to Disney back in 2004. I'm not sure that's possible this time. I think they are booked.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Well...I hope they are not.  There will be cancellations.


----------



## floridafam

OIA closes at 5pm Saturday. Maybe there will be cancellations.


----------



## cindy_k

How's Vero doing?  We go next month.  Hoping the resort wasn't too roughed up from Irma.





edited: fixed it. wasn't not was.


----------



## cruisin5

We were there September 20 and 21.  Everything looked great, just a lot of sand on the walkway to the beach.


----------



## BowlingAriel

I love member boards.   I'm a local and actually going to VB 1st visit , for a couple days at the end of November for our anniversary .   I know when we went to Aulani ppl were great with room # suggestions.    We have a 1 bedroom reserved ......I was looking for a property map layout , I think I want bldg 15 high floor.    Is that best ocean view option?   Just vegging out so thought close to pool and bar area was a good choice .

Welcoming any & all suggestions.   TIA


----------



## DISwally

RSHEALAND said:


> *Welcome! This is the 2017 continuation of starbox's original thread of 2007.*
> 
> ATTENTION!... Much of the content of this thread has been brought forward from past threads, so be aware prices and rates are likely to be out of date. *Please *post or PM me any corrections or updates you may have or find. Thanks.
> *Past Threads...*
> 
> 2016 - By RSHEALAND - http://www.disboards.com/threads/vero-beach-2016-information-adoration-thread.3474553/
> 2015 - By RSHEALAND - http://www.disboards.com/threads/vero-beach-2015-information-adoration-thread.3358441/
> 2014 - By RSHEALAND - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3215686
> 2013 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3021104
> 2012 - By DisDaydreamer - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2843389
> 2011 - By backyardponder - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610219
> 2010 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344361
> 2009 - By MiaSRN62 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1969415
> 2008 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1713110
> 2007 - By starbox - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431524]
> Contributors: starbox, MiaSRN62, mbhoxie, DisDaydreamer, Lisareniff, DVCconvert, Sorcerer's Dad, floridaFam, nzdisneymom, DisDaydreamer, backyardponder, Melynny, SabresFan, and lastly, by Caskbill who showed me how make these scrolling boxes years ago.
> If you would like to add the Vero Beach Adoration Club Icon to your signature or as an avatar you can right click the image and copy or save it.
> 
> *Address & Phone*
> Disney's Vero Beach Resort
> 9250 Island Grove Terrace
> Vero Beach, FL 32963
> (772) 234-2000
> Travel Links:
> http://www.verobeach.com/
> http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach
> Want to learn to surf? Here is a trip report by SabresFan about one place to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roll Call.... 2017*
> Post or PM me your stay dates. Also, let me know what number stay this is for you and what type of reservation. I will put that number and info after your username.
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2017
> 01/04 - 01/06  bobbiwoz
> 
> 03/04 - 03/07  ppjLuvsdvc  (2)
> 03/22 - 03/27  magicmommy (7) OVIR
> 
> 04/10 - 04/15  MickeyLovestheU  (5) GVIR
> 04/13 - 04/18  Pirate Frank  2BR
> 04/22 - 04/30  rcs   Beach Cottage
> 04/26 - 04/30  LocustPoint (4) 1BR
> 04/30 - 05/06  Murron  (11) Beach Cottage
> 
> 05/03 - 05/05  RobynPrincess (2) OVIR
> 05/15 - 05/17  WDWLODGE (1) GVIR
> 05/19 - 05/24  DisDaydreamer
> 05/20 - 05/22  eccobleu (1) OVIR
> 05/26 - 05/29  Smoochies (1) 1BR
> 05/29 - 05/31  dmetcalfrn (1) OVIR
> 
> 06/09 - 06/10  Wanna be Ariel (1)
> 06/09 - 06/16  beeadude  (1) 2BR
> 06/23 - 06/27  PEANUT1  (2) OVIR
> 
> 07/05 - 07/09  Physics Guy  (1) 2 Studios
> 07/10 - 07/13  Kristi1357  (1) GVIR
> 07/15 - 07/22  mcarr1635 (2)
> 
> 08/03 - 08/07  Lou1982 (2) OVIR
> 08/06 - 08/10  wdwlver (1) OVIR
> 08/22 - 08/25  ivanp91  (1) OVIR
> 
> 10/27 - 10/29  RSHEALAND  (9) 1BR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most frequently asked questions is "What should I request" so here a a few tips:
> First, here is the layout (a few years old, the beach entry walk has been changed).
> 
> Ocean View Inn Room (OVIR)
> These are all in the Main Inn building. There are four floors and typically the higher the better for views. It is possible to get an OVIR on either end of the building where you have an ocean view off to the side. So you want to request and ocean FACING room.
> I request the 4th floor first and then the second floor because you can take the lobby staircase to and from the 1st floor. Sometimes waiting for the elevator is frustrating and it is nice to have an easy alternate route.
> Villa Building Rooms
> There are 3 Villa buildings (12, 14, & 15). 12 is on the north end of the resort, and 15 is on the south end of the resort. These two buildings have fewer view obstructions of the ocean. They are "U" shaped buildings and each floor has two "Dedicated" 2 bdrm units and four "Lock-Off" 2 bdrm units. The Lock-Off units are also the 1 bdrm and studio units when locked off from each other. You will notice below that the dedicated units (in blue) are at the end of the "U" and further away from the ocean with very limited likelyhood of viewing the ocean. The Villa buildings are 3 stories and getting the 3rd floor is pretty critical in having an ocean view. Building 14 has many more obstructions than the others.
> Layout provided by Lisareniff
> 
> I prefer to make my request through the DVC site and member services. Give them your name and reservation number, and your request.
> https://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/member/contact/contactMemberServices?id=ContactMemberServicesPage Not sure you can get to this page if you are not logged in.
> They have been very (timely) responsive and email you back, so you have a written response you can refer to. Remember... A request is just that and not a guarantee.
> New Link - by floridafam
> Lookup for area restaurant inspection reports.
> http://www.tcpalm.com/data/restaurant-inspections-database/?appSession=068261171569859
> 
> *VB FAQ Archive*
> Code:
> [/COLOR]
> How many rooms does VB have?
> VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided
> into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.
> How do I get to Vero Beach?
> Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?
> No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by
> calling the resort.
> What is rack rate for the resort?
> 2010 VB Rates (Provided by Emily921)
> Value 1-1 to 2-11, 8-15 to 12-16
> Regular 4-11 to 5-27
> Summer 5-28 to 8-14
> Peak 2-12 to 3-20
> Holiday 3-21 to 4-10 & 12-17 to 12-31
> Studio V $185, R $240, S $250 wkdy $265 wknd Juy 4,Peak $310 and Holiday $335.
> Inn Std same as Studio
> Inn Ocean View, V $205, R $295, S $300 wkdy $315 wknd, P $350, H $395.
> 1BR V $285, R $370, S $375 wkdy $390 wknd, P $460,
> H $480.
> 2BR V $370, R $495, S $505 wkdy, $520 wknd, peak
> $680 and H $720.
> 3 BR Beach Cottage - V $805, R $980, S $1000 wkdy
> $1015 wknd, P $1100, H $1245
> Tax is 11%. wkend included July 4th.
> What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?
> With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also
> will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave. Select corner Inn rooms are
> slightly larger and L-shaped. So as you enter the room through the door, you
> see a narrow walk space and the kitchenette is right there. As you turn the corner,
> you have the main space with the beds.
> A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The
> difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa. So if
> only two people are staying in the room and sharing the bed, you can keep
> the sofa closed and allows more floor space. The Vero Beach studio room is
> the same shape as the OKW studio so the floor space is optimized in my opinion.
> Studios (particularily ground and 2st floor), don't offer much of a view. There
> is a lot of very lush tropical foilage surrounding the ground floor studio and
> larger villas. Ocean View Inn rooms are a reservation option.
> What does availiability typically look like?
> Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April
> (Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to
> reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you
> want. I've had luck getting summer time calling only a few months prior.
> What is the beach like?
> The beach is on the "wild" side, with lots of waves and a pretty sharp drop off.
> Children should be closely supervised.
> Rob describes it here:
> "It is not a big beach, but it is never crowded so size, in this case, doesn't matter.
> Vero beach is an ocean playground. The waves on most days are formiddable and
> great for boogie or surf boarding.
> The sand is brown and coarse, and gets hot in the summer. For me the hot sand is
> a sensory awakening and I find myself thinking... "yes, I really am here... ouch,
> damn that's hot... ow, ow, ow".
> I love the ocean waves. VB receives the gulf stream flow so the water temps are
> pretty steady for much of the year. I like to think that sharks don't like waves and
> stay out further than I venture. I have never seen a shark at VB, but PamOKW
> posted a story about a shark bite incident at VB in 2006. Thanks, Pam.
> Jelly Fish? Hah.... VB has PORTUGESE MAN-O-WAR! Actually, I have been to
> VB almost all the months from March to November and only once have I
> encountered these slimey creatures of pain. Yes, I was stung. Not too bad though...
> just felt like a thousand bee stings.
> There is never a problem finding a spot to set up beach camp at VB.
> One real nice thing about the beach is the proximity to the Pool bar & grill, and
> your room. So If you have hankering for a Margarita or a hamburger, OR nature
> is suddenly calling (#2, you can do #1 in the ocean), your remedy is very close by.
> We typically will set up early in the morning and go back and forth between the
> pool, the room, and the beach throughout the day.
> The beach doesn't have much in the way of shelling, but it does have turtle nests."
> Is there a lifeguard on duty?
> There are lifeguards at the pool at peak times, but not on the beach.
> Is there internet service at the resort?
> Yes. They currently have free wireless throughout the resort.
> What TV stations do they have in the rooms? (provided by Melynny)
> WXEL ,WTVX, WPTV, ION, WFLX, WPBF, WTCE, WPEC, BRRMGC, UNIVISON,
> WTCN, WVFL, WFGC, CSPAN, HSN, TVGN, TWC, IROG, QVC, LIFE, CNN, HLN,
> SUN, ESPN, ESPN2, CSS, FX, USA, FNC, TNT, VH1, A&E, HIST, NIK, ANIMAL PLANET,
> FOOD, TRAVEL, DISC, TLC, COM, TRUTV, DISNEY , AMC, TELEMUNDO, BET, MTV,
> FSN, SPEED, VS. TCM, ABCFAM, SPIKE, OWN, E!, HGTV, GOLF, MSMBC, CMT,
> OXYGEN, STYLE, GSN, HALLMARK, TOON, COMM, COMPRO, COMTV
> What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
> There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits
> and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
> Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
> Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
> Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
> Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
> Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
> Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
> Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
> SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
> Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
> Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
> Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
> Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
> Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
> Tennis Lessons
> 30 min: 27.00/30.00
> 60 min: 50.00/55.00
> Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
> Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
> Surf School: 90.00/95.00
> What is the temperature like?
> See the temperature chart below.
> 
> Is there a supervised kid's club?
> There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday,
> Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members
> and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and
> advance reservations are required.
> 
> 
> What is availiable for rental at the resort?
> There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows
> (DVC Member/Non-Member)updated Dec 2016
> Umbrella: 12.00/15.00
> Beach Chair: 8.00/10.00
> Cushioned Lounge Chair: 10.00/12.00
> Boogie Board: 10.00/12.00
> Cabanas: 15.00/20.00
> Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
> Bikes (daily): 14.00/17.00
> Tennis Racket: Complimentary
> Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
> Hourly: complimentary/2.00
> Entire Stay: complimentary/5.00
> Kayak (1 hour): 25.00/30.00
> Wave Runner (30 minutes): 70.00/80.00
> Sailboat (1 hour) : 60.00/70.00
> Paddle Board (1 hour) :  25.00/30.00
> Surf Board (1 hour) :  25.00/30.00
> 
> What dining options exist at the resort?
> To be updated Jan 2017
> Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB but the TIW card is.
> 
> Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
> 4th of July is pretty cool. For a while, there were fireworks in Orchid just
> North of the resort. They were fantastic. There are also fireworks in
> Sebastian which you can watch from A1A.
> VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats,
> noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy,
> Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night
> ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone
> who wants to, jumps into the pool.
> The resort always does something for most holidays. We really enjoy
> Halloween at the resort. They have costume contests, pumpkin carving
> contests, trick or treating, etc.
> What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
> Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510.
> They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta
> dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
> resort. 772-388-5151 .
> The closest shopping is a short distance away. Go North from the resort
> to the 1st light and turn left onto CR- 510. Go 2.7 miles and Walgreens
> will be on your left at the intersection of US-1. If you want to go to Publix
> (groceries), make a right turn on US1 and Publix will be 1.6 miles ahead on
> your left. As you head to Publix, on your right will be Hale Indian River Fruit
> Stand. Try their fresh-squeezed orange juice...yummy!
> There is commercial strip in Vero Beach about 11 miles/20 min away.
> Includes just about everything you can think of - Super Walmart, Sams Club,
> Home Depot, Lowes, Best Buy, Circuit City, Sears, - complete mall. Plenty
> of places to spend money! The outlet malls are a few more miles past that
> out to the west.
> There is also a Super Walmart in Sebastian approx 9 miles to the north,
> along with some smaller strip malls - Publix etc. Sebastian is a smaller city,
> home of Pelican Island, Capt Hirams restaurant and bar (think tables in the sand),
> Squid Lips restaurant. -
> 
> Dining Options in the area:
> 
> http://www.scampigrill.net/
> 
> http://www.thepatioseafoodtavern.com/
> 
> Mamma Mia's: http://www.menupix.com/florida/restaurants/427956/Mamma-Mias-Pizza-Subs-Vero-Beach-FL
> 
> Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach http://mrmanatees.com/
> 
> Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian http://www.hirams.com/
> 
> http://www.riversidecafe.com/ (Riverside Cafe)
> 
> Ozzie's Crabhouse
> 6060 US Hwy. 1 South
> Grant, FL 32949
> (321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor".
> So I'm assuming this place is very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great.
> 
> Waldo's at the Driftwood
> 3150 Ocean Drive
> Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954
> Phone: 772-231-0550
> Fax: 772-234-1981
> Website: http://waldosvero.com/
> 
> http://www.bellanapoli-verobeach.com/
> 
> TOOJAYS : http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/...onlist_tc.html
> 
> Ay Jalisco Inc
> 1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL
> Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)
> Outback Steakhouse
> 1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL
> Tel: (772) 567-5222
> 
> Patio Restaurant
> 1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL
> Tel: (772) 567-7215
> *************************************************************
> PIZZA :
> Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510.
> They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta
> dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
> resort. 772-388-5151
> http://www.menupix.com/florida/restaurants/883088/Orchid-Island-Pizzeria-Vero-Beach-FL
> 
> Nino's Italian Restaurant
> 1006 Easter Lily Ln
> Vero Beach, FL 32963
> Phone: (772) 231-9311
> http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf
> Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
> Payment options
> No credit cards accepted
> All checks
> Business hours
> Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
> Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
> Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
> Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
> Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m.
> Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.
> Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.
> Giorgio's New York Pizzeria
> 955 17th St
> Vero Beach, FL 32960
> Phone: (772) 778-3800
> NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
> Payment options
> Visa
> Mastercard
> No checks accepted
> Business hours
> Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf
> 
> **************************************************
> Ocean Grill :
> http://ocean-grill.com/ (Ocean Grill)
> 
> Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
> Vero Beach, FL 32963
> Phone: (772) 234-9570
> Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
> Vero Beach, FL 32960
> (772) 567-5877
> 
> Squid Lips Grill : http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/
> MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small
> Jamaican inspired restaurant. http://www.mo-baygrill.com/
> 
> Tangos Restaurant---good for steak :
> http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html
> And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like
> to add to the list :
> http://www.rjgators.com/
> also some mentioned on this link :
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324
> 
> **************************************************
> **************************************************
> Where Can I Get A Massage?
> Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service
> spas in the area:
> Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
> 772 -234-8105
> http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp
> Yulin's Day Spa:
> http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761
> What is there to do in the surrounding area?
> Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/
> Sebastion Inlet State Park http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/
> Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock)
> http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney
> Kennedy Space Center http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/
> Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC)
> http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/
> The Manateer Observation Center http://www.manateecenter.com/
> Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) http://www.mckeegarden.org/
> Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being
> so popular. It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
> http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:
> Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
> 13180 Highway A1a
> Vero Beach, FL 32963
> (772) 589-2147
> Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).Fossil Hunting.
> ************************************************** **************************************************
> What are NoSeeUms and how do I deter them?
> No-See-Ums are tiny insects, closely related to the mosquito, officially
> called Biting Midges. They only fly in temperatures over 70 degress, so
> they are more of a problem during summer months. They are most active
> during sunrise/sunset, so it is recommended that you keep your patio
> doors closed during these times. Common insect repellants (DEET) do
> not deter No-See-Ums. The best way to avoid them is to wear long
> pants/sleeves at sunrise and sunset. Products such as Cutter Advanced
> and Cactus Juice have been recommended by many VB veterans.
> How can I see sea turtles?
> Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle
> nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days
> after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that
> allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling
> phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to
> view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning
> "Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes
> you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon
> for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a
> chance to see one of those.
> If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a
> turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and
> Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough
> keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very
> limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about
> a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.
> On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk
> through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852) You must reserve a spot
> ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes
> place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from
> Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.
> The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle"
> program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus
> 10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the
> Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.
> I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make
> reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting.
> 
> What sort of other ameneties are offered at Vero Beach?
> Anchors A Weigh Fitness Center, Rub Dub's Massage, Blinker's Arcade,
> Nightly Live Music in the Green cabin Room, Hair Beading and Hair Wraps,
> Valet, Video Rentals, BBQ Grills, Steamer's Sauna
> Why are Vero Beach points cheaper than other resorts on the resale market?
> Should I just buy there to save money?
> The most expensive annual dues make VB one of the most expenive locations to
> own over the long term. Mbhoxie breaks it down here:
> "VB points tend to be cheaper for a number of reasons...
> 1. Dues are higher there than any other resort... Partially due to the remote
> location, and partially due to the fact that the place has been smacked by two
> hurricanes and is heavily insured.
> 2. To some, the resort is in a fairly remote location, not known traditionally
> known as a resort/timeshare area.. You have to either drive or rent a car to
> get there. The surrounding towns have some activities but its not setup as a
> tourist area... Some people buy in with the expectaton of being entertained
> like they are at the parks... Not going to happen.
> Bottom line.. NEVER buy points at a place that you don't intend to stay at...
> Bad business, and it will be stressful."
> What's the address/phone number for the resort?
> Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
> 9250 Island Grove Ter
> Vero Beach, FL 32963
> (772) 234-2000
> 
> *Resort - Basics*
> *Rooms*
> VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided
> into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.
> The Inn rooms designated as Garden View (vegetation and parking views)
> and Ocean View. (If you know how many Inn roms are in each category
> please let me know)
> There are a total of 10 buildings with rooms. The 6 3BR Beach Cottages,
> the Inn, and 3 other buildings, each containing 6 dedicated 2BRs,
> and 12 Lockoffs. The studios are part of a lockoff and are in these 3 buildings.
> VB is a very small resort. Everything is a very, very easy walk.
> *Parking*
> There is under-building parking under the Inn and the 3 buildings with
> the 2BRs and lockoffs. There are small parking lots next to the buildings.
> There is not parking next to the 3BR Beach Cottages but there is adequate
> Parking in the other locations. Overflow parking is available across
> Highway A1A which is connected to the resort via an underground
> Passage.
> *Transportation*
> Many folks ask if Disney provides transportation, like the Disney Magic
> Express. The answer is no.
> You can arrange transportation using one of the VB transportation companies
> but you will probably find it to be very expensive. Aditionally, the resort
> is very small and almost everybody wants to go see some of the sights
> or go to off-site restaurants. For these reasons everybody recommends
> having a car. OK, I suppose there is someone out there who doesnt!
> Most folks fly into Orlando (95 miles). Other options are North
> Palm Beach (81 miles), Sanford (114 miles), Fort Lauderdale (130 miles).
> *Availability*
> Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April
> (Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to
> reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you
> want. Although I havent been to VB over the Christmas/New Years
> holidays, I assume getting a room might be tough&call right at the 7 month
> timeframe. If VB is your home resort, you should not have trouble calling at
> 11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> *Restaurants and Lounge*
> 
> 
> *Spa Other Services*
> Code:
> Disney Signature Package: $495. Signature VichyTreatment, Signature Massage and Signature Facial or Signature Mani Pedi. 3.5 - 4 hrs
> Citrus Package $200 Citrus Vichy Shower scrub, 50 min Aroma Therapy Massage, or your choice of Facial (excludes Signature Facial). 2 hrs
> Tropical Package $200 Same as Citrus only with Tropical... 2 hrs
> Bridal Package $345 3.5 hrs
> Mommy and Me Package with Tween $355 with 12 or older $395 2.25 hrs
> Tween Package $230 2 hrs
> 
> Massage
> Signature Massage 80min $190
> Hot Stone 50min $140 80min $180
> Swedish Relaxation 50min $120 80min $160
> Personalized Aromatherapy 50min $130 80min $170
> Pressure Release 50min $135 80min $175
> Maternity 50min $125 80min $165
> Couples Price varies with selected treatment
> Verandah/Chair Massage 15min $35
> Express Massage 30min $65
> Facials
> Signature Facial 80min $175
> Coconut Hydrating 50min $115
> Blueberry Soy Firming 50min $115
> Strawberry Rhubarb Replenishing 50min $115
> Aloe Mint Soothing 50min $115
> Citrus C Deep Cleansing 50min $115
> A LA Carte
> Lip Exfoiliation and voluminzing $30
> Soothing eye treatment $35
> Hair and scalp massage $35
> Vichy Shower Treatments
> Signature Vichy Treatment 80min $175
> Tropical Vichy Shower scrub 45min $95
> Citrus Vichy Shower scrub 45min $95
> Body Therapies
> Mango Enzyme Exfoilating Wrap 50min $130
> Cucumber Mint Hydrating Wrap 50min $130
> Hand and Foot Treatments
> Signature Spa Manicure 50min $75
> Signature Spa Pedicure 80min $95
> Traditions Manicure 30min $45
> Traditions Pedicure 50min $65
> Traditions Mani-Pedi Combo 80min $105
> add French to mani or pedi for $10
> Gentlemen's Manicure 30min $40
> Gentlemen's Pedicure 45min $60
> Foot and Leg Relief Massage 30min $50
> Polish Change 15min $30
> Tween Services
> Clean Tween Facial 25min $75
> Calming Massage 25min $75
> Ice Cream Manicure 25min $40
> Ice Cream Pedicure 30min $50
> 
> 
> TURTLE TOURS
> 
> COASTAL BIOLOGY
> June-July  Fri & Sat
> 9pm - 12am
> $15
> Reservations requested
> Coastalbiology.org/turtle-walks/
> 
> ARCHIE CARR NATIONAL WILDLIFE REFUGE
> June-July  Fri & Sat
> 9pm - 12am
> $15
> Minimum age of 7
> Reservations required
> seaturtlewalks.org
> 
> SEBASTIAN INLET STATE PARK, FISHING MUSEUM
> June-July Fri-Wed
> Free
> Reservations required
> (772) 388-2750
> Fed.gov/archiecarr/turtle walks.htlm
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Average Temps*
> 
> *Click to enlarge photos*


Kudos on the detailed info in this thread. Considering a visit in 2018!


----------



## MousekeTom

BowlingAriel said:


> I love member boards.   I'm a local and actually going to VB 1st visit , for a couple days at the end of November for our anniversary .   I know when we went to Aulani ppl were great with room # suggestions.    We have a 1 bedroom reserved ......I was looking for a property map layout , I think I want bldg 15 high floor.    Is that best ocean view option?   Just vegging out so thought close to pool and bar area was a good choice .
> 
> Welcoming any & all suggestions.   TIA



I stayed in a two-bedroom lock-off on the third floor of building 15 earlier this year. It was east facing and of course it could be split into a one-bedroom plus studio. Arguably, building 15 is probably in the quietest section of the resort but certainly not too far from the action. It had a beautiful ocean view, but dont expect a beach view. Wonderful sunrises over the ocean that you will never forget. Building 12 is also very quiet, but close to the campfire and public beach.

http://www.easywdw.com/reports13/disney_vero_beach_map_small.jpg

Your best request is third floor, east facing. While building 14 has the most obstructions and is set back a little farther, I've had a second floor east facing room in building 14 and could still see the ocean - just not as plentiful.

It's not Aulani, but it won't cost you $1k/person to get there and you will love it.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

MousekeTom said:


> I stayed in a two-bedroom lock-off on the third floor of building 15 earlier this year. It was east facing and of course it could be split into a one-bedroom plus studio. Arguably, building 15 is probably in the quietest section of the resort but certainly not too far from the action. It had a beautiful ocean view, but dont expect a beach view. Wonderful sunrises over the ocean that you will never forget. Building 12 is also very quiet, but close to the campfire and public beach.
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/reports13/disney_vero_beach_map_small.jpg
> 
> Your best request is third floor, east facing. While building 14 has the most obstructions and is set back a little farther, I've had a second floor east facing room in building 14 and could still see the ocean - just not as plentiful.
> 
> It's not Aulani, but it won't cost you $1k/person to get there and you will love it.



We were just at Vero last week and Bldg 14 was closed while they work on the elevator.  We peeked in a couple of the rooms and they had stripped out all bedding, etc, so they may be working on the rooms also.

I requested 12 or 15, high floor.  We got bldg 12, first floor.  Honestly I think I am going to start asking for the opposite of what I want, because maybe I could get what I want by doing that.  However, to be honest, when we got back at night, the fact that we could walk right into the room made it so easy.  One night we came back to find a very large crab on our Welcome Home mat.  We gently relocated him to the mulch beside the building.


----------



## caribbeandream

I'm thinking about staying at the VBR in 2019.  I was looking around the official Disney site and noticed they only mentioned the 1 and 2 br villas.  Does that mean that the 3 br villas are only available through DVC?


----------



## jay42k

mac_tlc said:


> Having just returned, I can now answer my question. None of the Beach Cottages have been renovated. Cast member I spoke with did not know when they would be.
> Plus, kiddie pool area is closed for the time being. Seems they are having a problem with some of the coatings damaging people's swim suits. Sounded like they are going to have to resurface the area.
> 
> mac_tlc


Do you know if all of the 1BR units have been refurbished on the property?


----------



## lfishe3

jay42k said:


> Do you know if all of the 1BR units have been refurbished on the property?


We were there in May and the 1BR had been renovated. Absolutely loved the changes they made. Also our guests said the couch bed was very comfortable.


----------



## TinkTatoo

We're going back to Vero in July 2018, our last stay there was a few years ago so we're looking forward to seeing the changes. I just wondered if they still offered Sunday brunch?


----------



## magicmommy

We are here now and while the menu lists Sunday Brunch, you order off the menu, and they no longer have the buffet.


----------



## TinkTatoo

magicmommy said:


> We are here now and while the menu lists Sunday Brunch, you order off the menu, and they no longer have the buffet.



Thank you,  that's a shame as we loved the buffet brunch. I don't seem to be able to find the menu on line, if they are calling it brunch does that mean they let you order off the breakfast and lunch menu?


----------



## Dawn16

Thinking of staying at Vero in August either before or after a WDW trip.  Will probably do 10 nights total so wondering if I should do 5/5 or 6 WDW/4 Vero.  We are DVC owners and regular WDW visitors who have never been to Vero if that helps. Me, husband, son aged 11.   We're from the northeast so visit MA and ME beaches frequently in the summer.  Thanks for any suggestions on how many nights would be best.


----------



## cruisin5

6/4 is a good split.  5 days at VB is too long IMO, especially when considering you can spend an additional day at WDW!


----------



## Dawn16

Thanks, that's kind of what I was thinking 



cruisin5 said:


> 6/4 is a good split.  5 days at VB is too long IMO, especially when considering you can spend an additional day at WDW!


----------



## magicmommy

TinkTatoo said:


> Thank you,  that's a shame as we loved the buffet brunch. I don't seem to be able to find the menu on line, if they are calling it brunch does that mean they let you order off the breakfast and lunch menu?



We had "Brunch" Sunday morning. They had a few extra offerings on top of the regular breakfast menu. Other than that, the only difference is time. Sunday brunch hours are 9-1 and breakfast is served all other days until 11.


----------



## TinkTatoo

magicmommy said:


> We had "Brunch" Sunday morning. They had a few extra offerings on top of the regular breakfast menu. Other than that, the only difference is time. Sunday brunch hours are 9-1 and breakfast is served all other days until 11.


Thanks, I think we'll give it a miss then and get some breakfast on the way down


----------



## bobbiwoz

Always good to see Tick Tock!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Raining and windy..62.


----------



## ont/ohana

bobbiwoz said:


> Raining and windy..62.
> 
> 
> View attachment 291764


We are here too! It was a good indoor day!


----------



## ont/ohana

We are enjoying the gourmet muffins and cupcakes, but especailly the Dole whips. I love the recent updates, the framed art around the resort is so pretty, and we have had the most wonderful cast members all week, in every area, especially on New Years Eve at the dance party!


----------



## KarenB

See my recent post _There is still Disney magic at Vero Beach. _


----------



## aoconnor

[deleted]


----------



## Paticake

We are headed back to Vero next Saturday. Haven't been in 10 years. Trying to find menus for the restaurants.!


----------



## vandy

Staying at VB April 26-28, 2018.  We love mini golf and wondering if there is a fee to play.  We are DVC members so if there is a fee, is there a discount?  Thanks.


----------



## jerseygal

vandy said:


> Staying at VB April 26-28, 2018.  We love mini golf and wondering if there is a fee to play.  We are DVC members so if there is a fee, is there a discount?  Thanks.


No fee for DVC members. Went in May last year, played several rounds, fun!. ENJOY, great resort!


----------



## DenLo

I was just looking at the Vero Beach 2BRs on the member website and saw that the description for a dedicated 2BR and a lockoff are the same.  They say the 2nd bedroom has a queen bed and a pullout couch.  Is that true, there are not 2 queens in the second bedroom?  So what is the difference in the dedicated and lockoff at VB?


----------



## MousekeTom

DenLo said:


> I was just looking at the Vero Beach 2BRs on the member website and saw that the description for a dedicated 2BR and a lockoff are the same.  They say the 2nd bedroom has a queen bed and a pullout couch.  Is that true, there are not 2 queens in the second bedroom?  So what is the difference in the dedicated and lockoff at VB?



Hi Denise,

Though I haven't stayed in a dedicated, I have heard that you are correct about the beds
https://www.disboards.com/threads/vero-info-please.3594209/

Lock-offs can be divided into a studio and a 1BR while the dedicated cannot. There is a kitchenette in the lock-off second room, more room in the dedicated second room. There are half as many dedicated units all located on the street side of the villas with no dedicated entrance from outside walkway to the second bedroom. So the ocean views in a dedicated 2BR, if any at the villas, are worse.


----------



## DenLo

MousekeTom said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> Though I haven't stayed in a dedicated, I have heard that you are correct about the beds
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/vero-info-please.3594209/
> 
> Lock-offs can be divided into a studio and a 1BR while the dedicated cannot. There is a kitchenette in the lock-off second room, more room in the dedicated second room. There are half as many dedicated units all located on the street side of the villas with no dedicated entrance from outside walkway to the second bedroom. So the ocean views in a dedicated 2BR, if any at the villas, are worse.



It sounds like the only difference between a lockoff and a dedicated 2BR at Vero Beach is that the lock off has a second exit door in the studio portion.


----------



## BigPumba

Just booked for one night june 29 . Can you use beach and pool  before checking in .  We are only going for 1 night and want to get the most of the hotel .


----------



## MousekeTom

BigPumba said:


> Just booked for one night june 29 . Can you use beach and pool  before checking in .  We are only going for 1 night and want to get the most of the hotel .


Yes, but check-in when you get there so you can get access to the pool and beach area. They will text you when your room is ready.


----------



## CarolynK

MousekeTom said:


> Yes, but check-in when you get there so you can get access to the pool and beach area. They will text you when your room is ready.


Agreed, you need the key card to get past the gate at both the beach and the pool.


----------



## Karen87

Just changed my 7 night BLT res to 5 night BLT and 2 night Vero Beach (May 3-4, flying home May 5th). Got a studio and waitlisted for an Ocean View.

It's our second visit to Vero Beach. Last visit was 2010 with the (now grown) kids.  It's just me and DH this time!


----------



## jerseygal

Karen87 said:


> Just changed my 7 night BLT res to 5 night BLT and 2 night Vero Beach (May 3-4, flying home May 5th). Got a studio and waitlisted for an Ocean View.


 GREAT way to wind down after the parks, just to relax! We love split stays, gives us a chance to experience two different resorts. ENJOY!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> I was just looking at the Vero Beach 2BRs on the member website and saw that the description for a dedicated 2BR and a lockoff are the same.  They say the 2nd bedroom has a queen bed and a pullout couch.  Is that true, there are not 2 queens in the second bedroom?  So what is the difference in the dedicated and lockoff at VB?


That was a disappointment to us.  No second Queen bed in the dedicated 2 bedroom !


----------



## RobynPrincess

Anyone know if they are planning to run the pirates noghts on a Monday again this year? I couldn’t find the 2018 thread to ask x


----------



## ddiva

Is there a 2018 Vero Beach thread?


----------



## AJollyHoliday

We are going in August 2018 and have a dedicated 2 BR.  Are there any recommendations for a room request or a building?  I have only stayed in Building 14 and the Inn.  I like Building 14 because of the closeness to the pool, gym, beach, and the inn isn't far.  

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## tofubeast

We will be there Easter weekend. Excited to see the new changes to the resort since we were last there. Does anyone have any pictures of the Inn rooms post reno?  I made a ressie for the Wind & Waves Grill using opentable.  CM told me over the phone they were now experimenting with opentable for DVB.

The CM also told me that for Easter they will have an easter egg hunt and some other special activities. Should be fun. 

I know when there twice for Thanksgiving, Donald and Goofy posed for pics in the lobby. The CM at the time had told me they make an appearance on Easter as well. Is that true?


----------



## jaygalterio

We have a VB stay planned but a question occurred to me...

Instead of renting an umbrella, chairs, tent, etc...  Is there any rule against bringing your own?

Nothing crazy of course, I don't want to invest in something we'd only use for this trip. But having our own would make it a little easier.


----------



## Tabologist

jaygalterio said:


> We have a VB stay planned but a question occurred to me...
> 
> Instead of renting an umbrella, chairs, tent, etc...  Is there any rule against bringing your own?
> 
> Nothing crazy of course, I don't want to invest in something we'd only use for this trip. But having our own would make it a little easier.




You can bring all of that. There are local stores that sell them at reasonable prices. Plus there are plenty of people who pass on their items when they check out. You can search for that group.


----------



## jaygalterio

Tabologist said:


> You can bring all of that. There are local stores that sell them at reasonable prices. Plus there are plenty of people who pass on their items when they check out. You can search for that group.



Thanks for the info! I will take a look into that.


----------



## brody-maddison

We'll be at Vero 11/3-11/5. This will be our first trip in an Inn room w/ocean view, hoping the weather will be kind to us.


----------



## keliblue

Sept 13-16 IROV.  4th trip


----------



## Jkpark

I just booked our first stay here. We are cruising out of Miami on 12/28 and we were having a hard time using SW points for flights into FLL. We are now flying into MCO on 12/26 and driving down spending 2 nights at VB, and then driving the rest to Miami the morning of the 28th. I'm very excited to see the resort! Ocean view inn room. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Amanda Moore

I just got back from Vero Beach yesterday. The updated Vero Beach Inn rooms are wonderful! We were able to use our Magic Bands as room keys and at all of the resort shops and restaurants. They said they started accepting the Magic Bands two weeks ago. I do not think they provide Magic Bands with a Vero Beach stay, but if you are heading over from Orlando or have some old ones that are still active in your My Disney Experience account, bring them! It is so much easier to wear the durable, waterproof bracelet in the pool and ocean, than to worry about dropping the old style plastic room key.


----------



## han22735

Amanda Moore said:


> I just got back from Vero Beach yesterday. The updated Vero Beach Inn rooms are wonderful! We were able to use our Magic Bands as room keys and at all of the resort shops and restaurants. They said they started accepting the Magic Bands two weeks ago. I do not think they provide Magic Bands with a Vero Beach stay, but if you are heading over from Orlando or have some old ones that are still active in your My Disney Experience account, bring them! It is so much easier to wear the durable, waterproof bracelet in the pool and ocean, than to worry about dropping the old style plastic room key.



Thanks for this info.  We are heading to Vero for the first time in August and have read some say yes and other no regrading bands.  It will certainly be much easy in the pool/beach than worrying about a room card.   We are very excited for our first stay.


----------



## southerngirl528

RobynPrincess said:


> Anyone know if they are planning to run the pirates noghts on a Monday again this year? I couldn’t find the 2018 thread to ask x



We were just at Vero, checking in on Memorial Day Monday. As I recall they WERE having Pirate Dinner that evening.


----------



## Amanda Moore

southerngirl528 said:


> We were just at Vero, checking in on Memorial Day Monday. As I recall they WERE having Pirate Dinner that evening.


Yes, when I was there 6/11-6/16 they had two Pirate Dinner times on Monday night and a Character Breakfast on Saturdays from 7AM to 11AM I think. Both were with Goofy and Donald only.


----------



## CarolynK

We are in Vero now, heading to WDW Wednesday, so we have magic bands. 2 bands (out of 4) work on the door.


----------



## southerngirl528

Amanda Moore said:


> I just got back from Vero Beach yesterday. The updated Vero Beach Inn rooms are wonderful!



The newly redone Inn rooms are lovely, yes? So are the freshly redone Beach Cottages!! I could definitely move into one of THOSE!


----------



## renzmari

RobynPrincess said:


> Anyone know if they are planning to run the pirates noghts on a Monday again this year? I couldn’t find the 2018 thread to ask x


We were just there last week and there was a pirate night on Monday


----------



## eagle29

Heading there Sept 10-14 for the 1st time...(3 couples) in a beach cottage!  Would love to hear from anyone that has recently stayed in one of the cottages!


----------



## breick

Can anyone give me some information about accessible rooms?


----------



## Carlymouse

Hi everyone! My husband and I are definitely interested in trying Vero Beach in the future, and we probably would go more than once, as we already know we love Disney and beach vacations, and we've researched Vero Beach a lot. We are also considering buying into DVC, and considering 2 separate resale contracts (probably SSR and potentially one in Vero Beach). Based on that background, I'm wondering what the advantages are to having an 11 month booking window for Vero. What types of rooms (if any) are difficult to book at 7 months out? I saw the paragraph below on the opening page to this thread, but I was wondering if anyone could provide any more detail about room types (are they all easy to book 7 months out, in which case it might make more sense to just use other resort points at Vero at 7 months).

Paragraph I read:
*Availability*
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you
want. Although I havent been to VB over the Christmas/New Years
holidays, I assume getting a room might be tough&call right at the 7 month
timeframe. If VB is your home resort, you should not have trouble calling at
11 months. 

Per the above, has anyone had trouble with certain types of rooms or dates at 7 months out?


----------



## Ensusieasm

I have to settle for a standard view Inn room because there are no Ocean view  inn rooms available. Can anyone give me advice on making a request that may give me a pretty good partial ocean view?


----------



## Tink10

I didn't see a 2018 Vero Adoration thread....It's our first stay at Vero and I have to say I'm absolutely in love! Beautiful rooms, amazing people & I had to share the pic we got of Mickey in the clouds while we were on the beach the other night


----------



## floridafam

Something to be aware of 
http://veronews.com/2018/10/15/red-tide-like-conditions-spotted-irc-no-confirmation-yet/


----------



## jenhelgren

floridafam said:


> Something to be aware of
> http://veronews.com/2018/10/15/red-tide-like-conditions-spotted-irc-no-confirmation-yet/



We check-in 10/30/2018! How does Disney handle red tide? Do they close off the beach area altogether? How common is red tide in the Vero area and how long does it usually last in the fall? I am holding out hope that we have 2 weeks from tomorrow but we are going for the beach time so I may have to consider cancelling.....


----------



## floridafam

jenhelgren said:


> We check-in 10/30/2018! How does Disney handle red tide? Do they close off the beach area altogether? How common is red tide in the Vero area and how long does it usually last in the fall? I am holding out hope that we have 2 weeks from tomorrow but we are going for the beach time so I may have to consider cancelling.....


I think the Florida Wildlife Commission has a red tide tracker but I can’t find the link.

This new info just came up today and has not been confirmed. Definitely worth keeping an eye on-especially if you are traveling with someone who has respiratory issues.


----------



## southerngirl528

Tink10 said:


> I didn't see a 2018 Vero Adoration thread....It's our first stay at Vero and I have to say I'm absolutely in love! Beautiful rooms, amazing people & I had to share the pic we got of Mickey in the clouds while we were on the beach the other night



I know! Isn't Vero awesome! I have 2 contracts there but had not been there for a number of years until this last Memorial Day week. Fell in love all over again.   Fabulous photo, btw! 



jenhelgren said:


> We check-in 10/30/2018! How does Disney handle red tide? Do they close off the beach area altogether? How common is red tide in the Vero area and how long does it usually last in the fall? I am holding out hope that we have 2 weeks from tomorrow but we are going for the beach time so I may have to consider cancelling.....



Here's a link to check on the weekly updates by FL Fish and Game:

http://myfwc.com/research/redtide/statewide/

Red tides are generally more prevalent on the gulf side of FL as opposed to the Atlantic side. As floridafam's link states, red tide has NOT officially been confirmer in Indian River County as yet though there are signs it may have moved up that way.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Does anyone have any idea how long a red tide situation would last?

We have reservations in early March and I am wondering if I should book a back-up room at WDW just in case.


----------



## floridafam

It has now been confirmed in IRC and all beach access points are closed. I’m hoping that it doesn’t last long.


----------



## jenhelgren

Does anyone know if they test daily so we can see if the levels are going up and growing or beginning to die off?


----------



## southerngirl528

jenhelgren said:


> Does anyone know if they test daily so we can see if the levels are going up and growing or beginning to die off?



I don't know if they always test every single day at every single locale, but they do test very often. Check the FL Fish & Wildlife Commission's website below for updates. They do a daily update at 5pm on the map with any new results. Click on the "Daily Sample Map" at this link:

http://myfwc.com/redtidestatus 

It will hopefully clear out soon!!!


----------



## floridafam

I’ve read reports that the red tide is starting to go away in Vero.


----------



## jenhelgren

floridafam said:


> I’ve read reports that the red tide is starting to go away in Vero.



This got me jumping up and down excited!! I have been working on a Plan B all day, have they announced any sort of a time frame or when beaches may open?


----------



## floridafam

I’ve only seen a few comments from residents. Nothing official yet.


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

We received a text alert today with our daily Red Tide report and no date for beach opening. It did say that Indian River County, the town of Orchid, Indian River Shores and Vero Beach are working together to procure a contractor to remove all Red Tide related marine debris from the beaches. They anticipate clean up to begin this weekend.

Hopefully a positive sign.


----------



## jenhelgren

wdwcoltsfan said:


> We received a text alert today with our daily Red Tide report and no date for beach opening. It did say that Indian River County, the town of Orchid, Indian River Shores and Vero Beach are working together to procure a contractor to remove all Red Tide related marine debris from the beaches. They anticipate clean up to begin this weekend.
> 
> Hopefully a positive sign.





floridafam said:


> I’ve only seen a few comments from residents. Nothing official yet.



Are residents reporting respiratory issues are not as severe?

Red tide is completely foreign to me-does a plan to come in and clean up the beaches only happen after the threat of red tide has left the area? Do the text alerts mention the levels?


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

jenhelgren said:


> Are residents reporting respiratory issues are not as severe?
> 
> Red tide is completely foreign to me-does a plan to come in and clean up the beaches only happen after the threat of red tide has left the area? Do the text alerts mention the levels?



I read a couple of articles today that said the number of fish washing ashore was less today than it was a couple of days ago. That was in the central beach area. I didn't see any specifics for Wabasso Beach(where Disney is).

I'm hoping the decision to start a county wide beach clean up means they think the worst has passed.


----------



## southerngirl528

floridafam said:


> I’ve only seen a few comments from residents. Nothing official yet.





jenhelgren said:


> Are residents reporting respiratory issues are not as severe?
> 
> Red tide is completely foreign to me-does a plan to come in and clean up the beaches only happen after the threat of red tide has left the area? Do the text alerts mention the levels?





ironz said:


> Just gonna say-- the correct response to the emergency alarm (until such time that you may find out that it is a false alarm, as in this case) is to proceed calmly to your stateroom to get your lifejackets (and meds and ID), and to report to your assigned muster station.
> NOT to keep your phone running, state "I don't know what that means" when the alarm goes off, and wander around the ship not making any movement towards your stateroom.



Here is the most recent map from FL Fish & Wildlife Conservation. Click on the "NEW Daily Sample Map":

http://myfwc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=87162eec3eb846218cec711d16462a72

According to the map, Wabasso Beach is at high level. That testing update would have been in the last few days. Look at the red dot in Indian River County on the map to see. 

Here's an excerpt form the page link I posted above if you want to call for updates:

*Latest Red Tide Status Report Available by Phone*
Call 866-300-9399 at any time from anywhere in Florida to hear a recording about red tide conditions throughout the state. Callers outside of Florida can dial 727-552-2448. Standard calling charges apply.

Reports are updated on Friday afternoon except during holidays, in which case the report will be released on the closest day. Additional information, if available, is provided on Wednesday afternoon. To receive an e-mail when the current status has been updated, visit our subscription area.


----------



## jenhelgren

Any updates? I saw the levels for near Disney are at red but the sample was taken 10/15. I saw reports that it made it Cocoa Beach so it appears to be moving north and heard that guests are not coughing as much at Disney so I am hoping the red tide scare has passed and we still have over a week before check-in..yay!!!


----------



## southerngirl528

jenhelgren said:


> Any updates? I saw the levels for near Disney are at red but the sample was taken 10/15. I saw reports that it made it Cocoa Beach so it appears to be moving north and heard that guests are not coughing as much at Disney so I am hoping the red tide scare has passed and we still have over a week before check-in..yay!!!



I just checked the FL Fish & Wildlife Conservation website and I do not see an update that is for certain in the last 3 or 4 days. It still shows high levels in Indian River County per those maps. I would also keep an eye on the local TV stations and newspapers websites for any updates.


----------



## southerngirl528

jenhelgren said:


> Any updates?



Just did some searching online on several different sources and I cannot find a test for red tide that is less than 3- 5 days old. Hopefully we should see updates in the next day or 2.


----------



## jenhelgren

southerngirl528 said:


> Just did some searching online on several different sources and I cannot find a test for red tide that is less than 3- 5 days old. Hopefully we should see updates in the next day or 2.



I couldn't find anything recent either. The Facebook posts seem positive so I was hoping to see some actual test results. Has a date been set for the beach clean up yet?


----------



## southerngirl528

jenhelgren said:


> I couldn't find anything recent either. The Facebook posts seem positive so I was hoping to see some actual test results. Has a date been set for the beach clean up yet?



Since there seems to be no test results in the last few days, it is almost for certain we should see an updated result no later than Monday night or Tues. morning I would think. And I did not see a clean up date yet, but I was not specifically searching for that. What are your dates for Vero?


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

So, here's the latest info I have. We have a house a mile south of the Disney resort and I texted my neighbor and, Yay!, she is at her house right now. She said she is able to be on the beach without any coughing or watery, itchy eyes, etc. She did have trouble with this on Tuesday and Wednesday. She said it was really bad. She was shopping on Ocean Drive today with no issues. I say this because the Ocean Drive area had a pretty big fish kill and she didn't have trouble with the odor from the Red Tide.

Our beach area fared much better than Central Beach. Only a handful of dead fish. I am surprised because we are considered the Wabasso Beach area and it was listed as one of the worst concentrations. 

An article I read today said that beach cleanup happened today--8500 lbs of dead fish picked up. There are 17 1/2 miles of beach to clean and the company anticipates it will take 4-5 days to complete. They will start back up on Monday.

I know this isn't directly in front of Disney, but we are in the area. I am glad to hear this because we head down next week. Hoping the fish kill is over as it is incredibly sad to see.


----------



## southerngirl528

wdwcoltsfan said:


> So, here's the latest info I have. We have a house a mile south of the Disney resort and I texted my neighbor and, Yay!, she is at her house right now. She said she is able to be on the beach without any coughing or watery, itchy eyes, etc. She did have trouble with this on Tuesday and Wednesday. She said it was really bad. She was shopping on Ocean Drive today with no issues. I say this because the Ocean Drive area had a pretty big fish kill and she didn't have trouble with the odor from the Red Tide.
> 
> Our beach area fared much better than Central Beach. Only a handful of dead fish. I am surprised because we are considered the Wabasso Beach area and it was listed as one of the worst concentrations.
> 
> An article I read today said that beach cleanup happened today--8500 lbs of dead fish picked up. There are 17 1/2 miles of beach to clean and the company anticipates it will take 4-5 days to complete. They will start back up on Monday.
> 
> I know this isn't directly in front of Disney, but we are in the area. I am glad to hear this because we head down next week. Hoping the fish kill is over as it is incredibly sad to see.



Thanks much for that update from the area, wdwcoltsfan!


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

You're Welcome! I know how frustrating it can be to look for info and not be able to find any--especially firsthand info.


----------



## jerseygal

So sad to hear that it made its way up to Vero, first the west coast, heard Miami had it, Ft Lauderdale, and now Vero. So sad, so many businesses, residents, and tourists affected. Hoping that it clears quickly!!!


----------



## jenhelgren

Yes-thanks for all the updates and searching. I feel like I should be packing but am scouring the internet for red tide updates!! I did read that same article about the beach clean up lasting 4-5 days and beginning again on Monday. I also saw somewhere that the county was expected to open beaches on Friday but I don't know how credible that info is.

We are supposed to check into Vero on 10/30 but are leaving this week to visit family and spend a few days at DHHI first. I have a back up plan of staying at HHI but need to cancel that reservation before penalties by the time we arrive on Thursday. Packing is also proving challenging not knowing exactly where we will end up and HHI is supposed to be pretty chilly so we will be loaded down I'm sure--we are driving so at least that is in our favor right now.

I was also wondering if there is any health risks from being on the beaches after they re open. Is there any other bacteria risks or issues from the sand after being plowed by bull dozers and covered in debris? My DD plays in the sand at Vero from dawn to dusk so I know it will be difficult to stay at the pool all day and don't want to be in that situation if it is avoidable!


----------



## jenhelgren

Guests at Vero were reporting that the situation was much better yesterday and I was thinking it was all going to pass before our trip. I just saw an update that Round Island has tested positive and they have issued another 2-10 day warning.


----------



## Lparr7

jenhelgren said:


> Guests at Vero were reporting that the situation was much better yesterday and I was thinking it was all going to pass before our trip. I just saw an update that Round Island has tested positive and they have issued another 2-10 day warning.


Hi,
My parents live on the beach less than a minute from the Disney Vero beach resort and as of today my Dad said he still coughs when he goes outside. The beaches are closed. They did remove a lot of dead fish this weekend but the red tide is lingering.

Living in Orlando myself, and having been hearing of the long term red tide problem on the west coast that is now on the east coast, I am not optimistic that it will quickly resolve. But I guess no one really knows.

I think it is much more likely to be a problem around October 30 than it is to be completely clear, uncontaminated ocean around that time.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I’d hate for your time and money to be wasted. I do hope you have an enjoyable vacation!

(I posted something similar on an older forum but wasn’t sure you’d find it)


----------



## hereforthechurros

Looks like we just missed the red tide, what a relief but hoping it clears quickly for everyone else that lives nearby or is heading down soon!

We absolutely enjoyed our time at Vero Beach but did not enjoy the noseeum bites. After three days of misery I had to go to urgent care for prednisone. Still itchy here and there but they’re finally going away 10 days later. We used bug spray but clearly not enough. It was so bad I don’t know if I can ever go back. Didn’t realize they were in the sand, my backside and legs were bitten 70 times. Never went out at dusk or dawn either just in the middle of the day. 

Food was okay, service was spotty at times, room issue was a problem at first but we still left Vero feeling relaxed and happy  Hope we can figure out something for the bugs and enjoy another trip at another time.


----------



## underdesea

We're heading to the resort the day after Thanksgiving and have no plans to cancel. We love the resort and the area. I will be sad if I can't walk the beach and take in the ocean I love, but we have so many places in Sebastian and Vero that we can't wait to visit again: restaurants, shops, microbreweries, tiki bars. We'll be there to support what we hope is our future home and its residents and businesses. Still can't wait.


----------



## jenhelgren

Lparr7 said:


> Hi,
> My parents live on the beach less than a minute from the Disney Vero beach resort and as of today my Dad said he still coughs when he goes outside. The beaches are closed. They did remove a lot of dead fish this weekend but the red tide is lingering.
> 
> Living in Orlando myself, and having been hearing of the long term red tide problem on the west coast that is now on the east coast, I am not optimistic that it will quickly resolve. But I guess no one really knows.
> 
> I think it is much more likely to be a problem around October 30 than it is to be completely clear, uncontaminated ocean around that time.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I’d hate for your time and money to be wasted. I do hope you have an enjoyable vacation!
> 
> (I posted something similar on an older forum but wasn’t sure you’d find it)



Thank you for the local update! We meet friends for Halloween and it is so hard to give up and make other plans but I am so tired of the roller coaster up and down and trying to pack when I don't even know where we are going!!


----------



## jenhelgren

Any new news today? We are on the way to HHI right now and our Vero check in is currently still set for Tuesday. There is nothing with points at WDW for Tuesday-Friday! I heard that the west winds from the latest hurricane may push the red tide back out to sea but couldn't find any updates on beaches reopening or levels declining near Vero.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lparr7 said:


> Hi,
> My parents live on the beach less than a minute from the Disney Vero beach resort and as of today my Dad said he still coughs when he goes outside. The beaches are closed. They did remove a lot of dead fish this weekend but the red tide is lingering.
> 
> Living in Orlando myself, and having been hearing of the long term red tide problem on the west coast that is now on the east coast, I am not optimistic that it will quickly resolve. But I guess no one really knows.
> 
> I think it is much more likely to be a problem around October 30 than it is to be completely clear, uncontaminated ocean around that time.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I’d hate for your time and money to be wasted. I do hope you have an enjoyable vacation!
> 
> (I posted something similar on an older forum but wasn’t sure you’d find it)


Sad.


----------



## underdesea

jenhelgren said:


> Any new news today? We are on the way to HHI right now and our Vero check in is currently still set for Tuesday. There is nothing with points at WDW for Tuesday-Friday! I heard that the west winds from the latest hurricane may push the red tide back out to sea but couldn't find any updates on beaches reopening or levels declining near Vero.


I hope you have a great trip! If you decide not to go to VBR, would you be able to extend your stay at HHI? I haven't gotten any alerts so far today with new updates.


----------



## jenhelgren

underdesea said:


> I hope you have a great trip! If you decide not to go to VBR, would you be able to extend your stay at HHI? I haven't gotten any alerts so far today with new updates.



Staying at HHI is an option for us but the weather is calling for 60's all week so my DD wouldn't get any pool time which is why we were originally splitting the trip, we wanted to check out HHI and already know we love Vero


----------



## underdesea

Just got a video link from Sebastian Daily. There have been dead fish washing up on the shores of the Indian River Lagoon, but the locals don't believe they are from the Lagoon itself, but from the previous fish kill off the Atlantic Shore. It has been business as usual with Lagoon activities -- boating, fishing, etc. Tourists are enjoying those types of outdoor activities and have not mentioned having any respiratory issues.

I realize this will not be of help to those who plan to spend all of their time at VBR, but if anyone enjoys the Lagoon and Sebastian like we do, it is a welcome bit of news.


----------



## underdesea

A new update from TC Palm is out as well.
TCPalm: Hurricane Willa could help get rid of red tide

https://www.tcpalm.com/story/news/l...hurricane-willa-help-algae-crisis/1744035002/


----------



## underdesea

jenhelgren said:


> Staying at HHI is an option for us but the weather is calling for 60's all week so my DD wouldn't get any pool time which is why we were originally
> splitting the trip, we wanted to check out HHI and already know we love Vero



We've never been to HHI either. I'll be interested to know what you think.


----------



## Lparr7

jenhelgren said:


> Any new news today? We are on the way to HHI right now and our Vero check in is currently still set for Tuesday. There is nothing with points at WDW for Tuesday-Friday! I heard that the west winds from the latest hurricane may push the red tide back out to sea but couldn't find any updates on beaches reopening or levels declining near Vero.



Hi! 
My parents are actually out of state now so I do not have a reliable update of the current situation. I did just see that a guest at the Disney resort was sitting by the pool with no symptoms. I hope the other hurricane winds can blow everything away for you and everyone planning vacations there!


----------



## jenhelgren

I heard that the air today seems much better but saw that the tests are still just as high. We have until Tuesday so I plan to call the resort Sunday and hope they have good news for us!


----------



## southerngirl528

wdwcoltsfan said:


> Sitting by the Disney pool right now and no symptoms! I did have coughing, etc at Central Beach 3 days ago.
> 
> The Disney beach has been cleaned. Just walked out to Disney beach and NO symptoms! Hopefully the tide is turning!





jenhelgren said:


> I heard that the air today seems much better but saw that the tests are still just as high. We have until Tuesday so I plan to call the resort Sunday and hope they have good news for us!



The quote above yours, Jenhelgren, is the one Lparr7 was referring to. It was made today around noonish on the Vero Beach Red Tide thread.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I've been trying to find cash rates for VB for two nights in June since we're low on DVC points, but haven't been able to find any dates with availability.  I might end up renting DVC points, but was trying to check rack rates to see if the price would be comparable for more flexibility with the reservation, but so far I haven't been able to find any dates with availability on any room types in June.  Any ideas why or when they would be available?  Or should I just go with DVC rental?


----------



## southerngirl528

Here's an update from a local news source about red tide conditions in the Vero Beach area:

https://www.sebastiandaily.com/news...n-inlet-vero-beach-indian-river-lagoon-13380/


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

magickingdomprincess said:


> I've been trying to find cash rates for VB for two nights in June since we're low on DVC points, but haven't been able to find any dates with availability.  I might end up renting DVC points, but was trying to check rack rates to see if the price would be comparable for more flexibility with the reservation, but so far I haven't been able to find any dates with availability on any room types in June.  Any ideas why or when they would be available?  Or should I just go with DVC rental?



I'm not a DVC member, but we have a wedding on the gulf side in February so we decided to make more of a trip out of it and are staying three nights at Vero.  When I tried to book, anything, thru the Disney site, I couldn't find a single room available.  I think we are right at the start of peak time.  I went thru a rental store and was able to get a 1 Bedroom Villa for the dates I wanted.  I don't know enough on how DVC availability works, but in my case, availability seemed present for points, but not cash.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> I'm not a DVC member, but we have a wedding on the gulf side in February so we decided to make more of a trip out of it and are staying three nights at Vero.  When I tried to book, anything, thru the Disney site, I couldn't find a single room available.  I think we are right at the start of peak time.  I went thru a rental store and was able to get a 1 Bedroom Villa for the dates I wanted.  I don't know enough on how DVC availability works, but in my case, availability seemed present for points, but not cash.



Thanks, that's probably what I'll end up doing too, it just seems so weird to me that nothing is available.


----------



## ktate82

Do you need to make ADR for the on site restaurant or is there walk up availability?  If you do need to make ADRs, how do you make them?  We will be there two nights before a cruise in just a few weeks.  DH will be working the full day we are there.  Is there internet on the beach?


----------



## gojoe

ktate82 said:


> Do you need to make ADR for the on site restaurant or is there walk up availability?  If you do need to make ADRs, how do you make them?  We will be there two nights before a cruise in just a few weeks.  DH will be working the full day we are there.  Is there internet on the beach?


I used OPENTABLE to make my reservations. No deposit either. We had a good meal and good service.


----------



## Kathy K

Just a note about no-see-ums, if you are the one that bugs love, they are out and I got bit ..a lot without bug spray. Not the best move on my part and boy do they itch. Lesson learned...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hello folks... This is DisDayDreamer (Rob).  I have been away from the DisBords for many years.  I don't know what caused me to come back tonight, but I did, and I see that the thread basically stopped with 2017. I don't see any posts by my successor host RSHEALAND.  I don't know what happened, but the thread is over a year old.  I belatedly wish him well or bon voyage my VB friend.  I'm having difficulty just navigating the new boards.  I will get my footing back on the boards and try to talk to the mods to get the thread turned back over to me so I can renew/reset it going forward.  This thread dates back to 2007 so I hope to keep going forward.  We will be back at VB this May when I hope to update as much as I can.  Look soon for the VERO BEACH 2019 Information and Adoration Thread.  I'm getting started... NOW...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Welcome back Rob!!!! Terrible “Red Tide” at VB this year


----------



## CarolynK

BWV Dreamin said:


> Welcome back Rob!!!! Terrible “Red Tide” at VB this year



We are seriously thinking about going next August (we'll be in WDW for a week but really want to go to VB for 3-4 of those days) but aren't sure due to red tide....


----------



## bobbiwoz

Heading back for a few days in February!


----------



## jerseygal

CarolynK said:


> We are seriously thinking about going next August (we'll be in WDW for a week but really want to go to VB for 3-4 of those days) but aren't sure due to red tide....


From what I read, the Red Tide is extremely rare on the east coast. I would be much more concerned planning a west coast of Florida trip than I would on the east coast. On our recent October F&W trip, we booked our flight into Tampa in March  thinking we would go to Clearwater Beach first then head to Orlando. We found out about Red Tide and scrapped the Clearwater Beach and just drove directly to Orlando. Was very sad to hear about the Red Tide which was ongoing from about Nov of 2017 through end of Nov 2018. Happy to hear that the Red Tide is gone on the west coast. The beaches on the west coast like Siesta Key, St.Pete Beach, Clearwater Beach are so pretty. So happy for residents, businesses, and tourists that the Red Tide is finally gone. Enjoy Vero if you go, its a great resort!


----------



## jerseygal

bobbiwoz said:


> Heading back for a few days in February!


Sounds great, getting away from the cold in the northeast!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> Sounds great, getting away from the cold in the northeast!


Yes!


----------



## moreisgood

bobbiwoz said:


> Heading back for a few days in February!


How is the weather generally in February?  Beach?  Pool?


----------



## CarolynK

jerseygal said:


> From what I read, the Red Tide is extremely rare on the east coast. I would be much more concerned planning a west coast of Florida trip than I would on the east coast. On our recent October F&W trip, we booked our flight into Tampa in March  thinking we would go to Clearwater Beach first then head to Orlando. We found out about Red Tide and scrapped the Clearwater Beach and just drove directly to Orlando. Was very sad to hear about the Red Tide which was ongoing from about Nov of 2017 through end of Nov 2018. Happy to hear that the Red Tide is gone on the west coast. The beaches on the west coast like Siesta Key, St.Pete Beach, Clearwater Beach are so pretty. So happy for residents, businesses, and tourists that the Red Tide is finally gone. Enjoy Vero if you go, its a great resort!



Thanks! We visited twice last summer, in June for several days with water that was perfectly clear; and one day in August (day trip from WDW) when it was VERY seaweed-y.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> Welcome back Rob!!!! Terrible “Red Tide” at VB this year


Hi, Hope,  It's been a very long time.  Not sure how many people are still here.  Need to review this thread to see.  After messaging with Webmaster Doc I remember the tedious task of getting the code and permanent content to RSHEALAND.  I will have to go back to my last thread and copy it from there (hopefully it works) as a.  I am determined to get a 2019 thread up and running.  Just will take a little time.


----------



## Mickeydad

Is TIW accepted at VB?


----------



## moreisgood

Mickeydad said:


> Is TIW accepted at VB?


Per the TIW website, the discount is available at the Green Cabin Room, and both the Wind and Waves Grill and Bar.


----------



## Mickeydad

I just saw that. Should have went to the website first. But thanks for answering!!


----------



## princessebird

FYI: The Pirate dinner is not offered every Monday night, regardless of what the website says. After a lot of rigamarole in an attempt to make a reservation for Memorial Day, I was told that it is only select Mondays until June 3. (One would think that Memorial Day would be one of the "select" Mondays.) Then it is theoretically offered every Monday until Labor Day.


----------



## jenhelgren

Does Vero usually have a Mother's Day brunch or anything else special for Mother's Day?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Arrived at VB today, and studio room was ready, it was between 1 and 2.  

What a view of ocean from a studio!!  We are building 15, 3rd floor!  I a. Sitting on our balcony, listening to the waves break.

 



Small view of waves, but they sound wonderful!


----------



## CarolynK

bobbiwoz said:


> Arrived at VB today, and studio room was ready, it was between 1 and 2.
> 
> What a view of ocean from a studio!!  We are building 15, 3rd floor!  I a. Sitting on our balcony, listening to the waves break.
> 
> View attachment 380942
> 
> 
> 
> Small view of waves, but they sound wonderful!
> View attachment 380943


Beautiful! How's the weather?


----------



## bobbiwoz

CarolynK said:


> Beautiful! How's the weather?


I think the temperature did hit 80, or came close.


----------



## sleepydog25

We just will miss you as we're headed down later this month. Hope it is that nice when we're there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

sleepydog25 said:


> We just will miss you as we're headed down later this month. Hope it is that nice when we're there!


I hope it will be as nice or even better!

This morning we are at Als Family farm for a tour of working citrus farm.  Something I have wanted to do for years, ever since I picked up a flyer in a Ft Pierce restaurant but we have not been to Vero at a time they were being held since I have gotten my knees replaced until now.  They caution about uneven terrain, I have my cane and I am ready to see!

What a nostalgic, interesting place.  Tour begins at 10:30, I think the cost is $6.50 and they offer senior, military discounts.

The orange groves nearer Vero are no longer producing from what we can tell.  The Hale store on route 1 is boarded up. Truly the end of an era!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Al’s Family Farm has delicious oranges and OJ.  The hour long trip to get there was definitely worth it for us.  We are happy we went on the tour.


----------



## jenhelgren

When does the turtle action usually begin? We are considering a few nights mid May pre/post cruise and wondering if there would any turtle tours yet?


----------



## bobbiwoz

According to this web site, turtle egg laying begins in March.

https://visitindianrivercounty.com/turtle-time-indian-river-county/

We used to come in March, my spring break time, and Vero Beach did have morning walks to look at turtle crawls and nests.


----------



## CarolynK

bobbiwoz said:


> I hope it will be as nice or even better!
> 
> This morning we are at Als Family farm for a tour of working citrus farm.  Something I have wanted to do for years, ever since I picked up a flyer in a Ft Pierce restaurant but we have not been to Vero at a time they were being held since I have gotten my knees replaced until now.  They caution about uneven terrain, I have my cane and I am ready to see!
> 
> What a nostalgic, interesting place.  Tour begins at 10:30, I think the cost is $6.50 and they offer senior, military discounts.
> 
> The orange groves nearer Vero are no longer producing from what we can tell.  The Hale store on route 1 is boarded up. Truly the end of an era!


I was under the impression that Hales is boarded up certain times of the year, but they're closed for good? We always go in summer, when they're not open...


----------



## bobbiwoz

CarolynK said:


> I was under the impression that Hales is boarded up certain times of the year, but they're closed for good? We always go in summer, when they're not open...


I think it very definitely is closed for good.  We loved their freshnOJ, but Al’s is just as good.  We bought Indian River OJ AT Publix, but it’s not nearly as good as either of those!


----------



## bobbiwoz

In the Vero Magazine there is reference to a closer citrus farm, that in the winter has a field for Pick Your Own Strawberries!!

https://www.countrysidecitrus.com/

We have other plans for tomorrow, but we hope to drive by this place.  If we don’t get a chance, I am making note for next year’s January/February  stay!


----------



## jenhelgren

Is there still a Sunday brunch at Wind and Waves? Does anyone have a photo of the menu? Does anyone know if there was special brunch for Mother's Day last year?


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> I think it very definitely is closed for good.  We loved their freshnOJ, but Al’s is just as good.  We bought Indian River OJ AT Publix, but it’s not nearly as good as either of those!


Hales moved their retail store to their pack house which is south on route 1 towards downtown Vero


----------



## jerseygal

bobbiwoz said:


> Arrived at VB today, and studio room was ready, it was between 1 and 2.
> 
> What a view of ocean from a studio!!  We are building 15, 3rd floor!  I a. Sitting on our balcony, listening to the waves break.
> 
> View attachment 380942
> 
> Small view of waves, but they sound wonderful!
> View attachment 380943


BEAUTIFUL view! Weather seems perfect, enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> BEAUTIFUL view! Weather seems perfect, enjoy!


It was a very enjoyable stay.


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

Hale's did move south of town, but they have now closed that location. They only have their online business now.

Countyside Citrus is pretty easy to get to from the Disney resort. I am hoping to pick strawberries there next week They also have a small retail store on Ocean Drive. They have really good OJ and ice cream. You can get the ice cream in quart size to take home or a cone or slushie. I haven't gotten their oranges or grapefruit, but since their juice is so good, I"m assuming their citrus is too.

If you are at Publix, try Natalie's Orange Juice. They are located in Ft. Pierce and their juice if fresh squeezed. That is what I get if I'm not going by Countryside.


----------



## Marv_barr

We just finished our 1st stay at Vero after a week in the parks. What a great stay very relaxing highly recommended. The property was spotless and the cast member service was second to none. The added bonus of Dole whips on property tough to beat. If the maintenance fees weren't so high it would be very tempting to buy up some points.


----------



## moreisgood

Marv_barr said:


> We just finished our 1st stay at Vero after a week in the parks. What a great stay very relaxing highly recommended. The property was spotless and the cast member service was second to none. The added bonus of Dole whips on property tough to beat. If the maintenance fees weren't so high it would be very tempting to buy up some points.


The maintenance on the points is a little higher, but the points are much cheaper to purchase resale, so it more than balances the maintenance fees out, in my opinion.  I own at 3 WDW resorts, but I also have a small contract at Vero Beach, and it works in WDW too.


----------



## Marv_barr

We are thinking of buying into Vero for our 1st contract. We are looking at 180- 200 points. Any advice you could offer?


----------



## moreisgood

Marv_barr said:


> We are thinking of buying into Vero for our 1st contract. We are looking at 180- 200 points. Any advice you could offer?


Are you planning to go to Vero every year?  Then, a larger contract (over 150 points) might make sense. 
If you are not planning to go as often, or not long stays, maybe you should consider a small contract (less than 100 points).  In my opinion, Vero Beach does not resell as easily as the WDW resorts.  But, in general, smaller contracts always sell better than larger contracts.  So, a small contract at VB will resell more easily than a large contract at VB.  You might want to start with a small VB contract (if you don't goes as often), and then buy a larger WDW contract in a place where you care about the earlier booking advantage for your home resort. 
And try to always buy the same Use Month.  That makes it all so much easier.  There is a DVC resale search engine, and you can Google to find it.


----------



## Marv_barr

Awesome,thanks for the input. Much appreciated


----------



## moreisgood

Marv_barr said:


> Awesome,thanks for the input. Much appreciated



Good luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

Marv_barr said:


> We are thinking of buying into Vero for our 1st contract. We are looking at 180- 200 points. Any advice you could offer?


*Moreisgood* offers some good advice, especially buying the smaller contracts unless you plan to go frequently. While you can book at WDW at 7 months with your points, that's getting tougher to do. And, as mentioned, smaller contracts sell more easily; however, as a result, they're harder to find and will cost more per point, generally. Just one point of clarification so you don't get confused, when you talk to a broker (resale or direct), they'll use the term Use Year (UY) while actually referring to an actual month. For example, I have two VWL contracts and both have a UY of February. What that means is that each February I will get my allocation of points. Your borrowing and banking can be influenced by the UY, and as *moreisgood* also mentioned, if you have more than one contract, then having the same UY is convenient in terms of keeping track of points and when they come available. Do your research and good luck!


----------



## KayKayJS

So the last two times we stayed at Vero Beach for a weekend we booked through the website... I do know there is availability this year but I am finding NOTHING on the website. We want an OV inn room but would take a GV at this point.

Does anyone know what the deal is? I'd rather not rent points for VB since it's about the same price and it's difficult to coordinate the dates and availability. I am considering calling and seeing if they have any rooms for booking.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

KayKayJS said:


> So the last two times we stayed at Vero Beach for a weekend we booked through the website... I do know there is availability this year but I am finding NOTHING on the website. We want an OV inn room but would take a GV at this point.
> 
> Does anyone know what the deal is? I'd rather not rent points for VB since it's about the same price and it's difficult to coordinate the dates and availability. I am considering calling and seeing if they have any rooms for booking.



We just got back from Florida, as part of the trip we did Vero Beach for 3 nights.  I rented points.  I wanted to see by comparison if I could find out what regular rack rates were for the one bedroom villa that we got.  But try as I might on the Disney site, I couldn't find availability for pretty much any time period that I put in.  So I kind of go the impression that renting points didn't necessarily save me money, but it did get me in!  I think we rented at $17 per point.


----------



## sleepydog25

Just back from three nights at Vero followed by four nights at the World. Quick thoughts on VB: 1) quiet and perfect for a "just relaxing" vacation; 2) CMs were very friendly; 3) love the underground parking; 4) not a lot dining options, though Wind and Waves was solid; 5) not the spot for early risers who want to eat breakfast and grab coffee; 6) studio was h-u-g-e and had a great ocean view (as requested); 7) wi-fi absolutely abysmal.

We enjoyed our time there, though we used VB as a base for exploring this area and as far north as Cocoa Beach, so we can't say much about the activities in terms of families. We mostly encountered elderly couples who seemed to visit VB often. So, it was a nice, laid-back vibe.


----------



## jerseygal

wdwcoltsfan said:


> Hale's did move south of town, but they have now closed that location. They only have their online business now.
> 
> Countyside Citrus is pretty easy to get to from the Disney resort. I am hoping to pick strawberries there next week They also have a small retail store on Ocean Drive. They have really good OJ and ice cream. You can get the ice cream in quart size to take home or a cone or slushie. I haven't gotten their oranges or grapefruit, but since their juice is so good, I"m assuming their citrus is too.
> 
> If you are at Publix, try Natalie's Orange Juice. They are located in Ft. Pierce and their juice if fresh squeezed. That is what I get if I'm not going by Countryside.


 Thanks for the tip on Natalies OJ at Publix. Looking forward to a few nights pre WDW in August, love the relaxing vibe of the resort. Its been 2 years since we last were at Vero; refresh my memory, about how far to Publix? Do you know where the closest Publix is driving to the resort driving in from MCO? Thanks


----------



## CarolynK

jerseygal said:


> Thanks for the tip on Natalies OJ at Publix. Looking forward to a few nights pre WDW in August, love the relaxing vibe of the resort. Its been 2 years since we last were at Vero; refresh my memory, about how far to Publix? Do you know where the closest Publix is driving to the resort driving in from MCO? Thanks!



Can't help with Publix close to MCO, but once at Vero, we go to the Publix at Indian River, on Hwy 1. It's really close! Google says 4.3 miles or 9 minutes.
We'll also be visiting in August, Vero first then WDW.


----------



## jerseygal

CarolynK said:


> Can't help with Publix close to MCO, but once at Vero, we go to the Publix at Indian River, on Hwy 1. It's really close! Google says 4.3 miles or 9 minutes.
> We'll also be visiting in August, Vero first then WDW.


Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## Alice Sr.

Kathy K said:


> Just a note about no-see-ums, if you are the one that bugs love, they are out and I got bit ..a lot without bug spray. Not the best move on my part and boy do they itch. Lesson learned...



I was there the same time in November and had no issues. I assumed I missed the season, but I am not usually bothered by mosquitos so maybe they just avoided me.



Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> We just got back from Florida, as part of the trip we did Vero Beach for 3 nights.  I rented points.  I wanted to see by comparison if I could find out what regular rack rates were for the one bedroom villa that we got.  But try as I might on the Disney site, I couldn't find availability for pretty much any time period that I put in.  So I kind of go the impression that renting points didn't necessarily save me money, but it did get me in!  I think we rented at $17 per point.





sleepydog25 said:


> Just back from three nights at Vero followed by four nights at the World. Quick thoughts on VB: 1) quiet and perfect for a "just relaxing" vacation; 2) CMs were very friendly; 3) love the underground parking; 4) not a lot dining options, though Wind and Waves was solid; 5) not the spot for early risers who want to eat breakfast and grab coffee; 6) studio was h-u-g-e and had a great ocean view (as requested); 7) wi-fi absolutely abysmal.
> 
> We enjoyed our time there, though we used VB as a base for exploring this area and as far north as Cocoa Beach, so we can't say much about the activities in terms of families. We mostly encountered elderly couples who seemed to visit VB often. So, it was a nice, laid-back vibe.



Any recent issues, I will assume we need to take every precaution as we are taking an 18 month old, 3 and 6 year old who seem to have inherited their mothers mosquito magnet genetics.  If we keep them inside and the doors closed at dawn and dusk will we be ok or do we still need to coat them in bug repellent and long pants and sleeves?  I fear that the no-see-ums will get in the cottage and attack them while they are sleeping .  This has been a fear since the day I booked, but I put it out of my mind, the closer we get to the trip (4/7) the more parnoid I am getting.  When I was there in November the desk CM said the manager was working diligently to bring in some system that would control the situation but that it was very expensive. Has anyone else heard anything about that?  Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

Alice Sr. said:


> I was there the same time in November and had no issues. I assumed I missed the season, but I am not usually bothered by mosquitos so maybe they just avoided me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recent issues, I will assume we need to take every precaution as we are taking an 18 month old, 3 and 6 year old who seem to have inherited their mothers mosquito magnet genetics.  If we keep them inside and the doors closed at dawn and dusk will we be ok or do we still need to coat them in bug repellent and long pants and sleeves?  I fear that the no-see-ums will get in the cottage and attack them while they are sleeping .  This has been a fear since the day I booked, but I put it out of my mind, the closer we get to the trip (4/7) the more parnoid I am getting.  When I was there in November the desk CM said the manager was working diligently to bring in some system that would control the situation but that it was very expensive. Has anyone else heard anything about that?  Thanks!


When we were there a couple of weeks ago, they already had a sign out about the no see'ums; however, we had no issues whatsoever. They give out repellent, but we didn't need any. Perhaps those who are sensitive to such might have a different story, but for us, it was a non-issue.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

sleepydog25 said:


> When we were there a couple of weeks ago, they already had a sign out about the no see'ums; however, we had no issues whatsoever. They give out repellent, but we didn't need any. Perhaps those who are sensitive to such might have a different story, but for us, it was a non-issue.



That was our story as well, mid February.  The front desk had repellent wipes that you could grab, but we were on the beach multiple times and by the pool, never noticed them.


----------



## gpts@disney

We are heading back to Vero in the fall (after a 6-7 year hiatus) with 4 couples and want to book two 2 BR villas.  I understand that the 2BR "dedicated" is further from the ocean (with limited to no views) than the 2 BR lockoff (also limited views at best).  I remember seeing a diagram of one of the buildings showing the layout of a typical floor showing where the 2 BR dedicated and 2BR lockoffs are located on each floor.  However I cannot find that anywhere.  On the first page of each year's Info and Adoration thread it states:  "You will notice below that the dedicated units (in blue) are at the end of the "U" and further away from the ocean with very limited likelyhood of viewing the ocean," however there is no picture or diagram showing the dedicated units (in blue).  If someone has this diagram and can repost it, I would appreciate it!  Thanks!


----------



## jerseygal

We have a split stay, Vero and OKW in August. In the past, we have done the split reverse and have used the refillable mugs from the DDP at Vero, we showed them the receipt and they activated them. I like having the refillable mugs at Vero, come in handy at the beach and pool, usually very hot. Does anyone know if since it can be shown on our reservation that we have already paid for the DDP, that when we arrive at Vero we can be given our refillable mugs???? Thanks in advance!


----------



## moreisgood

jerseygal said:


> We have a split stay, Vero and OKW in August. In the past, we have done the split reverse and have used the refillable mugs from the DDP at Vero, we showed them the receipt and they activated them. I like having the refillable mugs at Vero, come in handy at the beach and pool, usually very hot. Does anyone know if since it can be shown on our reservation that we have already paid for the DDP, that when we arrive at Vero we can be given our refillable mugs???? Thanks in advance!


I don't know, but I'd certainly ask.  A couple of years ago, we showed up with our WDW mugs and asked if they would work at Vero.  The reply was that they should and if they didn't, they'd do whatever was necessary so we'd have mugs to use.  And it might depend who you ask.  We also had a Tables in Wonderland card dissolve when we got caught in a rainstorm, and the Food & Beverage manager called to have them issue us a new card when we got back to WDW, plus she made sure she gave us the TIW discount on all our meals at VB.  Very helpful indeed!


----------



## jerseygal

moreisgood said:


> I don't know, but I'd certainly ask.  A couple of years ago, we showed up with our WDW mugs and asked if they would work at Vero.  The reply was that they should and if they didn't, they'd do whatever was necessary so we'd have mugs to use.  And it might depend who you ask.  We also had a Tables in Wonderland card dissolve when we got caught in a rainstorm, and the Food & Beverage manager called to have them issue us a new card when we got back to WDW, plus she made sure she gave us the TIW discount on all our meals at VB.  Very helpful indeed!


Thanks, always found the staff helpful,  "never hurts to ask".


----------



## jenhelgren

jerseygal said:


> We have a split stay, Vero and OKW in August. In the past, we have done the split reverse and have used the refillable mugs from the DDP at Vero, we showed them the receipt and they activated them. I like having the refillable mugs at Vero, come in handy at the beach and pool, usually very hot. Does anyone know if since it can be shown on our reservation that we have already paid for the DDP, that when we arrive at Vero we can be given our refillable mugs???? Thanks in advance!



I agree--you could ask since the CM's at Vero are so amazing. I'm pretty sure the actual rules with mugs are they are not activated until you check into your reservation with a DDP or purchase them and then they are active for 14 days at any resorts. We have used the same mugs at HHI and Vero with no trouble. We have also done a split stay at Disney and only had the DDP added to the 2nd half of the trip and were not able to redeem our mugs until checking into the 2nd reservation. Since they are "included" with the DDP I don't think there is way to have OKW credit them if you purchase at Vero either 

We also love having mugs at Vero and not having to haul drinks with us!

Also, completely unrelated to this post--but are there stairs available at the Inn if you are staying on 3rd/4th floor? We have always stayed in the Buildings in the past and my DD is not a fan of elevators..lol


----------



## jerseygal

jenhelgren said:


> I agree--you could ask since the CM's at Vero are so amazing. I'm pretty sure the actual rules with mugs are they are not activated until you check into your reservation with a DDP or purchase them and then they are active for 14 days at any resorts. We have used the same mugs at HHI and Vero with no trouble. We have also done a split stay at Disney and only had the DDP added to the 2nd half of the trip and were not able to redeem our mugs until checking into the 2nd reservation. Since they are "included" with the DDP I don't think there is way to have OKW credit them if you purchase at Vero either
> 
> We also love having mugs at Vero and not having to haul drinks with us!
> 
> Also, completely unrelated to this post--but are there stairs available at the Inn if you are staying on 3rd/4th floor? We have always stayed in the Buildings in the past and my DD is not a fan of elevators..lol


We will be in a studio. Funny, your DD and I "think alike"...if I can take the stairs, I will. Unfortunately, when our DS was an infant, 2 months, I wanted to take a stroll around the mall, get some exercise and get out a bit with the stroller. In Macys, the elevator stopped, no one else was with us, just me and the baby. I panicked, got very scared, but was only stuck about 5 minutes, but unfortunately, that stayed with me. I take elevators if I have to, but I really don't love them. Thanks for input, I didn't think there would be a way, but if the reverse is possible, there should be a procedure that if they can see that I have purchased DDP for OKW, second portion of split, you would think that they could give the mug for us to use, as long as it was within 14 days. If I lost it, my tough luck, but it would be nice if there was a procedure for folks going to Vero first, then WDW...the reverse way is easy, as we have experienced before.


----------



## princessbride6205

We bought VB 10 years ago resale as our first DVC, but have never been!  I'm looking at doing a 3 or 4-day stay in June with my preteen DD as a girls trip. She thinks she's a teen and just wants a beach vacation, but I know she will not be content lounging and relaxing all day.  What types of things in the area would you guys suggest? We will have a rental car.


----------



## sleepydog25

jenhelgren said:


> Also, completely unrelated to this post--but are there stairs available at the Inn if you are staying on 3rd/4th floor? We have always stayed in the Buildings in the past and my DD is not a fan of elevators..lol


Yes, there are stairs. We stayed on the 4th floor three weeks ago, and we often took the stairs vice the elevator because they were often more convenient. We were in 2415, which put us exactly diagonal to the elevators across the open foyer. The stairs, on the other hand, were just out our door and to the left. 

If you're in the parking garage, the stairs are located in the second alcove that does not have the elevators. If you're in the lobby area, walk toward the Wind and the Waves but instead of taking a left to get to the restaurant, take a right down a small, short hallway. As those stairs undoubtedly butt up against some guest rooms, we made sure to not be too loud in the stairwells which, of course, are mostly cement and metal.


----------



## moreisgood

princessbride6205 said:


> We bought VB 10 years ago resale as our first DVC, but have never been!  I'm looking at doing a 3 or 4-day stay in June with my preteen DD as a girls trip. She thinks she's a teen and just wants a beach vacation, but I know she will not be content lounging and relaxing all day.  What types of things in the area would you guys suggest? We will have a rental car.


I'm interested to see the suggestions you get.  We have stayed at VB quite a few times, and each time we have ventured outside the resort for at least one dinner. And we haven't found anything great, although the pirate restaurant is certainly something to see, but I just remember eating a lot of fried food.  And you'll be doing a bit of driving to get to anything outside the resort.  I have two girls, who were ages 6 to14 at the various times we've been there.  They were usually content to bounce between the beach and pool all day (they are very closely located to each other) and partake of the many kid activities offered on the daily schedule.  some are free, and some involved a craft fee. And there are always organized pool activities. We have also been there during the turtle festival in July, and which starts very early, and it's fun.  If you are there when there is a character meal, it's worth doing.  It's a good buffet, and the least expensive character meal you'll ever go to.  I think you have to call the resort to book that.  Be assured that you'll be in bed early at night, because everything shuts down by 10 pm, and it's very quiet.  We did enjoy watching so many old Disney movies from the library in the store.  That's usually what we did after a walk around after dinner.  Do find the underground tunnel and walk to the area across the road from the resort.  It's very rustic.  And be prepared for the daily afternoon thunderstorm in the afternoon.  We returned a lot of soaking wet beach towels!  If you want a chairs and umbrella set up at the beach, they rent very quickly, so put your reservation in the day before.  We usually do that one day or two, and just walk and swim the other days.

For not knowing the answer to your question, I had a lot to say!  I hope it is helpful.


----------



## sleepydog25

I, too, will be interested in any suggestions you get. My youngest daughter (now in college) loved to go there because she did enjoy hanging at the beach or the pool. I also believe there is a small miniature golf course at VB, too, for something like $5 (9 holes). Beyond that and the scheduled activities, I'm not sure there is a ton to do since the resort is actually several miles outside of the town center proper. My wife and I were there three weeks ago, and as *moreisgood* said, the main choices for food outside of the resort are mostly fried foods. There are a few nicer places (where you can dress casually) but none of them had the sort of fresh seafood you'd expect from being so close to the beach. For example, HHI has numerous places to enjoy boils, grills, and other very fresh seafood options. VB, not so much. We enjoyed our time there to be sure--and the CMs are great--but we'd consider VB more of a wind down, leisurely lie around vacation spot.


----------



## jerseygal

Enjoy Vero, but we only do Vero for max 4 days, usually combine with WDW or Ft Lauderdsle. Restaurants are good, but downside is driving!Very relaxing!


----------



## jenhelgren

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, there are stairs. We stayed on the 4th floor three weeks ago, and we often took the stairs vice the elevator because they were often more convenient. We were in 2415, which put us exactly diagonal to the elevators across the open foyer. The stairs, on the other hand, were just out our door and to the left.
> 
> If you're in the parking garage, the stairs are located in the second alcove that does not have the elevators. If you're in the lobby area, walk toward the Wind and the Waves but instead of taking a left to get to the restaurant, take a right down a small, short hallway. As those stairs undoubtedly butt up against some guest rooms, we made sure to not be too loud in the stairwells which, of course, are mostly cement and metal.



Thank you! We have walked the lobby many, many times but never noticed the stair access. I figured they had to be somewhere but came up empty with a google search and couldn't think of a place they would be.

A full weekend of talking my DD in and out of the elevator would not have been pleasant. She is so bad sometimes we load in with luggage and press the button and she bolts out the door right before it closes and leaves us no opportunity to follow her. The first time she did that at a hotel I had a minor panic attack thinking about how many floors she was above us and alone but she is now almost 12 and we have come to expect and anticipate her elevator bolts..lol
I know exactly where you are talking about from your description!

@jerseygal--You have a reason to be terrified--my DD has yet to have a bad experience with an elevator-she just is truly terrified!!


----------



## moreisgood

jenhelgren said:


> Thank you! We have walked the lobby many, many times but never noticed the stair access. I figured they had to be somewhere but came up empty with a google search and couldn't think of a place they would be.
> 
> A full weekend of talking my DD in and out of the elevator would not have been pleasant. She is so bad sometimes we load in with luggage and press the button and she bolts out the door right before it closes and leaves us no opportunity to follow her. The first time she did that at a hotel I had a minor panic attack thinking about how many floors she was above us and alone but she is now almost 12 and we have come to expect and anticipate her elevator bolts..lol
> I know exactly where you are talking about from your description!
> 
> @jerseygal--You have a reason to be terrified--my DD has yet to have a bad experience with an elevator-she just is truly terrified!!


You can also call the resort ahead of time, and ask for a second floor room.  There is a beautiful staircase to the lobby.


----------



## princessbride6205

moreisgood said:


> I'm interested to see the suggestions you get.  We have stayed at VB quite a few times, and each time we have ventured outside the resort for at least one dinner. And we haven't found anything great, although the pirate restaurant is certainly something to see, but I just remember eating a lot of fried food.  And you'll be doing a bit of driving to get to anything outside the resort.  I have two girls, who were ages 6 to14 at the various times we've been there.  They were usually content to bounce between the beach and pool all day (they are very closely located to each other) and partake of the many kid activities offered on the daily schedule.  some are free, and some involved a craft fee. And there are always organized pool activities. We have also been there during the turtle festival in July, and which starts very early, and it's fun.  If you are there when there is a character meal, it's worth doing.  It's a good buffet, and the least expensive character meal you'll ever go to.  I think you have to call the resort to book that.  Be assured that you'll be in bed early at night, because everything shuts down by 10 pm, and it's very quiet.  We did enjoy watching so many old Disney movies from the library in the store.  That's usually what we did after a walk around after dinner.  Do find the underground tunnel and walk to the area across the road from the resort.  It's very rustic.  And be prepared for the daily afternoon thunderstorm in the afternoon.  We returned a lot of soaking wet beach towels!  If you want a chairs and umbrella set up at the beach, they rent very quickly, so put your reservation in the day before.  We usually do that one day or two, and just walk and swim the other days.
> 
> For not knowing the answer to your question, I had a lot to say!  I hope it is helpful.





sleepydog25 said:


> I, too, will be interested in any suggestions you get. My youngest daughter (now in college) loved to go there because she did enjoy hanging at the beach or the pool. I also believe there is a small miniature golf course at VB, too, for something like $5 (9 holes). Beyond that and the scheduled activities, I'm not sure there is a ton to do since the resort is actually several miles outside of the town center proper. My wife and I were there three weeks ago, and as *moreisgood* said, the main choices for food outside of the resort are mostly fried foods. There are a few nicer places (where you can dress casually) but none of them had the sort of fresh seafood you'd expect from being so close to the beach. For example, HHI has numerous places to enjoy boils, grills, and other very fresh seafood options. VB, not so much. We enjoyed our time there to be sure--and the CMs are great--but we'd consider VB more of a wind down, leisurely lie around vacation spot.





jerseygal said:


> Enjoy Vero, but we only do Vero for max 4 days, usually combine with WDW or Ft Lauderdsle. Restaurants are good, but downside is driving!Very relaxing!


Thanks for the responses so far! Now that I think of it, we had a wonderful time relaxing at Aulani, even though it was nearly too cold for the pool and beach when we were there, plus we love the Community Hall activities. We'll have to figure out the food situation. We may combine with a quick day or 2 at WDW since we are AP holders, but DD has a really hard time above 75 degrees, much less 90, so we'll have to be strategic with park time and popsicles.


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

I'll through out some suggestions for no particular age group even though I know teens were mentioned.

June and July you can do the night time sea turtle walks. I recommend purchasing tickets through the Sebastian Park Inlet. You can reserve online and they are $10 each. These can book up quickly.

Airboat rides. We have used Wilderness Airboat and Gator Bait. Bother were good and they are the same price. I believe it was $35 per person. If you are going in the summer and want to see gators-and who doesn't want to see gators-go earlier in the morning. Otherwise, it gets hot and they hang in the water. The boat ride itself is also a lot of fun.

If you like kayaking, Riverside Marina rents kayaks and paddleboards. My sis-in-law did this, but I have not. She really enjoyed it and saw manatees and dolphins.

If you use the bikes at Disney, the Jungle Trail is very close and a perfect place to ride bikes. If you cross A1A and stay on 510, you will go about a 1/4 mile and on the left side of the road there is the entrance to the Jungle Trail. It is quiet, almost no traffic. Pretty views of the lagoon, causeway, marinas. Just a peacful 8 mile loop if you go all the way around. The last half will be headed back on A1A sidewalk so you can't miss Disney.

Riverside Theater has free concerts throughout the year and it can be a fun way to spend the evening outside. They have a website with a calendar of events.

McClarty Treasure Museum. Interesting and $2 entrance fee if you are interested in the ship wrecks off the Vero area. One wreck was dubbed the Green Cabin wreck and it located right off the Disney beach.

Mel Fisher Treasure Museum. Also interesting. This one covers more of Mel Fisher and his family.

Ocean Drive. It has cute little shops, restaurants and it is a great place to get ice cream--Countryside Citrus and Cravings are both good ice cream.

We did a sunset cruise one evening and it was very enjoyable. We left from a marina in Micco(easy drive on US 1). I believe it was $75 an hour and there were 4 of us. We took drinks and snacks and had a beautiful view of the sunset. I would do this again. I searched sunset cruises and then chose the one I thought would work best. There are many options.

You can also do the same type of search for fishing trips--either lagoon or deep sea. We(well not me) have done both. I can't handle deep sea anything. Our family enjoyed both of them, but the fishing was better with the deep sea.

I'm sure I'll think of something else later. This is what is off the top of my head.

Enjoy Vero!


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

I will list some restaurants that are either on the island or over on the mainland. I'm getting ready to head out, so it won't have addresses.

Riverside Cafe

Orchid Island Brewery-Ocean Drive. Simple menu, but I like everything the have

Squid Lips- I like their fish n chips

Mr. Manatees

American Icon Brewery- not just a brewery. Good pub type food

Mo Bay Grill- good jerk chicken

Casey's- great burgers! Down by Ocean Drive

Lemon Tree- Good breakfast and lunch on Ocean Drive

Outriggers- Hole in the wall, but great smoked wings

Crab E Bills- they also offer a brunch

This is just a sampling of some of the ones we have been to. None of them are upscale. If you want that, let me know and I can suggest a few.


----------



## moreisgood

wdwcoltsfan said:


> I will list some restaurants that are either on the island or over on the mainland. I'm getting ready to head out, so it won't have addresses.
> 
> Riverside Cafe
> 
> Orchid Island Brewery-Ocean Drive. Simple menu, but I like everything the have
> 
> Squid Lips- I like their fish n chips
> 
> Mr. Manatees
> 
> American Icon Brewery- not just a brewery. Good pub type food
> 
> Mo Bay Grill- good jerk chicken
> 
> Casey's- great burgers! Down by Ocean Drive
> 
> Lemon Tree- Good breakfast and lunch on Ocean Drive
> 
> Outriggers- Hole in the wall, but great smoked wings
> 
> Crab E Bills- they also offer a brunch
> 
> This is just a sampling of some of the ones we have been to. None of them are upscale. If you want that, let me know and I can suggest a few.



I would like hear about the upscale restaurants, please.


----------



## Alice Sr.

wdwcoltsfan said:


> If you use the bikes at Disney, the Jungle Trail is very close and a perfect place to ride bikes. If you cross A1A and stay on 510, you will go about a 1/4 mile and on the left side of the road there is the entrance to the Jungle Trail. It is quiet, almost no traffic. Pretty views of the lagoon, causeway, marinas. Just a peacful 8 mile loop if you go all the way around. The last half will be headed back on A1A sidewalk so you can't miss Disney.
> 
> Riverside Theater has free concerts throughout the year and it can be a fun way to spend the evening outside. They have a website with a calendar of events.
> 
> Ocean Drive. It has cute little shops, restaurants and it is a great place to get ice cream--Countryside Citrus and Cravings are both good ice cream.



Thank you for this info.  My DH will like the Jungle Trail but I'm not sure my 6yr old DGD would be able to handle it, is it paved?  Do you know if we would need to be concerned about no-see-ums at the Riverside Theater.  The DGD's are 3 and 6 and are mosquito magnets.  Thanks for the ice cream suggestion, I was trying to figure out how to get the family to Ocean Drive (if I mentioned cute shops 1/2 would scatter)


----------



## Alice Sr.

moreisgood said:


> I would like hear about the upscale restaurants, please.



Have you tried Ocean Grill? I see they have stone crab on their menu.


----------



## jerseygal

wdwcoltsfan said:


> I'll through out some suggestions for no particular age group even though I know teens were mentioned.
> 
> June and July you can do the night time sea turtle walks. I recommend purchasing tickets through the Sebastian Park Inlet. You can reserve online and they are $10 each. These can book up quickly.
> 
> Airboat rides. We have used Wilderness Airboat and Gator Bait. Bother were good and they are the same price. I believe it was $35 per person. If you are going in the summer and want to see gators-and who doesn't want to see gators-go earlier in the morning. Otherwise, it gets hot and they hang in the water. The boat ride itself is also a lot of fun.
> 
> If you like kayaking, Riverside Marina rents kayaks and paddleboards. My sis-in-law did this, but I have not. She really enjoyed it and saw manatees and dolphins.
> 
> If you use the bikes at Disney, the Jungle Trail is very close and a perfect place to ride bikes. If you cross A1A and stay on 510, you will go about a 1/4 mile and on the left side of the road there is the entrance to the Jungle Trail. It is quiet, almost no traffic. Pretty views of the lagoon, causeway, marinas. Just a peacful 8 mile loop if you go all the way around. The last half will be headed back on A1A sidewalk so you can't miss Disney.
> 
> Riverside Theater has free concerts throughout the year and it can be a fun way to spend the evening outside. They have a website with a calendar of events.
> 
> McClarty Treasure Museum. Interesting and $2 entrance fee if you are interested in the ship wrecks off the Vero area. One wreck was dubbed the Green Cabin wreck and it located right off the Disney beach.
> 
> Mel Fisher Treasure Museum. Also interesting. This one covers more of Mel Fisher and his family.
> 
> Ocean Drive. It has cute little shops, restaurants and it is a great place to get ice cream--Countryside Citrus and Cravings are both good ice cream.
> 
> We did a sunset cruise one evening and it was very enjoyable. We left from a marina in Micco(easy drive on US 1). I believe it was $75 an hour and there were 4 of us. We took drinks and snacks and had a beautiful view of the sunset. I would do this again. I searched sunset cruises and then chose the one I thought would work best. There are many options.
> 
> You can also do the same type of search for fishing trips--either lagoon or deep sea. We(well not me) have done both. I can't handle deep sea anything. Our family enjoyed both of them, but the fishing was better with the deep sea.
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of something else later. This is what is off the top of my head.
> 
> Enjoy Vero!


We did the Jungle Trail, 3 adults, didn’t realize it was 8 miles. Problem is, when we were there, end of May 2 years ago, bike rentals by the pool didn’t open up till 9am, was quite hot, after an hour bike ride it was too hot! Hoping in August that they open at 8am, like biking early! 



Alice Sr. said:


> Thank you for this info.  My DH will like the Jungle Trail but I'm not sure my 6yr old DGD would be able to handle it, is it paved?  Do you know if we would need to be concerned about no-see-ums at the Riverside Theater.  The DGD's are 3 and 6 and are mosquito magnets.  Thanks for the ice cream suggestion, I was trying to figure out how to get the family to Ocean Drive (if I mentioned cute shops 1/2 would scatter)


I think it is paved, but imo, too far for children that age. Maybe you could start it and turn around half way or sooner than that. Enjoy, we enjoyed it!


----------



## jerseygal

@wdwcoltsfan...we enjoy Lemon Tree for breakfast or lunch and Riverside Cafe as well!Kyacks sound fun at Riverside Marina, we love kyacking! Any alligators?


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

I will try to get everyone's questions answered.

Fine dining. Most of these are seafood oriented menus, but I believe they all have meat options as well. In general, The Tides seems to get the best feedback.

Ocean Grill

The Tides

The Wave-Coste D Este Resort

Citrus Grillhouse

The Jungle Trail is only 8 miles if you do the full loop. It is a hard packed limestone on the trail and sidewalk on A1A. I'm not an avid bike rider, but I really enjoy it back there. Easy to ride and very little traffic of any type. I agree that you don't want to go out in mid afternoon in the summer. Depending on the temps, sunset can be beautiful on the trail. There are many times where we bike down until we reach A1A and then turn around and go back home, so not doing the full loop.

I have never had trouble with no see um's at Riverside and we have been there all times of year, but if you have family members who are sensitive, it might make sense to use some insect repellent. As soon as I say, you will have no issues, you will. It is fairly close to the lagoon. The same goes for the trail. Never had an issue, but it doesn't hurt to spray if it's the season for them. My husband is a magnet for them and he hasn't had trouble on the trail even when he has by the pool or beach

I know they say alligators can be in any body of water, but I have never seen or heard of them being in the lagoon. 

A couple of things I didn't mention are the McKee Botanical Garden, which has pretty displays if you enjoy that. Round Island State Park is one area known for manatee viewing. Of course, it isn't a guaranteed sighting, but they are very common there.

For ice cream, if you like citrus based, Countryside Citrus has great choices that include their fruits. I love the OJ and vanilla swirl. Like eating a dreamsicle! Cravings has always had(I assume it won't change) waffle cone wednesday--buy one get one free waffle cones. They have a variety of flavors and sell by weight. 

One other restaurant is Waldo's at the Driftwood hotel. You can sit outside if it's nice. I usually get the crunchy fish sandwich. It is also right across the street from Cravings if you want dessert after.

Portside Pub and Grill was just voted best fish n chips in Sebastian. I haven't been there, but we are going to try it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jerseygal

@wdwcoltsfan, thanks! Your information is so helpful!Cant wait to return, so peaceful!


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

jerseygal said:


> @wdwcoltsfan, thanks! Your information is so helpful!Cant wait to return, so peaceful!



We love Vero! It is hard when you are only there for a few days to get out and see what is available. We were at the resort many times and didn't realize the Jungle Trail was there. It wasn't until we had a house in a community that backed up to it that we noticed it. Now, we are on it all the time. 

I hope you can get back soon!


----------



## jerseygal

wdwcoltsfan said:


> We love Vero! It is hard when you are only there for a few days to get out and see what is available. We were at the resort many times and didn't realize the Jungle Trail was there. It wasn't until we had a house in a community that backed up to it that we noticed it. Now, we are on it all the time.
> 
> I hope you can get back soon!


Thanks, going in August Pre WDW! Lucky you are  living so close, beautiful area!


----------



## bobbiwoz

wdwcoltsfan said:


> We love Vero! It is hard when you are only there for a few days to get out and see what is available. We were at the resort many times and didn't realize the Jungle Trail was there. It wasn't until we had a house in a community that backed up to it that we noticed it. Now, we are on it all the time.
> 
> I hope you can get back soon!


We’ve ridden the trail many times.  It ends at Pelican Island NWR, or at least it goes through there.  We enjoy walking the boardwalk there.  The Boardwalk has the names and dates of all the NWRs until a certain date.  Pelican Island was the first!


----------



## wdwcoltsfan

bobbiwoz said:


> We’ve ridden the trail many times.  It ends at Pelican Island NWR, or at least it goes through there.  We enjoy walking the boardwalk there.  The Boardwalk has the names and dates of all the NWRs until a certain date.  Pelican Island was the first!



The boardwalk is really cool! We look at the NWRs to see what is close to us. It's neat to see others enjoy that stuff too


----------



## princessbride6205

Thanks @wdwcoltsfan !! Appreciate all of your tips and restaurants suggestions.


----------



## kdonnel

Just got back from 5 great nights at the resort.  We were in cottage 1250 and really enjoyed the space since we were a group of 10.  We had only visited the resort once before back in 2005 so it was hard to remember if much had changed.  The beach was great until the last day when the seaweed came rolling in and covered most of the beach.  Luckily there was a period of time once it came in that the water itself was free of seaweed and you could still play in the surf without getting covered.

If anyone has any questions I can try to answer them while the trip is fresh in my mind.


----------



## ddiva

Which OVIR's are the largest?  We stayed in one years ago and I can't remember.


----------



## Alice Sr.

kdonnel said:


> Just got back from 5 great nights at the resort.  We were in cottage 1250 and really enjoyed the space since we were a group of 10.  We had only visited the resort once before back in 2005 so it was hard to remember if much had changed.  The beach was great until the last day when the seaweed came rolling in and covered most of the beach.  Luckily there was a period of time once it came in that the water itself was free of seaweed and you could still play in the surf without getting covered.
> 
> If anyone has any questions I can try to answer them while the trip is fresh in my mind.


We arrive Sunday and requested 1250  so unless someone is in for just the weekend we won't be getting that request.  I hope the seaweed clears out before we get there!  We were supposed to be 6 adults and 3 DGB (6, 3 and 1.5 years) but my oldest DD is expecting so they are not able to travel . I have a few questions (really a lot) Did you go off property, if so, what did you do, where did you eat, did you grill out?  Did anyone in your group have an experience with the dreaded no-see-ums?  Thanks!


----------



## kdonnel

No problems with the no see ums but the sign was up in the lobby. I did see they had bug wipes available at the front desk. 

We did BBQ one night. I was expecting gas grills like Aulani but the charcoal grills worked great. Just took a little longer since we had to wait on the coals to get ready. You have to supply your own charcoal. There was someone using the grills every night we were there. 

We ate breakfast, lunch, and dinner in the room. We have never cooked that much in our DVC room before but had brought 6 unrelated broke college students who were friends with my daughter. To try and keep the costs for them low we offered to feed them. My wife and I did sneak away and eat breakfast at Wind and Waves one morning. Had to get out Mickey waffle fix!

We did eat out for dinner once at Squid Lips. Even with a large group of 10 we only had to wait 15 minutes. Everyone enjoyed their food. 

I’ll post some pics, especially showing the before and after of the seaweed. It was a little annoying but not trip ending.


----------



## kdonnel

Here are some pictures showing the before 
 
There were two thin lines of seaweed that looked to have been on the beach for quite some time.  It was where the water reached during high tide and was not in the water at all at other times.


 
 
and after.

It was all in the water as well for a time and as high tide would come back it would grab the seaweed and pull it back into the water.  Others at the resort said they heard that Disney used a 3rd party to remove it when it happened but it would be several days before they would call them.


----------



## jerseygal

kdonnel said:


> No problems with the no see ums but the sign was up in the lobby. I did see they had bug wipes available at the front desk.
> 
> We did BBQ one night. I was expecting gas grills like Aulani but the charcoal grills worked great. Just took a little longer since we had to wait on the coals to get ready. You have to supply your own charcoal. There was someone using the grills every night we were there.
> 
> We ate breakfast, lunch, and dinner in the room. We have never cooked that much in our DVC room before but had brought 6 unrelated broke college students who were friends with my daughter. To try and keep the costs for them low we offered to feed them. My wife and I did sneak away and eat breakfast at Wind and Waves one morning. Had to get out Mickey waffle fix!
> 
> We did eat out for dinner once at Squid Lips. Even with a large group of 10 we only had to wait 15 minutes. Everyone enjoyed their food.
> 
> I’ll post some pics, especially showing the before and after of the seaweed. It was a little annoying but not trip ending.


 Very nice of you to feed the "big kids"..Great idea to utilize the grills to keep restaurant costs down. As we all know, most college kids can and like to eat a lot, lol! Thanks for the pics of the seaweed. We have been to Vero several times, but never encountered the issue, but then again, have never been there March-April. Is it unusual or something common to these months? Seems like you had a great trip! Such a relaxing resort; looking forward to our August stay before WDW!


----------



## Alice Sr.

kdonnel said:


> No problems with the no see ums but the sign was up in the lobby. I did see they had bug wipes available at the front desk.
> 
> We did BBQ one night. I was expecting gas grills like Aulani but the charcoal grills worked great. Just took a little longer since we had to wait on the coals to get ready. You have to supply your own charcoal. There was someone using the grills every night we were there.
> 
> We ate breakfast, lunch, and dinner in the room. We have never cooked that much in our DVC room before but had brought 6 unrelated broke college students who were friends with my daughter. To try and keep the costs for them low we offered to feed them. My wife and I did sneak away and eat breakfast at Wind and Waves one morning. Had to get out Mickey waffle fix!
> 
> We did eat out for dinner once at Squid Lips. Even with a large group of 10 we only had to wait 15 minutes. Everyone enjoyed their food.
> 
> I’ll post some pics, especially showing the before and after of the seaweed. It was a little annoying but not trip ending.


I do have charcoal on my list, note to self to get matches or a lighter.  5 of the 6 grills at Aulani had broken starters when we were there in January, and no one had matches.  Glad to hear about your experience at Squid Lips, it's on our list.  We don't usually cook in our room that much either but the 3 yr old is still working on her table manners for peace of mind, and consideration of the good people in Florida we are limiting the exposure. Thanks for sharing the pics.  I can see why Disney would prefer the tide take it back out, hoping it's gone on Sunday, one way or the other.


----------



## Nocker

kdonnel said:


> Just got back from 5 great nights at the resort.  We were in cottage 1250 and really enjoyed the space since we were a group of 10.  We had only visited the resort once before back in 2005 so it was hard to remember if much had changed.  The beach was great until the last day when the seaweed came rolling in and covered most of the beach.  Luckily there was a period of time once it came in that the water itself was free of seaweed and you could still play in the surf without getting covered.
> 
> If anyone has any questions I can try to answer them while the trip is fresh in my mind.



We have a cottage June 11-17 for 11 people (7 adults and 4 kids ages 5-8).  I have several questions:  Do I need to call the resort directly to reserve the Character breakfast?  Can I reserve cabanas and beach chairs before we arrive.  I'm concerned that since we are arriving on a Tuesday that they may not be available.  Can I get groceries delivered to the resort?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## jerseygal

I do not believe that you can reserve cabanas and chairs in advance. We did it as soon as we arrived and reserved at that time for length of stay. Enjoy! Can’t wait for our August visit!


----------



## moreisgood

Nocker said:


> We have a cottage June 11-17 for 11 people (7 adults and 4 kids ages 5-8).  I have several questions:  Do I need to call the resort directly to reserve the Character breakfast?  Can I reserve cabanas and beach chairs before we arrive.  I'm concerned that since we are arriving on a Tuesday that they may not be available.  Can I get groceries delivered to the resort?  Thanks for your help.


You must call to reserve the character breakfast.  While talking to the resort, you can ask about the beach set-ups, but I don't believe you can reserve them in advance.  For week stay, you really might want to buy a few chairs to supplement what you rent - it gets pricey to rent.  And pick up some sand toys for the kids.  I do not know the answer to the grocery delivery - we usually stop at the Publix on the way in.


----------



## KayKayJS

Booked a studio for 3 nights in November. No inn ocean view rooms were available any dates I tried. Does anyone know if you can get an oceanview with a studio? or what to request?


----------



## floridafam

http://veronews.com/2019/05/02/chill-grill-an-off-the-beaten-path-dining-thrill/

Nice review of a restaurant that’s not too far from the resort.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KayKayJS said:


> Booked a studio for 3 nights in November. No inn ocean view rooms were available any dates I tried. Does anyone know if you can get an oceanview with a studio? or what to request?


We were pleased with this studio.


----------



## SplashMom

We are arriving next week for four nights (after a week of parks) and I just saw someone commenting in another group that Wind and Waves is closed throughout May. They mentioned buffet breakfasts and dinners in a large conference room. Anyone know any more...like prices? Is anyone there now who can comment? I was looking forward to eating there.


----------



## KayKayJS

bobbiwoz said:


> We were pleased with this studio.
> 
> View attachment 398812 View attachment 398813 View attachment 398814



Love that view! I'll request this one and hope for the best!


----------



## floridafam

Is Disney selling the property across the street from the resort? There’s an article on tcpalm.com about it.


----------



## ivanp91

I've read the same on a DVC news site. Probably a smart move if Disney isn't willing to develop that parcel of land.

Also, I recently booked my second stay at VBR for Oct/Nov! 4 nights, checking in on Halloween. This will be after a Fantasy cruise with 4 days at WDW on either side of it - some "laid back" Disney sounds like an absolute treat after all of that!


----------



## jerseygal

ivanp91 said:


> I've read the same on a DVC news site. Probably a smart move if Disney isn't willing to develop that parcel of land.
> 
> Also, I recently booked my second stay at VBR for Oct/Nov! 4 nights, checking in on Halloween. This will be after a Fantasy cruise with 4 days at WDW on either side of it - some "laid back" Disney sounds like an absolute treat after all of that!


We typically try to hit Vero after WDW, a great wind down to relax! Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## princessbride6205

We head down in 2 days! Looking forward to our first visit!


----------



## jerseygal

princessbride6205 said:


> We head down in 2 days! Looking forward to our first visit!


Enjoy! Can’t wait till August!


----------



## princessebird

Just back from a 3 night stay at Vero followed by a week at WDW. Thanks for all your comments to help us have a good trip. We got several excellent sandwiches at Beach Bites (there were always CMs in line with us), and we had an okay pizza from Orchid Island. I was a surprised that the pool didn't have "cool-crete," so kiddos were constantly running/jogging around the pool to get to the slide and not burn their feet, and the lifeguards weren't happy about it. The previously-reported love bugs were non-existent by the time we arrived on Memorial Day. My DD (7) liked the arts and crafts, though I thought they were a few dollars more expensive than what they should be. We ate dole whip (yea!) outside one night for about 10 minutes, and I got eaten up by no-see-ums, but DH and DD didn't. I had actually put some Off on, but I suppose I needed one with a higher deet level. I found the beach to be okay. While I think we would return to Vero, it wouldn't be because of the beach. There are prettier beaches in Florida. We stayed in a studio and did some laundry in the communal laundry room. The app was good at notifying you when the washers were done, but the dryers seemed to be offline. Also, the dryers run hot! I put swimsuits in on delicate, and they were done in 10 minutes. Cottons were done on delicate and they were done in 25 minutes. 

We moved on from Vero to two other DVC resorts on WDW property, and I have to say that the CMs at Vero were the friendliest and warmest of the bunch. My only "complaint," I suppose, is that for being a Disney resort, there's not much Disney. The most Disney we found was in the tunnel underneath the A1A and in the single topiary (of I think Tick Tock Croc) out front. We weren't there on a Sunday (thus no character breakfast), and they canceled the pirate dinner for Memorial Day evening. A M&G of any character would go a long way to bringing a touch more Disney in. Or maybe having the mini-golfed be Disney themed? As we left, I asked DD if she liked staying at the Disney Resort and she was confused, saying we hadn't been to a Disney resort yet. I pointed out that most (not all) of the trivia in the pool had been Disney-themed trivia and the pool was kinda shaped like Mickey. She wasn't convinced.


----------



## princessbride6205

We are also just back from a 3-night stay! 
We've been owners at Vero for 10 years but this was our first visit. My daughter and I were taking a girls trip once her school year ended, and her only request was a pool and a beach. I figured this was a good time to use up some holding points and finally visit Vero. 
Our first day, I was wowed. On our second day, we enjoyed ourselves despite the on-and-off rain and thunderstorms. By the third day, DD was ready to leave (we got on the road to WDW around 10am). And each time I think about the trip, more critical things come to mind, or at least, ways to improve. We enjoyed our time there, the room was really nice, the staff were phenomenal, but what would bring me back to the Vero Beach area or this specific resort for a future vacation? Not sure. 
That said, I can see why people love it! It's a quiet, cozy beach resort with some Disney touches.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

We plan to go to Vero Beach for 6 nights in a one bedroom unit after our stay at WDW.  We plan to be there 2/2 through 2/8/20.  I would like to be able to see the ocean from our room.  For those who have been to Vero often is there a room request/location request I should make?  I think I would like a higher floor but not sure what else to request.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sleepydog25

Ms.Minnie said:


> We plan to go to Vero Beach for 6 nights in a one bedroom unit after our stay at WDW.  We plan to be there 2/2 through 2/8/20.  I would like to be able to see the ocean from our room.  For those who have been to Vero often is there a room request/location request I should make?  I think I would like a higher floor but not sure what else to request.  Thanks in advance.


High floor, ocean view.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ivanp91 said:


> I've read the same on a DVC news site. Probably a smart move if Disney isn't willing to develop that parcel of land.
> 
> Also, I recently booked my second stay at VBR for Oct/Nov! 4 nights, checking in on Halloween. This will be after a Fantasy cruise with 4 days at WDW on either side of it - some "laid back" Disney sounds like an absolute treat after all of that!


We often begin or end a cruise out of FL with a stay at VB.


----------



## TreesyB

We are going to Vero Beach for the first time and we're looking forward to it after a long year and half stint without a break!  How are the restaurants on site.  We are staying in a Standard View Inn Room so not going to be cooking on our own.  I plan to also not be driving very much... this is a long awaited vacation and i want to be on break.  Also, are there any outlet malls around? Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

TreesyB said:


> We are going to Vero Beach for the first time and we're looking forward to it after a long year and half stint without a break!  How are the restaurants on site.  We are staying in a Standard View Inn Room so not going to be cooking on our own.  I plan to also not be driving very much... this is a long awaited vacation and i want to be on break.  Also, are there any outlet malls around? Thanks!


Sadly, there is only one restaurant on site, and it's just average. There is also a QS style place with some salads, sandwiches, and such. Beyond that, there's a bar and not much else. If you want to vary your dining, you'll have to drive for several miles as there are no good spots unless you go into Vero Beach proper or even farther north. Unsure of any outlet malls nearby. If you enjoy simply sitting on the beach, by the pool, or at the bar, then VB will be fine (aside from the food situation).


----------



## Tink10

TreesyB said:


> We are going to Vero Beach for the first time and we're looking forward to it after a long year and half stint without a break!  How are the restaurants on site.  We are staying in a Standard View Inn Room so not going to be cooking on our own.  I plan to also not be driving very much... this is a long awaited vacation and i want to be on break.  Also, are there any outlet malls around? Thanks!



While most of the food is average, the cast members at VB absolutely make up for it. The pride that they have in the resort reminds me of the cast at WDW many years ago. 

If you like Mickey Pretzels, IMO Vero's Mickey pretzels are simply the best! They're very different than the hard ones at WDW. So fresh, so soft & SO buttery!


----------



## floridafam

If you’re currently at the resort, there’s a SpaceX Falcon Heavy launch tonight around 2:30 am. It should be great to see from the beach/boardwalk.


----------



## mrl_ohio

floridafam said:


> If you’re currently at the resort, there’s a SpaceX Falcon Heavy launch tonight around 2:30 am. It should be great to see from the beach/boardwalk.


Is there a web site that posts information about upcoming launches?
TIA


----------



## Tink10

https://www.spacecoastlaunches.com/launch-schedule/ 

I hope this helps


----------



## sara_s

Hi everyone! I'm not a DVC member but am a local FL Resident and thought it would be fun to check out VBR sometime. My husband and I would probably only do a 1 or 2 night stay considering how close we live (about 2 hours south). I've been reading through the thread and wanted your thoughts on a few things.

1. Is this resort typically full? It doesn't seem that large and both weekends I looked at in August show no availability. Is there a time of the year where it's not as crowded? A lot of places in S. Fla are not in season right now which is why I was surprised, unless typical stays are longer than a weekend so I understand in that case.
2. It seems like there was a recent refurb done (maybe 2018) - how are the rooms now in terms of wear and tear? It looks like a standard ocean view would have 2 Queens instead of 1 King, correct? We typically like King rooms with big tv and a walk in shower, but these look like they are shower tubs. Not a deal breaker but just to give you an idea of our preferences in rooms.
3. How are the restaurants in the resort? We tend to like signature dining at WDW so would we be better off traveling outside VBR to get something similar?
4. Is this resort more couples than families, or is it mixed? Not a deal breaker but just wondering if it's more geared toward couples since there aren't any parks, etc. We would probably do beach, pool, nice dinner, and evening drinks/beach strolls.

Just getting an idea so I can keep an eye on this place. TIA!


----------



## sleepydog25

sara_s said:


> Hi everyone! I'm not a DVC member but am a local FL Resident and thought it would be fun to check out VBR sometime. My husband and I would probably only do a 1 or 2 night stay considering how close we live (about 2 hours south). I've been reading through the thread and wanted your thoughts on a few things.
> 
> 1. Is this resort typically full? It doesn't seem that large and both weekends I looked at in August show no availability. Is there a time of the year where it's not as crowded? A lot of places in S. Fla are not in season right now which is why I was surprised, unless typical stays are longer than a weekend so I understand in that case.
> 2. It seems like there was a recent refurb done (maybe 2018) - how are the rooms now in terms of wear and tear? It looks like a standard ocean view would have 2 Queens instead of 1 King, correct? We typically like King rooms with big tv and a walk in shower, but these look like they are shower tubs. Not a deal breaker but just to give you an idea of our preferences in rooms.
> 3. How are the restaurants in the resort? We tend to like signature dining at WDW so would we be better off traveling outside VBR to get something similar?
> 4. Is this resort more couples than families, or is it mixed? Not a deal breaker but just wondering if it's more geared toward couples since there aren't any parks, etc. We would probably do beach, pool, nice dinner, and evening drinks/beach strolls.
> 
> Just getting an idea so I can keep an eye on this place. TIA!


1. While in S. Florida summer may be a slower season, for Disney beach resorts such as VB and HHI, it's a tough get because people travel from up north (or Virginia!) just to enjoy the beach. And, yes, most stays are longer than a weekend since we're out-of-staters.
2. We were there in March, and our room (ocean view in the Inn) was in very good shape. Again, it wasn't a standard view, but we had a king, and it was a huge room. Yes, it was a shower/tub.
3. There is only one restaurant at the resort, and it's definitely not Signature. It's fine--a couple of good dishes and a slew of just average ones--but I wouldn't call it a foodie destination. You'd be much better off going into VB proper or the surrounding area. There is also a QS of sorts that serves above average salads and other such fare, but again, the only true restaurant is along the par of a TS restaurant at most Disney moderates.
4. VB is a good mixture, overall, at least in our experience. We noticed a lot of older couples and a lot of families. It also seemed as if most of them were repeat guests as they were familiar with the resort and its CMs. The beach isn't as nice as other beaches up and down the coast, though it's fine. The pool is good but they do the whole party with DJ thing in the afternoons. As for a nice dinner, again, I'd look elsewhere although the Wind and Wave is fine in a pinch. Not sure when their bar shuts down (it's next to the pool), but the resort as a whole is not a start early/end late sort of place. It's a rather laid back, reserved, and languid pace there.
5. My own thoughts: we prefer HHI as the selection of good restaurants are closer (VB proper is a good 15 minutes away); there is more to do; there are places to go first thing in the morning for coffee and pastries and breakfast; and the beach is nicer, though you do have to bike, drive, or take the shuttle there.


----------



## sara_s

This is great information, thank you!!


----------



## MamaKate

princessebird said:


> Just back from a 3 night stay at Vero followed by a week at WDW. Thanks for all your comments to help us have a good trip. We got several excellent sandwiches at Beach Bites (there were always CMs in line with us), and we had an okay pizza from Orchid Island.



Did you walk to Beach Bites and Orchid Island?  I'm just wondering if it's walk-able distance and if you did walk, what route did you take? Hwy 1A1? Or is there a beach path?

Thanks,


----------



## breick

MamaKate said:


> Did you walk to Beach Bites and Orchid Island?  I'm just wondering if it's walk-able distance and if you did walk, what route did you take? Hwy 1A1? Or is there a beach path?
> 
> Thanks,


We walked to Orchid Island. It's like 2 blocks or 5 minutes down the sidewalk.


----------



## MamaKate

breick said:


> We walked to Orchid Island. It's like 2 blocks or 5 minutes down the sidewalk.



Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## gojoe

Just to be on the record. Did not have a good pizza here. Just my opinion, each to his own.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I guess it depends what you are used to, because we’re OK with Orchid Pizza and some of its other food items.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

sleepydog25 said:


> 2. We were there in March, and our room (ocean view in the Inn) was in very good shape. Again, it wasn't a standard view, but we had a king, and it was a huge room. Yes, it was a shower/tub.


Just a note regarding the inn rooms. I believe there are very a very limited number of rooms with  king beds. Perhaps only two, in fact. And, yes, they are huge. These rooms have a unique layout due to the way the balcony and dormers fit into the architecture on the ocean side of the resort. The rest of the inn rooms have two queens. We managed to score one of the king bed rooms on our second visit (back in about 2003), and have been unsuccessful in all subsequent visits, perhaps 10 in total. We request a king bed room when we book (with DVC), but it’s just a request, of course.


----------



## sleepydog25

Ralph&Pam said:


> Just a note regarding the inn rooms. I believe there are very a very limited number of rooms with  king beds. Perhaps only two, in fact. And, yes, they are huge. These rooms have a unique layout due to the way the balcony and dormers fit into the architecture on the ocean side of the resort. The rest of the inn rooms have two queens. We managed to score one of the king bed rooms on our second visit (back in about 2003), and have been unsuccessful in all subsequent visits, perhaps 10 in total. We request a king bed room when we book (with DVC), but it’s just a request, of course.


Beginner's luck, I suppose, as this was our first (and likely our last) visit to VB. It was a great room, gotta say!


----------



## princessebird

MamaKate said:


> Did you walk to Beach Bites and Orchid Island?  I'm just wondering if it's walk-able distance and if you did walk, what route did you take? Hwy 1A1? Or is there a beach path?
> 
> Thanks,



Yes, it's walkable. Walk to the north end of the resort over by the campfire area. If you walk behind it (toward the ocean) you'll see a non-descript gate. You walk through there and you wind up at a picnic table area that I think is part of the park. Walk through the parking lot back toward the A1A and it's one of the first shops. You'll need your keycard to get back in the gate (and maybe to leave, too; I don't remember that part exactly). We stayed in the main building and it was only about a 5-7 minutes walk.


----------



## MamaKate

princessebird said:


> Yes, it's walkable. Walk to the north end of the resort over by the campfire area. If you walk behind it (toward the ocean) you'll see a non-descript gate. You walk through there and you wind up at a picnic table area that I think is part of the park. Walk through the parking lot back toward the A1A and it's one of the first shops. You'll need your keycard to get back in the gate (and maybe to leave, too; I don't remember that part exactly). We stayed in the main building and it was only about a 5-7 minutes walk.View attachment 425664



Thank you so much! I love visuals


----------



## Ralph&Pam

princessebird said:


> Yes, it's walkable. Walk to the north end of the resort over by the campfire area. If you walk behind it (toward the ocean) you'll see a non-descript gate. You walk through there and you wind up at a picnic table area that I think is part of the park. Walk through the parking lot back toward the A1A and it's one of the first shops. You'll need your keycard to get back in the gate (and maybe to leave, too; I don't remember that part exactly). We stayed in the main building and it was only about a 5-7 minutes walk.View attachment 425664


You can also walk along the beach or use the sidewalk along A1A, so three options to get there.


----------



## jenhelgren

Do any of the 2 bedroom units face the ocean or do they all face the front of the resort/road? I thought I remembered reading somewhere that to even have a chance at an ocean view you had to request a 2 bed lock-off and only the standard config 2 bed is available for our dates. I was also considering connecting Inn rooms rather than the 2 bed. They are both open for the date we are looking at. 

With the 2 inn rooms we would gain an extra bath and have 4 separate beds but lose the in room laundry and full kitchen set up. Has anyone done both that could comment and help me make a decision? Is there any chance that we would not get connecting rooms? That would be a deal breaker because we will have kids with us and I would plan on leaving the connecting door open and using it all as one big space!


----------



## CarolynK

jenhelgren said:


> Do any of the 2 bedroom units face the ocean or do they all face the front of the resort/road? I thought I remembered reading somewhere that to even have a chance at an ocean view you had to request a 2 bed lock-off and only the standard config 2 bed is available for our dates. I was also considering connecting Inn rooms rather than the 2 bed. They are both open for the date we are looking at.


Yes, the dedicated 2-BRs face away from the ocean. Do the lock-off for a (small) chance of seeing the ocean out your windows (and it's really only a sliver of water, if any, you may see).


----------



## jenhelgren

Thanks! The 2 bed lock-off is sold out for our dates. We usually stay in a 1 bedroom unit but it also unavailable so we are trying to decide between a standard 2 bedroom or two connecting pool view inn rooms.


----------



## jjk3

Am I imagining it, or was there a deal last fall where you could buy a 100 Wind & Waves gift card and get a bonus Vero Beach resort gift card ($20 I think). I could not find anything about this anywhere - checked the forum, internet, and my email.

Assuming that it is not longer available. But now I am starting to think I imagined the whole thing!!

Anyone recall this? Thanks.


----------



## floridafam

jjk3 said:


> Am I imagining it, or was there a deal last fall where you could buy a 100 Wind & Waves gift card and get a bonus Vero Beach resort gift card ($20 I think). I could not find anything about this anywhere - checked the forum, internet, and my email.
> 
> Assuming that it is not longer available. But now I am starting to think I imagined the whole thing!!
> 
> Anyone recall this? Thanks.



You’re not imagining it. We were told about the gift card offer when we checked in last Monday for a little getaway.


----------



## jenhelgren

floridafam said:


> You’re not imagining it. We were told about the gift card offer when we checked in last Monday for a little getaway.


Is it something that can be purchased in advance  or only offered at check-in? Is ithe $100 card valid for the Wind and Waves full service only or good in the Marketplace also? We just booked for next month so I am interested if it's still around then!!


----------



## Jennayg123

jenhelgren said:


> Is it something that can be purchased in advance  or only offered at check-in? Is ithe $100 card valid for the Wind and Waves full service only or good in the Marketplace also? We just booked for next month so I am interested if it's still around then!!


We bought ours after check-in. I believe you could only do it through a website or QR code on the flyer they gave us. The $100 was only good at the sit down restaurant, but the bonus $20 was good at the market and I believe the bar too.


----------



## jenhelgren

Jennayg123 said:


> We bought ours after check-in. I believe you could only do it through a website or QR code on the flyer they gave us. The $100 was only good at the sit down restaurant, but the bonus $20 was good at the market and I believe the bar too.


Do you still have the website or is it a unique code given at check-in? I will try to call the desk when our stay gets closer and see if its still available, but was there any expiration listed on anything?


----------



## jenhelgren

We will have our first stay in a 2 bed villa at Vero next month. Any room request suggestions?


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Jennayg123 said:


> We bought ours after check-in. I believe you could only do it through a website or QR code on the flyer they gave us. The $100 was only good at the sit down restaurant, but the bonus $20 was good at the market and I believe the bar too.



We will be staying at VB for the first time this coming Feb, I too am interested in this gift card.  Any additional information you can supply would be greatly appreciated.  Is it possible for you to supply the website or is it a unique code as stated above?  Thanks for any information.


----------



## jjk3

The website is generic. I assume it is probably the same one that I used last year. I believe that it was posted on this thread but I could not find it.


----------



## jjk3

floridafam said:


> You’re not imagining it. We were told about the gift card offer when we checked in last Monday for a little getaway.





Jennayg123 said:


> We bought ours after check-in. I believe you could only do it through a website or QR code on the flyer they gave us. The $100 was only good at the sit down restaurant, but the bonus $20 was good at the market and I believe the bar too.



Can either of you post the website? If it is the same as last year, it does not require any passwords or anything.

Thanks!


----------



## jjk3

jenhelgren said:


> Do you still have the website or is it a unique code given at check-in? I will try to call the desk when our stay gets closer and see if its still available, but was there any expiration listed on anything?





Ms.Minnie said:


> We will be staying at VB for the first time this coming Feb, I too am interested in this gift card.  Any additional information you can supply would be greatly appreciated.  Is it possible for you to supply the website or is it a unique code as stated above?  Thanks for any information.



Here is the web site: offers.disney.com

Use this code: VBWWGRILL

Please be aware that I believe they will not allow you to use your 10% DVC discount when using these gift cards. So, it is more like a 6.7% discount if you are a DVC member.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Thanks so much for the information!  I just completed my purchase, hope you're having a Disney Day!


----------



## MickeyMom76

Ms.Minnie said:


> We will be staying at VB for the first time this coming Feb, I too am interested in this gift card.  Any additional information you can supply would be greatly appreciated.  Is it possible for you to supply the website or is it a unique code as stated above?  Thanks for any information.


We are also going for the first time in Feb.  so excited!  Just started looking through this thread.  But any suggestions or recommendations from others who have gone in Feb?  We’ll be in a studio Feb 12-16.


----------



## sleepydog25

MickeyMom76 said:


> We are also going for the first time in Feb.  so excited!  Just started looking through this thread.  But any suggestions or recommendations from others who have gone in Feb?  We’ll be in a studio Feb 12-16.


We were there the first week of March this year, so very close to your dates. Our weather was good--not too hot during the day, not too chilly overnight. We didn't go in the water nor the pool. We didn't see a lot of people on the beach, but the pool was generally busy. Here are some observations from which you can draw your own conclusions:
- It's a quiet resort, especially that time of year. 
- It doesn't open up very early nor stay open very late. If you're a fan of fresh coffee, either you must brew it in your room or get down to the lobby area early to grab a cup. Nothing opens until 8 a.m. and it all shuts down at 9 p.m.
- You are not very close to many offsite restaurants. There are 2-3 within an easy walk, but they're mostly cafe or pizza style items. To get to any others, you'll have to drive pretty much all the way into Vero Beach proper--roughly 15 minutes away. 
- If you like to hang out at a pool bar, then you'll like the one at VB--friendly, solid drink/wine/beer menu, and decent-sized seating area. 
- We had no problems with bugs, but there were already signs out saying they had repellent available.
- Our room was in good shape, and we had a huge studio that looked out toward the ocean. Lovely location.
- In short, if you want a quiet getaway with some activities (DJ at the pool, kids' stuff), this is a good choice. Just be prepared to drive to do any real dining or shopping.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Thanks sleepydog25 for the review.  Good to know information.


----------



## MickeyMom76

sleepydog25 said:


> We were there the first week of March this year, so very close to your dates. Our weather was good--not too hot during the day, not too chilly overnight. We didn't go in the water nor the pool. We didn't see a lot of people on the beach, but the pool was generally busy. Here are some observations from which you can draw your own conclusions:
> - It's a quiet resort, especially that time of year.
> - It doesn't open up very early nor stay open very late. If you're a fan of fresh coffee, either you must brew it in your room or get down to the lobby area early to grab a cup. Nothing opens until 8 a.m. and it all shuts down at 9 p.m.
> - You are not very close to many offsite restaurants. There are 2-3 within an easy walk, but they're mostly cafe or pizza style items. To get to any others, you'll have to drive pretty much all the way into Vero Beach proper--roughly 15 minutes away.
> - If you like to hang out at a pool bar, then you'll like the one at VB--friendly, solid drink/wine/beer menu, and decent-sized seating area.
> - We had no problems with bugs, but there were already signs out saying they had repellent available.
> - Our room was in good shape, and we had a huge studio that looked out toward the ocean. Lovely location.
> - In short, if you want a quiet getaway with some activities (DJ at the pool, kids' stuff), this is a good choice. Just be prepared to drive to do any real dining or shopping.


This is so helpful!  Thank you.  Now I'm even more excited.  My husband and I are going on a little getaway for our 20th anniversary and wanted to go offseason so it would be quieter.  This sounds perfect!  Do you happen to remember your room number?  I think we requested a top floor with hopes of some type of view of the ocean.


----------



## sleepydog25

MickeyMom76 said:


> This is so helpful!  Thank you.  Now I'm even more excited.  My husband and I are going on a little getaway for our 20th anniversary and wanted to go offseason so it would be quieter.  This sounds perfect!  Do you happen to remember your room number?  I think we requested a top floor with hopes of some type of view of the ocean.


Hmmm, no is the short answer.  However, it was in the Inn, Ocean View, and I want to say it was either 2415 or 4215. . .I think. As you stand in the lobby facing the ocean, it was the top room in the right corner. It's configuration was great. The door opened to the right side (facing the direction of the pool) where you stepped into a short hall with a closet to your left and the fridge, microwave, sink area to the right. Step past the closet, and turn left, and you were facing the ocean. But the room was huge! As you walked toward the sliding door leading to the balcony, the sleeping area was on your left--a small room unto itself. To your right was a small anteroom with a large couch, TV, soft chairs. (The bathroom was near the fridge, sink, and closet area.) This was OKW style space. You could literally put in a couple of rollaway beds and still have room to move around (not that you could or would want to). I also believe they have spa services there, so for a couples retreat time, VB would work well, too.


----------



## MickeyMom76

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm, no is the short answer.  However, it was in the Inn, Ocean View, and I want to say it was either 2415 or 4215. . .I think. As you stand in the lobby facing the ocean, it was the top room in the right corner. It's configuration was great. The door opened to the right side (facing the direction of the pool) where you stepped into a short hall with a closet to your left and the fridge, microwave, sink area to the right. Step past the closet, and turn left, and you were facing the ocean. But the room was huge! As you walked toward the sliding door leading to the balcony, the sleeping area was on your left--a small room unto itself. To your right was a small anteroom with a large couch, TV, soft chairs. (The bathroom was near the fridge, sink, and closet area.) This was OKW style space. You could literally put in a couple of rollaway beds and still have room to move around (not that you could or would want to). I also believe they have spa services there, so for a couples retreat time, VB would work well, too.


Thanks!  I was thinking about the spa.  Do you or anyone know if they take Disney gift cards at the spa?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

sleepydog25 said:


> Hmmm, no is the short answer.  However, it was in the Inn, Ocean View, and I want to say it was either 2415 or 4215. . .I think. As you stand in the lobby facing the ocean, it was the top room in the right corner. It's configuration was great. The door opened to the right side (facing the direction of the pool) where you stepped into a short hall with a closet to your left and the fridge, microwave, sink area to the right. Step past the closet, and turn left, and you were facing the ocean. But the room was huge! As you walked toward the sliding door leading to the balcony, the sleeping area was on your left--a small room unto itself. To your right was a small anteroom with a large couch, TV, soft chairs. (The bathroom was near the fridge, sink, and closet area.) This was OKW style space. You could literally put in a couple of rollaway beds and still have room to move around (not that you could or would want to). I also believe they have spa services there, so for a couples retreat time, VB would work well, too.


Room 2415 (the 2 is the inn building, 4 for the floor number). We think that’s one of the two best inn rooms at VB. We were given that room on our first inn stay (our third visit to VB). The other room with a similar configuration is in the mirror-image position on the left side. Since then, we’ve checked on availability when checking in and were successful once more in about 15 visits.

When we last stayed in that room (quite a number of years ago now), it had a king size bed rather than two queens, so the front desk said they did not put parties that would need the two queens in either of those rooms. It was a great configuration for the two of us. The bed configuration may have changed since we were last in that room, since there has been a complete turnover of the rooms by now.


----------



## sleepydog25

Ralph&Pam said:


> Room 2415 (the 2 is the inn building, 4 for the floor number). We think that’s one of the two best inn rooms at VB. We were given that room on our first inn stay (our third visit to VB). The other room with a similar configuration is in the mirror-image position on the left side. Since then, we’ve checked on availability when checking in and were successful once more in about 15 visits.
> 
> When we last stayed in that room (quite a number of years ago now), it had a king size bed rather than two queens, so the front desk said they did not put parties that would need the two queens in either of those rooms. It was a great configuration for the two of us. The bed configuration may have changed since we were last in that room, since there has been a complete turnover of the rooms by now.


Sounds just like our room, indeed! And, no, the configuration hasn't changed--still the one bed with plenty of space. It was a great room!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Has anyone who has stayed recently done the American Icon Brewery tour.  I think I saw it is offered Tuesday and Thursday afternoons, and if anyone has how was it?


----------



## goofy4wdw2

Does anyone know cost for rentals (bikes, beach chairs/umbrellas, fishing poles, kayaks/boats, etc) or where I can find this info? Thank you!


----------



## gortman65

Wondering what brand of coffee is provided in the  villas these days.  Is it Joffery’s?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

RSHEALAND said:


> Has anyone who has stayed recently done the American Icon Brewery tour.  I think I saw it is offered Tuesday and Thursday afternoons, and if anyone has how was it?


Didn’t know about this, but I may plan to do it on Thursday, 11/7. Sounds like fun. For anyone else interested, here’s a link: https://www.americaniconbrewery.com/about-us/public-brewery-tours/.


----------



## smjj

We are staying at VB for the first time in just 27 days. I have a list of several restaurants close by but does anyone have a recommendation for us that is your favorite? It is just the two of us. Thanks in advance..smjj..ºoº


----------



## sleepydog25

smjj said:


> We are staying at VB for the first time in just 27 days. I have a list of several restaurants close by but does anyone have a recommendation for us that is your favorite? It is just the two of us. Thanks in advance..smjj..ºoº


Blackfins in Sebastian was quite good when we were there last March. It's located in the Capt Hiram's resort, but really easy to get to, about a 15 minute drive from the Disney's resort. Solid food, nice location (on the water, at least a dock), and good service. You can google the place and see what it looks like, as well as look at their menu. We also dined at Cobalt's in VB proper, and it was fine, though not superb. It sits in a Kimpton property, the Vero Beach Hotel & Spa. Also has water views if you sit outside, and is definitely a bit more upscale than Blackfins. That, too, is about a 15-minute drive though in the opposite direction. Finally, there is Wave Kitchen and Bar that features a paella dish, and it's located in the Costa d'Este Beach Resort and Spa which is close to Cobalt. Solid food, solid service; still, the paella was a bit of a let down as there was no socarrat on the bottom, and the seafood was overcooked. Tasty but not expertly done. We'd go back to any of those three but our favorite was the first one, Blackfins.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

smjj said:


> We are staying at VB for the first time in just 27 days. I have a list of several restaurants close by but does anyone have a recommendation for us that is your favorite? It is just the two of us. Thanks in advance..smjj..ºoº


We dine at the Ocean Grill in Vero Beach every time we stay at VB. It’s a 15 minute drive south along A1A to Beachland Blvd. Http://www.ocean-grill.com. They start taking names for seating one hour prior to opening for dinner. We add our name so we can get a window-side table, then enjoy a pre-dinner drink in the bar.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Ralph&Pam said:


> Didn’t know about this, but I may plan to do it on Thursday, 11/7. Sounds like fun. For anyone else interested, here’s a link: https://www.americaniconbrewery.com/about-us/public-brewery-tours/.


I think it is offered straight from the resort. I’ll be there in 2 weeks and let you know


----------



## Ralph&Pam

RSHEALAND said:


> I think it is offered straight from the resort. I’ll be there in 2 weeks and let you know


Thanks. Will look forward to your report.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Ralph&Pam said:


> We dine at the Ocean Grill in Vero Beach every time we stay at VB. It’s a 15 minute drive south along A1A to Beachland Blvd. Http://www.ocean-grill.com. They start taking names for seating one hour prior to opening for dinner. We add our name so we can get a window-side table, then enjoy a pre-dinner drink in the bar.



Thanks for the suggestion, we are going to Vero Beach for the first time this coming February.  I checked out above referenced website and this place looks good, we will have to try it.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## jenhelgren

Does Vero Beach Walmart have a souvenir section? We shopped around Hilton Head Island and ended up buying almost all our souvenirs in Walmart at the end of the trip so I was hoping Vero would be similar and we will just head straight to Walmart!


----------



## MrsBooch

We are planning an August 2020 trip to Vero, and having never been of course I'm here digging for information. Is it safe for me to assume that there is no 2019 Vero thread and that this thread is just THE thread for Vero despite the date?


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsBooch said:


> We are planning an August 2020 trip to Vero, and having never been of course I'm here digging for information. Is it safe for me to assume that there is no 2019 Vero thread and that this thread is just THE thread for Vero despite the date?


Yes. Whomever runs the thread apparently hasn't updated the thread title in quite some time.   However, if you look at the dates of the past several pages of posts, I think you'll notice they are fairly current. In short, Disney's VB resort is very laid back and doesn't offer a lot in terms of dining or activities outside of the typical family things. If you want to just enjoy the ocean and the beach vibe, then you won't be disappointed. If you're looking for a busier trip and better food, then you'll have to visit other places nearby. That's not meant to be a pejorative statement, just our observations.


----------



## MrsBooch

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes. Whomever runs the thread apparently hasn't updated the thread title in quite some time.   However, if you look at the dates of the past several pages of posts, I think you'll notice they are fairly current. In short, Disney's VB resort is very laid back and doesn't offer a lot in terms of dining or activities outside of the typical family things. If you want to just enjoy the ocean and the beach vibe, then you won't be disappointed. If you're looking for a busier trip and better food, then you'll have to visit other places nearby. That's not meant to be a pejorative statement, just our observations.



then i think it'll be perfect. We went to Disney's Hilton Head resort in August and found it to be right up our alley in terms of activity level and laid back vibe. We (DS and DH) are taking my MIL and FIL to Vero to celebrate her retirement after 40 years of teaching. All she wants to do is lay out under the sun - so I think she'll be fine. All my son will want to do is putt putt golf and water slide and as long as I can get Dole Whip I'm set.
I did have a question - my husband is a big golfer - are there any nearby courses that anyone would recommend? Also I know in Hilton Head, DVC members received (minor) discounts at certain courses in the surrounding areas - is that the same deal at Vero? Just curious.


----------



## sleepydog25

MrsBooch said:


> then i think it'll be perfect. We went to Disney's Hilton Head resort in August and found it to be right up our alley in terms of activity level and laid back vibe. We (DS and DH) are taking my MIL and FIL to Vero to celebrate her retirement after 40 years of teaching. All she wants to do is lay out under the sun - so I think she'll be fine. All my son will want to do is putt putt golf and water slide and as long as I can get Dole Whip I'm set.
> I did have a question - my husband is a big golfer - are there any nearby courses that anyone would recommend? Also I know in Hilton Head, DVC members received (minor) discounts at certain courses in the surrounding areas - is that the same deal at Vero? Just curious.


We like HHI much better than VB: better beach, more and better food options within easy reach, and the best CMs anywhere. Still, you will definitely be able to relax under the sun. As for golfing, there are numerous courses within half an hour's drive, and I suspect at least a handful of them are open to the public. I've not golfed at VB, however, so I can't give you the lowdown on that.


----------



## floridafam

MrsBooch said:


> then i think it'll be perfect. We went to Disney's Hilton Head resort in August and found it to be right up our alley in terms of activity level and laid back vibe. We (DS and DH) are taking my MIL and FIL to Vero to celebrate her retirement after 40 years of teaching. All she wants to do is lay out under the sun - so I think she'll be fine. All my son will want to do is putt putt golf and water slide and as long as I can get Dole Whip I'm set.
> I did have a question - my husband is a big golfer - are there any nearby courses that anyone would recommend? Also I know in Hilton Head, DVC members received (minor) discounts at certain courses in the surrounding areas - is that the same deal at Vero? Just curious.


My DH likes Sandridge golf course but he doesn’t go that often. I think Quail Valley is private but you could look into it. I would ask at the front desk about available discounts. They may have an arrangement with a local course.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunrise pics 10/26/19


----------



## Mickeynutty

Beautiful!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Mickeynutty said:


> Beautiful!!


Yes!


----------



## RSHEALAND

I did the American Icon Brewery tour last Thursday offered through the resort. Cost was $35 booked in advance through Ebb & Flo. The tour is available Tuesdays and Thursdays leaving the resort at 315pm. I think Brandon was our tour guide from the resort and he was even more knowledgeable than the person giving the tour at the brewery. You get a beer flight to taste and a pint glass to take home. I even got a sample of another beer that was available.  Beautiful building. I went back for lunch a couple days later and to pick up a couple six packs to take home. Any questions just ask


----------



## Ralph&Pam

RSHEALAND said:


> I did the American Icon Brewery tour last Thursday offered through the resort. Cost was $35 booked in advance through Ebb & Flo. The tour is available Tuesdays and Thursdays leaving the resort at 315pm. I think Brandon was our tour guide from the resort and he was even more knowledgeable than the person giving the tour at the brewery. You get a beer flight to taste and a pint glass to take home. I even got a sample of another beer that was available.  Beautiful building. I went back for lunch a couple days later and to pick up a couple six packs to take home. Any questions just askView attachment 448924View attachment 448925View attachment 448926View attachment 448927View attachment 448928


How far in advance did you book the tour at E&F’s? We arrive next Tuesday and I would want to do the Thursday tour, since we depart on Saturday for a DCL cruise.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Ralph&Pam said:


> How far in advance did you book the tour at E&F’s? We arrive next Tuesday and I would want to do the Thursday tour, since we depart on Saturday for a DCL cruise.


I booked mine Wednesday afternoon for Thursday


----------



## Ralph&Pam

RSHEALAND said:


> I booked mine Wednesday afternoon for Thursday


Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Will do that tour someday.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Did the brewery tour today. I was the only guest. Brandon was my guide/designated driver. Excellent tour, lovely facility, knowledgeable folks, well worth the $35 plus tax.


----------



## MrsBooch

What kind of things go on at Vero resort for thanksgiving. We are thinking of next year and avoiding family going down for thanksgiving. Does the resort do a thanksgiving dinner? Any special activities? I beleive it's already decorated for Christmas right?


----------



## Murron

We just returned from Vero.   They offer a Thanksgiving Buffet at Wind and Waves Grill.   Get your reservations early!  Because of the holiday week, the resort was fully booked.  There were children's activities every single day...pool trivia, pool party dancing, water slide races, turtles on the beach, etc.   For older kids, surfing lessons, paddle boarding, and crafty things in the community center.


----------



## MrsBooch

Murron said:


> We just returned from Vero.   They offer a Thanksgiving Buffet at Wind and Waves Grill.   Get your reservations early!  Because of the holiday week, the resort was fully booked.  There were children's activities every single day...pool trivia, pool party dancing, water slide races, turtles on the beach, etc.   For older kids, surfing lessons, paddle boarding, and crafty things in the community center.



This sounds ideal!! thanks!


----------



## tidefan

I may have missed this earlier, but...

We are doing a 5 day stay at Vero that is sandwiched by a night prior at AKV and a night after at Riviera.  My question is, if I get the dining plan for my night at AKV, the mug usually stays good for 14 days at any WDW resort (so I know it will be good when we get back to Riviera), my question is, will it also work at VB?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

tidefan said:


> I may have missed this earlier, but...
> 
> We are doing a 5 day stay at Vero that is sandwiched by a night prior at AKV and a night after at Riviera.  My question is, if I get the dining plan for my night at AKV, the mug usually stays good for 14 days at any WDW resort (so I know it will be good when we get back to Riviera), my question is, will it also work at VB?


Yes, it should. We have followed a BWV stay with a VB stay and continued to use our mugs. Also, it appears VB now operates off the same computer system, and Magic Bands should also work for all you stays.


----------



## MickeyMom76

Does anyone know if the Wind & Waves Goofy Breakfast is a buffet?  Sorry if this has already been answered.  I tried reading through the thread and didn’t see it...


----------



## Amanda Moore

MickeyMom76 said:


> Does anyone know if the Wind & Waves Goofy Breakfast is a buffet?  Sorry if this has already been answered.  I tried reading through the thread and didn’t see it...


Yes, it was a buffet when I went in June 2018.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MickeyMom76 said:


> Does anyone know if the Wind & Waves Goofy Breakfast is a buffet?  Sorry if this has already been answered.  I tried reading through the thread and didn’t see it...


It’s always been family style served when we’ve gone.  I would call the resort to find out.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

bobbiwoz said:


> It’s always been family style served when we’ve gone.  I would call the resort to find out.





Amanda Moore said:


> Yes, it was a buffet when I went in June 2018.


Timing may make a difference here. When we last did the breakfast, it was a buffet served in the Sea Grape Room, not in the Wind and Waves Restaurant proper. That was January 2018. In previous visits, we had done family style in the dining room. We were at VB last November, but departed on a cruise on Saturday morning, so didn’t do the breakfast that trip.


----------



## hereforthechurros

When does availability show for the public? For instance I see availability on the date I want, it’s been there for two days now, but not showing online on the main public Vero Beach site. I do not have points to rent it but would prefer that route. Not sure what to do! Does calling the resort to book help?


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyMom76 said:


> Does anyone know if the Wind & Waves Goofy Breakfast is a buffet?  Sorry if this has already been answered.  I tried reading through the thread and didn’t see it...


Yes it’s a buffet. You can get your food while goofy makes the rounds.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Missing the sunrises


----------



## dvcterry

RSHEALAND said:


> Missing the sunrisesView attachment 489993


Gorgeous, they do have some beauties.


RSHEALAND said:


> Missing the sunrisesView attachment 489993


Gorgeous.  They do have some beauties.


----------



## dvcterry

The Dole Whip at Vero Beach


----------



## RSHEALAND

Another favorite sunrise


----------



## RSHEALAND

I even miss the artwork


----------



## sabrecmc

Since our June Disney World trip is out, we moved our vacation to Vero.  I thought that would be a good option under the circumstances. We stayed there years ago and had a lovely time.  Hope everything works out for this trip.  Fingers crossed and masks on!


----------



## dvcterry

Framed photo lobby area before spa


----------



## 2theCastle

We are trying to hedge our bets in July, 3 nights AKL  then 3 nights Vero, hoping pools are open and maybe a park but at least beach access if it’s a bust at WDW.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Bellecruiser

We will be there JULY 5-10.  I sure hope they are open.


----------



## jlmasl

Just booked 8/16 to 8/20!  Fingers crossed it will happen!!!!


----------



## Tink10

We have a 1 bedroom booked for June 1. This morning I read that the other Vero resorts were opening as early as tomorrow, so I'm really hoping that we see them open sooner rather than later. 

Also on an interesting note, we had dinner reservations at Wind & Waves on May 30 & a breakfast on June 2.....Last week I received a call from Wind & Waves cancelling my May 30 dinner. So far, no call about breakfast on June 2.


----------



## bebec22

I canceled a Disney Cruise for August and replaced it with Vero Beach! I became a DVC member last year and have yet to use my points.  I had a 7 night WDW trip booked for April which obviously didn't happen.  I also had a 6 night trip booked for July but it was with my mom and kids and my mom is older and considered high risk so we decided to canceled that trip.  The cruise was going to be with my DH and kids, followed by 5 nights in WDW.  I decided to book 5 nights at VB and kept 3 nights at WDW.  I figured I can always cancel the 3 WDW nights if I don't feel comfortable going to the parks yet (if they're even open!).  I've been trying to do some research on VB but there isn't a ton of information out there.  I booked a studio. It was either that or an Inn room but I wanted the exterior entrance.

How far in advance should I book dining at VB? I'd love to do the character meal but I'm afraid it won't be offered for the time being.


----------



## Tink10

bebec22 said:


> I canceled a Disney Cruise for August and replaced it with Vero Beach! I became a DVC member last year and have yet to use my points.  I had a 7 night WDW trip booked for April which obviously didn't happen.  I also had a 6 night trip booked for July but it was with my mom and kids and my mom is older and considered high risk so we decided to canceled that trip.  The cruise was going to be with my DH and kids, followed by 5 nights in WDW.  I decided to book 5 nights at VB and kept 3 nights at WDW.  I figured I can always cancel the 3 WDW nights if I don't feel comfortable going to the parks yet (if they're even open!).  I've been trying to do some research on VB but there isn't a ton of information out there.  I booked a studio. It was either that or an Inn room but I wanted the exterior entrance.
> 
> How far in advance should I book dining at VB? I'd love to do the character meal but I'm afraid it won't be offered for the time being.



Vero is awesome and you'll love it!

I'm *not* a beach person, but we sold all of our BWV points and three quarters of our SSR points and bought Vero. It's a magical place and the cast is outstanding!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Ms.Minnie

We went to Vero Beach for the first time this past Feb and it was really nice.  We spent two weeks at WDW then moved on to Vero Beach, great way to end our annual trip to WDW.  I hope you enjoy it as much as we did.   

To answer your question about dinning reservations I think you can wait until you get there.  The dinning room was never full when we were there, they have a rather limited menu.  It was good but not a huge selection.  I don't know about the character meal, DH and I weren't interested in that so I don't know.


----------



## sabrecmc

I tried to book the Pirate dinner for July 22 and it wasn't available to be booked yet, just FYI.  The CM on the phone suggested checking back around 30 days out.


----------



## bebec22

sabrecmc said:


> I tried to book the Pirate dinner for July 22 and it wasn't available to be booked yet, just FYI.  The CM on the phone suggested checking back around 30 days out.


Is calling the only way to book dining for VB?


----------



## dislainey

Walked the beach at Vero today.  Had a lovely conversation with a conservation CM who was marking a sea turtle nest. These CM’s are working hard and were not furloughed at all.  Lots of marked off nests....hoping there are many hatchlings.
Elaine


----------



## Maistre Gracey

dislainey said:


> Walked the beach at Vero today.  Had a lovely conversation with a conservation CM who was marking a sea turtle nest. These CM’s are working hard and were not furloughed at all.  Lots of marked off nests....hoping there are many hatchlings.
> Elaine


Hello!! You must be a neighbor. We live about 10 minute drive from the resort. 
We also walked the beach a couple of days back.


----------



## dislainey

Hi Neighbor,

After staying a few times at this lovely resort,  we decided to purchase here at Vero.
Blessed to be able to enjoy this beach.

Elaine


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## dislainey

Beautiful!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

RSHEALAND said:


> View attachment 496505



What a beautiful picture!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## teawar

After canceling: Aulani for Spring Break, 2 other WDW trips in May, and just canceled our replacement Aulani trip in June, we decided to make an attempt at staying at Vero for the end of June. Not sure if that’s going to happen, but it doesn’t hurt to have it in place just in case. We’ve been to DVC Hilton Head twice and are excited about trying out Vero. Fingers crossed that it will be able to happen, but patient if it doesn’t due to CoViD.


----------



## franbot

Will they be closing the pool for most of the fall?


----------



## RSHEALAND

franbot said:


> Will they be closing the pool for most of the fall?


Yes, I’ve heard 9/28 is the start date


----------



## MrsBooch

dislainey said:


> Walked the beach at Vero today.  Had a lovely conversation with a conservation CM who was marking a sea turtle nest. These CM’s are working hard and were not furloughed at all.  Lots of marked off nests....hoping there are many hatchlings.
> Elaine



That is great! Did you happen to talk about when the resort is going to be opening??? (JK of course) I'm so desparate for some news about the non WDW DVC resorts.


----------



## VeroGuy

MrsBooch said:


> That is great! Did you happen to talk about when the resort is going to be opening??? (JK of course) I'm so desparate for some news about the non WDW DVC resorts.


You and me both!


----------



## floridafam

http://veronews.com/2020/05/27/disney-resort-in-vero-to-reopen-june-15/


----------



## MrsBooch

This is awesome news - i just am interested to see how they roll out the pool operationally. I'm guessing a lot of distance between groups of chairs maybe?


----------



## VeroGuy

MrsBooch said:


> This is awesome news - i just am interested to see how they roll out the pool operationally. I'm guessing a lot of distance between groups of chairs maybe?


That’s my guess also, and I’m totally fine with that!


----------



## BrentKohl

Darn.  Missed it by one week.  I had my reservation for the week before opening.  Phooey.


----------



## stfxkid

So many people are going to discover our Vero now.  Unfortunately once they stay here they will fall in love and we will find it even harder to book.


----------



## DisneyGal24

Checking into VB at the end of the month and this will be our first DVC stay in a 1BR. Does it have a regular coffee pot or a Keurig? Also, I plan to cook a few meals. Does it have cookware?


----------



## MrsBooch

DisneyGal24 said:


> Checking into VB at the end of the month and this will be our first DVC stay in a 1BR. Does it have a regular coffee pot or a Keurig? Also, I plan to cook a few meals. Does it have cookware?



Regular coffee pot and cookware included - things like pots and pans and casserole dishes, silverware, coking utensils etc. all there - the only thing that wasnt: pizza pan. Not a deal breaker haha but they are pretty well stocked.


----------



## teawar

We are going to Vero for the first time during the third week of June. We’ve been to DVC HHI before, any tips, tricks, or suggestions? Is there a blog or YouTube video out there with more information besides what’s on the Disney website or on here? Thanks for the guidance.  We can’t wait!


----------



## sleepydog25

teawar said:


> We are going to Vero for the first time during the third week of June. We’ve been to DVC HHI before, any tips, tricks, or suggestions? Is there a blog or YouTube video out there with more information besides what’s on the Disney website or on here? Thanks for the guidance.  We can’t wait!


You can search YouTube for videos of VB that include the lobby, various rooms, the beach, etc. They are helpful to a point. We've stayed at HHI a few times, and about a year ago stayed at VB for the first time.
OBSERVATIONS
- Dining: not much at VB. They do have the onsite restaurant, _Wind and Waves Grill_, and it's decent. The menu is a bit limited and moderately well-executed. There are a couple of local joints near the resort, but again, the food is just average. To get better and more dining options, you have to drive into VB or Sebastian proper, so that will take a bit of time. Hands down, HHI wins on dining with all the marvelous places to eat nearby. 
- Activities: both resorts have them, but HHI has more. Plus, there are many excursions from HHI that VB can't quite match. 
- The HHI area is large enough that some of it wakes up early enough to grab a coffee by the break of dawn at a nearby Starbucks or a couple of restaurants. Disney's VB resort doesn't do this. They do put out coffee near the spa entrance but it disappears quickly, and the resort itself doesn't really spring to life until after 8 a.m.
- The beach at VB is right there, and that's a plus. The beach at HHI is nicer, but as you know, you have to bike, drive, walk, or shuttle there. 
- Pools are roughly the same, so that's a wash. 
- CMs are good at VB, but again, they don't quite compare to those at HHI.
- For us, the overall vibe at VB is very laid back, a relax on the beach or by the pool sense, and seemed to attract a large number of older retirees. If you simply want a resort where you can sit on the beach or by the pool all day, and you don't require much in the way of varied dining, then VB will do quite nicely. Still, we didn't enjoy it nearly as much as we do HHI.


----------



## teawar

sleepydog25 said:


> You can search YouTube for videos of VB that include the lobby, various rooms, the beach, etc. They are helpful to a point. We've stayed at HHI a few times, and about a year ago stayed at VB for the first time.
> OBSERVATIONS
> - Dining: not much at VB. They do have the onsite restaurant, _Wind and Waves Grill_, and it's decent. The menu is a bit limited and moderately well-executed. There are a couple of local joints near the resort, but again, the food is just average. To get better and more dining options, you have to drive into VB or Sebastian proper, so that will take a bit of time. Hands down, HHI wins on dining with all the marvelous places to eat nearby.
> - Activities: both resorts have them, but HHI has more. Plus, there are many excursions from HHI that VB can't quite match.
> - The HHI area is large enough that some of it wakes up early enough to grab a coffee by the break of dawn at a nearby Starbucks or a couple of restaurants. Disney's VB resort doesn't do this. They do put out coffee near the spa entrance but it disappears quickly, and the resort itself doesn't really spring to life until after 8 a.m.
> - The beach at VB is right there, and that's a plus. The beach at HHI is nicer, but as you know, you have to bike, drive, walk, or shuttle there.
> - Pools are roughly the same, so that's a wash.
> - CMs are good at VB, but again, they don't quite compare to those at HHI.
> - For us, the overall vibe at VB is very laid back, a relax on the beach or by the pool sense, and seemed to attract a large number of older retirees. If you simply want a resort where you can sit on the beach or by the pool all day, and you don't require much in the way of varied dining, then VB will do quite nicely. Still, we didn't enjoy it nearly as much as we do HHI.


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

One Bedroom pics


----------



## Ila Sikorski

Hi! We're checking into VB 09/07. Does anyone know the date the refurbs start? Website says late September so hoping we caught it just in time. Do you know of any characters besides the Saturday breakfast? (We will not be there on a Saturday.) It's myself, my husband, and our two year old daughter so any tips and tricks would be fabulous! We're also staying in an Ocean View Inn, we picked this instead of the Studio, does anyone have any pros and cons? Thank you so much!


----------



## DisneyGal24

RSHEALAND said:


> View attachment 498484View attachment 498485View attachment 498486View attachment 498487View attachment 498488View attachment 498489View attachment 498490View attachment 498491


I love it! I don’t know what the one bedroom villas looked like before this but this is gorgeous! I cannot wait to check in June 29


----------



## RSHEALAND

Ila Sikorski said:


> Hi! We're checking into VB 09/07. Does anyone know the date the refurbs start? Website says late September so hoping we caught it just in time. Do you know of any characters besides the Saturday breakfast? (We will not be there on a Saturday.) It's myself, my husband, and our two year old daughter so any tips and tricks would be fabulous! We're also staying in an Ocean View Inn, we picked this instead of the Studio, does anyone have any pros and cons? Thank you so much!


Most reports say the pool refurbs start 9/28 so you should be fine at the beginning of the month. Ocean View Inn rooms are great for the view but some have open railings and some have a short wall


----------



## RSHEALAND

If anyone is flying in or out for your next trip, check your flight itineraries. I checked mine today for a stay next month and connecting flight leaves earlier than the first flight on the way in and my departing flight was switched from 4pm to 7am. Now I have to see what I can switch the flights to


----------



## DisneyGal24

Are magic bands used at VBR?


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Bellecruiser

DisneyGal24 said:


> Are magic bands used at VBR?


No, MB are not used at VB.


----------



## tidefan

Bellecruiser said:


> No, MB are not used at VB.


Actually, while they don't provide MB's at Vero, I believe that if you bring yours from WDW that they can use them.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

tidefan said:


> Actually, while they don't provide MB's at Vero, I believe that if you bring yours from WDW that they can use them.


That was true when we last stayed there in November, 2019.


----------



## floridafam

Bellecruiser said:


> No, MB are not used at VB.


Maybe the new Covid policies will involve more MB use at VB. I’d love a VB themed MB with turtles or something.


----------



## DisneyGal24

We will bring our magic bands and see what happens.


----------



## tidefan

Posted on another thread, but thought you would like it here as well.  Here is the COVID-19 dashboard from Indian River County as well as the rules on beaches/playgrounds:


----------



## CarolynK

DisneyGal24 said:


> We will bring our magic bands and see what happens.


I think if your stay coincides with a stay at WDW - for which you're issued Magic Bands - the MB's then consequently will work at VB. If you search "magic bands" in this thread, I even posted about it two years ago: 2 out of 4 of our bands worked at VB (which is not bad, considering we NEVER have all bands work at WDW without some CM intervention!).


----------



## Ralph&Pam

CarolynK said:


> I think if your stay coincides with a stay at WDW - for which you're issued Magic Bands - the MB's then consequently will work at VB. If you search "magic bands" in this thread, I even posted about it two years ago: 2 out of 4 of our bands worked at VB (which is not bad, considering we NEVER have all bands work at WDW without some CM intervention!).


We used Magic Bands at VB last November without any WDW stay on that trip. I have found that any non-functioning Magic Band can be activated using the My Disney Experience site. I simply select the MB I want to use, deactivate it, then reactivate it. This has worked every time without a trip to the front desk for CM assistance.


----------



## CarolynK

Ralph&Pam said:


> We used Magic Bands at VB last November without any WDW stay on that trip. I have found that any non-functioning Magic Band can be activated using the My Disney Experience site. I simply select the MB I want to use, deactivate it, then reactivate it. This has worked every time without a trip to the front desk for CM assistance.


Good to know!


----------



## texansue

Have there been any updates on the construction at the resort?  Wondering if it's still on track for September.


----------



## RSHEALAND

texansue said:


> Have there been any updates on the construction at the resort?  Wondering if it's still on track for September.


Yes September 28th is the start date


----------



## Tigger1

Are High Chairs available for Inn Room Studios?


----------



## bobvb22

Is there any details on what type of work they are doing to the pool area when closed?  Is it mechanical and minor facelift and paint.   Or any major renovation?  I have not seen any details, other than it is just closed for about 2 month renovation.  But no details on what the renovation is.


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobvb22 said:


> Is there any details on what type of work they are doing to the pool area when closed?  Is it mechanical and minor facelift and paint.   Or any major renovation?  I have not seen any details, other than it is just closed for about 2 month renovation.  But no details on what the renovation is.


I believe there is some major work being done. I remember hearing mini golf and splash  pad area getting renovated and adding another hot tub. Now if I could only remember where I read that


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## tidefan

Anyone checking in on the 15th?  If so, would love to know how things are operating!


----------



## DisneyGal24

RSHEALAND said:


> View attachment 500576View attachment 500577


I am so excited to check into VB in 17 days!!!


----------



## Bellecruiser

DisneyGal24 said:


> I am so excited to check into VB in 17 days!!!


So jealous of you!


----------



## TikiRob

Road trip! 19 Days until HHI, 20 until AKV and 25 until Vero Beach!


----------



## tidefan

We check into VB in 19 days!


----------



## Bellecruiser

TikiRob said:


> Road trip! 19 Days until HHI, 20 until AKV and 25 until Vero Beach!


What a wonderful trip.  Three of my favorites!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## wisconsinmom

We’ll be checking in on Monday.   I’ll update with the restrictions.  We are so excited for beach time!!!


----------



## gojoe

With all that's happening Labor Day seems so far away. Can't wait to feel the sun on my face and hear the waves crash on the shore.


----------



## k-wa

Also checking in Monday for two nights! Happy to report back.


----------



## MrsBooch

wisconsinmom said:


> We’ll be checking in on Monday.   I’ll update with the restrictions.  We are so excited for beach time!!!





k-wa said:


> Also checking in Monday for two nights! Happy to report back.



THANK YOU!


----------



## MrsBooch

I chatted with  DVC CM this morning - and they said they: 
"do not yet have any information on what social distancing with look like at the pools once the Disney Vacation Club Resorts reopen. I hope we get the information soon, as Disney's Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort reopen tomorrow!"

I am really surprised that they still won't say anything. 

Also - anyone going soon - are you coming from NJ, NY or CT?


----------



## DisneyGal24

I cannot wait to hear updates from people going this week!


----------



## RSHEALAND

MrsBooch said:


> I chatted with  DVC CM this morning - and they said they:
> "do not yet have any information on what social distancing with look like at the pools once the Disney Vacation Club Resorts reopen. I hope we get the information soon, as Disney's Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort reopen tomorrow!"
> 
> I am really surprised that they still won't say anything.
> 
> Also - anyone going soon - are you coming from NJ, NY or CT?


I am due to arrive in 4 weeks from CT and not sure if I will be able to go. From what I have heard either the quarantine order is in effect through 6/30 or 7/7 or indefinite at this point


----------



## SteffyLou

Is anyone there today? What is the pool situation? Is there another thread about this?


----------



## Rxdr2013

We will be at VB for July 4 weekend. Our first time there. Can't wait to see how everything goes with reopening.


----------



## jerseygal

RSHEALAND said:


> I am due to arrive in 4 weeks from CT and not sure if I will be able to go. From what I have heard either the quarantine order is in effect through 6/30 or 7/7 or indefinite at this point


We heard on the Fllorida  news last night that the Governor was considering lifting the quarantine from NY and Ct, but with the recent uptick of cases, he is not lifting the quarantine as of yet,


----------



## sabrecmc

SteffyLou said:


> Is anyone there today? What is the pool situation? Is there another thread about this?



Reports are that the chairs are spaced out for social distancing.  You tell the CM at the pool entrance how many are in  your party and if you want loungers or umbrella or what and they direct you.  You are told not to move the chairs.  They ask that if you leave for more than 40 minutes, you take your stuff with you.  They clean it after each party leaves.  Pool, slide and kiddie splash areas are open.  So far, it sounds really reasonable and successful.


----------



## Rxdr2013

sabrecmc said:


> Reports are that the chairs are spaced out for social distancing.  You tell the CM at the pool entrance how many are in  your party and if you want loungers or umbrella or what and they direct you.  You are told not to move the chairs.  They ask that if you leave for more than 40 minutes, you take your stuff with you.  They clean it after each party leaves.  Pool, slide and kiddie splash areas are open.  So far, it sounds really reasonable and successful.



What about masks? Same requirement as WDW 2 years and up anytime except eating and swimming?


----------



## ladyelizabeth

Here with the Ears did a live walk-through today on youtube.


----------



## mc2472

Trying to clarify if sitting by the pool at a table or lounge chair, are you expected to wear a mask?


----------



## bebec22

mc2472 said:


> Trying to clarify if sitting by the pool at a table or lounge chair, are you expected to wear a mask?


From all of the reports I've read on Facebook, no you do not need to wear a mask anywhere in the pool area unless you are ordering food/drinks.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Anyone know the age limit on the jet ski passenger?


----------



## DisneyGal24

ladyelizabeth said:


> Here with the Ears did a live walk-through today on youtube.


This was great information! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Dicentras

In light of Covid’s footprint on the parks, we are considering moving our October WDW trip to be at least half Vero with the other half resort only at Riviera.  However, I just noticed the pool will be down...  will it be worthwhile to still go with that out of commission, or should I just stick with the whole stay at Riviera?


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## dislainey

Gorgeous !

Thanks for sharing.

Elaine


----------



## tidefan

On COVID, it looks like while the rest of Florida is increasing quite a bit, it does seem more modest in Indian River County...


----------



## teawar

We are on ourOur first stay at Vero and everything has been fantastic. Clean room, friendly staff, and people wearing masks. There is an offer when you check in to purchase a $100 gift card for the the sit down restaurants and get a $20 extra gift card for use at the other restaurants. We used this and had a great meal! You can make a reservation on opentable.


----------



## jerseygal

teawar said:


> We are on ourOur first stay at Vero and everything has been fantastic. Clean room, friendly staff, and people wearing masks. There is an offer when you check in to purchase a $100 gift card for the the sit down restaurants and get a $20 extra gift card for use at the other restaurants. We used this and had a great meal! You can make a reservation on opentable.


Are Vero area restaurants fully open? What extra precautions are in place at the pool? Do people seem to be socially distancing on the beach? Thanks in advance!


----------



## teawar

jerseygal said:


> Are Vero area restaurants fully open? What extra precautions are in place at the pool? Do people seem to be socially distancing on the beach? Thanks in advance!



1. The restaurants are open in Sebastian with social distancing and limited seating. We ate at Squid Lips right next to the open windows over the dock. That’s the only place we ventured to...

2. Pool: You check in at the gate and a CM asks how many in your party and helps locate loungers or a table to sit at. They have a map and mark off areas taken on it. They ask that you fold up your chairs when you leave and they clean them between parties. They make frequent announcements about separating. There are markers located in high traffic areas as reminders. We felt good at the pool until the slide races, it gets more crowded, but we just moved to a less crowded space.

3. Lots and lots of space on the beach! Just avoid the turtle nests.


----------



## teawar

teawar said:


> 1. The restaurants are open in Sebastian with social distancing and limited seating. We ate at Squid Lips right next to the open windows over the dock. That’s the only place we ventured to...
> 
> 2. Pool: You check in at the gate and a CM asks how many in your party and helps locate loungers or a table to sit at. They have a map and mark off areas taken on it. They ask that you fold up your chairs when you leave and they clean them between parties. They make frequent announcements about separating. There are markers located in high traffic areas as reminders. We felt good at the pool until the slide races, it gets more crowded, but we just moved to a less crowded space.
> 
> 3. Lots and lots of space on the beach! Just avoid the turtle nests.


Not sure why my pictures are upside down!!!


----------



## jerseygal

teawar said:


> 1. The restaurants are open in Sebastian with social distancing and limited seating. We ate at Squid Lips right next to the open windows over the dock. That’s the only place we ventured to...
> 
> 2. Pool: You check in at the gate and a CM asks how many in your party and helps locate loungers or a table to sit at. They have a map and mark off areas taken on it. They ask that you fold up your chairs when you leave and they clean them between parties. They make frequent announcements about separating. There are markers located in high traffic areas as reminders. We felt good at the pool until the slide races, it gets more crowded, but we just moved to a less crowded space.
> 
> 3. Lots and lots of space on the beach! Just avoid the turtle nests.


Thank you for your post; enjoy your vaca!


----------



## SteffyLou

Does anyone have pictures of the menus for quick service and sit down? Or can you point me where to look?


----------



## tidefan

Question:  Does the coffee maker take regular basket filters, or do you have to use the Joffrey's pods?


----------



## RSHEALAND

SteffyLou said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the menus for quick service and sit down? Or can you point me where to look?


----------



## Freya424

Can you still go and eat at the restaurant if you’re not staying at the hotel?


----------



## BK2014

We are staying in late August.  Can reservations be made for dining at the resort in advance?


----------



## Rxdr2013

BK2014 said:


> We are staying in late August.  Can reservations be made for dining at the resort in advance?


check out open table. I just made some yesterday for july 4 weekend


----------



## jerseygal

Vero uses Magic Bands, correct?  Thank you!


----------



## ngl

jerseygal said:


> Vero uses Magic Bands, correct?  Thank you!


When we were there last summer they still were not but thought I saw someone say they may be now so hoping someone staying there can confirm. I am hoping for a touchless check in like at WDW which never was the case previously at Vero.


----------



## Rxdr2013

ngl said:


> When we were there last summer they still were not but thought I saw someone say they may be now so hoping someone staying there can confirm. I am hoping for a touchless check in like at WDW which never was the case previously at Vero.


Do you link your vero confirmation in MDE to do online check in?


----------



## ngl

Rxdr2013 said:


> Do you link your vero confirmation in MDE to do online check in?


You can still do online check in but they, as of last summer, were still giving physical Key to the World cards. We are VB owners and heard they were supposed to be changing to magic bands but have not received confirmation so hoping someone who has been there since reopening can confirm.


----------



## ILUVDizney

ngl said:


> You can still do online check in but they, as of last summer, were still giving physical Key to the World cards. We are VB owners and heard they were supposed to be changing to magic bands but have not received confirmation so hoping someone who has been there since reopening can confirm.


I just went in and linked our reservation in MDE.  We are doing a split stay with OKW first for a few days, so will have MBs to use from that (I thought I heard that they will work if you do this)?


----------



## tidefan

ILUVDizney said:


> I just went in and linked our reservation in MDE.  We are doing a split stay with OKW first for a few days, so will have MBs to use from that (I thought I heard that they will work if you do this)?


I believe they will, they just don’t issue them to you there, but if you have some, I believe that they will work.


----------



## DisneyGal24

Are there any touristy souvenir shops near the resort?


----------



## VeroGuy

Unless they have changed something magic bands will work at the resort. We were able to use them last year in June. I believe that the front desk will have to scan your band though, for it to work.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

VeroGuy said:


> Unless they have changed something magic bands will work at the resort. We were able to use them last year in June. I believe that the front desk will have to scan your band though, for it to work.


We were at VB last November. We were able to use our Magic Bands to open the room door and for charging food and drink once we had checked in for our stay. Of course we still had to visit the front desk to find out our room number for that stay. It will be good to hear whether some form of contactless check-in is now being used, since the reservation can be linked in the My Disney Experience app.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Hoping for a waitlist to come thru for one night in August to extend my stay.  Fingers crossed.  

Just watched a YouTuber do a resort update with blatant disregard to the policies.  Carrying her cup around claiming to be drinking which is why she won't wear a mask when asked to wear it while walking the resort.  She was also not really respecting the personal space of the aquatic activity rental guy on the beach.  

When criticized in the comments she responded to one person, "OK Boomer."  And here I am thinking she doesn't exactly look THAT young; not like it matters when it comes to being a decent responsible adult.

Meanwhile being in healthcare I report to work every day, and wear a mask my entire 8 hour shift except when I'm on break.  Florida's #s are skyrocketing because of inconsiderate people like her.  Stating masks are polluting beaches and the ocean is moot if again, you are a decent responsible adult.


----------



## floridafam

Eastcoast02 said:


> Hoping for a waitlist to come thru for one night in August to extend my stay.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Just watched a YouTuber do a resort update with blatant disregard to the policies.  Carrying her cup around claiming to be drinking which is why she won't wear a mask when asked to wear it while walking the resort.  She was also not really respecting the personal space of the aquatic activity rental guy on the beach.
> 
> When criticized in the comments she responded to one person, "OK Boomer."  And here I am thinking she doesn't exactly look THAT young; not like it matters when it comes to being a decent responsible adult.
> 
> Meanwhile being in healthcare I report to work every day, and wear a mask my entire 8 hour shift except when I'm on break.  Florida's #s are skyrocketing because of inconsiderate people like her.  Stating masks are polluting beaches and the ocean is moot if again, you are a decent responsible adult.


Do you have a link to the video?


----------



## Eastcoast02

floridafam said:


> Do you have a link to the video?








Here ya go!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

That really really bothers me. Particularly when she points out the sign with all the rules.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Eastcoast02 said:


> Here ya go!


Great video, thanks!


----------



## bebec22

Eastcoast02 said:


> Here ya go!


That was an incredibly uncomfortable video to watch.  Not just the no mask thing, everything about it was annoying.


----------



## floridafam

bebec22 said:


> That was an incredibly uncomfortable video to watch.  Not just the no mask thing, everything about it was annoying.


I agree. It was just odd and all over the place.


----------



## teawar

I think I’ll be okay if I don’t watch that blogger again in my life.

My family had a great time at Vero last week and definitely want to go back! It was top notch!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

We are very disappointed....we live in NY (upstate) and had reservations to go to Vero the week before labor day.  This would have been our 6th trip to Vero, it has become our family's tradition.  Well, first FL had the quarantine rules for visitors from NY so we were unsure how we would manage that.  Then NY make quarantine rules for anyone coming from (returning from) FL.  This is a problem because my daughter start school right when we get back and I also have to start classes (college professor) right when we get back.  I looked at moving our trip up so that we can come home and quarantine, but in the end quarantine is a big pain.  We have to order our groceries or have someone do our shopping for us.  Given that NY has been in some sort of shut down since March 13th, we just don't want to deal with a quarantine.  Alas, we will have to skip this year.  We keep telling ourselves that Vero isn't going anywhere and we have years of vacations ahead, but it is just a disappointment to lose a vacation (we have had 2 other trips cancelled on us because of Covid, one to Montreal for a formula 1 race and one to London for Thanksgiving this year).


----------



## ngl

AJollyHoliday said:


> We are very disappointed....we live in NY (upstate) and had reservations to go to Vero the week before labor day.  This would have been our 6th trip to Vero, it has become our family's tradition.  Well, first FL had the quarantine rules for visitors from NY so we were unsure how we would manage that.  Then NY make quarantine rules for anyone coming from (returning from) FL.  This is a problem because my daughter start school right when we get back and I also have to start classes (college professor) right when we get back.  I looked at moving our trip up so that we can come home and quarantine, but in the end quarantine is a big pain.  We have to order our groceries or have someone do our shopping for us.  Given that NY has been in some sort of shut down since March 13th, we just don't want to deal with a quarantine.  Alas, we will have to skip this year.  We keep telling ourselves that Vero isn't going anywhere and we have years of vacations ahead, but it is just a disappointment to lose a vacation (we have had 2 other trips cancelled on us because of Covid, one to Montreal for a formula 1 race and one to London for Thanksgiving this year).


I completely understand. We should be in DL Paris right now  with a tour of Italy next week. We were supposed to go to DC for Spring Break, WDW for Memorial Day - lots of cancellations ahead as well. I grew up in upstate NY so I understand wanting to get down to the beaches here in FL (lived here in FL for past 25 years) but you are right - try your best to remind yourself we all have lots of travel ahead. I know it is hard.


----------



## hygienist999

My husband and I will arrive at Vero Beach on the 12th and can't wait to be back there.  We will wear our masks like they ask, but I was wondering if they are making you wear them on the beach.  We have our own chairs and umbrella and will make sure we set up far away from others.  I just don't think I could bear to wear it on the beach.


----------



## DisneyGal24

hygienist999 said:


> My husband and I will arrive at Vero Beach on the 12th and can't wait to be back there.  We will wear our masks like they ask, but I was wondering if they are making you wear them on the beach.  We have our own chairs and umbrella and will make sure we set up far away from others.  I just don't think I could bear to wear it on the beach.


You do not have to wear them on the beach or inside the fenced in area of the pool.


----------



## tidefan

FYI, they have reopened the Green Cabin Room tonight...


----------



## Maistre Gracey

tidefan said:


> FYI, they have reopened the Green Cabin Room tonight...


That is interesting, and good to know.


----------



## jay42k

teawar said:


> 1. The restaurants are open in Sebastian with social distancing and limited seating. We ate at Squid Lips right next to the open windows over the dock. That’s the only place we ventured to...
> 
> 2. Pool: You check in at the gate and a CM asks how many in your party and helps locate loungers or a table to sit at. They have a map and mark off areas taken on it. They ask that you fold up your chairs when you leave and they clean them between parties. They make frequent announcements about separating. There are markers located in high traffic areas as reminders. We felt good at the pool until the slide races, it gets more crowded, but we just moved to a less crowded space.
> 
> 3. Lots and lots of space on the beach! Just avoid the turtle nests.


How are they handling pool towel requests??  thank you, Gail


----------



## DisneyGal24

jay42k said:


> How are they handling pool towel requests??  thank you, Gail


You go to Ebb and Flo’s and ask for the number of towels you need. They asked me for my last name and room number. We returned them to a window just to the left of Ebb and Flo’s when we were finished with them.


----------



## emilymad

DisneyGal24 said:


> You go to Ebb and Flo’s and ask for the number of towels you need. They asked me for my last name and room number. We returned them to a window just to the left of Ebb and Flo’s when we were finished with them.



Is this the same process for beach towels?


----------



## DisneyGal24

emilymad said:


> Is this the same process for beach towels?


This is for beach and pool towels.


----------



## jerseygal

I called Vero Front Desk this morning and asked if the beach concession services for Cabanas and beach loungers  was still operating. The answer was yes. They also told me that you can buy refillable mug and they will refill it for you. I asked about refill with coffee and they said that they don’t refill with coffee, instead you have to purchase a cup of coffee. They said that they discontinued the coffee in the lobby of the  Inn. We don’t drink soda, but I did like getting coffee in the mug in the mornings. Is this the same procedure now at WDW in regard to know coffee being offered for refillable mugs? Thank you!


----------



## smiller

Has anyone stayed in the HCA Beach Cottage? Does the dining room table seat 6 or 8? 

The floor plan renderings show 8 chairs for the regular cottages, but all the pictures and videos show only 6. And since there is the lift in the middle of the cottage, we won't have the extra round table with 4 chairs that the regular cottages have.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Owned at VB for many years, and have stayed in the Cottages many times. Never knew one was HA. Learn something knew every day.


----------



## smiller

Maistre Gracey said:


> Owned at VB for many years, and have stayed in the Cottages many times. Never knew one was HA. Learn something knew every day.



They retrofitted #1150 with an exterior ramp and interior lift a couple years ago. I'm super excited! We've never tried for a cottage before due to the stairs. Can't believe I just snagged it today! We go the first week of August.

I found some more photos online, and the table definitely has only 6 chairs. I guess we'll set a couple of the kids at the breakfast counter!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

smiller said:


> They retrofitted #1150 with an exterior ramp and interior lift a couple years ago. I'm super excited! We've never tried for a cottage before due to the stairs. Can't believe I just snagged it today! We go the first week of August.
> 
> I found some more photos online, and the table definitely has only 6 chairs. I guess we'll set a couple of the kids at the breakfast counter!


I am truly excited for you!!! I’m very happy you *may* get to experience a cottage!!!

wishing you good luck on snagging it!!!

ETA.... I see you DID snag it!!! I’m happy for you!!!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Still missing those sunrises


----------



## jerseygal

Looking so forward to our August trip!


----------



## jerseygal

Looking so forward to our August trip!  


RSHEALAND said:


> Still missing those sunrisesView attachment 512689


GORGEOUS!


----------



## emilymad

We just returned from our first trip to Vero.  We loved the hotel.  The beach wasn't our favorite but not too much anyone can do about that.   The pool was handled the exact same way as in WDW which we appreciated.  It was a pain that you had to get seated at the pool and then leave the gates to go get towels.  Not a huge deal but we felt that the process could be improved.  

We had an oceanview Inn room which we really enjoyed.  They did play a movie every night outside which in our room was soooo loud.  If we had realized that at first we would have asked for a different room assignment.  It was only an annoyance to us if someone had small children trying to sleep it would be a problem.

I would say mask compliance was less than in WDW.  We saw numerous families not wearing masks and nothing was said to them.  I would put it at 85% compliance.  It wasn't anything that made us uncomfortable since most of the time you could keep your distance from those people.


----------



## Eastcoast02

emilymad said:


> We just returned from our first trip to Vero.  We loved the hotel.  The beach wasn't our favorite but not too much anyone can do about that.   The pool was handled the exact same way as in WDW which we appreciated.  It was a pain that you had to get seated at the pool and then leave the gates to go get towels.  Not a huge deal but we felt that the process could be improved.



How crowded was the pool when you were there?  Can you also elaborate about the beach?  The size of it?  Are the turtle nests still marked off all over the place?


----------



## emilymad

Eastcoast02 said:


> How crowded was the pool when you were there?  Can you also elaborate about the beach?  The size of it?  Are the turtle nests still marked off all over the place?



The pool was full.  We never had to wait for chairs though.  It wasn't so crowded that it made us uncomfortable at all but at some point you will definitely be less than 6 feet away from someone.

The beach was very narrow to us.  Not a social distancing comment at all but we are used to HHI where it is a wide, big beach.  There are turtle nest markers all over the place but that wasn't a problem.  How the waves had made a ledge in the sand meant that the even at low tide you didn't gain much beach space.  We also had a lot of seaweed in the ocean but that is more luck of the draw I think.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Thank you!


----------



## rapunzels

DVD players? Keurig or coffee pot?  Best places to eat?  Best things to do?  We arrive on Saturday.  Day trip suggestions?


----------



## rapunzels

Is there a better Building 12, 14 or 15, for an ocean view?


----------



## ngl

rapunzels said:


> DVD players? Keurig or coffee pot?  Best places to eat?  Best things to do?  We arrive on Saturday.  Day trip suggestions?


Regular coffee pot. The villas have dvds not sure of Inn rooms. Only one restaurant on site and one quick serve. really have to drive 15-20 min for others. We prefer bldgs 12 or 15. Have fun!!


----------



## emilymad

Inn rooms have DVD players.

We went to Squid Lips one night and another we drove into Vero Beach proper and ate at a taco place.  Vero Beach isn't requiring masks so it was definitely proceed with caution once not at the resort.


----------



## rapunzels

Do they have movies to rent for the DVD players?


----------



## RSHEALAND

rapunzels said:


> Do they have movies to rent for the DVD players?


Yes in the gift shop


----------



## RSHEALAND

rapunzels said:


> Is there a better Building 12, 14 or 15, for an ocean view?


The best would be to request higher floor


----------



## RSHEALAND

rapunzels said:


> Is there a better Building 12, 14 or 15, for an ocean view?


----------



## RSHEALAND

These photos are from building 12 room 1239 a 1 br. Can’t remember what floor. The view get blocked by the cottages and the foliage depending on when the last time t was trimmed


----------



## bobbiwoz

View from balcony of our studio in February 2019.  You did have to stand to see it, but it was gorgeous!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We plan on trying to stay in a one bedroom next May. Can anyone give any suggestions as to which ones to stay in?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

BWV Dreamin said:


> We plan on trying to stay in a one bedroom next May. Can anyone give any suggestions as to which ones to stay in?


Depends on where you want to be relative to pool and beach access. Building 12 is north of the main building and the longest walk from the pool and beach. Buildings 14 and 15 (there is no 13) are south of the main building with 14 nearer to the pool and beach access and 15 at the southern end of the property. A Google Maps satellite view will show you more of the details. All three of these villa buildings are heavily landscaped, so ocean views are limited to rooms on the upper floors, particularly since the three bedroom beach cottages occupy the real estate closer to the ocean. All three villa buildings have underground and nearby surface parking options. For studio occupants, there are laundry facilities in each of the three buildings, although you will have your own washer and dryer in a one bedroom unit.

When we stay in a villa building rather than an inn room, we like building 12 for its more remote location, but it’s just the two of us so we don’t have any youngsters who might want to be closer to the pool and beach action.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Maistre Gracey said:


> I am truly excited for you!!! I’m very happy you *may* get to experience a cottage!!!
> 
> wishing you good luck on snagging it!!!
> 
> ETA.... I see you DID snag it!!! I’m happy for you!!!


Just want to say I hope you don't get caught by Isaias this weekend.  Good luck.


----------



## smiller

Deb & Bill said:


> Just want to say I hope you don't get caught by Isaias this weekend.  Good luck.



Thank you! I hope we miss it! We arrive on Wednesday. At least we have the cottage to hang out in if the weather’s not that great!


----------



## floridafam

smiller said:


> Thank you! I hope we miss it! We arrive on Wednesday. At least we have the cottage to hang out in if the weather’s not the g


It shouldn’t be too bad. Publix is packed, though.


----------



## Jemwillow

Anyone know if they closed the resort due to Storm Isaias. I slid my reservation one day back and now arrive Tuesday 8/4.  I know WDW resorts don’t always close, but since this is on the beach not sure what their protocol is.  I called them on Friday and they told me to watch the news! really!


----------



## Brett Wyman

First time staying at Vero this September. What is the beach chair situation? Is there a rental company for beach chairs for Disneys portion of the beach? Are you allowed to bing your own chairs? And are beach tents allowed?


----------



## RSHEALAND

Jemwillow said:


> Anyone know if they closed the resort due to Storm Isaias. I slid my reservation one day back and now arrive Tuesday 8/4.  I know WDW resorts don’t always close, but since this is on the beach not sure what their protocol is.  I called them on Friday and they told me to watch the news! really!


They did not close the resort and the impact seems minimal from what I’ve seen


----------



## RSHEALAND

Brett Wyman said:


> First time staying at Vero this September. What is the beach chair situation? Is there a rental company for beach chairs for Disneys portion of the beach? Are you allowed to bing your own chairs? And are beach tents allowed?


You can bring your own chairs or rent them from the resort. They also rent cabanas


----------



## floridafam

Resort is open. It’s really windy and there are  some small branches down in Vero but nothing too terrible.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Ah yes one more question. I know the "Inn rooms" are indoor entry like a standard hotel. Are the "Villas" units all outside open air entry ala OKW and SSR?


----------



## RSHEALAND

Brett Wyman said:


> Ah yes one more question. I know the "Inn rooms" are indoor entry like a standard hotel. Are the "Villas" units all outside open air entry ala OKW and SSR?


Yes outside entry


----------



## jerseygal

Can't wait for Vero this month!  We cancelled an earlier trip and have rebooked. IF the social distancing and hygiene procedures are like Riviera, we will have no issues with being at a resort during Covid. Additionally, we met a local from Sebastian who was visiting his daughter at our pool on Saturday and we chatted. He said that the Covid cases in Indian River County are so so low. I already knew that, but certainly great to hear from a local!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Brett Wyman said:


> Ah yes one more question. I know the "Inn rooms" are indoor entry like a standard hotel. Are the "Villas" units all outside open air entry ala OKW and SSR?


There are elevators in the villa buildings!


----------



## Eastcoast02

We cancelled, and I guess it was a good decision as we're missing some tropical storm weather.  Moved to November, when the pool is scheduled for refurb


----------



## floridafam

Eastcoast02 said:


> We cancelled, and I guess it was a good decision as we're missing some tropical storm weather.  Moved to November, when the pool is scheduled for refurb


When were you supposed to check in? We barely had any bad weather. A little rain and wind.


----------



## Eastcoast02

We would've been at Vero 7/29 to 8/3, and Orlando until 8/5.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

*10 Restaurants to try in and around Vero Beach*

I thought the above article from today's edition of Florida Today might be helpful reference.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

2xcited2sleep said:


> *10 Restaurants to try in and around Vero Beach*
> 
> I thought the above article from today's edition of Florida Today might be helpful reference.


Thanks. We go to the Ocean Grill every stay at Disney’s VB resort. Also tried the American Icon Brewery last November. We would recommend both.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

2xcited2sleep said:


> *10 Restaurants to try in and around Vero Beach*
> 
> I thought the above article from today's edition of Florida Today might be helpful reference.


Great info; thanks for sharing. Besides Wind and Waves (which we liked), we tried Mulligans and 2 Italian places - Italian places were very good - Vic's Italian in Sebastian and Station 49 Pizza in Vero Beach.  Vic's had very good sauce, cheese garlic bread and garlic knots.  Station 49 had a great meatball appetizer and very good sauce and great service.


----------



## floridafam

If you’re currently at the resort, there’s supposed to be a SpaceX launch at 1:12 am.


----------



## BK2014

DW and I had our first ever stay at Vero beach scheduled for August 25-28.  Due to work circumstances, we had to change the date of our trip to  . . . tomorrow.    I have two questions:

1)  I have seen the recommendations for off-site restaurants, but I am assuming a lot of those are for lunch/dinner - any recommendations for a local restaurant for breakfast?

2)  If we rent chairs and an umbrella from the resort, do they set them up or do we carry them and set them up ourselves wherever we choose?

Thanks!


----------



## jerseygal

BK2014 said:


> DW and I had our first ever stay at Vero beach scheduled for August 25-28.  Due to work circumstances, we had to change the date of our trip to  . . . tomorrow.    I have two questions:
> 
> 1)  I have seen the recommendations for off-site restaurants, but I am assuming a lot of those are for lunch/dinner - any recommendations for a local restaurant for breakfast?
> 
> 2)  If we rent chairs and an umbrella from the resort, do they set them up or do we carry them and set them up ourselves wherever we choose?
> 
> Thanks!


I remember Lemon Tree in Vero being excellent for breakfast and lunch.  When you rent chairs and umbrella from resort, they set them up. Haven't been since Covid, but that was the procedure when we were last there.
Last time that we were there, we rented two very nice chaise lounges with cushions and a cabana, SO NICE! DVC members got I believe 10 percent off the rental, the last time that we were there.  I don't know if they rent an umbrella with 2 chairs, which may be less expensive, don't remember seeing this as an option. When we spoke to the chair concession, if I remember correctly, he all the cabanas set up on the beach with chairs already and you chose whatever was available. If you were there for consecutive days, those chairs were yours for the rental stay. Lovely!


----------



## bobvb22

How are restaurants in Sebastian and Vero doing with Covid?  Are there restauarants who are following mask and social distancing?   When I go to websites, and I am not seeing any special notifications as such like I see here at home.   What is the state of eating there from a Covid perspective?   Any places doing well?  Any places of concern?


----------



## AnnaS

We have a little while but are looking forward to our stay end of February into March 2021.  Our first time was about 11 years ago.  We tried to go again years ago and had to cancel due to Hurricane/Storm Matthew .

We have been to Mulligan's, Squid Lips, Citrus Hill.  We did end up going to CVS and bought our own beach chairs.  We gave them to guests checking in when we checked out.  We will bring our own this time since we will be driving.

Looking forward to any new updates until we go.


----------



## jerseygal

Be prepared to wear a mask EVEN when walking from pool to beach, such a short distance..do not understand rationale..firstly, CDC says IF you are socially distancing outside, no need to wear a mask..it’s like upper 90s and folks are expected to put on mask on for 2 minutes when leaving pool area to head to beach, what 100 steps, sweat is dripping off your face by the time You make it to beach....that’s like asking someone who walks or jogs while social distancing to wear a mask, CDC guidelines do not advise that!
On the positive side, pools are sparking clean, resort is sparkly clean, chairs snd tables are sanitized wiped immediately when you leave, pool loungers are socially distanced, staff are working very hard, everyone is masked! Ocean temp is 84 degrees, gorgeous clear water, very calm for the Atlantic!  Beautiful sunny days, a great opportunity to spend time outside.


----------



## BK2014

jerseygal said:


> I remember Lemon Tree in Vero being excellent for breakfast and lunch.  When you rent chairs and umbrella from resort, they set them up. Haven't been since Covid, but that was the procedure when we were last there.
> Last time that we were there, we rented two very nice chaise lounges with cushions and a cabana, SO NICE! DVC members got I believe 10 percent off the rental, the last time that we were there.  I don't know if they rent an umbrella with 2 chairs, which may be less expensive, don't remember seeing this as an option. When we spoke to the chair concession, if I remember correctly, he all the cabanas set up on the beach with chairs already and you chose whatever was available. If you were there for consecutive days, those chairs were yours for the rental stay. Lovely!



Thanks for the info! We just arrived, such a nice resort.


----------



## jerseygal

bobvb22 said:


> How are restaurants in Sebastian and Vero doing with Covid?  Are there restauarants who are following mask and social distancing?   When I go to websites, and I am not seeing any special notifications as such like I see here at home.   What is the state of eating there from a Covid perspective?   Any places doing well?  Any places of concern?


Riverside Cafe has always been a favorite of ours..excellent seafood, outdoor patio everyone was socially distanced properly, wait staff was properly masked, they also had a fan running out there with a mist type thing..very pleased!


----------



## jerseygal

Ate dinner at a fabulous Italian restaurant that we thought that we would try The Italian Cousin in Sebastian. Great table spacing, servers wearing masks, SO DELICIOUS! I had an eggplant parm entree with spinach and DH had a Rigatoni Bolognese, both were exceptional! Server was great, all entrees come with delicious bread, and a salad which was so fresh, had the house dressing which is a Gorgonzola type vinaigrette, so delic, not your run of the mill dinner salad. We finished our dinner with a delic take out chocolate covered crispy cannoli just like a great Italian bakery would have in NY or NJ!! Can’t wait to return!!


----------



## jerseygal

A small deli that we have ate at for breakfast and lunch, Beach Bites, adjacent to Disney Property is definitely worth trying! It is right by the public beach next to Disney Vero Beach, on Wabasso Blvd. We split a large grinder/hoagie,so fresh and delicious, great fresh bread and SO REASONABLE, $8.99 for a large that we shared, very good portion! Returning this morning for a breakfast sandwich which we have had in the past...Nothing better than lan early morning walk for some good exercise, then a breakfast sandwich and a beautiful last day at the beach and pool! Incredible weather over the last 3 days! Wow!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal, I’ve enjoyed your comments, and will definitely try some of the restaurants you are mentioning.  Is Orchid Island pizza still there?


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks.. Yes, we saw some folks going in yesterday to Orchid Pizza..Thsts on our list for next time..just had a delicious bacon, egg, and cheese on a toasted bagel from Beach Bites after our morning walk! Yummy and only $4.99!!!


----------



## AnnaS

Is Orchid Pizza and Beach Bites next to each other?  I think we have been to both.

TIA.


----------



## jerseygal

bobbiwoz said:


> jerseygal, I’ve enjoyed your comments, and will definitely try some of the restaurants you are mentioning.  Is Orchid Island pizza still there?





AnnaS said:


> Is Orchid Pizza and Beach Bites next to each other?  I think we have been to both.
> 
> TIA.


Yes, as one would come off the public beach, there is parking and on the right is Beach Bites, then a door or two away is Orchid Pizza and if I can recollect a Real Estate Agency on the corner..certainly an easy walk from Disney Vero,


----------



## jerseygal

FYI..bring water shoes for the “very Shelly sand going into the ocean..we forgot ours..we have been going to Anna Maria Island and Lido Beach alot and the sand is powdery and soft, where you do not need water shoes in the Gulf..Sunny hot weather but you get a very nice breeze down at the beach..the ocean was nice and warm! Hated to leave this gorgeous resort!


----------



## AnnaS

jerseygal said:


> Yes, as one would come off the public beach, there is parking and on the right is Beach Bites, then a door or two away is Orchid Pizza and if I can recollect a Real Estate Agency on the corner..certainly an easy walk from Disney Vero,



Yes, we have been for sure. Glad to know they are both still there.  Am I remembering right, the property across the road was sold?

Can't wait to go back!.  Thank you again.


----------



## jerseygal

We really lucked out on 3 days of gorgeous weather. Wanted to share these pics of the early morning sunrise at Vero Beach. Nature certainly is beautiful! For those going to Vero soon, ENJOY, ENJOY!  Excited to return next year after the pool refurb is done. After speaking with a CM in the lobby, she said that they are hoping that the pool refurb, starting sometime in September,  will be done by Thanksgiving, which will be great for folks coming in for the holiday season. Apparently, the pool will be repainted and the side area in the pool where you can sit, will be repainted.   Props to Disney Resort CM's, the resort was spotless!


----------



## jerseygal

AnnaS said:


> Yes, we have been for sure. Glad to know they are both still there.  Am I remembering right, the property across the road was sold?
> 
> Can't wait to go back!.  Thank you again.


I'm sorry but I don't know what property that you are referring to. To explain it better, if you walk out the front door of the lobby, you make a right on A1A, there is a sidewalk right in front of the resort. Short walk to a major light, intersection. You walk to the light and there is beach parking there for public beach. On the corner of the opposite side is a Real Estate Agency, Orchid Pizza, and then a door down is Beach Bites, the deli, convenience store for juice, bottled waters, etc. Additionally, Beach Bites has some cute beach items, extremely reasonably priced. DH and I grabbed an extra set of sunglasses. Looked like they sold beer and wine there as well. We remember Beach Bites from a visit a few years ago..there is also an easier way without going out the front entrance of the resort, BUT you must have a magic band(we used our MB at Vero or key card to get in and out of the gate. We brought our Magic Bands and upon check in, the CM had to program them in to the Vero system, even though they were active on MDE and we had just used them in July at Riviera Resort. 
You walk past the Inn on the sidewalk going toward where they used to have the Smores campfire. You make a right into the area where the Campfire used to be..there is a little path that goes to a gate which is locked, again you must have MB or I would imagine keycard to get out/in..You open the gate, immediately turn left and you will see the public parking, you turn left on sidewalk and right across the street is Beach Bites and then next door is Orchid Pizza..Someone on Dis years ago, talked about this "secret back gated exit/entrance, and we remember using this a few years ago.


----------



## AnnaS

Found it - I remember talking walks in here in the morning.  It would have been a nice addition to the resort had they expanded/like they planned.

https://wdwnt.com/2019/10/disney-sells-off-26-acres-of-land-next-to-disneys-vero-beach-resort/


----------



## Ralph&Pam

AnnaS said:


> Found it - I remember talking walks in here in the morning.  It would have been a nice addition to the resort had they expanded/like they planned.
> 
> https://*****.com/2019/10/disney-sells-off-26-acres-of-land-next-to-disneys-vero-beach-resort/


I can’t access the link. Apparently blocked. However, I think I remember that Disney sold off only part of that property, keeping the parking area, tennis and basketball courts, and the utility buildings used by VB maintenance. The area sold off was north of the small pond or lake and would have access off of highway 510 rather than A1A.


----------



## AnnaS

Ralph&Pam said:


> I can’t access the link. Apparently blocked. However, I think I remember that Disney sold off only part of that property, keeping the parking area, tennis and basketball courts, and the utility buildings used by VB maintenance. The area sold off was north of the small pond or lake and would have access off of highway 510 rather than A1A.



I just googled Disney Vero Beach resort sells land......no biggie.  Glad to hear they kept some of it.  Hoping to be able to go and take a walk in early March.

Thank you.


----------



## MrsBooch

Hoping for some help from people who are more familiar than me with Vero beach layout. I am looking to book a 2 bedroom lockoff AND a studio villa for a family trip. Would it be possible to get a 2 bedroom lockoff and a studio villa (not inn) - in the same building/floor? We are taking both sets of grand parents - my mom would stay with us in the 2 bedroom and the in laws would want their own studio but also want to be close.


----------



## jerseygal

MrsBooch said:


> Hoping for some help from people who are more familiar than me with Vero beach layout. I am looking to book a 2 bedroom lockoff AND a studio villa for a family trip. Would it be possible to get a 2 bedroom lockoff and a studio villa (not inn) - in the same building/floor? We are taking both sets of grand parents - my mom would stay with us in the 2 bedroom and the in laws would want their own studio but also want to be close.


Once you get the reservation booked, I recommend calling Vero Beach Front Desk and request that they be in the same building. From my experience, Front Desk CM is very accommodating. Good luck and ENJOY!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

View attachment 522447


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am bumping this up!


----------



## dismiss

Eastcoast02 said:


> Hoping for a waitlist to come thru for one night in August to extend my stay.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Just watched a YouTuber do a resort update with blatant disregard to the policies.  Carrying her cup around claiming to be drinking which is why she won't wear a mask when asked to wear it while walking the resort.  She was also not really respecting the personal space of the aquatic activity rental guy on the beach.
> 
> When criticized in the comments she responded to one person, "OK Boomer."  And here I am thinking she doesn't exactly look THAT young; not like it matters when it comes to being a decent responsible adult.
> 
> Meanwhile being in healthcare I report to work every day, and wear a mask my entire 8 hour shift except when I'm on break.  Florida's #s are skyrocketing because of inconsiderate people like her.  Stating masks are polluting beaches and the ocean is moot if again, you are a decent responsible adult.


She was sooooo obnoxious& I consider it rude not wearing a mask especially when asked to by a CM


----------



## dismiss

Which Villa building has the best chance of an ocean glimpse 2 BR lock off?


----------



## KStash

I’m thinking about switching my Disney trip in early November to Vero Beach.  How spread out is the resort?  I know the pool will be closed.  Is the beach big?  Or will it be crowded with no pool?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

KStash said:


> I’m thinking about switching my Disney trip in early November to Vero Beach.  How spread out is the resort?  I know the pool will be closed.  Is the beach big?  Or will it be crowded with no pool?



The beach is not huge but it is nice. Utube videos to see.  Depth is the problem.  If you rent an umbrella from Disney, be prepared for people to set up tents literally right in front of you.  We find the resort pretty compact.   It would definitely be nicer there with the pool, especially since it is in the center and a focal point of the resort.  Also, if they are still doing social distancing, everything is half open which also makes it feel more crowded.  No spa, no games, video games, or TVs in lobby, no s’mores outside, everything else half open. So the things that are open do feel more crowded.  So like we went for a couple of days in late August and it was impossible to get a table in the bar (no bar stools) because everything is at half capacity.  People would walk in and turn around and disappointedly walk right back out.  The resort is remote, so it isn’t like wdw where you can just walk to another place, like you can walk from BWV to BCV, or monorail from poly to gf etc.  Or have all of DS at your doorstep like at SSR.  It is just Vero.  And there isn’t a lot there.  It isn’t like HH where you can easily walk out of the resort to another venue.  You have to drive.  Not complaining but just be prepared for that.  You should utube videos to get a feel to decide.  You could always split the vacation and just do a day or two there also.


----------



## KStash

we"reofftoneverland said:


> The beach is not huge but it is nice. Utube videos to see.  Depth is the problem.  If you rent an umbrella from Disney, be prepared for people to set up tents literally right in front of you.  We find the resort pretty compact.   It would definitely be nicer there with the pool, especially since it is in the center and a focal point of the resort.  Also, if they are still doing social distancing, everything is half open which also makes it feel more crowded.  No spa, no games, video games, or TVs in lobby, no s’mores outside, everything else half open. So the things that are open do feel more crowded.  So like we went for a couple of days in late August and it was impossible to get a table in the bar (no bar stools) because everything is at half capacity.  People would walk in and turn around and disappointedly walk right back out.  The resort is remote, so it isn’t like wdw where you can just walk to another place, like you can walk from BWV to BCV, or monorail from poly to gf etc.  Or have all of DS at your doorstep like at SSR.  It is just Vero.  And there isn’t a lot there.  It isn’t like HH where you can easily walk out of the resort to another venue.  You have to drive.  Not complaining but just be prepared for that.  You should utube videos to get a feel to decide.  You could always split the vacation and just do a day or two there also.



Thanks!  I'm thinking I might do the split.  Maybe two days at Vero, then 4 days at Poly.  

I'm just a nervous social distancer, so I'm starting to feel nervous about my upcoming trip to the parks, especially as I'm hearing it's getting more crowded.  I suppose I could just do a resort vacation though, if the parks are too crowded for me.


----------



## Dano1182

What are the walking jogging options near resort.?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Dano1182 said:


> What are the walking jogging options near resort.?


There is a walking-running path all along highway A1A heading in both directions from the resort, as well as a separate bike lane along the roadway itself (so no bike traffic on the walking path except for a possible family group with youngsters in the mix; the serious riders are on the roadway instead). I’ve walked it about 3 miles in either direction, but it would be possible to go further than that. Very flat, no shade, lots of upscale condo developments. You could also head south along A1A, then west along Old Winter Beach Road to the Jungle Trail, back north on the Jungle Trail to highway 510, and back east to the resort on highway 510. Check out Google Maps for Disney’s Vero Beach Resort area to get a better idea.


----------



## Dano1182

Is it possible to go for a long walk on the beach.?
Ar there any beach front tiki bar places to get a drink and I bite?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Dano1182 said:


> Is it possible to go for a long walk on the beach.?
> Ar there any beach front tiki bar places to get a drink and I bite?


You can do a long walk on the beach, heading to the north. I’ve walked as far as the Golden Sands Park (a little over 1.6 miles one way) without difficulty. I once rode a rental bike along A1A all the way to Sebastian Inlet State Park (about 7 miles one way) and I believe the beach was walkable all the way there, but have not tried that. There is a large nature preserve, Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge between Golden Sands Park and Sebastian Inlet State Park. Before you get to the various park and preserve areas, there are mainly pretty large condo developments along the beachfrontage, but the beach itself is all public. A 3 to 4 mile walk is my rough limit, even over the flatlands of Florida, and walking on the beach can be more tiring due to the sand. Heading south, there is a rocky outcropping that may block the way after a pretty short distance, depending on the timing of the tides and beach erosion, so I only headed in that direction one time. Check the satellite view on Google Maps to get an idea of the beachfront heading in either direction.

I cannot answer the second question. Not something I was looking for, since the poolside bar at the resort works for me.


----------



## Dano1182

What is difference between villa and inn rooms?


----------



## BK2014

Are you asking about location, layout or something else?  Location wise, the inn rooms are in the main building and the villas are in the outlying buildings.  As for the rest, I don't know, I have only been in the inn rooms.


----------



## Rxdr2013

has the pool closed yet? Looking at a last minute reservation this weekend, but now I am worried.


----------



## Carol_

Rxdr2013 said:


> has the pool closed yet? Looking at a last minute reservation this weekend, but now I am worried.


It closes on Sunday evening.
They say it’ll be closed for 2 months and the minigolf area will be the most dramatic change. The pool deck will be resurfaced.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Dano1182 said:


> What is difference between villa and inn rooms?


Inn rooms have two queen beds and are located in the main building. There are a couple of inn rooms with a single king bed and sleep sofa instead. These can be difficult to get unless you get lucky when checking in (we were so twice in about 15 inn stays). Villa studios have one queen bed and a sleep sofa and are located in the various villas, building 12 to the north of the main building and buildings 14 and 15 to the south of the main building and pool (14 closest to pool, 15 closest to south edge of property).


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

You can book an ocean view for inn rooms. 
Studio villas you'll get what you get as far as views go.


----------



## Dano1182

Are all inn rooms ocean view?


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Dano1182 said:


> Are all inn rooms ocean view?



No. You can choose ocean or standard.


----------



## DVCME

Pool area renovation started today


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ok!  Thank you.  I hope it is finished by Thanksgiving.  I just may try to book in December.


----------



## sabrecmc

bobbiwoz said:


> Ok!  Thank you.  I hope it is finished by Thanksgiving.  I just may try to book in December.



Me, too!  We head to Vero on 11/21.  Won't be a huge deal if we can't use the pool, but would be nice.


----------



## Dano1182

There is only 
one pool correct?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dano1182 said:


> There is only
> one pool correct?


Yes, one pool.


----------



## disland7

Anyone have any trip reports since all the renovations started and with the covid restrictions? We have never been and I'm trying to decide if its worth it to stay there or just go to a beach (maybe even Vero Beach) without staying at the resort.


----------



## RSHEALAND

disland7 said:


> Anyone have any trip reports since all the renovations started and with the covid restrictions? We have never been and I'm trying to decide if its worth it to stay there or just go to a beach (maybe even Vero Beach) without staying at the resort.


I’ll be there in 3 weeks to give a report


----------



## My3kids1989

Well I was just there last weekend and the renovations hadn’t started. Not sure what you want to know Covid wise though. I’m still anxious to go back it was so nice. We will do the fishing next time and be adulting, the kids don’t want to travel again anytime soon. They are such home bodies. We did do kids crafts 2 days, they played games, slide races etc. I hope to go off property and explore a bit more next time. When are the renovations to end? 


disland7 said:


> Anyone have any trip reports since all the renovations started and with the covid restrictions? We have never been and I'm trying to decide if its worth it to stay there or just go to a beach (maybe even Vero Beach) without staying at the resort.


----------



## disland7

My3kids1989 said:


> Well I was just there last weekend and the renovations hadn’t started. Not sure what you want to know Covid wise though. I’m still anxious to go back it was so nice. We will do the fishing next time and be adulting, the kids don’t want to travel again anytime soon. They are such home bodies. We did do kids crafts 2 days, they played games, slide races etc. I hope to go off property and explore a bit more next time. When are the renovations to end?


I think end of November. I have reservations for nov 7 so I need to cancel by oct 7 and am going some people can tell me if all the closed things means I should stay at beach club instead  I’m glad to hear about kids crafts though. My kids love those.


----------



## My3kids1989

disland7 said:


> I think end of November. I have reservations for nov 7 so I need to cancel by oct 7 and am going some people can tell me if all the closed things means I should stay at beach club instead  I’m glad to hear about kids crafts though. My kids love those.



If I were taking kids, I would def go where the pool would be open. I would say maybe Boardwalk? But Boardwalk didn’t have kids activities, Vero def had more kids stuff. BWV felt pretty normal to me expect much less crowded. I did a split stay. We’re planning on going back mid Nov and I hope the pool is open then.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

disland7 said:


> I think end of November. I have reservations for nov 7 so I need to cancel by oct 7 and am going some people can tell me if all the closed things means I should stay at beach club instead  I’m glad to hear about kids crafts though. My kids love those.


I would want the pool open.  We are not big pool people, but in Vero’s case it is a major part of the resort.  There is not much else there.  Mini golf is also under renovation.


----------



## disland7

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I would want the pool open.  We are not big pool people, but in Vero’s case it is a major part of the resort.  There is not much else there.  Mini golf is also under renovation.


Ok. You guys convinced me to drop it or at least wait for the trip reports while it’s all under reno.  I know renovations have to happen but it stinks when they longer and last your whole trip.


----------



## My3kids1989

I’m torn between buying VB or SSR. I think I would book 11 mo out at Vero but not at SSR but the pp is much better at SSR. Does anyone have advice when I would need to book 11 mo out at Vero?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

My3kids1989 said:


> I’m torn between buying VB or SSR. I think I would book 11 mo out at Vero but not at SSR but the pp is much better at SSR. Does anyone have advice when I would need to book 11 mo out at Vero?


What sort of room and what time of year are you looking for?

More importantly, are you looking for a guaranteed stay at WDW??


----------



## My3kids1989

I can stay anywhere at WDW, whenever. It’s pretty easy to get to. I felt like Vero required a bit more planning since it’s a drive from the airport. I just really liked the beach and think we would plan trips there more around the kids school schedules, so Dec and March. I’m thinking a 1 bedroom if we all go and just a studio if it’s just 2 of us.

So far I’ve used 183 BWV points I just got in September for 3 trips. A split stay at SSR and BWV, both Studios, a split stay at Vero (Oceanview Studio) and a 1 bedroom at BWV, and a third one coming up VB Oceanview studio in Nov. I’m just burning the expensive points, not that all the trips weren’t worth it ha


----------



## nzdisneymom

It's been years since we had our one and only stay at VB and then we were in one of the rooms in the main building.  Now we have a reservation for a week in January in a 2BR.  There will be four adults (last time we were there with children so it was mostly pool time and mini-golf) so we're starting to read up on what we might expect to do at the resort / nearby for adults.  How are the 2BR villas set up and do they vary depending on location on the property?  Is there an area you'd recommend requesting in advance vs. just taking whatever is assigned?

We had a cruise booked for the week but decided to make a back-up plan just in case - I'm glad we did.


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

Anyone at Vero Beach currently or been in the past few weeks? How are things there?  I know the pools are closed, and I'm fine with that.  Going mostly for the beach and R&R.  What is there to do in the nearby area? I booked a weekend getaway for my sister and I for the last weekend in October and will be driving down from Northcentral FL area.  I know the pools are closed, what about bike rentals? Other activities?  

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Just checked in for a few days, if anyone has any questions I’ll try to get an answer


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> Anyone at Vero Beach currently or been in the past few weeks? How are things there?  I know the pools are closed, and I'm fine with that.  Going mostly for the beach and R&R.  What is there to do in the nearby area? I booked a weekend getaway for my sister and I for the last weekend in October and will be driving down from Northcentral FL area.  I know the pools are closed, what about bike rentals? Other activities?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.


I'm heading down there next Thursday for the weekend!  Love to hear your experience this weekend.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## bobvb22

DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> Anyone at Vero Beach currently or been in the past few weeks? How are things there?  I know the pools are closed, and I'm fine with that.  Going mostly for the beach and R&R.  What is there to do in the nearby area? I booked a weekend getaway for my sister and I for the last weekend in October and will be driving down from Northcentral FL area.  I know the pools are closed, what about bike rentals? Other activities?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.



We were just there last week.  Spent week on beach.  Basically with Covid and pool closed it is basically a Beach R&R stay.   Weather was great.  if you are into Ocean and waves, the waves were fairly strong and many were enjoying boogie boarding or just wave riding.  Disney attempted a few adult gatherings in the evening in the Green Cabin (Sangria or Margarita eventetc).  Required reservations.  We did not attend.  We were just happy to be on the beach all week, and step out for dinner and drinks in the evening.  They also did movies on the front lawn (weather rain or wind permitting).  To me I love just being a beach bum.  FYI on restaurants, most followed social distancing and masks.    If concerned would recommend calling the establishment and ask about their policy.


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

bobvb22 said:


> We were just there last week.  Spent week on beach.  Basically with Covid and pool closed it is basically a Beach R&R stay.   Weather was great.  if you are into Ocean and waves, the waves were fairly strong and many were enjoying boogie boarding or just wave riding.  Disney attempted a few adult gatherings in the evening in the Green Cabin (Sangria or Margarita eventetc).  Required reservations.  We did not attend.  We were just happy to be on the beach all week, and step out for dinner and drinks in the evening.  They also did movies on the front lawn (weather rain or wind permitting).  To me I love just being a beach bum.  FYI on restaurants, most followed social distancing and masks.    If concerned would recommend calling the establishment and ask about their policy.


Thank you for your review!  Beach bum/beach getaway is what I'm looking for!  I just want to listen to waves, not even much for swimming in the ocean and I have my own pool at home.  

Is the resort still doing bike rentals/umbrella rentals on the beach?  Any recommendations for restaurants either on property or in the area?  I will have a car, but not familiar with the area.


----------



## RSHEALAND

DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> Thank you for your review!  Beach bum/beach getaway is what I'm looking for!  I just want to listen to waves, not even much for swimming in the ocean and I have my own pool at home.
> 
> Is the resort still doing bike rentals/umbrella rentals on the beach?  Any recommendations for restaurants either on property or in the area?  I will have a car, but not familiar with the area.


They still are doing bike rental. Sign up for them is in the main lobby and bikes are being stored by the spa.


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## Eastcoast02

Yikes, do they groom the beach at all? Also are those pics from high tide?


----------



## Brett Wyman

Eastcoast02 said:


> Yikes, do they groom the beach at all? Also are those pics from high tide?



We asked the same question when we stayed there as we were shocked by the beaches “natural” condition. Apparently the county has to do it. Disney can’t as all beach there is public land. The beach staff told us the county had not maintained it this year as they normally would due to excessive high tides this year.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Eastcoast02 said:


> Yikes, do they groom the beach at all? Also are those pics from high tide?


It was just past high tide when I took the pic


----------



## RSHEALAND

Some pics of the work being done


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sitting here over looking the pool area. The only exterior work being done right now is some drainage in the mini golf area, the pool is full of water and nothing is being done around the hot tub. There does appear to be work being done inside in the community hall area. There was a sign company here Wednesday removing the signs from the building in the pool area


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunrise and a rainbow 10/23/20


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunrise 10/24/20


----------



## My3kids1989

I’m hoping someone will update if/when the pool opens back up. We’re going next weekend. It will still be a nice time without the pool but I was hoping to compete in a slide race since we got rained out last time


----------



## My3kids1989

RSHEALAND said:


> They still are doing bike rental. Sign up for them is in the main lobby and bikes are being stored by the spa.



They were doing chair and umbrella rentals when we were there at the end of September. Def worth it!


----------



## Dano1182

What is the fee for chair rentals?


----------



## MrsBooch

My3kids1989 said:


> I’m hoping someone will update if/when the pool opens back up. We’re going next weekend. It will still be a nice time without the pool but I was hoping to compete in a slide race since we got rained out last time



I was under the impression that the pool was set to open after thanksgiving?


----------



## My3kids1989

MrsBooch said:


> I was under the impression that the pool was set to open after thanksgiving?



I only read end of November but I feel like you never really know with Disney. I was there the last weekend in September and it was still open when they said end of September. Still hoping they underpromise and over deliver, not likely this early. I would think for people using points over Thanksgiving weekend they would have it open for them at least.


----------



## My3kids1989

Dano1182 said:


> What is the fee for chair rentals?


----------



## Eastcoast02

No pool as of 11/15. They laid fresh concrete in the mini golf courses.  Not much active work happening while we were there.


----------



## Budzooka

Leaving tomorrow for our first visit and can’t wait. Know we are missing out on the pool and expect some of the activities to be suspended, but looking forward to a few days of relaxing with the family. Was really worried about weather in late Nov when we booked this trip a few months ago, but outside of a little rain, it looks like it going to be really nice.

This is the substitute for our Aulani trip that got cancelled this summer. Definitely not the same, but glad we are able to use points that we’re going to expire and didn’t want to go to the parks over the holiday break.

Looking forward to experiencing this resort!


----------



## Dano1182

Thank you my 3 
What exactly is a cabana?


----------



## Budzooka

Just checked in and have a great surprise that pool will be open on Monday!  Supposed to get some rain tomorrow, but will hopefully clear up soon. Very happy with first impression.


----------



## jerseygal

Budzooka said:


> Just checked in and have a great surprise that pool will be open on Monday!  Supposed to get some rain tomorrow, but will hopefully clear up soon. Very happy with first impression.


That is awesome! Glad to hear pool will be open! Always wondered, is the pool HEATED?  Enjoy!   Can't wait to get back in May.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Thank you for the update Budzooka!


----------



## starfrenzy

It’s official! The pool reopens tomorrow! 11/23/20


----------



## jerseygal

If someone can drop a post to inform about renovation would be appreciated! TIA


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Any recommendations for room request (Studio Villa) with a decent view?


----------



## floridafam

Budzooka said:


> Leaving tomorrow for our first visit and can’t wait. Know we are missing out on the pool and expect some of the activities to be suspended, but looking forward to a few days of relaxing with the family. Was really worried about weather in late Nov when we booked this trip a few months ago, but outside of a little rain, it looks like it going to be really nice.
> 
> This is the substitute for our Aulani trip that got cancelled this summer. Definitely not the same, but glad we are able to use points that we’re going to expire and didn’t want to go to the parks over the holiday break.
> 
> Looking forward to experiencing this resort!


The rain lately has been unusual. I don’t recall a year when it’s rained this much so late into the year.
If you are still there, there’s a SpaceX launch scheduled for tonight. You should be able to see it from the beach.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

floridafam said:


> The rain lately has been unusual. I don’t recall a year when it’s rained this much so late into the year.
> If you are still there, there’s a SpaceX launch scheduled for tonight. You should be able to see it from the beach.


Thank you for posting this information.  We are here and did not know about this.  I saw that it is rescheduled for tonight.


----------



## starfrenzy

Yes, thank you for that *@floridafam !*

I was able to see a launch with my own eyes for the first time on Tuesday and I don’t think I would’ve known about it if it weren’t for your post.


----------



## floridafam

starfrenzy said:


> Yes, thank you for that *@floridafam !*
> 
> I was able to see a launch with my own eyes for the first time on Tuesday and I don’t think I would’ve known about it if it weren’t for your post.


That’s great! I love to watch the launches.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I’ve seen a launch from VB as well!


----------



## My3kids1989

Anyone have pictures of the reno? We have two nights after Christmas booked as part of our road trip and I’m hoping the pool is warm enough!


----------



## floridafam

The last SpaceX launch of the year is scheduled for this Thursday morning. It’s supposed to include three sonic booms as the boosters descend.

Be sure to watch for it if you are at the resort.


----------



## franbot

We plan on staying at VB next August in a 2BR. My question is do the dedicated 2 BRs have a sleeper in the 2nd room along with the queen bed. If so, is there any benefit to getting a dedicated compared to a lock off. The 2nd entrance in a lock off might actually benefit us.


----------



## Anek0618

Anyone at Vero now and can let me know what the pool/beach is like? Is it warm enough to hang out and enjoy? Can you swim? Looking at a January trip.


----------



## floridafam

Anek0618 said:


> Anyone at Vero now and can let me know what the pool/beach is like? Is it warm enough to hang out and enjoy? Can you swim? Looking at a January trip.


It’s 64 here today.  Hughs near 75 or 80 for the next two days then cooler again.


----------



## floridafam

I would swim in the pool in this weather.


----------



## ngl

I think this has been asked but did not see any photos of the renovations? Is mini golf the same set up just new "grass" etc? How about pool? Heard a rumor they were expanding the hot tub but with the limited time it was close probably not the case. Thanks!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I don't know much about their channel/account but "Here With The Ears" is at Vero Beach now and did a tour/walk-around livestream on their youtube channel on Monday and have also been posting on their Instagram account (same name).  The sound quality in the video isn't great when outside due to the wind but at least provides a look at the current state of affairs and holiday decor.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

I am trying to make my requests for our January/February trip in a 2 BR Lock Off.  We had the best room 2 years ago and now I can't find the room number.  We were building 15, 3rd floor.  When you got off the elevator and took a right, it was the last 1BR/Studio combination facing the ocean.  I think it may have been 1541 and 1540.  Does this sound right to anyone else?

Due to COVID we aren't planning on going out and doing much, so a nice balcony with a beautiful view is very important to us.

I have looked all over the internet and can't seem to find a map of room locations.


----------



## floridafam

Anek0618 said:


> Anyone at Vero now and can let me know what the pool/beach is like? Is it warm enough to hang out and enjoy? Can you swim? Looking at a January trip.


It’s 82 here today. It’s supposed to be 52 tomorrow. lol


----------



## Cfabar1

VB in January is definitely warm enough to enjoy.  The pool will be a delight.  Be sure to find local restaurants like Cobalt, The Ocean Grille, Bobbys, and others to enjoy and have a wonderful time.  On the mainland Amalfi Grille and Vero Prime are also very good.  Some days might be cold, but chances are if you're there for a week there will be a lot to enjoy! Enjoy your time at VB DVC.


----------



## Cheburashka

Anek0618 said:


> Anyone at Vero now and can let me know what the pool/beach is like? Is it warm enough to hang out and enjoy? Can you swim? Looking at a January trip.


We were just there December 19th - 23rd.  Highs in the 70's some days, 60's on other days.  Every day featured a time we would be comfortable pool swimming (mildly heated pool water), but ocean swimming never appealed to us due to the cold ocean water, rough waves, and cool air.  Some others did swim, and some boogie boarded.  But overall not too many people in the ocean. We waded a bit (cold!), beachcombed (lots of shells) and built sand castles instead of swimming.

Midday was typically always warm enough to hang out at the pool if you were so inclined.  We weren't, due to the loud music always being played at the pool midday.

Overall, we loved Vero Beach!


----------



## Cheburashka

ngl said:


> I think this has been asked but did not see any photos of the renovations? Is mini golf the same set up just new "grass" etc? How about pool? Heard a rumor they were expanding the hot tub but with the limited time it was close probably not the case. Thanks!


We were just at Vero Beach, but it was our first stay so I can't compare it to the past.  We played mini-golf twice, used the pool (fully functional with a great slide) and hot tub (small and crowded).


----------



## MouseFan88

We're heading to Vero Beach the last week of January for the first time ... we're so excited! Is there somewhere we can look up what activities are free and which require extra payment?

And what do you all recommend for entertaining two toddlers? (Ages almost-5 and 2.5)


----------



## My3kids1989

MouseFan88 said:


> We're heading to Vero Beach the last week of January for the first time ... we're so excited! Is there somewhere we can look up what activities are free and which require extra payment?
> 
> And what do you all recommend for entertaining two toddlers? (Ages almost-5 and 2.5)



I was just there with a 6 year old a 3 year old and an 11 year old. We enjoy building sandcastles on the beach, the community room has paid activities but I believe the tot craft is free. The tot craft when I have been there is like a foam type art. We love the community craft room, we have painted seashells, painted tiles, and made pillows. Those are all for a fee but def worth it. You can go fishing, I haven’t done that yet but plan to next time. 

Hopefully you hit nice weather! It was in the 70s and nice enough for the pool. My 3 year old and 6 year old did the slide races, super fun. They have trivia, scavenger hunt and other activities around the pool. They play a movie on the lawn at night, I was too cold to sit out and watch it though so we watched it from our balcony. We had an ocean view room at the inn. 

We need to mini golf next time too! 

My kids enjoy hunting the little lizards  (see picture) 

Have a blast!


----------



## MouseFan88

My3kids1989 said:


> I was just there with a 6 year old a 3 year old and an 11 year old. ...


Thank you so much for the reply! We also have an ocean view inn room, and I know that my girls will LOVE hunting lizards  We're definitely okay paying for the additional craft time and such - love that it sounds like a Disney Cruise ... but on land. I'm sure we'll let them spend time playing in the sand on the beach (even if we don't get lucky on weather - they can play on the beach in sweats!), but the additional activities will be good for rain, a "rest" time, etc.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Hunting lizards...?? And what exactly do you do with them?


----------



## My3kids1989

Maistre Gracey said:


> Hunting lizards...?? And what exactly do you do with them?


 
Try to catch them but they are too fast and run away  except one time my 11 year old caught one and brought it into the room at Coronado Springs Ha


----------



## famgel

Coming down our first time visit on 2/11 fior a couple of nights looking for reasonable family restaurant suggestions, nothing fancy! Ty!


----------



## MouseFan88

Does Vero offer cribs, trundles, or pack'n'plays for the inn rooms? We're heading there next week, and our toddlers will not (or at least should not ...) share a bed. We could pack up our PeaPod, but wanted to save the space if something else is available.


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

famgel said:


> Coming down our first time visit on 2/11 fior a couple of nights looking for reasonable family restaurant suggestions, nothing fancy! Ty!


We are here now and have heard Riverside was good. We did not eat there but kayaked out of there today with Paddles by the Sea. We really enjoyed Ocean Grill though and will definitely will be back to eat there. It’s pricey and the wait was long, but worth it.


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

disneyeveryyear said:


> I am trying to make my requests for our January/February trip in a 2 BR Lock Off.  We had the best room 2 years ago and now I can't find the room number.  We were building 15, 3rd floor.  When you got off the elevator and took a right, it was the last 1BR/Studio combination facing the ocean.  I think it may have been 1541 and 1540.  Does this sound right to anyone else?
> 
> Due to COVID we aren't planning on going out and doing much, so a nice balcony with a beautiful view is very important to us.
> 
> I have looked all over the internet and can't seem to find a map of room locations.


We are in a 1br with an ocean view and it could  be a 2br lock off. 1439!


----------



## Oozma_Kappa

MouseFan88 said:


> We're heading to Vero Beach the last week of January for the first time ... we're so excited! Is there somewhere we can look up what activities are free and which require extra payment?
> 
> And what do you all recommend for entertaining two toddlers? (Ages almost-5 and 2.5)


Hope this helps!


----------



## mac_tlc

Well, I got lucky again and was able to reserve a Beach Cottage at the 7-month mark. Just reserved for 8/19 - 8/22. Would have preferred earlier that week but was unable to grab it. 

I was going to log in at exactly 8am this morning but forgot and didn’t expect to get it when I logged in at 12:30pm.

It’s actually a back up plan in case our cruise on the Allure of the Seas doesn’t happen.

mac_tlc


----------



## bobbiwoz

mac_tlc said:


> Well, I got lucky again and was able to reserve a Beach Cottage at the 7-month mark. Just reserved for 8/19 - 8/22. Would have preferred earlier that week but was unable to grab it.
> 
> I was going to log in at exactly 8am this morning but forgot and didn’t expect to get it when I logged in at 12:30pm.
> 
> It’s actually a back up plan in case our cruise on the Allure of the Seas doesn’t happen.
> 
> mac_tlc


Good for you!


----------



## mac_tlc

Maybe I should buy a Powerball ticket..... My waitlist for a Beach cottage for 8/17 and 8/18 came through, only took two days . I now have 5 nights , 8/17 through 8/22.

Don’t think I’ll hold on to all of them and, if not, will release the unwanted dates soon so hopefully someone else can grab them.

mac_tlc


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Does anyone know if VB is as picky about having everyone's name on the reservations like they are at the DW resorts?  We have a large family that will be in 4 total rooms, but I don't know who will be in which room at this time, and it will likely change anyway.  I'd like to keep my name on each reservation if possible.  I guess my question is, does every person who is coming need to be listed on a reservation (like at WDW), or does that not matter at Vero Beach?


----------



## Bellecruiser

I think yes.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Does anyone know if there are open areas at the resort (aside from beach/pool areas) for a group of 20 to eat on their own?  Like grill or picnic areas, or other indoor spaces?  We are spread over 4 rooms and none of them are big enough to hold all of us.  Thanks!


----------



## jocon

Oozma_Kappa said:


> We are here now and have heard Riverside was good. We did not eat there but kayaked out of there today with Paddles by the Sea. We really enjoyed Ocean Grill though and will definitely will be back to eat there. It’s pricey and the wait was long, but worth it.


Hi!  How were the covid restrictions?  Was it difficult to be by the beach/pool and needing masks when walking away?


----------



## Travel60

Cubbiefan1734 said:


> Does anyone know if there are open areas at the resort (aside from beach/pool areas) for a group of 20 to eat on their own?  Like grill or picnic areas, or other indoor spaces?  We are spread over 4 rooms and none of them are big enough to hold all of us.  Thanks!


On the north end of the property is a picnic area, I think around a fire pit. Don't know if there are seats or picnic tables.


----------



## Travel60

jocon said:


> Hi!  How were the covid restrictions?  Was it difficult to be by the beach/pool and needing masks when walking away?


We are here now. For the most part, everyone is wearing masks and distancing. You wear your mask walking to and leaving pool but once in your seat you can take it off. Not a problem.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Cubbiefan1734 said:


> Does anyone know if there are open areas at the resort (aside from beach/pool areas) for a group of 20 to eat on their own?  Like grill or picnic areas, or other indoor spaces?  We are spread over 4 rooms and none of them are big enough to hold all of us.  Thanks!


There were grills in the area across A1A.  It’s been a long while since I’ve been there.  There’s a tunnel under A1A and that’s how you access that side of the road.


----------



## bebec22

MouseFan88 said:


> Does Vero offer cribs, trundles, or pack'n'plays for the inn rooms? We're heading there next week, and our toddlers will not (or at least should not ...) share a bed. We could pack up our PeaPod, but wanted to save the space if something else is available.


Yes, there should be a pack n play in the closet.  If there's not one there just call housekeeping and they'll bring you one.  You can also request bed rails.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Interested in hearing the experiences of people who have stayed here with older teens (17). Looking to book a trip in March 2022 and want to try a DVC resort we haven't yet stayed at.  Other than the pool and the beach, what have your older teens enjoyed there? how is the golf course that is mentioned on the website (for example, relative to the Disney World area courses).  Are there a lot of bike trails there (like HHI) or are the bikes mainly to ride on the beach?


----------



## bobbiwoz

The Historic Jungle trail is a bike trail....the beach is not a bike riding area.

https://www.traillink.com/trail/historic-jungle-trail/


----------



## Travel60

Just spent 2+ weeks at VB. Great place to isolate during Covid because there's not much around. 

The beach is narrow and more broken shells and fluffier sand....not for biking. Wear beach shoes. You can rent chairs, umbrellas, kayaks. 

The Jungle Trail is for walking/biking/vehicles. You can go north on JT for about 6-7 miles to a wildlife preserve where there are hiking trails or can go south on JT to where it come back out to A1A, about 10 miles. South has pretty views of river. We alternated walking south or north on A1A every day, there are sidewalks.

On campus are the pool, miniature golf, corn-hole, bike rentals, crafts including step-by-step painting, t-shirt painting, and hammocks.  At the north end is a picnic area with, I think, a bonfire area. Across A1A (through a tunnel) is a lake with a trail around it and a sort of tiki-hut. Also tennis courts and maybe basketball.

So, if your teens are good at making their own fun, sports, etc. they can by happy. If they expect someone to show them a fun time, they may get bored.  Pool staff does their best with pool games, bingo, trivia, etc.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

disneyeveryyear said:


> I am trying to make my requests for our January/February trip in a 2 BR Lock Off.  We had the best room 2 years ago and now I can't find the room number.  We were building 15, 3rd floor.  When you got off the elevator and took a right, it was the last 1BR/Studio combination facing the ocean.  I think it may have been 1541 and 1540.  Does this sound right to anyone else?
> 
> Due to COVID we aren't planning on going out and doing much, so a nice balcony with a beautiful view is very important to us.
> 
> I have looked all over the internet and can't seem to find a map of room locations.



Just reporting back in.  Those rooms are 1438-1439 and 1538-1539.  The best rooms on the property in my opinion.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Oozma_Kappa said:


> We are in a 1br with an ocean view and it could  be a 2br lock off. 1439!


Thanks.  We had that same room from 1/30 - 2/5.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

peacefrogdog said:


> Interested in hearing the experiences of people who have stayed here with older teens (17). Looking to book a trip in March 2022 and want to try a DVC resort we haven't yet stayed at.  Other than the pool and the beach, what have your older teens enjoyed there? how is the golf course that is mentioned on the website (for example, relative to the Disney World area courses).  Are there a lot of bike trails there (like HHI) or are the bikes mainly to ride on the beach?


Our older teen (17) says 3 days max at Vero.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Good to know - thx


----------



## jlnten17

This is probably a long shot but is the kids club open?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

jlnten17 said:


> This is probably a long shot but is the kids club open?


The community hall is open!  But the teen activities across the highway are closed.  Fire pit closed.   Games in lobby and spa also closed.  Some outdoor activities are open.


----------



## floridafam

For anyone at Vero now, there’s a SpaceX launch scheduled for tonight at 11:21 pm.


----------



## floridafam

floridafam said:


> For anyone at Vero now, there’s a SpaceX launch scheduled for tonight at 11:21 pm.


It’s been moved to tomorrow night at 10:59 pm.


----------



## lisareniff

It's been a long time...  but thinking of driving down (have never driven) and staying at Vero.  Have stayed in the OVIR and a glorious week in a BC.  Kids were young and loved the pool area.  Now we are empty nesters and thinking of going alone.


----------



## My3kids1989

I’ve waitlisted one night at Vero, we just need more room for our family and I’m just crossing everything we get it. It’s a mid March Sat night. Anyone have any experience with this? I’m not solely relying on WL though. I’m checking several times a day as I had WL the Friday and ended up finding it and booking on my own.

ETA: I was able to snag a Deluxe room in the Inn this morning. Didn’t come through with my waitlist but with my persistent checking. We had 4 extra people coming last minute and I had no idea where they were going to stay Saturday night if something didn’t come through. So both of my waitlists didn’t come through on their own-I was able to book them both though. Hoping I can get a 2 bedroom instead of the separate rooms but if not at least we all have a place to stay and they are both in the Inn. We’re traveling as a family of 9. 2 of my SOs (26 and 22) adult kids and their significant others, us and 11 yo 7 yo and toddler.  Should be fun


----------



## RebelScum

Anyone staying in an Inn Room room at the moment?  Curious if you can tell me how many inches are between the 2 beds?


----------



## AnnaS

I am here now in the inn room.  I can give you an idea and measure with my feet 

I wear a size 8 shoe.  I put my leg against one bed and walked to the other - 4 of my foot and about 3 more inches.  Hope that helps.


----------



## RebelScum

AnnaS said:


> I am here now in the inn room.  I can give you an idea and measure with my feet
> 
> I wear a size 8 shoe.  I put my leg against one bed and walked to the other - 4 of my foot and about 3 more inches.  Hope that helps.


Thank you - Very helpful


----------



## draw

quick question
Inn rooms
 Keurig or Mr Coffee 
TIA


----------



## RSHEALAND

I think there is a SpaceX launch in a few minutes for anyone who might be there


----------



## My3kids1989

draw said:


> quick question
> Inn rooms
> Keurig or Mr Coffee
> TIA



Mr. Coffee, I’m pretty sure. Hopefully someone else will confirm. I remember making pots of coffee not cups.


----------



## Bellecruiser

We had a KeUrig in our cottage a few weeks ago.  It didn’t work so they gave us a MR Coffee...


----------



## Dano1182

Can anyone advise cost and types of beach chairs?
Are there "free "seats on the beach?
Same question regarding bikes


----------



## cruisnfamily

My3kids1989 said:


> I was just there with a 6 year old a 3 year old and an 11 year old. We enjoy building sandcastles on the beach, the community room has paid activities but I believe the tot craft is free. The tot craft when I have been there is like a foam type art. We love the community craft room, we have painted seashells, painted tiles, and made pillows. Those are all for a fee but def worth it. You can go fishing, I haven’t done that yet but plan to next time.
> 
> Hopefully you hit nice weather! It was in the 70s and nice enough for the pool. My 3 year old and 6 year old did the slide races, super fun. They have trivia, scavenger hunt and other activities around the pool. They play a movie on the lawn at night, I was too cold to sit out and watch it though so we watched it from our balcony. We had an ocean view room at the inn.
> 
> We need to mini golf next time too!
> 
> My kids enjoy hunting the little lizards  (see picture)
> 
> Have a blast!



We've never been there before, can you tell me more about community hall and the activities?  Are masks required and distancing ?  Are there activites appropriate for a 3 year old?



Oozma_Kappa said:


> Hope this helps!


 Hi I was unable to read the ages on your flyers, it got blurry when I zoomed.  Are there any toddler activities on there?


My other question is not regarding activities but regarding dining....are there any covid safe dining options?  We do not want to eat indoors but would eat outdoors if tables were well spaced.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## My3kids1989

cruisnfamily said:


> We've never been there before, can you tell me more about community hall and the activities?  Are masks required and distancing ?  Are there activites appropriate for a 3 year old?
> 
> Hi I was unable to read the ages on your flyers, it got blurry when I zoomed.  Are there any toddler activities on there?
> 
> 
> My other question is not regarding activities but regarding dining....are there any covid safe dining options?  We do not want to eat indoors but would eat outdoors if tables were well spaced.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



In the community hall they do have “tot” craft. It was a foam sticker frame I believe. We never did it but it was free. We have done 3 paid activities there, felt pillow making, painting seashells, and painting tiles. My son just turned 4 last month and easily participated in all of them, with help of course. He had fun. Masks are required in that room and they were pretty strict about it. You would be at your own table for the activity. We haven’t yet done fishing or the mini golf but I’m sure my 4 year old would like that too. My son loved the big slide too!

Masks were not required on the pool deck or the beach, and most people were not wearing them in these areas. 

There are some tables outside of the quick service (I think Wind and Waves) and a seating area by the bar.

We have been there 3 times in the last year, so I have never been there pre Covid.

I have only stayed in the Inn and this will be our first time using Villa so I am not sure what is available around the villas, maybe something around those and I think someone mentioned a BBQ area?


----------



## floridafam

The county restaurant inspections were published recently. Was surprised to see the Disney resort with 15 violations, 3 high priority. I expect better from them.


----------



## MamaKate

We leave on Friday to WDW and then will be going to Vero Beach after.  I have never driven to Vero Beach and was wondering if there are toll roads on the way?  Thanks.


----------



## BK2014

MamaKate said:


> We leave on Friday to WDW and then will be going to Vero Beach after.  I have never driven to Vero Beach and was wondering if there are toll roads on the way?  Thanks.



It depends on which route you take.  Using toll roads is about 15 minutes faster according to google maps.


----------



## MamaKate

BK2014 said:


> It depends on which route you take.  Using toll roads is about 15 minutes faster according to google maps.



We'll be taking the toll roads. Do you happen to know about how much the tolls will be to Vero? Want to make sure I have enough quarters lol.


----------



## RSHEALAND

floridafam said:


> The county restaurant inspections were published recently. Was surprised to see the Disney resort with 15 violations, 3 high priority. I expect better from them.


I just read the inspection report. I’m very surprised at some of the violations


----------



## RSHEALAND

MamaKate said:


> We'll be taking the toll roads. Do you happen to know about how much the tolls will be to Vero? Want to make sure I have enough quarters lol.


I think somewhere around $4 - $6


----------



## RSHEALAND

MamaKate said:


> We'll be taking the toll roads. Do you happen to know about how much the tolls will be to Vero? Want to make sure I have enough quarters lol.


You can go on cfxway.com to calculate the tolls from point to point


----------



## RSHEALAND

MamaKate said:


> We'll be taking the toll roads. Do you happen to know about how much the tolls will be to Vero? Want to make sure I have enough quarters lol.


I put in taking 417 starting at I-4 to 528 ending at I-95 and it came out to $7.25 it all depends on where you pick up the route


----------



## MamaKate

RSHEALAND said:


> You can go on cfxway.com to calculate the tolls from point to point





RSHEALAND said:


> I put in taking 417 starting at I-4 to 528 ending at I-95 and it came out to $7.25 it all depends on where you pick up the route



Awesome! Thanks for your help.


----------



## floridafam

Whenever I go to WDW from Sebastian, I take 95 to 528 to 4 and then the same way back. I use my ez pass but if you get a $10 roll of quarters, you should be fine. 

I’ve tried all the other ways (turnpike, etc.), and prefer this one.


----------



## floridafam

Some of the toll roads down here are accepting the various different toll passes from out of state now.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

floridafam said:


> Some of the toll roads down here are accepting the various different toll passes from out of state now.


More specifically, the cfxway.com toll roads are accepting the multi-state EZPass (as well as their own EPass, their own UNI pass, and the FLDOT Sunpass). That includes the section of 417 from the World Center Drive entrance/exit (just before I4) to 528 eastbound to I95 and that section of 528 (east from MCO to I9). So you can go from WDW to Vero via 417 to 528 to I95 (we then exit I95 at 512 and take it to 510, ending at A1A right by the resort).


----------



## Dano1182

Are there limited pool chairs available?


----------



## LPnerd

floridafam said:


> The county restaurant inspections were published recently. Was surprised to see the Disney resort with 15 violations, 3 high priority. I expect better from them.


This does not surprise me, most of FL. esp. the government, is not taking Covid seriously.


----------



## ngl

LPnerd said:


> This does not surprise me, most of FL. esp. the government, is not taking Covid seriously.


I did not see any restaurant inspection violations for Vero? Or is this referencing Disney in Orlando (on the Vero board so a bit confused).

As for taking COVID seriously, I can assure you many of us in FL are taking it extremely seriously. No matter where you go you will find people who do not.


----------



## floridafam

The restaurant(s) at the Vero resort. The county inspections just came out. They had 15 violations, 3 of those high priority.
It really surprised me. There really is no excuse for that many.


----------



## floridafam

ngl said:


> I did not see any restaurant inspection violations for Vero? Or is this referencing Disney in Orlando (on the Vero board so a bit confused).
> 
> As for taking COVID seriously, I can assure you many of us in FL are taking it extremely seriously. No matter where you go you will find people who do not.


Date of inspection was 1/6/2021


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RebelScum

RSHEALAND said:


> View attachment 563942


THANK YOU for posting this for us!


----------



## RebelScum

Enjoying another stay at Vero.  Vero beach has the best cast members of any DVC resort.


----------



## MLC2002

I have stayed at Vero Beach using DVC points.  For non-DVC owners, is it possible to get a reservation for Spring Break 2022?  Any tips?  Has inventory not been added for the public that far out?  If not, when is a good time to check?  Friends are not interested in renting points, and are finding no availability for next March.  Thank you!


----------



## Carol_

Deleted


----------



## RebelScum

MLC2002 said:


> I have stayed at Vero Beach using DVC points.  For non-DVC owners, is it possible to get a reservation for Spring Break 2022?  Any tips?  Has inventory not been added for the public that far out?  If not, when is a good time to check?  Friends are not interested in renting points, and are finding no availability for next March.  Thank you!


Given that spring break is one of the highest demand seasons at VB, its unlikely that there will be any cash inventory available.


----------



## AnnaS

We stayed here early March.  We are hoping to stay again Mid March next year (about two weeks later.  Hoping we get in when our 7 month window opens up.  We can try before our WDW stay too.  We will be disappointed if we don't get in - might have to look into another place.

So people who own here are saying there is no availability for March 2022 next year?


----------



## ngl

AnnaS said:


> We stayed here early March.  We are hoping to stay again Mid March next year (about two weeks later.  Hoping we get in when our 7 month window opens up.  We can try before our WDW stay too.  We will be disappointed if we don't get in - might have to look into another place.
> 
> So people who own here are saying there is no availability for March 2022 next year?


We are VB owners and I can see availability for all units through March 20. Having said that, if you are trying to get a room and not using DVC points that may be difficult. Not sure when they open those reservations for non-DVC.


----------



## AnnaS

ngl said:


> We are VB owners and I can see availability for all units through March 20. Having said that, if you are trying to get a room and not using DVC points that may be difficult. Not sure when they open those reservations for non-DVC.



Thank you so much!!! Definitely want to use our points when the 7 month window opens up (studio).  We will be at OKW for 10 nights - so hoping to book right after (first choice) - or before (second choice).  Keeping fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## ngl

We are VB owners and typically go in the Spring or Summer to enjoy the beach. Never had been during cooler weather until this past Easter weekend and experienced unseasonably cold weather! Having said that, we always wanted to bike the Jungle Trail so this gave us he opportunity to do so. I picked up a copy of the map they provide as I was looking for it before our trip and could not seem to locate one. Hope this may help others! (and sorry if it is already posted somewhere else!)


----------



## Lupeix

I am thinking of adding a stay at Vero after WDW to relax. Will first week of March be too cold to swim at the beach? Or will last week of June better for swimming? I don't mind doing the parks in June, since we will not be at the parks much. We are planning a resort heavy trip, and we don't have a lot of options because of school. So we are either going during president's day week (some vacation because ski week) or after the school lets out (last two weeks of June, flying back before 4th of July weekend)


----------



## ngl

Lupeix said:


> I am thinking of adding a stay at Vero after WDW to relax. Will first week of March be too cold to swim at the beach? Or will last week of June better for swimming? I don't mind doing the parks in June, since we will not be at the parks much. We are planning a resort heavy trip, and we don't have a lot of options because of school. So we are either going during president's day week (some vacation because ski week) or after the school lets out (last two weeks of June, flying back before 4th of July weekend)


We are owners at VB and typically only go in the summer. As I mentioned, we were there over Easter and it was unseasonably cold. That was April 4. Granted we are Floridians so 70 is cold but it was also very windy. No one was on the beach but to walk or fly a kite! Without the beach the offerings there are limited. We made the most of it by biking, pool, mini golf but 3 nights was plenty without the beach in play. The only other time we went in a non-summer month was mid April 2 years ago and we had one day of full on rain and one beautiful day. The point being March is hard to predict. We can get some really warm March days and some really cold ones! The water temp will be cool however as it usually does not warm up until April. June will definitely be warm enough for the ocean and while you may get rain it is typically only the afternoon thunderstorm variety in the summer.


----------



## jerseygal

@Lupeix.. If swimming is a priority, would absolutely choose June. March here in Florida is usually too cool, unless you are in a heated pool. We have been going to West Coast FL  beaches all winter, some days have been in 80s, but all we’ve done is wade in the gulf. We have a non heated pool at our condo, and it was gorgeous temp yesterday to swim.. first day we submerged ourselves all winter.. mid April and going forward is a great time to visit. Snagged a one night reservation spontaneously yesterday very last minute  at Vero for next week as friends will be in VB area and wanted to meet up with them. Will try to post how warm ocean and pool is when we return!


----------



## Nabas

Lupeix said:


> I am thinking of adding a stay at Vero after WDW to relax. Will first week of March be too cold to swim at the beach? Or will last week of June better for swimming? I don't mind doing the parks in June, since we will not be at the parks much. We are planning a resort heavy trip, and we don't have a lot of options because of school. So we are either going during president's day week (some vacation because ski week) or after the school lets out (last two weeks of June, flying back before 4th of July weekend)


We stayed at VB the 4th of July week.   The ocean and pool temperatures were outstanding, a true pleasure to take a dip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Heading to Vero at the end of April.  Can’t wait to go back!


----------



## AnnaS

bobbiwoz said:


> Heading to Vero at the end of April.  Can’t wait to go back!



Have a great time!!! We miss it already.  We really lucked out too with the weather last month.  Enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

AnnaS said:


> Have a great time!!! We miss it already.  We really lucked out too with the weather last month.  Enjoy!


Thank you!

We had cancelled a few VB stays last year.  We can’t wait to be there again!


----------



## RebelScum

I know this is an off the wall question, but I will ask anyway.  While at VB 2 weeks ago, my boys signed up for the archery activity/class, which we highly recommend.  It was really well led and they absolutely loved it.  Curious if anyone else has done this and if anyone remembers what brand compound bow they used?   Thinking this might make a good birthday gift, since they loved it so much.


----------



## jerseygal

Gorgeous weather at Vero, just returned from a very last minute quick trip, shocked that I snagged a one night stay in Deluxe Ocean view room at the Inn, we made 2 long days out of it, arrived very early on Thursday. The weather on Thursday and Friday was just gorgeous, sunny all day, beautiful breeze pool water nice and warm, didn’t feel resort was overly crowded. When I chatted with some CMs at the front desk, they said that they were coming off very busy weeks of Easter breaks. interesting, you could count on one hand folks swimming in ocean as the waves were so large, looked like rip currents to us. Was looking forward to a dip in ocean, but would not venture out with those currents. The wind was so strong  that in morning, all beach umbrellas and cabanas had to remain closed.  The resort was immaculate and I am always impressed as to how efficient the pool lifeguards are. Really wish there were lifeguards on beach like at Hilton Head. The public beach just to the left of resort was closed as they were replenishing sand. Stopped in for our delicious breakfast sandwich’s, a must do every trip, made to order, eggs any way, I like my bacon very crispy and they do make it perfectly, a little deli very close to resort,  called Beach Bites, and the cashier said the public beach is supposed to open end of month. We try to walk around resort and the public parking at that beach was closed as there was heavy equipment in the lot working. At first we thought that Beach Bites  was closed, but it is open. Really enjoyed our quick getaway, can’t wait for a longer one in May!


----------



## GoofEeyore26

Hi all, I am heading down to the Vero in 3 weeks. I can't seem to find any details on what dining options are open at the resort. In door/outdoors /takeaway. Anyone that's been recently, cna you please let me know. 

Also, does anyone know if the kids playground is open? I saw a vlog from a few months back and it was closed for covid (I think).


----------



## jerseygal

GoofEeyore26 said:


> Hi all, I am heading down to the Vero in 3 weeks. I can't seem to find any details on what dining options are open at the resort. In door/outdoors /takeaway. Anyone that's been recently, cna you please let me know.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the kids playground is open? I saw a vlog from a few months back and it was closed for covid (I think).


The quick serve at the pool was open fully. We didn’t eat dinner at the restaurant, but I believe it was open. Saw people entering the Green Cabin Room, so I guess it was opened. Do not remember seeing any children on the kids water area. You may want to call the resort directly for confirmation though. It was mostly pre school children and babies since spring vacation I believe is over fir most schools.


----------



## RSHEALAND

jerseygal said:


> Gorgeous weather at Vero, just returned from a very last minute quick trip, shocked that I snagged a one night stay in Deluxe Ocean view room at the Inn, we made 2 long days out of it, arrived very early on Thursday. The weather on Thursday and Friday was just gorgeous, sunny all day, beautiful breeze pool water nice and warm, didn’t feel resort was overly crowded. When I chatted with some CMs at the front desk, they said that they were coming off very busy weeks of Easter breaks. interesting, you could count on one hand folks swimming in ocean as the waves were so large, looked like rip currents to us. Was looking forward to a dip in ocean, but would not venture out with those currents. The wind was so strong  that in morning, all beach umbrellas and cabanas had to remain closed.  The resort was immaculate and I am always impressed as to how efficient the pool lifeguards are. Really wish there were lifeguards on beach like at Hilton Head. The public beach just to the left of resort was closed as they were replenishing sand. Stopped in for our delicious breakfast sandwich’s, a must do every trip, made to order, eggs any way, I like my bacon very crispy and they do make it perfectly, a little deli very close to resort,  called Beach Bites, and the cashier said the public beach is supposed to open end of month. We try to walk around resort and the public parking at that beach was closed as there was heavy equipment in the lot working. At first we thought that Beach Bites  was closed, but it is open. Really enjoyed our quick getaway, can’t wait for a longer one in May!


Thanks for the report


----------



## floridafam

http://veronews.com/2021/04/29/man-bitten-by-shark-at-disney-vero-beach-resort/


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

floridafam said:


> http://veronews.com/2021/04/29/man-bitten-by-shark-at-disney-vero-beach-resort/


That sucks.  Our kids use those boards.


----------



## Carol_

floridafam said:


> http://veronews.com/2021/04/29/man-bitten-by-shark-at-disney-vero-beach-resort/


I prefer the pool and hot tub anyway.


----------



## floridafam

Carol_ said:


> I prefer the pool and hot tub anyway.


Same here. I was wondering why a helicopter flew over the house. It must have been the medical flight.

This is the third incident in the last couple of months.


----------



## jerseygal

That is very scary! Hope that he is ok!!


----------



## AnnaS

I heard about the shark attack.  Scary.  I hope he is okay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  I hope the person who was bitten is recovering.  It happened before we got here yesterday.

We are lucky to be in one of the King Inn OV rooms.  Sunrise this morning!


----------



## LPnerd

AnnaS said:


> I heard about the shark attack.  Scary.  I hope he is okay.


It amazes me that Disney, all FL. Beach resorts really, don't educate guests on best time to swim. Never go in before 11am or after4pm, esp watch tides, you do not want to be in water at Vero with high tide. There is a bull shark nursery at the mouth of the Indian river which is a short distance from Vero. These are facts, not my opinion. Also, do not wear sparkle; jewelry, metal decorations on suits, shiny material looks like a fish to them, black in places where sharks eat seals is not a good idea either. 
do not go out to far, sitting on a float with your feet dangling like a fishing lure, sheesh, LOL. and body surf and boogie board at your own risk. My kids did boogie boards for 12 yrs without incident following these rules without a problem. We would go for night walks or after dinner walks on the beach at high tide and see bull sharks feeding where we had been playing in the water hrs earlier, when the tide was lower. Feet away from the edge of the waterline. This happened twice, seeing it once was enough, LOL. 
    If everyone was cognoscente of these rules, I doubt there would be many attacks.


----------



## AnnaS

LPnerd said:


> It amazes me that Disney, all FL. Beach resorts really, don't educate guests on best time to swim. Never go in before 11am or after4pm, esp watch tides, you do not want to be in water at Vero with high tide. There is a bull shark nursery at the mouth of the Indian river which is a short distance from Vero. These are facts, not my opinion. Also, do not wear sparkle; jewelry, metal decorations on suits, shiny material looks like a fish to them, black in places where sharks eat seals is not a good idea either.
> do not go out to far, sitting on a float with your feet dangling like a fishing lure, sheesh, LOL. and body surf and boogie board at your own risk. My kids did boogie boards for 12 yrs without incident following these rules without a problem. We would go for night walks or after dinner walks on the beach at high tide and see bull sharks feeding where we had been playing in the water hrs earlier, when the tide was lower. Feet away from the edge of the waterline. This happened twice, seeing it once was enough, LOL.
> If everyone was cognoscente of these rules, I doubt there would be many attacks.



Everyone should know this - every oceanfront resort/public beach, should post/have warning signs.  We are not "beach" people, go to the shore all summer, etc.  We don't even swim.  I will go waist high and that's about it but the water has to be at least 85 degrees.  This does not happen unless I am in the islands/pool or beaches down south in the summer time (not something that happens often either).


I need to mention this to my kids/grandchildren.  Thank you.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

LPnerd said:


> It amazes me that Disney, all FL. Beach resorts really, don't educate guests on best time to swim. Never go in before 11am or after4pm, esp watch tides, you do not want to be in water at Vero with high tide. There is a bull shark nursery at the mouth of the Indian river which is a short distance from Vero. These are facts, not my opinion. Also, do not wear sparkle; jewelry, metal decorations on suits, shiny material looks like a fish to them, black in places where sharks eat seals is not a good idea either.
> do not go out to far, sitting on a float with your feet dangling like a fishing lure, sheesh, LOL. and body surf and boogie board at your own risk. My kids did boogie boards for 12 yrs without incident following these rules without a problem. We would go for night walks or after dinner walks on the beach at high tide and see bull sharks feeding where we had been playing in the water hrs earlier, when the tide was lower. Feet away from the edge of the waterline. This happened twice, seeing it once was enough, LOL.
> If everyone was cognoscente of these rules, I doubt there would be many attacks.


This attack surprised me because we were always told from 9am on is ok.  9am-4pm.  We grew up on the beach, so have lots of experience.  Ugh


----------



## LPnerd

who the heck told you 9am??? that's wrong. esp since many times high tide is still up enough that waist deep can get you a bite from a fairly large fish. thats like 4 ft of water and they only need about 3'.


----------



## jerseygal

@LPnerd..thanks for clarifying the hours 11 to 4..never knew that!


----------



## jerseygal

I REALLY wish Vero was set up like HH with the public lifeguard..feel SO much better swimming in front of a lifeguard..do not go out far at all..haha..


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> Good morning!  I hope the person who was bitten is recovering.  It happened before we got here yesterday.
> 
> We are lucky to be in one of the King Inn OV rooms.  Sunrise this morning!
> 
> View attachment 571495


Beautiful view. Enjoy your stay Bobbi


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

LPnerd said:


> who the heck told you 9am??? that's wrong. esp since many times high tide is still up enough that waist deep can get you a bite from a fairly large fish. thats like 4 ft of water and they only need about 3'.



Ok, so as I mentioned we grew up on Florida beaches, so it was common knowledge that you didn’t swim dusk to dawn to avoid sharks.  So, yes, from around 9am on was considered to be ok.  I have never seen anyone get attacked by a shark period, so they must be pretty rare.  But you have me interested, so I did a little research and found some pretty scary facts on the National Geographic website which seems to prove us both wrong.

Here’s the scariest fact:

“Over the last half-century, there have been more unprovoked shark attacks in Florida (27 out of a total 139) between 2-3 pm than any other time of the day.”

All I can say here is 2-3 pm?  Now that is scary.  And guess what else?  Apparently vero Is just south of the shark attack capital of the world:

“New Smyrna Beach in Florida is the shark attack capital of the world according to ISAF. It is estimated that anyone who has swam there has been within 10ft of a shark.”



And...  “September is the month with the most Shark attacks in Florida.”
This must be why Vero is cheapest through dvc in September. 

I’m thinking we will leave the boogie boards at home when we go to Vero.


----------



## jerseygal

Forgot about Vero being so close to New Smyrna!I have read about the abundance of shark attacks there!


----------



## franbot

Is there currently character dining at the resort?


----------



## jerseygal

Can’t wait for our Vero vacation later  this month with our youngest adult son.. he has been working tons of hours over the last couple of months, so it will be great for him to relax for a week!


----------



## rcs

RebelScum said:


> I know this is an off the wall question, but I will ask anyway.  While at VB 2 weeks ago, my boys signed up for the archery activity/class, which we highly recommend.  It was really well led and they absolutely loved it.  Curious if anyone else has done this and if anyone remembers what brand compound bow they used?   Thinking this might make a good birthday gift, since they loved it so much.



Sorry for the delay in replying... I remembered your question while we were staying there. I hope it's not too late for the birthday.

They use Genesis Archery bows. I agree with you, their bows are pretty decent for this type of use. I've attached a lousy quality image (the image, not the bow!)... I had to use the webcam on my Windows PC to capture the image from my iPhone as I couldn't seem to get Windows to open the image file from iCloud... why is it so hard ?

Anyhow, we too had a great time at the archery activity... adults and teens. In fact, so much fun the first time that we signed up again and did it later in the week as well. Both times our family had the activity all to ourselves.


----------



## RebelScum

rcs said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying... I remembered your question while we were staying there. I hope it's not too late for the birthday.
> 
> They use Genesis Archery bows. I agree with you, their bows are pretty decent for this type of use. I've attached a lousy quality image (the image, not the bow!)... I had to use the webcam on my Windows PC to capture the image from my iPhone as I couldn't seem to get Windows to open the image file from iCloud... why is it so hard ?
> 
> Anyhow, we too had a great time at the archery activity... adults and teens. In fact, so much fun the first time that we signed up again and did it later in the week as well. Both times our family had the activity all to ourselves.
> 
> View attachment 576138


Thank you so much!!!!   I have done some research and I thought that was the brand.   Thank you for the confirmation and taking the time to do this.  Also, nice shirt . . . I have the same one!  Thanks again.


----------



## evenstephen

Does anyone have recent prices for rental items at VB?  My family will be spending a few nights there in a couple of weeks, and I'm specifically interested in the prices beach chairs, umbrellas, and bodyboards.  We could bring our own, though our car is relatively small and a it would be a crowded drive.  I've found a listing of prices online, but I think they're several years old and way out of date.


----------



## jerseygal

evenstephen said:


> Does anyone have recent prices for rental items at VB?  My family will be spending a few nights there in a couple of weeks, and I'm specifically interested in the prices beach chairs, umbrellas, and bodyboards.  We could bring our own, though our car is relatively small and a it would be a crowded drive.  I've found a listing of prices online, but I think they're several years old and way out of date.


You mention body boards..since there was a recent shark attack about a month ago at Disney Vero, I read somewhere that body boards are not suggested. Perhaps they are not renting them anymore


----------



## RSHEALAND

evenstephen said:


> Does anyone have recent prices for rental items at VB?  My family will be spending a few nights there in a couple of weeks, and I'm specifically interested in the prices beach chairs, umbrellas, and bodyboards.  We could bring our own, though our car is relatively small and a it would be a crowded drive.  I've found a listing of prices online, but I think they're several years old and way out of date.


----------



## Caropooh

jerseygal said:


> You mention body boards..since there was a recent shark attack about a month ago at Disney Vero, I read somewhere that body boards are not suggested. Perhaps they are not renting them anymore


As of 2 weeks ago (which was right after the shark attacks), they were still renting body boards. We rented 2 of them one afternoon.


----------



## DestyTiger

Caropooh said:


> As of 2 weeks ago (which was right after the shark attacks), they were still renting body boards. We rented 2 of them one afternoon.


As of yesterday they were still renting them and they were quite popular.


----------



## jerseygal

Weather was gorgeous here yesterday, not a cloud in the sky, full sunAmazing, how it feels about 15 degrees by pool versus ocean.We we’re her about a month ago, quick one night two full stay beach was gorgeous. Water temp of pool is glorious, temp of ocean is warmer also than a month ago. Unfortunately, we were shocked when we saw the beach filled with brown seaweedComing here many years and have never encountered the seaweed in piles on beach. Asked the beach guys and they said it has been like that for about a week and a half. I was really surprised since never saw that before. They said some ocean condition but the ocean was crystal clear. I have seen alot of seaweed on beach in Aruba once after a MAJOR storm but resort had bulldozers out there cleaning it. Wow! Perhaps Disney will bring in equipment to remedy it. Pretty ugly! About a month ago, DH and I walked about 2 miles down beach toward private condos and never saw this. The beach attendant said that it exists by public beach next to resort where the lifeguard is.☹


----------



## jerseygal

Beach Bites by the Public Beach next door is Soooo good for breakfast sandwiches, wraps, snd hoagies, excellent grilled chicken tossed salad!Very reasonable and they seem appreciative of the businessThey also sell hats, sunglasses and the like if you need it.


----------



## jerseygal

Another beautiful sun day expected today!


----------



## Lee Matthews

We’ve just sent a ROFR to Disney on a 100 point contract for Vero beach.

we watched some videos one line and fell in love with the place. Beach holidays are not usually my thing as from the UK people tend to fly to Spain or Portugal for those types of holidays, but Vero beach I can get behind.

we thought a week, 10 days every other year alternating with our main WDW vacation but least with Vero, if we get the itch, we can drive to WDW for a day or so.

the whole talk of sharks worries me slightly but I think it all comes down to research before we travel.

mate the DVC prices above for renting  equipment only for Blue card holders or can white get the cheaper pricing too.

although it requires a lot more points, is April a good time to go with weather, the turtles etc?

if we rented a car, is there much to do in the local area? Restaurant and attraction wise?


----------



## jerseygal

Lee Matthews said:


> We’ve just sent a ROFR to Disney on a 100 point contract for Vero beach.
> 
> we watched some videos one line and fell in love with the place. Beach holidays are not usually my thing as from the UK people tend to fly to Spain or Portugal for those types of holidays, but Vero beach I can get behind.
> 
> we thought a week, 10 days every other year alternating with our main WDW vacation but least with Vero, if we get the itch, we can drive to WDW for a day or so.
> 
> the whole talk of sharks worries me slightly but I think it all comes down to research before we travel.
> 
> mate the DVC prices above for renting  equipment only for Blue card holders or can white get the cheaper pricing too.
> 
> although it requires a lot more points, is April a good time to go with weather, the turtles etc?
> 
> if we rented a car, is there much to do in the local area? Restaurant and attraction wise?like!


Vero is certainly a beautiful place..very relaxing, but personally I don’t think I could do 10 days here..think 7 would be enough. As far as  the shark issue, sharks are everywhere on the ocean, just have to be careful and advice about not swimming early morning and early evening is one that we follow, whatever beach we go to, including Hilton Head. As for a car, you will need one. All restaurants are a car drive away, of course there is the restaurant on site, but our family prefers variety. As far as local attractions, you could probably drive about 35 to 40 minutes to Ft Pierce, we were going to do jet skiing there on an inlet rather than in the ocean at  Vero , but didn’t make it this time. Stuart and Port St Lucie are about an hour drive, so that area is worth investigating. We typically combine a few days at WDW, followed by a relaxing trip at Vero. With April bring spring break, it will be VERY crowded at Vero as we were in Vero for a trip one month ago. The CMs said the resort was very crowded. End of April we came , ocean was cold, but the sun was beautiful sitting by beach, pools were warm by that time. One month later, the ocean temp warmed up, ocean was warm this week, so were pools, both perfect temps! There is DVC pricing and non DVC pricing for beach chairs and the like! Vero Beach grounds are immaculate! Enjoy your planning!


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Lee Matthews said:


> We’ve just sent a ROFR to Disney on a 100 point contract for Vero beach.
> 
> we watched some videos one line and fell in love with the place. Beach holidays are not usually my thing as from the UK people tend to fly to Spain or Portugal for those types of holidays, but Vero beach I can get behind.
> 
> we thought a week, 10 days every other year alternating with our main WDW vacation but least with Vero, if we get the itch, we can drive to WDW for a day or so.
> 
> the whole talk of sharks worries me slightly but I think it all comes down to research before we travel.
> 
> mate the DVC prices above for renting  equipment only for Blue card holders or can white get the cheaper pricing too.
> 
> although it requires a lot more points, is April a good time to go with weather, the turtles etc?
> 
> if we rented a car, is there much to do in the local area? Restaurant and attraction wise?


I agree that ten days is too long to stay at vero.  But that is just my personal preference.  I have found we can do about 5 days max.


----------



## Lee Matthews

No I appreciate all the advice.

Think we are buying enough points for what we need than yeah, if we do end up doing shorter stays then thats good with us. We can use any excess points at 7 months to maybe grab a couple of nights at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## RebelScum

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I agree that ten days is too long to stay at vero.  But that is just my personal preference.  I have found we can do about 5 days max.


We have done several 8 & 9 day stays at vero and have always been sad to leave and cannot wait to go back after we arrive home.


----------



## bsmitty2020

My family and I are staying at Disney Vero Beach in July. Can anyone tell me if Sun Canopies "tents" or allowed on the beach? Thank you.


----------



## bobvb22

bsmitty2020 said:


> My family and I are staying at Disney Vero Beach in July. Can anyone tell me if Sun Canopies "tents" or allowed on the beach? Thank you.



yes you can bring your own canopy, tent, popup.


----------



## Lee Matthews

So can anyone recommend some good family restaurants in the local area? 

Very early days for trip planning but me good to get some recommendations to research on Youtube


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Are cash rooms possible here (or perhaps better phrased, more than a once in while surprise bonus) or is it a better idea to rent points?  Are there tricks to getting a cash reservation?  How is availability at 7 months or less - specifically for ocean view?  We are DVC owners but we have fully planned for our points for the foreseeable future.   We live within driving distance so tend not to be planning 11 or even 7 months in advance (but are willing to in order to try this resort) and anytime I've tried to check for availability (admittedly ad-hoc) I've come up empty with nothing available for cash in any category.  Based on the points chart seems like Sept/Oct is "low" season and that's fine by us - still hot here and can use beach and pool.  Any tips are appreciated in terms of best way and/or time of year to snag a reservation and give this resort a try.  Ideally would like to visit when we can use the beach and pool.  Thanks!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Lee Matthews said:


> So can anyone recommend some good family restaurants in the local area?
> 
> Very early days for trip planning but me good to get some recommendations to research on Youtube


How far are you willing to drive, and how much are you willing to spend?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Lee Matthews said:


> So can anyone recommend some good family restaurants in the local area?
> 
> Very early days for trip planning but me good to get some recommendations to research on Youtube


We tried squid lips in Sebastian last week.  Meh.  Tasteless.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Maistre Gracey said:


> How far are you willing to drive, and how much are you willing to spend?



maybe 10-15 mins. Ideally walk if possible. We aren’t seafood people but don’t want anything too expensive. $20-$25 a main is ok


----------



## RooRach0906

I would like to know of some really good seafood restaurants nearby no further than 25 minutes drive that are no more than $30 for main dish. I love She Crab soup so bonus if it has that. Please and thank you in advance!

Also does anyone know if the Goofy character meal is back or will be before the end of August?


----------



## Haley R

What is the ocean temperature like around thanksgiving? We’re thinking about going but not if it’s too cold


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lee Matthews said:


> maybe 10-15 mins. Ideally walk if possible. We aren’t seafood people but don’t want anything too expensive. $20-$25 a main is ok


I don’t think anything is a 10-15 minute walk except Orchid Island Pizza.  You are in a very residential area, very lovely, not commercial!


----------



## DVC Jen

bobbiwoz said:


> I don’t think anything is a 10-15 minute walk except Orchid Island Pizza.  You are in a very residential area, very lovely, not commercial!



Orchid Island Pizza has closed.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Lee Matthews said:


> maybe 10-15 mins. Ideally walk if possible. We aren’t seafood people but don’t want anything too expensive. $20-$25 a main is ok


Nothing within walking distance except a sandwich shop, and that may close early.

You will need a car, and a solid 15 minutes to get to restaurants. 
Our favorite as of late is Bobby’s. It’s one minute from another fave, The Ocean Grill. The OG does get a bit pricey however. Riverside Cafe is great, but in the evening it loses some family atmosphere and turns more toward night club. 
Heading toward Sebastian many like Capt Hiram’s and Squid Lips. 
I cannot in good faith recommend either, but they are reasonably priced.
If you continue past Squid Lips, Capt Butchers is pretty good. 
So... my main recs are Bobby’s, Butchers, and Ocean Grill (more pricey). 
Also, unless having breakfast, stay away from Mulligans (one in Sebastian, and one in Vero).

There are other good places, but not as “family” oriented.


----------



## sarahk0204

We have been to VB several times over the years, but we have always gone in June, and we have always stayed in an Inn room. No issues with availability as long as we book right at 7 months. 

We are planning a trip for summer 2022 to celebrate our twins' high school graduation. With the graduation itself and parties in June, we were thinking of moving the trip to early July. DD has a school theater trip that starts the end of July.

The issue is that we would like a 2BR. Is the time around July 4 busier? I don't have enough points to walk a reservation over a weekend, so if we choose July instead of June, are we taking a chance on having much less availability at 7 months?


----------



## NuclearDad

RSHEALAND said:


> View attachment 577162


Can I assume these are per day prices? And do the sets include two chairs?


----------



## nightwing12

Just booked my first trip to vero beach in december! In fact it will be my first DVC stay since purchasing dvc in dec 2019! (ugh bad timing!) We're using our glut of points to stay there and then head to WDW and stay at a few different resorts there. Very excited!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

NuclearDad said:


> Can I assume these are per day prices? And do the sets include two chairs?


 Yes those are per day prices and the sets do include 2 chairs. They set them up and take them down.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

nightwing12 said:


> Just booked my first trip to vero beach in december! In fact it will be my first DVC stay since purchasing dvc in dec 2019! (ugh bad timing!) We're using our glut of points to stay there and then head to WDW and stay at a few different resorts there. Very excited!



I hope you enjoy your time at Vero Beach.  VB is a very nice resort but it's also a very quite resort, there's not a lot of action there so I hope you're prepared for that.  We have gone to VB after WDW and last year before our WDW trip.  This coming year we will be going after WDW which is a good scenario for us, it gives us time to relax after WDW and the LONG drive home.  Either way I hope you have a great vacation and many years as a happy DVC member.


----------



## Caropooh

Ms.Minnie said:


> I hope you enjoy your time at Vero Beach.  VB is a very nice resort but it's also a very quite resort, there's not a lot of action there so I hope you're prepared for that.  We have gone to VB after WDW and last year before our WDW trip.  This coming year we will be going after WDW which is a good scenario for us, it gives us time to relax after WDW and the LONG drive home.  Either way I hope you have a great vacation and many years as a happy DVC member.


We learned last month that going AFTER WDW is the way to do it! We spent 3 nights at VB and then 6 nights at BCV. Could have really used the relaxing part after, instead of before. We LOVED it at VB!!!


----------



## Nabas

Ms.Minnie said:


> I hope you enjoy your time at Vero Beach.  VB is a very nice resort but it's also a very quite resort, there's not a lot of action there so I hope you're prepared for that.  We have gone to VB after WDW and last year before our WDW trip.  This coming year we will be going after WDW which is a good scenario for us, it gives us time to relax after WDW and the LONG drive home.  Either way I hope you have a great vacation and many years as a happy DVC member.





Caropooh said:


> We learned last month that going AFTER WDW is the way to do it! We spent 3 nights at VB and then 6 nights at BCV. Could have really used the relaxing part after, instead of before. We LOVED it at VB!!!


We've gone to WDW after VB on our trips.  There are a couple of reasons for this.

First, VB is farther away from home for us, so we like getting the longest part of the trip over at the start.

Second, after sitting around VB for a few days, we need some excitement.


----------



## sssteele

Maistre Gracey said:


> Nothing within walking distance except a sandwich shop, and that may close early.
> 
> You will need a car, and a solid 15 minutes to get to restaurants.
> Our favorite as of late is Bobby’s. It’s one minute from another fave, The Ocean Grill. The OG does get a bit pricey however. Riverside Cafe is great, but in the evening it loses some family atmosphere and turns more toward night club.
> Heading toward Sebastian many like Capt Hiram’s and Squid Lips.
> I cannot in good faith recommend either, but they are reasonably priced.
> If you continue past Squid Lips, Capt Butchers is pretty good.
> So... my main recs are Bobby’s, Butchers, and Ocean Grill (more pricey).
> Also, unless having breakfast, stay away from Mulligans (one in Sebastian, and one in Vero).
> 
> There are other good places, but not as “family” oriented.


Love Squidlips. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## sssteele

we"reofftoneverland said:


> We tried squid lips in Sebastian last week.  Meh.  Tasteless.


Love Squidlips, although my wife and I usually get fried clamstrips, fried shrimp, and fried scallops.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

sssteele said:


> Love Squidlips, although my wife and I usually get fried clamstrips, fried shrimp, and fried scallops.


I rest my case….


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

sssteele said:


> Love Squidlips. Different strokes for different folks.


We were surprised that we did not like it because we had heard good things, so a lot of people do like it.  But it is not a place we would try again.


----------



## jphilhower

We booked our stay for one night to kick off our Disney Vacation. It is in late August. I did this to give my wife her beach time.


----------



## Flossbolna

2xcited2sleep said:


> Are cash rooms possible here (or perhaps better phrased, more than a once in while surprise bonus) or is it a better idea to rent points?  Are there tricks to getting a cash reservation?  How is availability at 7 months or less - specifically for ocean view?  We are DVC owners but we have fully planned for our points for the foreseeable future.   We live within driving distance so tend not to be planning 11 or even 7 months in advance (but are willing to in order to try this resort) and anytime I've tried to check for availability (admittedly ad-hoc) I've come up empty with nothing available for cash in any category.  Based on the points chart seems like Sept/Oct is "low" season and that's fine by us - still hot here and can use beach and pool.  Any tips are appreciated in terms of best way and/or time of year to snag a reservation and give this resort a try.  Ideally would like to visit when we can use the beach and pool.  Thanks!



I think renting pants will be a better way. I remember once checking cash rates and they were ridiculously high. We have been able to get reservations with our points at 7 months without issues for all our stays, which included Thanksgiving one year. I thought it would be super hard, but there was availability for a couple of weeks after the 7 months mark. Our favorite visit was for Halloween. They had trick or treating going on, one of the beach houses was converted into a spooky house. Low key, but fun. We also stayed in early December and the Christmas decorations are very pretty. But we did have a couple of cold days then.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

We are going to VB after 3 nights in WDW. This is the first year we are getting the Beach House and we are beyond excited. We love VB. We usually try to come for a week at the end of August (mostly North East families and UK families at the resort). It is so nice to relax before the start of the school year.  Question for those who have stayed in the Beach House, where do you park? I know at the Inn there is garage and there are small garages under the villas, but I never noticed where the beach house parks.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

AJollyHoliday said:


> We are going to VB after 3 nights in WDW. This is the first year we are getting the Beach House and we are beyond excited. We love VB. We usually try to come for a week at the end of August (mostly North East families and UK families at the resort). It is so nice to relax before the start of the school year.  Question for those who have stayed in the Beach House, where do you park? I know at the Inn there is garage and there are small garages under the villas, but I never noticed where the beach house parks.


Same place. Whatever is available, including underneath.

Enjoy the cottage!


----------



## bobbiwoz

AJollyHoliday said:


> We are going to VB after 3 nights in WDW. This is the first year we are getting the Beach House and we are beyond excited. We love VB. We usually try to come for a week at the end of August (mostly North East families and UK families at the resort). It is so nice to relax before the start of the school year.  Question for those who have stayed in the Beach House, where do you park? I know at the Inn there is garage and there are small garages under the villas, but I never noticed where the beach house parks.


Have a great time.  It seems we parked  in the underground area of whichever building we were in front of.  I don’t remember for sure, but we never were too far.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

Thanks!  We won't be using the car much, mainly it is for that first run to Publix for our food for the week and maybe one meal out. I have a feeling that once we get the Beach Cottage we will never want to go back....addonitis is hitting hard....


----------



## Rm4OneMore

So Orchid Island Pizzeria is gone.   Can anyone recommend a local, non-chain pizza place near Disney's Vero Beach Resort?


----------



## RSHEALAND

Rm4OneMore said:


> So Orchid Island Pizzeria is gone.   Can anyone recommend a local, non-chain pizza place near Disney's Vero Beach Resort?


Vittorios in the Publix’s shopping center on the corner of US 1 and Barber St in Sebastian


----------



## Rm4OneMore

RSHEALAND said:


> Vittorios in the Publix’s shopping center on the corner of US 1 and Barber St in Sebastian


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jerseygal

RSHEALAND said:


> Vittorios in the Publix’s shopping center on the corner of US 1 and Barber St in Sebastian


We saw that when we were in Publix. How is their pizza? TIA!


----------



## jerseygal

How is the beach lately regarding the Seaweed/Sargassum outbreak at the end of May on the beach?Ocean ironically was relatively clear but piles of it on beach


----------



## Rm4OneMore

jerseygal said:


> We saw that when we were in Publix. How is their pizza? TIA!


It was pretty good.  We also had a cast member recommend it so we tried it out. I'll go back again.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

We also had Vittorios last month and thought it was pretty good pizza and garlic knots.  It was also convenient for us because we needed something from Publix (microwave popcorn for the nightly movie at the resort ).  And don't forget the free cookie for the kiddos.  I thought the worker was just being nice, but apparently it's a thing at Publix.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Thinking of doing Vero Beach again in August and was last there over Labor Day Weekend last year. Have there been any changes since then in regards to loosening restrictions? I see the character dining is still a no-go. Last time the playgrounds were closed, no Tiger Lily Water Play area, no campfire, no spa… Have any other amenities come back online recently?


----------



## jerseygal

@nerdboyrockstar.. We were there last week in May. Masks were  only required indoors. The Tiger Lily Water Park still closed, Mini Golf open, no campfire, no Spa still. By now, perhaps there are more changes. Have fun if u go!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

jerseygal said:


> We saw that when we were in Publix. How is their pizza? TIA!



We get their pizza every year and it is good.  We come down for our trip, check-in, stop at the pizza place and place our order and tell them to give us about an hour while we grocery shop. We shop, load the car, grab the pizzas, then back to the resort. I am GF/dairy-free and they have 2 nice crust options.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

AJollyHoliday said:


> We get their pizza every year and it is good.  We come down for our trip, check-in, stop at the pizza place and place our order and tell them to give us about an hour while we grocery shop. We shop, load the car, grab the pizzas, then back to the resort. I am GF/dairy-free and they have 2 nice crust options.


Thank you for including that you are GF/dairy-free!  I'm the same so that's a great idea while we are grocery shopping for our trip.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Now letting day visitors in for drinks/GCR !!!!


----------



## jerseygal

Maistre Gracey said:


> Now letting day visitors in for drinks/GCR !!!!


So what’s the control on the pool if one is allowed in for drinks? Magic band to prove that you are staying there,  like at Stormalong Bay.? Certainly hope so, as pool gets crowded enough


----------



## Maistre Gracey

jerseygal said:


> So what’s the control on the pool if one is allowed in for drinks? Magic band to prove that you are staying there,  like at Stormalong Bay.? Certainly hope so, as pool gets crowded enough


Yeah, the pool is gated. I suppose someone could try to be a pool crasher, but I seriously doubt that happens much.


----------



## jerseygal

W


Maistre Gracey said:


> Yeah, the pool is gated. I suppose someone could try to be a pool crasher, but I seriously doubt that happens much.


 When the Poly Volcano Pool was built I was glad to hear that the pool was gated..same with Stormalong Bay and Riviera..folks get off of Gondola and walk around Riviera, grab lunch or drink but can’t get into pools..
That’s the way it should be..Hoping that Vero has a similar system to check MBs or key cards to control the oool chairs etc


----------



## BentheRed

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Thank you for including that you are GF/dairy-free!  I'm the same so that's a great idea while we are grocery shopping for our trip.


We tried their pizza last night, it was delicious!  They are huge - a ‘personal’ pizza was about 12”, and they also had 16” and 18”.  The GF crust was a cauliflower one. I did not see dairy free cheese as an option.   Note there is a special on Monday / Tuesday - 16” cheese pizza fo $8.99.  It took about 25 min, so ideal to shop next door in Publix while waiting!


----------



## BentheRed

jerseygal said:


> How is the beach lately regarding the Seaweed/Sargassum outbreak at the end of May on the beach?Ocean ironically was relatively clear but piles of it on beach


It is nice and clean at the end of June (pic taken today)


----------



## Lee Matthews

Has anyone done a Vero Beach and cruise combo vacation from port canaveral. 

I’m thinking of it April 2023 as a more relaxed Disney trip away from ‘world’ but wondering if it actually makes sense of a trip?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Lee Matthews said:


> Has anyone done a Vero Beach and cruise combo vacation from port canaveral.
> 
> I’m thinking of it April 2023 as a more relaxed Disney trip away from ‘world’ but wondering if it actually makes sense of a trip?


We have often gone to VB for a day before our DCL cruises!  Usually they are out of Port Canaveral, but we have also traveled to Port of Miami.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Would I be right to assume that you need to drive really from VB to port?
I haven’t driven in the US before but think I would be happy too if the journey wasn’t too bad and I got a hire car.

I love the idea of like a 4-5 night cruise then the same at Vero.


----------



## jerseygal

BentheRed said:


> It is nice and clean at the end of June (pic taken today)
> View attachment 585104View attachment 585104


Beach looks Great!Thanks for update!


----------



## DisneyGal24

Any recommendations for river cruises/boat tours? We saw Captain Hiram’s River King boat tours today. Has anyone used them? Thanks!


----------



## BentheRed

Hi, we’re staying here now and we bought some cheap folding chairs that we were going to leave behind.   Any recommendations where to leave them for other folks to use?   I’ve see a few umbrellas or boogie boards left by the Green Cabin on the beach and wasn’t sure if they were ‘donated’, dumped as broken, or just parked while someone used the pool.   I know it’s not probably in Disney’s interest to have a donation area, but i wondered if there was an unofficial areas folks on this site have agreed on?  We’d even leave a few beach books behind if we thought anyone would make use of them.   Someone will probably mention no one wanting used gear because of Covid, but I’ve seen a lot of inconsistencies this week.  They have not reopened the xbox/PS4‘s in the lobby, but Eb & Flos is still letting you borrow putters, tennis raquets etc, and I saw the cast members just put them back on the rack and not wiping them down.


----------



## bobvb22

BentheRed said:


> Hi, we’re staying here now and we bought some cheap folding chairs that we were going to leave behind.   Any recommendations where to leave them for other folks to use?   I’ve see a few umbrellas or boogie boards left by the Green Cabin on the beach and wasn’t sure if they were ‘donated’, dumped as broken, or just parked while someone used the pool.   I know it’s not probably in Disney’s interest to have a donation area, but i wondered if there was an unofficial areas folks on this site have agreed on?  We’d even leave a few beach books behind if we thought anyone would make use of them.   Someone will probably mention no one wanting used gear because of Covid, but I’ve seen a lot of inconsistencies this week.  They have not reopened the xbox/PS4‘s in the lobby, but Eb & Flos is still letting you borrow putters, tennis raquets etc, and I saw the cast members just put them back on the rack and not wiping them down.


I have seen them left in the laundry rooms in every building.  Along with boogie boards, umbrellas etc...


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Lee Matthews said:


> Has anyone done a Vero Beach and cruise combo vacation from port canaveral.
> 
> I’m thinking of it April 2023 as a more relaxed Disney trip away from ‘world’ but wondering if it actually makes sense of a trip?


Yes, we did this. Doubly relaxing, at the resort and onboard the ship. We have a regular rotation of off-site Vero-area restaurants that we enjoy along with the on-site option, so an enjoyable start to a vacation.


----------



## Caropooh

Rm4OneMore said:


> So Orchid Island Pizzeria is gone.   Can anyone recommend a local, non-chain pizza place near Disney's Vero Beach Resort?


This place is great! Portions are huge. My DD22 had a gluten free pizza and said it was one of the best she's ever had.
http://www.vicspizzafl.com


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Caropooh said:


> This place is great! Portions are huge. My DD22 had a gluten free pizza and said it was one of the best she's ever had.
> http://www.vicspizzafl.com


That’s one of our regular restaurants to visit. DW is also gluten free and we’ve enjoyed GF pizza as well as some nice appetizers.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

We don’t care for Vic’s. The pizza is inconsistent at best. Some other dishes are okay. Garlic knots are great. Minuscule beer selection (if that’s your thing). Servers are marginal.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

The best pizza in the area, imo, is at Earl’s. I can’t really suggest you take the family, as it’s not real family friendly. That said, for adults, they have fantastic bands on the weekends.
It is a biker bar, but folks are friendly.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Maistre Gracey said:


> The best pizza in the area, imo, is at Earl’s. I can’t really suggest you take the family, as it’s not real family friendly. That said, for adults, they have fantastic bands on the weekends.
> It is a biker bar, but folks are friendly.


The live music is an attraction. Unfortunately, no gluten free options listed on the menu, so we’ll have to pass.


----------



## floridafam

Pretty intense weather rolling through Vero/Sebastian right now. We are without power. Anyone at the resort? How are things there?


----------



## bobbiwoz

floridafam said:


> Pretty intense weather rolling through Vero/Sebastian right now. We are without power. Anyone at the resort? How are things there?


Is your power back on?


----------



## floridafam

bobbiwoz said:


> Is your power back on?


Yes. It was out for 16 hours.


----------



## AJollyHoliday

BentheRed said:


> We tried their pizza last night, it was delicious!  They are huge - a ‘personal’ pizza was about 12”, and they also had 16” and 18”.  The GF crust was a cauliflower one. I did not see dairy free cheese as an option.   Note there is a special on Monday / Tuesday - 16” cheese pizza fo $8.99.  It took about 25 min, so ideal to shop next door in Publix while waiting!


 Thanks for the update!  For dairy free, I just got without cheese all together.  I am soy intolerant so non-dairy alternatives often don't work for me. Being from NY, I do think this is really good pizza!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

Maistre Gracey said:


> Yeah, the pool is gated. I suppose someone could try to be a pool crasher, but I seriously doubt that happens much.



When we were there in 2019, you needed to use a MB or card to get into the pool, the same as the beach. 



bobvb22 said:


> I have seen them left in the laundry rooms in every building.  Along with boogie boards, umbrellas etc...



In the past, laundry rooms are great areas.  There is a bike rack in the villa buildings and we have seen things left there, but were unsure if they were up for grabs. There use to be a FB group for DVC members who left behind things in various resorts saying what they left and where.


----------



## jerseygal

floridafam said:


> Yes. It was out for 16 hours.


Good to hear that it is back on!


----------



## nicstress

Lee Matthews said:


> Has anyone done a Vero Beach and cruise combo vacation from port canaveral.
> 
> I’m thinking of it April 2023 as a more relaxed Disney trip away from ‘world’ but wondering if it actually makes sense of a trip?


We have a 4 night cruise booked in October from PC and I added 2 nights at VB after the cruise over the weekend so we could try it out! Looking forward to our first stay there!


----------



## AnnaS

Rm4OneMore said:


> So Orchid Island Pizzeria is gone.   Can anyone recommend a local, non-chain pizza place near Disney's Vero Beach Resort?



I had no clue they closed.  When did this happen?  I wonder if they will re-open/renovate?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

At VB now, for a 7-night stay. Just did the Bourbon and Beyond tasting in the Green Cabin Room. An excellent tasting experience at $45 including tax and gratuity. Informative and lively, included a nice charcuterie board, a couple of small tasting samples of straight bourbon, and three full size bourbon-based cocktails (Manhattan, old fashioned, bourbon-based lemonade) made with good quality bourbon. There are also martini and margarita tastings on different nights. Each tasting is offered twice a week.


----------



## HollyH

For those that have stayed in Cottage 1575, is there still beach access next to it?  We stayed there many years ago and there was a path right next to the cottage that led to the beach.  Didn't know if that's restricted to CMs now or if there is gate access for members. TIA!


----------



## antib

Anyone have thoughts on how much time should we spend on Vero after 9 nights at WDW? We're from the West and I'm looking at 2-4 nights. Any recommended activities with a 4 year old? I have back read a little bit but I still feel I do not know much. Shower me with any tips! This is our first!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Ralph&Pam said:


> At VB now, for a 7-night stay. Just did the Bourbon and Beyond tasting in the Green Cabin Room. An excellent tasting experience at $45 including tax and gratuity. Informative and lively, included a nice charcuterie board, a couple of small tasting samples of straight bourbon, and three full size bourbon-based cocktails (Manhattan, old fashioned, bourbon-based lemonade) made with good quality bourbon. There are also martini and margarita tastings on different nights. Each tasting is offered twice a week.


Thank you for posting this. I think I may incorporate it into my weekend plans.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Ralph&Pam said:


> At VB now, for a 7-night stay. Just did the Bourbon and Beyond tasting in the Green Cabin Room. An excellent tasting experience at $45 including tax and gratuity. Informative and lively, included a nice charcuterie board, a couple of small tasting samples of straight bourbon, and three full size bourbon-based cocktails (Manhattan, old fashioned, bourbon-based lemonade) made with good quality bourbon. There are also martini and margarita tastings on different nights. Each tasting is offered twice a week.


Is this something we need to sign up for in advance, or can we just walk in and do it? Does it start at a certain time of day??

thanks.


----------



## AnnaS

antib said:


> Anyone have thoughts on how much time should we spend on Vero after 9 nights at WDW? We're from the West and I'm looking at 2-4 nights. Any recommended activities with a 4 year old? I have back read a little bit but I still feel I do not know much. Shower me with any tips! This is our first!



We recently spent 9 nights at OKW and 5 nights at Vero.  We thought it was perfect.  We are trying to do this yearly/winter/spring.  We are doing the same next March 2022.  We are booked 10 nights at OKW and hoping to get in Vero for 5-6 nights again.  We meet our friends - they have a second home there.  Go out on the boat one day.  Stay at the beach or pool in the mornings and dinner at a different place in the evening.

What time of your are you going?  Kids/ages?  I think this is as close to snow birding as we will get - about three weeks.  We might start alternating other locations in addition to WDW.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

AnnaS said:


> We recently spent 9 nights at OKW and 5 nights at Vero.  We thought it was perfect.  We are trying to do this yearly/winter/spring.  We are doing the same next March 2022.  We are booked 10 nights at OKW and hoping to get in Vero for 5-6 nights again.  We meet our friends - they have a second home there.  Go out on the boat one day.  Stay at the beach or pool in the mornings and dinner at a different place in the evening.
> 
> What time of your are you going?  Kids/ages?  I think this is as close to snow birding as we will get - about three weeks.  We might start alternating other locations in addition to WDW.



This is our version of "snow birding" too.  We have done this the last two years, spending 2 wks at WDW and 1 wk at VB.  So far it has worked out very well for us.  The first year or retirement we went to Ponta Gorda and St Augustine after WDW, the 2nd year we rented a condo on the beach at Dayton Beach S, both were nice options but Vero seems to be the best so far and it doesn't cost us anything extra to stay there.


----------



## AnnaS

Ms.Minnie said:


> This is our version of "snow birding" too.  We have done this the last two years, spending 2 wks at WDW and 1 wk at VB.  So far it has worked out very well for us.  The first year or retirement we went to Ponta Gorda and St Augustine after WDW, the 2nd year we rented a condo on the beach at Dayton Beach S, both were nice options but Vero seems to be the best so far and it doesn't cost us anything extra to stay there.



We think alike.  We are doing WDW and St. Augustine this Fall.

We want to venture to the West Coast too soon


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Maistre Gracey said:


> Is this something we need to sign up for in advance, or can we just walk in and do it? Does it start at a certain time of day??
> 
> thanks.


Yes, advance sign up required. Complete that at Eb & Flos. I signed up Monday for a Thursday tasting, so don’t know how full it gets as the day get closer. However, we had 18 people scheduled and only 13 who showed up for the Bourbon and Beyond tasting. 

All of the tastings are scheduled for 4 to 5 pm in the Green Cabin Room. This week, the schedule was Bourbon and Beyond on Sunday and Thursday, Martinis with Style on Monday, Mix-Up Margaritas on Tuesday and Friday, Pirate Rum Adventure on Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Ralph&Pam said:


> Yes, advance sign up required. Complete that at Eb & Flos. I signed up Monday for a Thursday tasting, so don’t know how full it gets as the day get closer. However, we had 18 people scheduled and only 13 who showed up for the Bourbon and Beyond tasting.
> 
> All of the tastings are scheduled for 4 to 5 pm in the Green Cabin Room. This week, the schedule was Bourbon and Beyond on Sunday and Thursday, Martinis with Style on Monday, Mix-Up Margaritas on Tuesday and Friday, Pirate Rum Adventure on Wednesday and Saturday.


This sounds like a lot of fun. 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Can I ask what Vero Beach is like to visit mid-late august time? Does it tend to be hurricane weather to expect?

we are doing 14 nights at WDW late July, early august and are thinking of doing Vero either before or after our trip out there?


----------



## jerseygal

@lee Mathews..we have been to Vero mid Aug and late Aug and were lucky enough to not hit hurricane. It’s anyone’s guess to weather as to potential hurricane during hurricane season. Personally would do as late in Aug as possible versus July..Southern schools are usually back by mid August..will be a lot less crowded thenEnjoy!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

Lee Matthews said:


> Can I ask what Vero Beach is like to visit mid-late august time? Does it tend to be hurricane weather to expect?
> 
> we are doing 14 nights at WDW late July, early august and are thinking of doing Vero either before or after our trip out there?



mid-late August is our preferred time!  Last time we were there, 2019, there was a hurricane coming, so the ocean was a bit rough, but it did not make landfall until a few days after we left. We have been going to VB that time of year for about 5 years now and love it.  We will be there in just over a month.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thanks for your replies.

In't it August when they do the turtles races on the beach? We really want to see that stuff when we are there


----------



## antib

AnnaS said:


> We recently spent 9 nights at OKW and 5 nights at Vero.  We thought it was perfect.  We are trying to do this yearly/winter/spring.  We are doing the same next March 2022.  We are booked 10 nights at OKW and hoping to get in Vero for 5-6 nights again.  We meet our friends - they have a second home there.  Go out on the boat one day.  Stay at the beach or pool in the mornings and dinner at a different place in the evening.
> 
> What time of your are you going?  Kids/ages?  I think this is as close to snow birding as we will get - about three weeks.  We might start alternating other locations in addition to WDW.


I wish we could stay that long! it will be May 2022. My son is 4. Any recommendations on activities for the kid?


----------



## AnnaS

This is a nice water play area for little ones @antib - of course it's sideways (technically challenged here).

We are empty nesters - there is an activity sheet each week - we did not really pay attention to it.  I have the sheet - Community Hall Crafts - Tot Craft - Ages 5 and under - Complimentary/offered daily - Movies - Frozen when we were there, Campfires.  There is a list but mostly 5 and above.  I will try to post a picture of the sheet.


----------



## AnnaS

Let’s see


----------



## antib

AnnaS said:


> Let’s see


Thank you! I sit required to prebook that and call them or no problem makign reservations for a slot onsite?


----------



## AnnaS

antib said:


> Thank you! I sit required to prebook that and call them or no problem makign reservations for a slot onsite?



My picture cut out part of the bottom where it says Adult Supervision Required.  Before that it says (RR) Advance Reservation Required - so for certain activities, yes.


----------



## bwbuddy5

Going to be at Disney Vero Beach in October, 2021.  My wife is big into historical parks, and has found Biscayne, that is a 2 and one-half hour "day trip" from the resort.  Please tell me that there is something similar closer to the resort.


----------



## jerseygal

@bwbuddy5..can’t answer the question about historical parks but 5 hours in one day does not sound fun to me Hope u find something  closer. Isn’t Key Biscayne down by Miami? Prepare yourself for traffic


----------



## mac_tlc

It appears that our cruise in August may actually sail, and given the approaching 30 day period and the closure of DVC offices and website for a bit, I believe I may have made someone very happy this evening when I had to cancel our reservation for the Beach Cottage for 8/17 - 8/20. 

Hope to get to stay at  the remodeled version at some point. Time to start stalking available dates at 7 months !


mac_tlc


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

We are going to Vero this Sunday. Does anyone know what time the pool opens?  I want to make sure we are there at opening as we need a table with umbrella.


----------



## jerseygal

SCDizneyDawn said:


> We are going to Vero this Sunday. Does anyone know what time the pool opens?  I want to make sure we are there at opening as we need a table with umbrella.


I believe it is 8am! Have fun!


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

jerseygal said:


> I believe it is 8am! Have fun!


Thank you!!


----------



## floridafam

bwbuddy5 said:


> Going to be at Disney Vero Beach in October, 2021.  My wife is big into historical parks, and has found Biscayne, that is a 2 and one-half hour "day trip" from the resort.  Please tell me that there is something similar closer to the resort.


Highly unlikely it would only take the 2 1/2 hours to get there or back. I drove from Sebastian to Miami a bunch of times when my son was in college and only managed that quick of a trip once.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

SCDizneyDawn said:


> We are going to Vero this Sunday. Does anyone know what time the pool opens?  I want to make sure we are there at opening as we need a table with umbrella.


Pool opens at 8 am, but Eb & Flos does not open until 9. You can see a cast member to get pool towels. These are no longer left in the rooms. You need to give them your name and room number (although we found the return process to be hit and miss as to being asked for that information so they could check us off). When we were there last week, we were able to get an umbrella table even as late as 10 am, although the choice of locations was more limited than earlier in the day. It was busier on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Ralph&Pam said:


> Pool opens at 8 am, but Eb & Flos does not open until 9. You can see a cast member to get pool towels. These are no longer left in the rooms. You need to give them your name and room number (although we found the return process to be hit and miss as to being asked for that information so they could check us off). When we were there last week, we were able to get an umbrella table even as late as 10 am, although the choice of locations was more limited than earlier in the day. It was busier on Saturday and Sunday.



Thank you so much for all that info!! If it is just two of us in our room will they only give us two towels (one for each of us)?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

SCDizneyDawn said:


> Thank you so much for all that info!! If it is just two of us in our room will they only give us two towels (one for each of us)?


We are also just two In the room. I ask for, and get, four towels. I’m pretty certain they would even give me more if I asked.


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Ralph&Pam said:


> We are also just two In the room. I ask for, and get, four towels. I’m pretty certain they would even give me more if I asked.


Thank you!!


----------



## RooRach0906

.....


----------



## bebec22

We will there August 9-15 with our 5 year old daughter and 7 year old son.  Will anyone else be there at the same time with kids similar in age? My kids love to make new friends! This will be mine and our kids second time at the resort but my husband's first time.  Getting excited!!!!


----------



## jerseygal

Is Sargussum(seaweed) bad in ocean at Vero now??we have been north of Ft Lauderdale for a few days.. beach is gorgeous great breeze under an umbrella, they are using a machine to clean the beaches but the last couple of days the ocean is FILLED with sargussum. Heard all up and down Fl east coast as well.. Virgin Islands and Cancun Mexico☹Never seen the ocean like this.


----------



## RSHEALAND

jerseygal said:


> Is Sargussum(seaweed) bad in ocean at Vero now??we have been north of Ft Lauderdale for a few days.. beach is gorgeous great breeze under an umbrella, they are using a machine to clean the beaches but the last couple of days the ocean is FILLED with sargussum. Heard all up and down Fl east coast as well.. Virgin Islands and Cancun Mexico☹Never seen the ocean like this.


I was surprised how clear the water was yesterday, hardly any seaweed at all. Today there is a little bit


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND

First stay in summertime. So cool to see so many turtle crawls this morning. At least a dozen new ones during our walk this morning. In here til Friday if anyone has any questions


----------



## jerseygal

@RSHEALAND..good news on Sargussum, enjoy


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

jerseygal said:


> Is Sargussum(seaweed) bad in ocean at Vero now??we have been north of Ft Lauderdale for a few days.. beach is gorgeous great breeze under an umbrella, they are using a machine to clean the beaches but the last couple of days the ocean is FILLED with sargussum. Heard all up and down Fl east coast as well.. Virgin Islands and Cancun Mexico☹Never seen the ocean like this.


Sucks but nothing new.  When I was a kid (many, many years ago lol) there were weeks when the beach in Florida was clogged with the stuff.  No fun.


----------



## jerseygal

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Sucks but nothing new.  When I was a kid (many, many years ago lol) there were weeks when the beach in Florida was clogged with the stuff.  No fun.


Not pleasant, I feel sorry for someone who visits a Fl beach with Sargussum..they might think that’s the way the ocean is all the time. Hope that it clears for the remainder of the summer visitors


----------



## RSHEALAND

current Wind and Waves dinner menus if anyone is interested


----------



## sssteele

jerseygal said:


> Not pleasant, I feel sorry for someone who visits a Fl beach with Sargussum..they might think that’s the way the ocean is all the time. Hope that it clears for the remainder of the summer visitors


Beach at Vero holds no appeal to me. Rough waves, quick drop-off.  We still enjoy the resort and area, but beach is not a reason to visit. Hilton Head Island beach, on the other hand, is magnificent.


----------



## jerseygal

We enjoy both Vero and HH, different resorts, different vibe, but like them both!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> We enjoy both Vero and HH, different resorts, different vibe, but like them both!


We do too!


----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## RSHEALAND




----------



## jerseygal

@RSHEALAND.. Beautiful pics


----------



## AJollyHoliday

So much turtle activity!  That is great!

Looks like the seaweed isn't bad. We usually go in late August and if a storm is coming, there can be a lot of seaweed. Often it is just in an area nearer the beach, but once we got deep enough it was clear. It is not fun, but we are willing to brave it to play in the waves.  The ocean can be rough, but we love to just bob and dive in the waves and Vero is great for that!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

I saw the schedule of activities that was shared from February. Has anyone who has been recently noticed whether there are trivia nights in the GCR? We use to go a few times during our trip and our daughter was very much looking forward to it.


----------



## RooRach0906

I saw Disney World and Disneyland are going back to mask indoors is Vero doing the same?


----------



## larry47591

RooRach0906 said:


> I saw Disney World and Disneyland are going back to mask indoors is Vero doing the same?


Yes they are.  We are here now.


----------



## AnnaS

@RSHEALAND thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures


----------



## yaksack

Just booked this.  Stay away Co-Vid!


----------



## bwbuddy5

Have any of you visited VB between Christmas and New Years?  Are there any holiday activities going on?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

bwbuddy5 said:


> Have any of you visited VB between Christmas and New Years?  Are there any holiday activities going on?


I can’t speak to activities, but they do decorate.


----------



## ajf1007

Heading to Vero Beach in 2 weeks for the first time ever!  Long weekend, just 3 nights and 4 days but I can't wait!  I do want to relax by the pool and the beach so I'm trying not to make a lot of reservations but I am going to make a reservation for the Florida Cracker Air Boat Ride as well as a dinner reservation at the OC Grill.  Do you think I can wing it without other reservations for the rest of the trip?  It's my husbands 54th bday so I figured a nice dinner and the airboat thing would be nice!  ***UPDATE - Ocean Grill closes on Sept 6 through Sept 17.  Back to the drawing board on a nice dinner reservation***


----------



## mydisneykids

We are heading down to Vero next month for our 30th anniversary.  We have debated pushing due to the crazy spike of Covid but both being vaccinated we are going to come but want to take precautions.  Does anyone have any suggestions for local take-out that will hold up to coming back to the resort and eating (not pizza) or outdoor dining that is spread out a bit and not still on top of each other.  We have only eaten off property at Taco Dive (family favorite when we all went) and Beach bites. Thank you so much.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Many people here traveled Mid-Late August to Vero Beach?

What does the weather tend to be like? As I imagine it's near hurricane weather?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Lee Matthews said:


> Many people here traveled Mid-Late August to Vero Beach?
> 
> What does the weather tend to be like? As I imagine it's near hurricane weather?


Hot, and you can pretty much count on a daily thunderstorm. 
While it is hurricane season, that does not mean you will have hurricane weather.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Is Disney too cheap to keep the Mickey on the corner of the property???


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Maistre Gracey said:


> Is Disney too cheap to keep the Mickey on the corner of the property???


Sorry I don’t understand?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Sorry I don’t understand?


There used to be a large Mickey “bush sculpture” (not sure I would classify it as a topiary, but perhaps) on the corner of the property. Unfortunately, that is no longer there.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Maistre Gracey said:


> There used to be a large Mickey “bush sculpture” (not sure I would classify it as a topiary, but perhaps) on the corner of the property. Unfortunately, that is no longer there.


That’s interesting because we were there in August during two separate weeks and noticed that they are not cutting the grass often enough. This reduction in lawn maintenance is definitely new.  I figured it was aanother cost cutting thing using “climate change” or some other shenanigans as a cover.  So your observation fits into what I saw.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Is anyone heading to the resort in the near future?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

RSHEALAND said:


> Is anyone heading to the resort in the near future?


Not as a resort guest, but possibly as a visitor. 
What info do you seek?


----------



## yaksack

Hopefully in January.


----------



## Lee Matthews

So we've finally booked our stay for next year (17th-23rd August)

We have the Deluxe Inn room with Ocean view and while I'm sure there's no such thing as a bad view with them, does anyone have room recommendations?


----------



## princessmocha

We are heading to Vero Beach in early November for a few nights. I have our reservations for Wind and Waves already booked, but we were wondering what some of the other local favorites? Just DH and I this trip, first trip alone in a while now that the kids are off to college.  Thanks!


----------



## Toxic34

Was actually just there at the end of August. The trip was quite pleasant, with great weather, and a great time for me and my family. Lots of time in the pool, but also lots of time to just relax in our villa.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

princessmocha said:


> We are heading to Vero Beach in early November for a few nights. I have our reservations for Wind and Waves already booked, but we were wondering what some of the other local favorites? Just DH and I this trip, first trip alone in a while now that the kids are off to college.  Thanks!


Honestly, many here will answer your questions, but this has been asked more times than I can count in this thread. I feel it should be a sticky….

Do you have a car? 
How far are you willing to drive?
Price range?
Just you as a couple has been answered.


----------



## princessmocha

Maistre Gracey said:


> Honestly, many here will answer your questions, but this has been asked more times than I can count in this thread. I feel it should be a sticky….
> 
> Do you have a car?
> How far are you willing to drive?
> Price range?
> Just you as a couple has been answered.


Yes we have a car, we would probably be willing to go up to 25 miles away and we don't want to go V & A expensive but it doesn't have to be cheap.  Thanks.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

princessmocha said:


> Yes we have a car, we would probably be willing to go up to 25 miles away and we don't want to go V & A expensive but it doesn't have to be cheap.  Thanks.


Ocean Grill, Bobby’s, CJ Cannon’s… a bit further in Malabar, but my favorite of all, is Yellow Dog Cafe. That may be close to 30 minutes north. 
Lots of second tier places in Sebastian.They are good, but more party oriented. Indian River Dr is party central.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Here's a weird one. Got a package from UPS in the mail today. In the envelope was a Magic Band I didn't even realize I lost back at the resort... get this... a year ago!  I was NOT expecting that one but that was so nice of them to send back without even asking for it.


----------



## lynnfitz

Renting points for May-do all the rooms have balconies?
thanks!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Maistre Gracey said:


> Ocean Grill, Bobby’s, CJ Cannon’s… a bit further in Malabar, but my favorite of all, is Yellow Dog Cafe. That may be close to 30 minutes north.
> Lots of second tier places in Sebastian.They are good, but more party oriented. Indian River Dr is party central.



Thanks for the tip on the Yellow Dog Café, I think we will try this restaurant the next time we stay at Vero Beach.  The location looks really nice and the menu looks very interesting and tasty as well.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

lynnfitz said:


> Renting points for May-do all the rooms have balconies?
> thanks!


To the best of my knowledge, yes. That said, beware some inn rooms have the solid wall instead of a railing. Can’t see squat while sitting, although have a nice view if looking over the wall.


----------



## bcwife76

Staying here in mid March for the first time (switched at the 7 month mark from Aulani, Hawaii is getting a bit ridiculous right now). Hopefully we can make it, coming from Canada with mixed vaccines.... otherwise guess we will be renting it out. Sigh. Really want to try VB!


----------



## tofubeast

Have the campfires resumed?


----------



## gracelrm

Just returned home from 6 nights at VB and had a wonderful trip.  We reserved a standard view inn room (all we could get when we decided to go) but were contacted as we were driving to the resort that there was an engineering issue with our room and were asked if we would be willing to stay in a 3rd floor studio in Building 11.  We were happy with the change!  Resort was great, CMs were fabulous, weather was nearly perfect.  We did not participate in any resort activities, but there were plenty listed, that in retrospect, we should have joined.  We enjoyed dinner at Wind & Waves at the resort our first night there and visited the Green Cabin Room several nights.  We ventured away from the resort most days including a trip to Round Island State Park to take a short hike, McKee Botanical Garden in Vero and one day drove to Stuart Florida for a visit to the downtown/river view area.  Some of our restaurant choices away from the resort included Mo-Bay in Sebastian, Ocean Grill in Vero, Kilted Mermaid in Vero, Spritz City Bistro in Stuart and Chill & Grill (just a few miles from the resort on Hwy 1).  All our meals were delicious and we would certainly return to any of the restaurants listed.


----------



## tofubeast

I can’t remember, but I feel this was the case (in past). Do magicbands work on the room doors and pool gates?



gracelrm said:


> Just returned home from 6 nights at VB and had a wonderful trip.



Glad you had a fabulous trip. Any chance you have a copy of the weekly schedule you could share? Do you know if campfires happened while you were there?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

tofubeast said:


> I can’t remember, but I feel this was the case (in past). Do magicbands work on the room doors and pool gate?


We used magic bands for room entry, pool and beach gates, and room charges at the Wind & Waves locations and Green Cabin Room when we spent a week at VB in July.


----------



## gracelrm

We did not use MagicBands while we were there, but I saw others using them and the people checking in ahead of us had the front desk CM activate magic bands for their family.

Sorry, I thought I had saved the activities papers, but can't seem to find them.


----------



## tofubeast

Thanks. I will be bringing up my magic bands!

Also, as an FYI, when you use the Disney Vero site to check-in, the "add a celebration" to your reservation feature is not working. I ended up calling the resort to add that to our ressie. I also added a room request, knowing full well, it is not a sure thing. Also, while I could add the Vero ressie to MDE, it won't let you check in that way. You have to do it on the Vero specific site.

I had read a blog (pre-Covid times) of a pastry chef on-site who can make birthday cakes. I just left a VM to inquire. I will let you guys know in case that is something that interests anyone.


----------



## tofubeast

So just an FYI, they still are doing made-to-order cakes at Vero. You can prepay or pay for it with your meal at Wind & Waves. Smallest cake serves 4-6 and is Mickey ears hat shaped. They can personalize a message on the ears.

To order a cake, you can call 772-234-2174.


----------



## tofubeast

Let’s update this thread with some pics and an idea of a current schedule of activities!

We had a fun mini stay that started with the security guard at the gate serenading my daughter for her birthday. Our Inn room was ready by 11:39AM and we got our room request. Check-in CM activated our magic bands which worked for the room, pool area, and for contactless payment.

We had Room 2312.  Standard view but you get the pool and ocean. It’s L-shaped with a larger room and bathroom.



View from balcony:


We enjoyed the pool and beach. the quick service was all right, but I felt it was better a couple years ago. Stay away from Walt’s chili and the mahi tacos.

Had dinner onsite. Like others, I also have to rave about the French onion soup. I also enjoyed the shrimp and grits. Hubby had the short ribs.




FYI For both the Wind and Waves (table service) and gift shop, they take AP discounts. (No AP discount at quick service.)

Cont’d next post…


----------



## tofubeast

It rained this AM…


…so we decided to eat at Wind and Waves for breakfast. I had the Best Mickey waffles ever with a Key lime compost.




Hubby had the BLTE (above) 

While at Vero, I highly recommend taking some portraits our on the beach deck at dusk. That golden hour is perfect for lighting.



As promised, here’s the schedule. Campfires are still not happening, but most everything else seems to be in the schedule. They’re movies offered in the evening on the big lawn





Poolside dance parties with the DJ and the slide races occurred. I was told they hope to have character meals again soon. I did notice there will be. Thanksgiving dinner as in the past will be offered (reservations needed). 
Masks are still required indoors. Lounge chairs are still distanced at the pool and tables are distanced inside the restaurant. There’s bug repellent available for the No-see-ums in the evening.

CMs are awesome as always, and everything was clean and well kept. You won’t be disappointed at Vero!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Heading to Vero today


----------



## MilesMouse

Wife and I did a long weekend at WDW to see some of the 50th stuff and new nighttime shows. We added on one night to end our trip at VB. We love every DVC property we go to but we were really impressed by VB. We were there about 24 hours so didn’t get to do a ton but that was fine because we just relaxed pool side and enjoyed the quiet vibe of the whole property. Just wanted to give a few random thoughts about our overnight trip.
-CMs were awesome. Always willing to do anything they could to make us feel welcome or address any questions. 
-Had no idea what to expect but it was way more secluded and “private” feeling. Loved that aspect. Felt like we could really disconnect and relax. 
-Had dinner at Ocean Grill. Just 2 of us and had about a 45 minute wait. Figured it would be crowded but was worth the wait. The way they go all out for Halloween decor inside is awesome. 
-decided last minute to get breakfast at Wind & Waves before heading back to airport. Had the cinnamon bun pancakes and they were good. A little too heavy on the icing but who doesn’t love a sugar rush that early in the day.


----------



## RSHEALAND

The sunrise was great this morning


----------



## RSHEALAND

Had lunch at the Tiki Bar & Grille in Sebastian the other day. Nice view of the river

http://sebastiantiki.com/


----------



## RSHEALAND

Had a good time at Bigshots Golf yesterday.  Very reasonably priced.  Enjoyed our cocktails.  Didn’t try the food but menu looked great. 

https://verobigshots.com/


----------



## Lionessrampant

Just booked here for 2 nights in May. I got an ocean view inn room - should I request any sort of floor specific? This is an added 2 nights from our WDW trip so my son can finally see the ocean. He will be 6 and I'm so looking forward to visiting this resort!


----------



## floridafam

SpaceX launch last night.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are here now, and I think we got a great standard view! This morning, before the pool opened.



For lunch we had the bread bowl of chili.  That’s the best bread bowl we’ve ever had, chili good too, great combo!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> We are here now, and I think we got a great standard view! This morning, before the pool opened.
> 
> View attachment 628229
> 
> For lunch we had the bread bowl of chili.  That’s the best bread bowl we’ve ever had, chili good too, great combo!


Are you in a garden view studio?


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Are you in a garden view studio?


Studios are not in the inn.  They are in the out buildings.  The inn has kitchenette and two queen beds.  The rooms are ocean view or standard.  This is standard.  The description may say garden in it I don’t remember .
The studios have one Queen and the pull out sofa bed.  They are part of the lock offs.  The outer buildings do have laundry rooms in them for studio use.  In the inn the laundry facilities are on top floor, I think it’s 4th floor.

I have had standard inn rooms that are in the front of the building and they are a garden/road view.  They are not on the main highway but the road inside the resort.  Definitely a “standard” view.  This is a very nice standard view.

We much prefer inn rooms to studios here. I like being in main building and try to book ocean view when available!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Another thing which is a negative to my room.  The balcony does not offer privacy.  As you can see, between me and the ocean view are two other balconies.  However I have never had a neighbor problem!


----------



## jerseygal

@bobbiwoz….We prefer the ocean view rooms as well in the Inn versus the studio when we are not booking a 1 or 2 br.. the view is gorgeous and i love sitting on the balcony in the morning with the beautiful sun and a cup of coffee. Never traveled to Vero in Dec.. is pool heated to a comfortable temp?


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> @bobbiwoz….We prefer the ocean view rooms as well in the Inn versus the studio when we are not booking a 1 or 2 br.. the view is gorgeous and i love sitting on the balcony in the morning with the beautiful sun and a cup of coffee. Never traveled to Vero in Dec.. is pool heated to a comfortable temp?



I was not feeling well.   ( I had Lomi LomI salmon from the Hawaiian booth at Epcot, and my digestive system could not handle it.). We were supposed to board the Dream on Friday.  I went to urgent care to get documentation for insurance.  Then I was lucky enough to get two nights at Vero.  I wasn’t going to swim, but especially on Friday there were lots of people in the pool!

I have been to Vero in winter and swam in the pool many times.  My next stay is January 1,2 and then a cruise on the Magic.  You can bet I will stay away from exotic food before that trip!


----------



## jerseygal

@bobbiwoz..UUGH, feel better, that’s a disappointment! Enjoy your Jan cruise! Thanks for the info on the pool


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> @bobbiwoz..UUGH, feel better, that’s a disappointment! Enjoy your Jan cruise! Thanks for the info on the pool


Thank you!  Vero was a great way to get back to feeling good!  We looked at the ocean, or heard the surf and it restored me!

By the way, when I mentioned the chili in bread bowl, I only ate the bread bowl lid, great sourdough.  DH enjoyed the rest of bowl and chili.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> I was not feeling well.   ( I had Lomi LomI salmon from the Hawaiian booth at Epcot, and my digestive system could not handle it.). We were supposed to board the Dream on Friday.  I went to urgent care to get documentation for insurance.  Then I was lucky enough to get two nights at Vero.  I wasn’t going to swim, but especially on Friday there were lots of people in the pool!
> 
> I have been to Vero in winter and swam in the pool many times.  My next stay is January 1,2 and then a cruise on the Magic.  You can bet I will stay away from exotic food before that trip!


Oh wow so sorry to hear this. I have major GI sensitivities so I try to stay away from the exotic. Enjoy your cruise!!! Sorry I will miss you at the DVC meeting. Hope it’s worth my time going.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hello, VB friends.  I've been away long time.  I'm so glad to see this thread has continued.  I'm having trouble navigating the new DIS interface and site structure, but found the thread... RSHEALAND you ROCK for keeping this thread going for so long.  I see a lot of new contributors and recognize a good number of others.  My wife and I recently bought back into DVC and VB specifically.  I am still in contact with Starbox (creator of this amazing thread), but I don't know if she still contributes here.  Still waiting for our points to get loaded into our new account, but looking forward to experiencing and sharing the wonderful place of Disney's Vero Beach Resort!  ~Rob


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hello, VB friends.  I've been away long time.  I'm so glad to see this thread has continued.  I'm having trouble navigating the new DIS interface and site structure, but found the thread... RSHEALAND you ROCK for keeping this thread going for so long.  I see a lot of new contributors and recognize a good number of others.  My wife and I recently bought back into DVC and VB specifically.  I am still in contact with Starbox (creator of this amazing thread), but I don't know if she still contributes here.  Still waiting for our points to get loaded into our new account, but looking forward to experiencing and sharing the wonderful place of Disney's Vero Beach Resort!  ~Rob


 Back!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Here at Vero now.  We have ocean view, but was only able to get standard view for our friends.  We are in a corner, connecting to each other.  It’s an odd shaped room with wonderful views of ocean from windows!  The balcony doesn’t face the ocean, but it’s a good view if you face the chair toward the ocean. We are happy to be next to our friends, and our meals at Wind and Wave have been delicious!

Views from windows on two walls


----------



## Wakey

bobbiwoz said:


> Here at Vero now.  We have ocean view, but was only able to get standard view for our friends.  We are in a corner, connecting to each other.  It’s an odd shaped room with wonderful views of ocean from windows!  The balcony doesn’t face the ocean, but it’s a good view if you face the chair toward the ocean. We are happy to be next to our friends, and our meals at Wind and Wave have been delicious!
> 
> Views from windows on two walls
> 
> View attachment 635307
> View attachment 635308


What type of room is this please?


----------



## sarah4770

I think it’s an ocean view inn room.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wakey said:


> What type of room is this please?


Our room was ocean view.


----------



## lionqueen

Hi.  I posted this as a separate thread but didn't get any hits so i thought i would ask here:

Hi everyone. We have a trip planned in April at Vero Beach. We have an early morning flight, are renting a car and thought we would pick up groceries on our drive to the resort. Would Bell Services have the capacity to store our perishables if our room isn't ready yet? Any advice. I know we can always go later to the store. would like to get all that out of the way and get to the resort and just enjoy all the amenities. TIA for any info you can share.


----------



## RSHEALAND

lionqueen said:


> Hi.  I posted this as a separate thread but didn't get any hits so i thought i would ask here:
> 
> Hi everyone. We have a trip planned in April at Vero Beach. We have an early morning flight, are renting a car and thought we would pick up groceries on our drive to the resort. Would Bell Services have the capacity to store our perishables if our room isn't ready yet? Any advice. I know we can always go later to the store. would like to get all that out of the way and get to the resort and just enjoy all the amenities. TIA for any info you can share.


Yes the will store any of your perishables for you


----------



## Beast2Prince

Anyone ever had issues where their Vero Beach resort details and online check-in option were unavailable in the MDE app? The reservation is there, I just can't view the details. I get an error stating "Information about this resort hotel is not currently available". I only get this for Vero Beach. It's fine if viewing on my computer, just not the app. We also have stays at Boardwalk and Beach Club, both of which I can view Resort Details and see the Online Check-In option. Also, if I use the new My Day feature, the Vero Beach reservation does not show in any of the days of our reservation. I have submitted a help request through the app, and mentioned it to Technical Services when working another issue, but just wondering if anyone else has ever had this issue.


----------



## rcs

Beast2Prince said:


> Anyone ever had issues where their Vero Beach resort details and online check-in option were unavailable in the MDE app? The reservation is there, I just can't view the details. I get an error stating "Information about this resort hotel is not currently available". I only get this for Vero Beach. It's fine if viewing on my computer, just not the app. We also have stays at Boardwalk and Beach Club, both of which I can view Resort Details and see the Online Check-In option. Also, if I use the new My Day feature, the Vero Beach reservation does not show in any of the days of our reservation. I have submitted a help request through the app, and mentioned it to Technical Services when working another issue, but just wondering if anyone else has ever had this issue.



I seem to recall that Vero Beach and Hilton Head don't work with MDE, which is specific to only WDW. I may have that wrong, but that's what I recall. I also recall advance check in for Vero starts at 10 days before arrival. The "outposts" seem to operate by different rules than the WDW resorts. Hope this helps!

Enjoy your trip to Vero. It's our favorite of all the DVC resorts.


----------



## Beast2Prince

rcs said:


> I seem to recall that Vero Beach and Hilton Head don't work with MDE, which is specific to only WDW. I may have that wrong, but that's what I recall. I also recall advance check in for Vero starts at 10 days before arrival. The "outposts" seem to operate by different rules than the WDW resorts. Hope this helps!
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Vero. It's our favorite of all the DVC resorts.



My Vero Beach reservation details along with the Online Check-In option are available through the MDE website on my laptop, just not on the app. Technical Support did mention this info and option should be on the app and were unclear why mine didn't have them. I am hoping the ticket I submitted helps resolve the issue (if there truly is one). - Thanks


----------



## Tom3000

Doing our first trip to Vero Beach this April and going to WDW after. Does anybody know if you can do WDW dining reservations 60 days from check in date at Vero? My trip is already linked to MDE account. Thanks!


----------



## Beast2Prince

Tom3000 said:


> Doing our first trip to Vero Beach this April and going to WDW after. Does anybody know if you can do WDW dining reservations 60 days from check in date at Vero? My trip is already linked to MDE account. Thanks!



We just went through our 60 day ADR dates and we could only book through the dates of our Vero reservation. We could book a WDW dining reservation on our overlap day (last day at Vero/1st day at WDW), but had to wait until 60 days out from our WDW check-in before we could book the additional WDW dining dates. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Tom3000

Beast2Prince said:


> We just went through our 60 day ADR dates and we could only book through the dates of our Vero reservation. We could book a WDW dining reservation on our overlap day (last day at Vero/1st day at WDW), but had to wait until 60 days out from our WDW check-in before we could book the additional WDW dining dates. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Tom3000

Yes thank you, that makes sense. I want to make dinner reservations at Topolino’s so I will try for our check out day!


----------



## Sebby293

Has anyone been in September? We’re renting points for the week of Labor Day this year. I know it’s hurricane season so we’re going to get trip insurance and just hope for the best, but other than that is it a good time to go? What are peoples experiences with this time of year?


----------



## RSHEALAND

So is anyone heading down to Vero soon? Would like to get some updated photos up on the thread


----------



## petrola

We are headed to our first stay at VB in April!    For anyone who has been recently, is there a gift shop at the resort?  If yes, my daughter would like a "loungefly" backpack - would they carry that sort of thing?     And for refillable mugs - are they being offered there still?   thank you!


----------



## Ralph&Pam

petrola said:


> We are headed to our first stay at VB in April!    For anyone who has been recently, is there a gift shop at the resort?  If yes, my daughter would like a "loungefly" backpack - would they carry that sort of thing?     And for refillable mugs - are they being offered there still?   thank you!


Yes, there is a gift shop. Check on DVC discounts.

Don’t know about which backpacks they will have in stock.

They still offered refillable mugs when we were there last July. Refill station inside Wind and Waves Marketplace (the nice quickserve location). I think DW also had her mug refilled at the adjacent W&W Bar when we were having lunch while sitting at the bar on a prior trip. We did not try this during our last trip, taking our QS food to the pool deck or back to the room instead.


----------



## RSHEALAND

petrola said:


> We are headed to our first stay at VB in April!    For anyone who has been recently, is there a gift shop at the resort?  If yes, my daughter would like a "loungefly" backpack - would they carry that sort of thing?     And for refillable mugs - are they being offered there still?   thank you!


Enjoy your stay


----------



## Beast2Prince

We’re spending 2 nights at Boardwalk Villas, followed by 5 nights at VB, finishing with 1 night at Beach Club. Does anyone know if it’s possible to purchase refillable mugs our first night that could then be used at all 3 resorts? Or does each resort require their own mugs?


----------



## tidefan

Beast2Prince said:


> We’re spending 2 nights at Boardwalk Villas, followed by 5 nights at VB, finishing with 1 night at Beach Club. Does anyone know if it’s possible to purchase refillable mugs our first night that could then be used at all 3 resorts? Or does each resort require their own mugs?


Ours have always worked!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Within the time period, ours have worked in both WDW DVC and VB.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

tidefan said:


> Ours have always worked!


Ours, also.


----------



## RebelScum

Beast2Prince said:


> We’re spending 2 nights at Boardwalk Villas, followed by 5 nights at VB, finishing with 1 night at Beach Club. Does anyone know if it’s possible to purchase refillable mugs our first night that could then be used at all 3 resorts? Or does each resort require their own mugs?


We were there last month with a split stay between VB and WDW that spanned more than a week.  We bought a refillable mug at VB and it worked just fine for the duration of both stays. .


----------



## RebelScum

We were at VB last month (Presidents Day week) and the beach was closed, due to a significant Beach "renourishment" project.  There was no indication of how long it would be closed.  They were bussing guests a couple of miles from the resort up A1A to a public beach.  Not idea to be at a beach resort with no beach access.  We have another stay booked for April and have heard that it might have reopened.  Can anyone confirm that?   By the way, the sand that they trucked in was nearly up to the green cabin.  Can anyone post new pics of what the beach looks like now?  We have been told that the beach may be wider when done.  Thx


----------



## Beast2Prince

RebelScum said:


> We were at VB last month (Presidents Day week) and the beach was closed, due to a significant Beach "renourishment" project.  There was no indication of how long it would be closed.  They were bussing guests a couple of miles from the resort up A1A to a public beach.  Not idea to be at a beach resort with no beach access.  We have another stay booked for April and have heard that it might have reopened.  Can anyone confirm that?   By the way, the sand that they trucked in was nearly up to the green cabin.  Can anyone post new pics of what the beach looks like now?  We have been told that the beach may be wider when done.  Thx



Seeing as how we'll be down there in a week, I called the resort to inquire. The lady I spoke to at the resort confirmed the beach is now open.


----------



## RebelScum

Beast2Prince said:


> Seeing as how we'll be down there in a week, I called the resort to inquire. The lady I spoke to at the resort confirmed the beach is now open.


That is great.  Thanks for that.  Please post some pics when you are back.  Curious to know how the beach has changed.


----------



## SwanVT2

RebelScum said:


> We were at VB last month (Presidents Day week) and the beach was closed, due to a significant Beach "renourishment" project.  There was no indication of how long it would be closed.  They were bussing guests a couple of miles from the resort up A1A to a public beach.  Not idea to be at a beach resort with no beach access.  We have another stay booked for April and have heard that it might have reopened.  Can anyone confirm that?   By the way, the sand that they trucked in was nearly up to the green cabin.  Can anyone post new pics of what the beach looks like now?  We have been told that the beach may be wider when done.  Thx
> 
> View attachment 653507
> View attachment 653508


Is the water too cold to swim in in February? looking at going to Vero next February for something different.  Also, are there studio rooms with two beds or do all studios just have a bed and a sleeper sofa? Thanks!


----------



## SwanVT2

Is it necessary to rent a car when staying at VBR?


----------



## AnnaS

SwanVT2 said:


> Is it necessary to rent a car when staying at VBR?



If you plan on venturing outside of the resort/meals, activities, etc., you will need a car.  Beach Bites is within walking distances but that is about it.


----------



## RebelScum

SwanVT2 said:


> Is the water too cold to swim in in February? looking at going to Vero next February for something different.  Also, are there studio rooms with two beds or do all studios just have a bed and a sleeper sofa? Thanks!


We have been both February of this year and last.  The pool is heated and very comfortable to be in.  We went in the ocean for brief periods of time, I think we were in the minority on that!


----------



## GiaR

Couple of months ago in a std inn room studio


----------



## RebelScum

Anyone have very recent beach pics?  Significant work was done and curious what it looks like now.


----------



## AnnaS

RebelScum said:


> Anyone have very recent beach pics?  Significant work was done and curious what it looks like now.



Just wanted to show how steep it is, sorry about it being sideways


----------



## RebelScum

AnnaS said:


> Just wanted to show how steep it is, sorry about it being sideways


Thanks for posting.  When I was there in February, it was surprising how much sand they brought in.  I assumed they would have spread it out more, but it looks like they just made the dunes wider?  At the bottom of the steep slope, does the beach flatten before the water?  Or does it slope right into the water?


----------



## DigitalOlli

We have a 3 night stay at Vero Beach in May. I have booked 2 nights on my own points and 1 night rented. Is there a email adress where i can contact vero beach that they link the two reservations ? we dont want to change the room for the 1 night  
at wdw i asks memberservice to add a note in the reservation


----------



## AnnaS

RebelScum said:


> Thanks for posting.  When I was there in February, it was surprising how much sand they brought in.  I assumed they would have spread it out more, but it looks like they just made the dunes wider?  At the bottom of the steep slope, does the beach flatten before the water?  Or does it slope right into the water?



It does flatten out a bit and the further you walk, left or right, might have more flat and less of that steep hill.


----------



## Lee Matthews

bobbiwoz said:


> Within the time period, ours have worked in both WDW DVC and VB.



So we are staying at AKL for 15 nights and then Vero for 6 nights in August. What’s the time frame for the mugs to continue working?

I didn’t know this was possible


----------



## RebelScum

AnnaS said:


> It does flatten out a bit and the further you walk, left or right, might have more flat and less of that steep hill.


Great - Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Lee Matthews said:


> So we are staying at AKL for 15 nights and then Vero for 6 nights in August. What’s the time frame for the mugs to continue working?
> 
> I didn’t know this was possible


We have had mugs that were activated for 14 days at purchase and then reactivated for another 14 days as our trip extended past the 14-day point. The expiration date displayed on the drink dispensers when we were filling the mugs. I think that the mug can be reactivated at no charge for a longer stay. Keep your receipt, and check the expiration date that displays on the drink dispenser as you near the end of your AKL stay. You could have them do the reactivation so you can continue to use the mug for the entire length of your vacation.


----------



## floridafam

If you’re at the resort right now, there’s supposed to be a SpaceX launch at 12:42 am.


----------



## toolmanjan

Lee Matthews said:


> So we are staying at AKL for 15 nights and then Vero for 6 nights in August. What’s the time frame for the mugs to continue working?
> 
> I didn’t know this was possible



In the past the mugs were good for 14 days. Not sure what it is now.


----------



## DigitalOlli

I have a question about Vero Beach. The umbrella and chairs rental is cheaper for members. Do we Need a Blue Card for this Discount?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

toolmanjan said:


> In the past the mugs were good for 14 days. Not sure what it is now.


Technically, the mugs are activated for 14 days, but are valid for the length of stay. I think it’s just easier for the selling cast member to activate for a standard 1-day period even for shorter stays, rather than figuring out what the length of stay is for each purchaser. If your stay is longer than 14 days, they can be reactivated for another 14-day period. We have done this, showing our original receipt for the reactivatoon. We have also had mugs initially activated for 28 days by letting the cast member know at time of purchase. Apparently, they can control the chip activation period.


----------



## RebelScum

DigitalOlli said:


> I have a question about Vero Beach. The umbrella and chairs rental is cheaper for members. Do we Need a Blue Card for this Discount?


I assume it is required, as I have been asked to show the card for the discount in the past.   You should still ask for the discount, if you are not a blue card member, as I have also received it without producing the card.  So, as often is the case, it sometimes depends on the cast member.


----------



## RebelScum

Speaking of umbrella and chairs rentals . . . Does anyone know if you can call ahead and reserve umbrella/chairs for length of stay or for certain days?


----------



## DigitalOlli

RebelScum said:


> I assume it is required, as I have been asked to show the card for the discount in the past.   You should still ask for the discount, if you are not a blue card member, as I have also received it without producing the card.  So, as often is the case, it sometimes depends on the cast member.



Thanks. We are white card member. Can show them my digital card


----------



## DigitalOlli

RebelScum said:


> Speaking of umbrella and chairs rentals . . . Does anyone know if you can call ahead and reserve umbrella/chairs for length of stay or for certain days?



Thats nice to know. We go Memorial Day We, i think this will be very full


----------



## VACamm

Hello!  We are going to Vero for the first time August 2022.  I started reading this 56 page thread, but a lot of it is very old... I do love looking at the photos though!  We are huge beach people, and love spending the whole day reading and relaxing on the sand.  The main question I have is do guests normally bring their own beach chairs & umbrellas?  or do most rent them from the resort?  Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Murron

VACamm said:


> Hello!  We are going to Vero for the first time August 2022.  I started reading this 56 page thread, but a lot of it is very old... I do love looking at the photos though!  We are huge beach people, and love spending the whole day reading and relaxing on the sand.  The main question I have is do guests normally bring their own beach chairs & umbrellas?  or do most rent them from the resort?  Thank you for any advice!


We bring our own sand chairs and shade covering for the beach.   We use the resort chairs/lounges at the pool.  In fact, I believe personal chairs are not allowed in the pool area.


----------



## VACamm

Murron said:


> We bring our own sand chairs and shade covering for the beach.   We use the resort chairs/lounges at the pool.  In fact, I believe personal chairs are not allowed in the pool area.


Great, that is perfect! Thank you so much!  Also... are we allowed to bring a small backpack cooler with canned beverages to the beach?


----------



## AnnaS

We got back a few weeks ago.  We bring our own beach chairs for the beach  We did have a cooler for beach and pool (no glass and you are good to go).


----------



## Geomom

Anyone know how long it takes to drive from MCO to Vero Beach?  I did Google maps, but always good to have real experiences!  Our flight is getting in 1/2 hour later now, 8:45pm, so trying to estimate our arrival time. It's our first visit to Vero Beach, just 2 nts before our cruise in June.

Thanks!


----------



## Murron

It took about 1 1/2 hrs for us.   Of course give a bit more for traffic and getting out of MCO.


----------



## Okw2020Soto




----------



## Okw2020Soto

These are from our Vero Beach trip last july, wife absolutely loves this resort so we’re owners now and returning this June


----------



## jphilhower

for those that go to WDW after a Vero beach Stay. Which route do you take, I95 up  to 528 then to 417 or crossover to 192 in to Disney World? Which is faster?


----------



## BK2014

jphilhower said:


> for those that go to WDW after a Vero beach Stay. Which route do you take, I95 up  to 528 then to 417 or crossover to 192 in to Disney World? Which is faster?


It depends on the time of day.  Right now on Saturday morning at 9:30am Google maps estimates the 528 route to be 2 minutes faster,    But that is taking 528 to 1-4 and not 417.


----------



## gleegirl

jphilhower said:


> for those that go to WDW after a Vero beach Stay. Which route do you take, I95 up  to 528 then to 417 or crossover to 192 in to Disney World? Which is faster?


I95-528-417. Sometimes if traffic is crazy on 95 I go I95-520-528. I travel it often as my parents live in the community just south of the resort. Going 192 adds a lot of time.


----------



## Tom3000

At Vero Beach now. Sea turtle layed eggs right at Disney Beach last night.


----------



## floridafam

Vero Beach Air Show next weekend and the Blue Angels will be in town.


----------



## TravelGrl

We will be visiting Vero Beach this August for the first time for ten days. We have been doing research and saw vlogs and read reviews than panned the food at the sit down restaurant. Is it really that bad? Does the resort provide a print out of restaurant recommendations like HHI does, or do we just go by word of mouth? Should we book anything in advance?


----------



## AnnaS

We have enjoyed all our food and meals at the Vero Beach resort.  We have never asked for recommendations or a list like Hilton Head does.  Had not even thought about it since we have been there before but we also have friends who have a second home and one a condo.  They know more than we do.  Not enough time to try them all.  There are quiet a few.  We did ask at the Disney Hilton Head resort our first time there.  Some restaurants on their list offer a 10% discount to DVC members.  I would ask.  They might make some recommendations.  I might do that myself if I remember next time we visit.  Curious.

If one is staying for more than a few nights, one might want to experience some local/touristy places to try out.  We have and always look for a new one.  This is in addition to our meals at the resort quick service or sit down.  There is a nice FB group also titled Disney Vero Beach Resort.  Many recommendations from owners, visitors, locals, etc.   If you decide to go to Ocean Grill at Vero - and we loved it - get ready to wait or go early if you can't eat late.  They only take reservations for a party of 5 or more.


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Next Vero Beach Resort trip Father’s Day weekend 
Can’t wait


----------



## MomOTwins

We stayed at Vero Beach for the first time—just one night but arrived early and stayed late—and LOVED it.  
The pool and beach are divine.
So much fun playing mini golf and going to the campfire smore party. 
Everything we ate at Wind and Waves was perfection.

If I wasn’t still scratching my noseeum bites I’d be trying to book it again right now!  Those noseeums are evil.

We’ll for sure be back!


----------



## WDWmom08

Are they doing the night turtle walks?


----------



## kevtlas

We loved Vero but did think it was just as expensive as being at the parks, which I hadn’t expected. If you plan to eat at Ocean Grill, I definitely recommend making reservations. We were there in July 2021 and we’re not able to get a table as walk ins any of the nights we tried. Luckily we had reservations for the 2 nights we did eat there.


----------



## AnnaS

kevtlas said:


> We loved Vero but did think it was just as expensive as being at the parks, which I hadn’t expected. If you plan to eat at Ocean Grill, I definitely recommend making reservations. We were there in July 2021 and we’re not able to get a table as walk ins any of the nights we tried. Luckily we had reservations for the 2 nights we did eat there.



Were you a party of 5?  Curious because last month we were told reservations only for a party of 5.  First night we went, 2 hour wait.  We ended up going to Mulligan's.  We went back the next night much earlier and waited 1 1/2 hours.  But we were not eating at 9pm so that was fine.  We were two couples.


----------



## gretabull

HI all! Thinking about planning a surprise trip for my bf's bday at the end of Sept. I'm new to DVC (going on my first DVC trip in 4 weeks at Copper Creek!). Does anyone know if the restaurants at Vero Beach cater to allergies like the ones at WDW? I'm gluten free and eat safely and like a queen at WDW and I hoping the same is true for Vero Beach. Also will appreciate any and all info on this resort....thanks in advance!!!


----------



## RebelScum

gretabull said:


> HI all! Thinking about planning a surprise trip for my bf's bday at the end of Sept. I'm new to DVC (going on my first DVC trip in 4 weeks at Copper Creek!). Does anyone know if the restaurants at Vero Beach cater to allergies like the ones at WDW? I'm gluten free and eat safely and like a queen at WDW and I hoping the same is true for Vero Beach. Also will appreciate any and all info on this resort....thanks in advance!!!


Yes they do.  If you have allergies, the chef at Wind and Waves Grill will come out and talk to you about the menu and ingredients.


----------



## gretabull

RebelScum said:


> Yes they do.  If you have allergies, the chef at Wind and Waves Grill will come out and talk to you about the menu and ingredients.


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## redboat45

We just booked a studio for October.  It will be our first time there.  We had the choice of Inn standard view or the studio.

I'm 2nd guessing my choice.  It's just my husband and I for this trip so I liked the idea of having the couch vs. the 2 beds but just read the studios are all in the outer buildings.  Also, in the picture there was a weird, angled wall with the tv on it where the tv doesn't really face anything.  Are all the studio rooms like that?


----------



## figmentfinesse

redboat45 said:


> We just booked a studio for October.  It will be our first time there.  We had the choice of Inn standard view or the studio.
> 
> I'm 2nd guessing my choice.  It's just my husband and I for this trip so I liked the idea of having the couch vs. the 2 beds but just read the studios are all in the outer buildings.  Also, in the picture there was a weird, angled wall with the tv on it where the tv doesn't really face anything.  Are all the studio rooms like that?


I am checking into a studio today! First time stay. I’ll let you know.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

kevtlas said:


> We loved Vero but did think it was just as expensive as being at the parks, which I hadn’t expected. If you plan to eat at Ocean Grill, I definitely recommend making reservations. We were there in July 2021 and we’re not able to get a table as walk ins any of the nights we tried. Luckily we had reservations for the 2 nights we did eat there.


The Ocean Grill had begun taking reservations for all party sizes for dinner seating during Covid. We were there last July and took advantage twice during our week-long stay at VB. However, when I called to book a table for a January stay, they had reverted to their original system of reservations for parties of 5 or more only. We have had great success arriving at the restaurant shortly after they open their seating list at 4 pm in anticipation of their 5 pm dining room opening. We than walk around the area for a while, stop back at the bar for a pre-dinner drink, and get seated right at 5 pm (usually by the windows with a beautiful ocean view). We don’t mind the wait this way, and our dining times are all over the place when we are away from home anyway, so the 5 pm dinner time is no problem.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

redboat45 said:


> We just booked a studio for October.  It will be our first time there.  We had the choice of Inn standard view or the studio.
> 
> I'm 2nd guessing my choice.  It's just my husband and I for this trip so I liked the idea of having the couch vs. the 2 beds but just read the studios are all in the outer buildings.  Also, in the picture there was a weird, angled wall with the tv on it where the tv doesn't really face anything.  Are all the studio rooms like that?


I believe all the studios share the same layout. After staying in studios twice, we tried a inn room. We’ve stuck with the inn ever since, perhaps a dozen or more visits. Even though there are just the two of us, we don’t mind the two queen beds rather than the queen bed and sofa sleeper combination. A couple of times, we’ve been fortunate to get one of the very few ocean view inn rooms that because of the layout of the inn building have an uncommon longer, narrow layout and are equipped with a king bed at one end and a sleeper sofa at the other. Ideal rooms for a couple, but not great for a family planning on the two queen beds.

One aspect pf the studio villas we stayed in was the lack of views. To some extent, the villa buildings are blocked from ocean views by the 3-bedroom cottages that are located closer to the ocean. We were in building 12 for our two studio villa stays and had views of foliage out the windows each time. The views out of the standard view inn rooms were actually better (although ocean view inn rooms are the best in that regard).


----------



## redboat45

Ralph&Pam said:


> I believe all the studios share the same layout. After staying in studios twice, we tried a inn room. We’ve stuck with the inn ever since, perhaps a dozen or more visits. Even though there are just the two of us, we don’t mind the two queen beds rather than the queen bed and sofa sleeper combination. A couple of times, we’ve been fortunate to get one of the very few ocean view inn rooms that because of the layout of the inn building have an uncommon longer, narrow layout and are equipped with a king bed at one end and a sleeper sofa at the other. Ideal rooms for a couple, but not great for a family planning on the two queen beds.
> 
> One aspect pf the studio villas we stayed in was the lack of views. To some extent, the villa buildings are blocked from ocean views by the 3-bedroom cottages that are located closer to the ocean. We were in building 12 for our two studio villa stays and had views of foliage out the windows each time. The views out of the standard view inn rooms were actually better (although ocean view inn rooms are the best in that regard).


that is helpful.  Thanks.  I think only standard view is available for inn rooms.  I might reconsider.  It would save us a couple of points.


----------



## figmentfinesse

redboat45 said:


> that is helpful.  Thanks.  I think only standard view is available for inn rooms.  I might reconsider.  It would save us a couple of points.


Just laid down after a great day here at DVB! I have to say it to totally love the studio. The TV is angled a little, not sure if it’s like in your picture. It’s not too bad when you’re laying in the bed though. 

We lucked out with a beautiful view! This is the top floor on building 14.


----------



## Geomom

Is there any info on turtle walks?  We'll be there in mid June for the first time in an inn room, 2 nts pre cruise...arriving late Thursday, so just have Friday to do stuff.


----------



## redboat45

figmentfinesse said:


> Just laid down after a great day here at DVB! I have to say it to totally love the studio. The TV is angled a little, not sure if it’s like in your picture. It’s not too bad when you’re laying in the bed though.
> 
> We lucked out with a beautiful view! This is the top floor on building 14.View attachment 669417


thank you!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Murron

Just returned from DVB.   The beach cottage was outstanding.  I've not been in the cottage since it's renovation.  I'm so very glad it's one of our "homes".   The cast members there (and Hilton Head) are the absolute best.   They have the best pool parties of all the Disney resorts.    Our only downside as "mature" adults was access to the beach.  Boy it was a mess when we arrived!   The last time I saw the beach so eroded was in 2011.   But the Disney spirit prevailed and the cast members dug a path out to the beach we all could manage.   They set the rental chairs/umbrellas on top by the dunes.   Another great trip and getting ready to plan another.

Adding a p.s.   Mulligans in Vero Beach was not so good this time around.  I was really disappointed.   Also, as others mentioned, the Ocean Grille needing 5 people to make a reservation is just odd and ridiculous.   In any case it is too snooty for us beach bums and we had a much better time at Squid Lips and Capt'n Hirims!


----------



## corpcomp

I've just reserved a 2 night stay at VBR for the first time  in November although I've been a DVC member for 15 years.   I understand there is one (?) restaurant in the resort and all other restaurants are about 7+ miles away.  So besides the beach, what activities does the resort offer?


----------



## figmentfinesse

corpcomp said:


> I've just reserved a 2 night stay at VBR for the first time  in November although I've been a DVC member for 15 years.   I understand there is one (?) restaurant in the resort and all other restaurants are about 7+ miles away.  So besides the beach, what activities does the resort offer?


Pool, hot tub, free mini golf, sports, path around the lake, 2 bars.

I just finished up my first stay there and was just beyond charmed with the place.  So laid back, while still a lot of fun.


----------



## AnnaS

corpcomp said:


> I've just reserved a 2 night stay at VBR for the first time  in November although I've been a DVC member for 15 years.   I understand there is one (?) restaurant in the resort and all other restaurants are about 7+ miles away.  So besides the beach, what activities does the resort offer?



Wind & Waves Grill is the sit down restaurant and there is also the Wind & Waves Market (?) by the pool.  They also have two or three choices in the evening for a quick dinner.  You have Beach Bites next door for some great sandwiches and breakfast items.  I have seen people get pizza delivered (pizzeria by Publix).   Green Cabin Room offers "Adult Beverage Experiences ($), light breakfast items (think pastries), drinks and light bites.

Tides offers many water sports activities.  Kayak, paddle board, surf lessons, jet skis, etc.  The resort has bike rentals, basketball, tennis/pickleball court, campfire/movie night and many other activities.  There is a FB group with recent weekly activities people post, recommendations for fishing, air boat rides, etc. etc. 

For two nights you might not need to venture out or have time to venture out.  

Other posters/search this thread will be more helpful.  We love it.  If we can get in again next year, it will be our third year in a row.  Trying to go yearly.  Our first time was many years ago (11) but we are now really starting to explore the area/try new restaurants and meet with friends.

Definitely come back and let us know how you like it


----------



## Murron

Don't forget you can also rent bikes and ride the Jungle Trail.


----------



## jphilhower

We will be there in 14 days.


----------



## scroogie

Hi everyone! So I visited VBR for a few nights in November 2019, it was my last big overseas trip right before the pandemic. I bought a coffee mug that has a turtle on one side and "Sun, Sea, Sand" with the resort name underneath on the other. It's been looked after incredibly well since I got it, and only handwashed since it isn't dishwasher safe. Anyway, my parents housesat for me last weekend and put it through the dishwasher and it's come out having the design completely washed off it. Pretty annoyed to be honest  

Does anyone know if this mug is still available in the gift store? And if there's a way to get in touch with the resort directly to see if they can ship one to Australia? (Happy to pay whatever the associated costs are, my parents are going to reimburse for it). My understanding is the phone numbers go to a call centre, and I can't find a resort-specific email address.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Murron

scroogie said:


> Hi everyone! So I visited VBR for a few nights in November 2019, it was my last big overseas trip right before the pandemic. I bought a coffee mug that has a turtle on one side and "Sun, Sea, Sand" with the resort name underneath on the other. It's been looked after incredibly well since I got it, and only handwashed since it isn't dishwasher safe. Anyway, my parents housesat for me last weekend and put it through the dishwasher and it's come out having the design completely washed off it. Pretty annoyed to be honest
> 
> Does anyone know if this mug is still available in the gift store? And if there's a way to get in touch with the resort directly to see if they can ship one to Australia? (Happy to pay whatever the associated costs are, my parents are going to reimburse for it). My understanding is the phone numbers go to a call centre, and I can't find a resort-specific email address.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


Hope this is still a good number, but I have the front desk number in my contacts list --  (772) 234-2000   I'm sure they can connect you to the gift shop.


----------



## Okw2020Soto

24 days and counting


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Any update on the lobby


----------



## Murron

Okw2020Soto said:


> View attachment 670902
> Any update on the lobby


Yeah....the lobby was a mess under refurbishment when we arrived.   The poor cast members behind the counters had to compete with hammers and all sorts of noise as we all checked in.


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Where are the good places to eat ? outside of the resort


----------



## AnnaS

Ocean Grill
Riverside Cafe
Captain Hiram's - Sandbar & BlackFin Restaurant
Sebastian Roadside Restaurant
Mulligan's - Vero Beach
Winds & Wave (Disney Resort)

There are many more we want to try - only listing the ones we have been too.

Citrus Grill & Squid Lips (but these two have been a while for us - I would check more recent reviews on Squid Lips - don't think it gets the great reviews from yeas ago )


----------



## Murron

AnnaS said:


> Ocean Grill
> Riverside Cafe
> Captain Hiram's - Sandbar & BlackFin Restaurant
> Sebastian Roadside Restaurant
> Mulligan's - Vero Beach
> Winds & Wave (Disney Resort)
> 
> There are many more we want to try - only listing the ones we have been too.
> 
> Citrus Grill & Squid Lips (but these two have been a while for us - I would check more recent reviews on Squid Lips - don't think it gets the great reviews from yeas ago )


We were just there and Squid Lips is good.   This time around, Mulligans in Vero Beach was not up to par.


----------



## AnnaS

Murron said:


> We were just there and Squid Lips is good.   This time around, Mulligans in Vero Beach was not up to par.



Good to know.  If we get into Vero again, will go back.  Thank you!!1


----------



## bbn1122

Murron said:


> Yeah....the lobby was a mess under refurbishment when we arrived.   The poor cast members behind the counters had to compete with hammers and all sorts of noise as we all checked in.



I will be there on Monday 5/30/22. I wonder if the work will be finished or almost complete?

Also, is there still a big drop off with the sand on the beach due to erosion.  I saw a recent video that showed that condition.  Thanks.


----------



## RebelScum

bbn1122 said:


> I will be there on Monday 5/30/22. I wonder if the work will be finished or almost complete?
> 
> Also, is there still a big drop off with the sand on the beach due to erosion.  I saw a recent video that showed that condition.  Thanks.


The drop off at the beach is not due to erosion, but rather was due to beach restoration work to combat past erosion.  Truckloads of sand were brought in and the dunes have been extended.   Below are a few news stories on the work.  

http://veronews.com/2022/02/05/wabasso-beach-closing-for-sand-project/
https://www.tcpalm.com/story/news/2...asso-beach-renourishment-november/5881257001/
https://www.tcpalm.com/story/news/2...l-beach-access-finish-restoration/9102847002/


----------



## illiram

Hello! We will be there June 13th and June 14th.  Are there daily programs to see the turtles? Or will there be anything special happening then? So excited!


----------



## bbn1122

bbn1122 said:


> I will be there on Monday 5/30/22. I wonder if the work will be finished or almost complete?
> 
> Also, is there still a big drop off with the sand on the beach due to erosion.  I saw a recent video that showed that condition.  Thanks.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

AnnaS said:


> Ocean Grill
> Riverside Cafe
> Captain Hiram's - Sandbar & BlackFin Restaurant
> Sebastian Roadside Restaurant
> Mulligan's - Vero Beach
> Winds & Wave (Disney Resort)
> 
> There are many more we want to try - only listing the ones we have been too.
> 
> Citrus Grill & Squid Lips (but these two have been a while for us - I would check more recent reviews on Squid Lips - don't think it gets the great reviews from yeas ago )


Respectfully, I do not agree with your list. 
I do understand differences of opinion…

Riverside - Yuk
Hiram’s - Somewhat yuk
Mulligans - seems to have improved 
Wind &waves - limited menu
Ocean Grill - agree

But I’m a local. So most of your places are tourist traps. I get that. 

I’ve posted my favorites earlier.


----------



## AnnaS

Maistre Gracey said:


> Respectfully, I do not agree with your list.
> I do understand differences of opinion…
> 
> Riverside - Yuk
> Hiram’s - Somewhat yuk
> Mulligans - seems to have improved
> Wind &waves - limited menu
> Ocean Grill - agree
> 
> But I’m a local. So most of your places are tourist traps. I get that.
> 
> I’ve posted my favorites earlier.



I don't have my growing list in front of me.  If  there is a restaurant that has been mentioned here or other forums, they are not "local" places anymore .  I am not a local.........I have friends who are snowbirds - so this is also limited since they don't go out every single night (one just became a snowbird).  A an old-coworker of mine retired and is now living in Vero Beach.  He and his wife post on FB places they go to.........I have seen some I recognize.  Are they still considered "tourist traps".  I don't know.  Spread the wealth I say .

If we get in again next year, it will be our third year in a row but our 4th visit. (One other trip was cancelled last minute due to Hurricane Matthew).   We will try any, and most of all recommended restaurants (reviews on yelp/tripadvisor can be 50/50).

We all have difference tastes and expectations.  We love to try to find little hole in the wall, or places locals go to.  We also dined at Sebastian Roadhouse Restaurant and would go back.  I don't think I mentioned it.  Until we try every single restaurant, we have nothing to compare it too - within Vero/Sebastian. 

I know there are a ton of more places - but we can only get to 3 or four max while staying 5/6 nights. 

The first time we visited Vero with my brother (and family) and another visit to Hilton Head, he was looking for fancy places like home.  Always table cloth napkins, modern decor, etc. etc.  I said I can have that at home and most places in Florida and Hilton Head are a little bit of both the modern upscale feel and the beach/casual look/theme.  I told him fancy is not always better.  Just an example that one needs to try new places and everyone has different needs/wants.

Please feel free to recommend places - I have seen a ton more mentioned and probably by you.  How many pages is this thread.  I know "search lol".  I can't recommend others unless I have tried them.  We discovered Waldo while waiting for our table at Ocean Grill.  Is it a tourist trap? Of course it is.  But I want to go and experience it myself even if it's for a drink or two someday. I still want to get to Earl's 

I do want to try restaurants where the locals eat - anywhere I go.  I will add to my list.  But I can only scratch off one or two next trip.  There are some that we repeat for various reasons. 

We can always agree to disagree


----------



## fumipappa

Planning to visit there, middle of August.   Is turtle hatch season over at that time?  If not, Is there any activity about turtke held at the resort during the August?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Kim&Chris

AnnaS said:


> Ocean Grill
> Riverside Cafe
> Captain Hiram's - Sandbar & BlackFin Restaurant
> Sebastian Roadside Restaurant
> Mulligan's - Vero Beach
> Winds & Wave (Disney Resort)
> 
> There are many more we want to try - only listing the ones we have been too.
> 
> Citrus Grill & Squid Lips (but these two have been a while for us - I would check more recent reviews on Squid Lips - don't think it gets the great reviews from yeas ago )


There's a small place called "The Italian Cousin" that has incredible food.  They're only open from 4-8:30.


----------



## jerseygal

Kim&Chris said:


> There's a small place called "The Italian Cousin" that has incredible food.  They're only open from 4-8:30.


Love the Italian Cousin.. think it’s in Sebastian if I remember.. Been there twice, excellent!


----------



## AnnaS

Kim&Chris said:


> There's a small place called "The Italian Cousin" that has incredible food.  They're only open from 4-8:30.



Thank you  - I have it on my "list" of restaurants to try.  I add as I read recommendations.  It comes up quite a bit.  Must be good.


----------



## jerseygal

Make reservations at Italian Cousin, small restaurant


----------



## AnnaS

jerseygal said:


> Make reservations at Italian Cousin, small restaurant


Thank you.  Writing it down .


----------



## canals68

Hello.
Has the lobby renovation been completed? Does anyone have pictures?

Also, has the beach replenishment been completed?


----------



## jerseygal

Are there laundry facilities on each floor of the Inn available to Members free of charge for those staying in the Inn? Thank you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> Are there laundry facilities on each floor of the Inn available to Members free of charge for those staying in the Inn? Thank you!


Laundry facilities are on the top floor of the Inn for those staying in the Inn. Yes, free, but you buy detergent and whatever else you want to use.


----------



## jerseygal

@bobbiwoz..thnx for info! Looking forward to getting back there for a few days in July!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> @bobbiwoz..thnx for info! Looking forward to getting back there for a few days in July!


We will be there nights of 12 and 13.  Then we are heading to Miami and a DCL with one of our DS and his family.  We haven’t cruised with them since 2014…what great memories we have had, and more to come!

Do we hit your dates @jerseygal ?


----------



## jerseygal

bobbiwoz said:


> We will be there nights of 12 and 13.  Then we are heading to Miami and a DCL with one of our DS and his family.  We haven’t cruised with them since 2014…what great memories we have had, and more to come!
> 
> Do we hit your dates @jerseygal ?


Sounds amazing, cruising with your family! Have an Awesome cruise!We will miss you by a few days! 
interested to know if the Sargussum issue that was at Vero I think it was last summer if I have my dates correctly  is gone? 
Thnx if anyone can inform about Beach conditions!!


----------



## jerseygal

jerseygal said:


> Sounds amazing, cruising with your family! Have an Awesome cruise!We will miss you by a few days!
> interested to know if the Sargussum issue that was at Vero I think it was last summer if I have my dates correctly  is gone?
> Thnx if anyone can inform about Beach conditions!!


Sargassum is the seaweed that existed in piles in the beach.


----------



## Jaydee51

Pleasantly surprised to see the Spa is Open!


----------



## wbleek

Hi, we are going to Vero Beach resort next year. Could anyone be so kind to point me to a webpage that says when the turtles  can be watched?
thanks a lot!
wolf


----------



## MFG

Hi all! My family and I (non-DVC) would love to stay at Vero Beach next March 25-31. Does anyone happen to know when cash bookings become available or did we already miss our window? If so should we just try for DVC point rental? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jaydee51

wbleek said:


> Hi, we are going to Vero Beach resort next year. Could anyone be so kind to point me to a webpage that says when the turtles  can be watched?
> thanks a lot!
> wolf



7am Every morning at the base of the beach boardwalk until October.


----------



## bobbiwoz

It’s hot and beautiful here.  Rainbow yesterday!


----------



## RSHEALAND

bobbiwoz said:


> It’s hot and beautiful here.  Rainbow yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 684471


Enjoy your stay


----------



## bobbiwoz

RSHEALAND said:


> Enjoy your stay


On way to port of Miami!!  DCL Dream cruise with family!!!


----------



## Stitchescape

We’re back for a couple of nights next month - can’t wait. 
We’ve also enjoyed dining at My Italian Cousin, so its good to read that their food is still great. When we went, albeit a couple of years ago there was an ice cream parlour across the plaza from them, does anyone know if that’s still there please? Tia.


----------



## Jaydee51

Hi all! Other than the kitchenette and door, what is the difference (beds and sleeper sofa's) between a 2 bedroom Villa and 2 bedroom lock off?
I've searched for layout plans with no success. probably user error. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Murron

After all these years, I didn't realize Vero had lockoffs!   The big difference.....lockoff one bed one pullout, 2 bedroom has two queens.   Another difference is both have exit doors (I know that is obvious LOL).     I'm thinking these differences as they are in BWV.


----------



## Jaydee51

Murron said:


> After all these years, I didn't realize Vero had lockoffs!   The big difference.....lockoff one bed one pullout, 2 bedroom has two queens.   Another difference is both have exit doors (I know that is obvious LOL).     I'm thinking these differences as they are in BWV.



Thank you so much!!!! This is exactly the info i needed to make my decision. For us, the extra queen bed is great!


----------



## Murron

Ahhh might have to break the bubble.   As I said previously, I was describing a BWV lockout as I know it.   I was curious and went to the Disney Vero site and a two bedroom is described as this below.   It appears (?) that the only two bedroom villas they have might be lockoffs?   I'd call the resort directly to ask.   Number is:   772-234-2000.
2 Bedroom Villa​Views of Garden or Pool

Views of Garden or Pool

1 King Bed and 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Sleeper Sofa and 1 Double-Size Sleeper Sofa and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair


----------



## Murron

Murron said:


> Ahhh might have to break the bubble.   As I said previously, I was describing a BWV 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom lockout as I know it.   I was curious and went to the Disney Vero site and a two bedroom is described as this below.   It appears (?) that the only two bedroom villas they have might just be lockoffs?   I'd call the resort directly to ask.   Number is:   772-234-2000.
> 2 Bedroom Villa​Views of Garden or Pool
> 
> Views of Garden or Pool
> 
> 1 King Bed and 1 Queen Bed and 1 Queen-Size Sleeper Sofa and 1 Double-Size Sleeper Sofa and 1 Twin-Size Sleeper Chair


----------



## sarahk0204

There are no 2 BR with 2 queens. All have a queen and a sleeper sofa, whether lock off or dedicated.


----------



## Yarbogash

We have a 1 night gap after our cruise and before a week's stay at OKW. Wondering if it's worth it to drive from Port Canaveral for one night at VB. Not doing a park the next day so could stick around there as long they will have us. Thoughts?


----------



## jerseygal

bobbiwoz said:


> It’s hot and beautiful here.  Rainbow yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 684471


Looks gorgeous! Is there a lot of seeweed piled on beach Like last yr? Thnx in advance!


----------



## jerseygal

Think we have to move our dates around. We love the Ocean View Inn but can’t get our new dates, only studio or  std Inn room available. Have only done 1or 2 Br at Vero, never did studio.
Studios have balconies correct? A little concerned about a loud neighbor in a 1 Br.. Thoughts, Studio or Std Inn room? It’s just 2 of us. Thanx!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jerseygal said:


> Think we have to move our dates around. We love the Ocean View Inn but can’t get our new dates, only studio or  std Inn room available. Have only done 1or 2 Br at Vero, never did studio.
> Studios have balconies correct? A little concerned about a loud neighbor in a 1 Br.. Thoughts, Studio or Std Inn room? It’s just 2 of us. Thanx!


We have only had two studios, at VB.  They do have a balcony, and neither was noisy.  One was on ground floor, the other was top floor, with a small view of water if you stood to look.

We tend to prefer the Inn rooms.


----------



## Geomom

Yarbogash said:


> We have a 1 night gap after our cruise and before a week's stay at OKW. Wondering if it's worth it to drive from Port Canaveral for one night at VB. Not doing a park the next day so could stick around there as long they will have us. Thoughts?


Maybe?  We did 2 nts before our cruise, arriving after midnight from the airport.  It was 1.5 hrs from the airport and 1hr 15 min to Port Canaveral using A1A.  We enjoyed having 1 full day at Vero.  We did the mini golf, the pool, lunch at the pool, walked the beach, dinner at Wind and Waves Grill, then breakfast there in the morning.  We stayed in a standard inn room.  It was nice and relaxing there.


----------



## PalmettoPath

Murron said:


> We were just there and Squid Lips is good.   This time around, Mulligans in Vero Beach was not up to par.


Totally agree. Mulligans in Vero Beach was among the worst places for food quality we have ever eaten. Would never recommend it. Squid Lips isn't stellar, but it's okay quality and the ambiance makes it worth it for us. We also like Ay Jalisco for Mexican (and of course Casey's near Ocean Grill.


----------



## Yarbogash

Geomom said:


> Maybe?  We did 2 nts before our cruise, arriving after midnight from the airport.  It was 1.5 hrs from the airport and 1hr 15 min to Port Canaveral using A1A.  We enjoyed having 1 full day at Vero.  We did the mini golf, the pool, lunch at the pool, walked the beach, dinner at Wind and Waves Grill, then breakfast there in the morning.  We stayed in a standard inn room.  It was nice and relaxing there.


Sounds like just what we want!

We are gonna give it a try. VB just sounds too nice.


----------



## Geomom

Yarbogash said:


> Sounds like just what we want!
> 
> We are gonna give it a try. VB just sounds too nice.


Forgot to mention that We used open table to make reservations at wind and waves on advance.  We enjoyed our first trip there.


----------



## canals68

I don't see many mentions of Bobby's Restaurant. My family has been going there for20 years and we never have had a bad meal. Check it out next time you are in VB.


----------



## jerseygal

jerseygal said:


> Think we have to move our dates around. We love the Ocean View Inn but can’t get our new dates, only studio or  std Inn room available. Have only done 1or 2 Br at Vero, never did studio.
> Studios have balconies correct? A little concerned about a loud neighbor in a 1 Br.. Thoughts, Studio or Std Inn room? It’s just 2 of us. Thanx!


Yay, our original dates for our Ocean View Room work, don’t have to cancel! So looking forward to relax for a few days!


----------



## canals68

It's been a few years since our last VB stay. Is the pool seating still done the same way? Line up early for first come-first served at the rope drop?


----------



## RSHEALAND

canals68 said:


> It's been a few years since our last VB stay. Is the pool seating still done the same way? Line up early for first come-first served at the rope drop?


It’s been a few years since I’ve been early to the pool. I hope someone else can chime in and give you an answer


----------



## Yarbogash

canals68 said:


> It's been a few years since our last VB stay. Is the pool seating still done the same way? Line up early for first come-first served at the rope drop?


heh I was hoping you were kidding but it's Disney so of course.


----------



## rstamm

Just got back from a 4 night stay.
Everything was great but the bug bites were so bad.
Don’t forget to bring bug spray.
I have over 30 bites. 
You can’t see them but you’ll feel it in a day or two.
The front desk CM told me it’s currently really bad so it wasn’t just me.


----------



## jerseygal

rstamm said:


> Just got back from a 4 night stay.
> Everything was great but the bug bites were so bad.
> Don’t forget to bring bug spray.
> I have over 30 bites.
> You can’t see them but you’ll feel it in a day or two.
> The front desk CM told me it’s currently really bad so it wasn’t just me.


Was this during the day? Sorry to hear about that! That must be very uncomfortable . Our summer trip was postponed, we are going first week of November, feel lucky to get it as our points we’re in holding.


----------



## rstamm

jerseygal said:


> Was this during the day? Sorry to hear about that! That must be very uncomfortable . Our summer trip was postponed, we are going first week of November, feel lucky to get it as our points we’re in holding.


I don’t know since you can’t see them or feel the bite.
It’s very strange 
I never herd of these bugs before they have a very strange name.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I think the bugs are typically called no-see ums.


----------



## Budzooka

They are no fun. I got eaten up our first trip to Vero and was miserable. I lathered up with repellent our next trip and didn’t have any problem. We brought our own but I think they also have some in the lobby.


----------



## Yarbogash

Budzooka said:


> They are no fun. I got eaten up our first trip to Vero and was miserable. I lathered up with repellent our next trip and didn’t have any problem. We brought our own but I think they also have some in the lobby.


Thanks for that. Just put a reminder in my calendar for our arrival day to use bug spray. 
It’s strange; we’ve stayed on the Atlantic Coast before but always further North around Cocoa and Daytona Beach and had no problems with noseeums. Guess even the bugs know it’s better to be at Disney.


----------



## redboat45

Are the bugs an all year problem or just summer? We're going first week of October and hoping to avoid those bugs!


----------



## Budzooka

redboat45 said:


> Are the bugs an all year problem or just summer? We're going first week of October and hoping to avoid those bugs!


I have only been in Nov and they were a problem then.


----------



## Murron

They are particularly active no see ums at dawn and dust.   Rest of the day is not so bad.


----------



## bobvb22

When booking Vero online, the DVC site says pardon our pixie dust.  Daytime construction. What construction is currently occuring at Vero?  I dont see anything mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Murron

bobvb22 said:


> When booking Vero online, the DVC site says pardon our pixie dust.  Daytime construction. What construction is currently occuring at Vero?  I dont see anything mentioned anywhere.


They were redoing the lobby awhile back, but I thought that was complete.   The only other thing they were doing was repairing the dunes.  This was of last May 2022.


----------



## floridafam

Edited to remove link.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

canals68 said:


> I don't see many mentions of Bobby's Restaurant. My family has been going there for20 years and we never have had a bad meal. Check it out next time you are in VB.


I’m sure I’ve mentioned Bobby’s somewhere in one of the threads. We are local and literally eat there three times a week. Of course, we always sit at the bar…


----------



## Jaydee51

Hi all! Do any recent visitors to Vero have a copy of the Recreation Activities flyer?


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunrise 10-26-22


----------



## starfrenzy

Thank you @RSHEALAND, you brightened my inbox today! (no pun intended)


----------



## Budzooka

Heading there this weekend and can’t wait!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Dinner last night at Cafe Coconut Cove a authentic German restaurant about 25 minutes north of the resort on A1A. After a trip today down to Jupiter and the Busch Wildlife Sanctuary a stop at American Icon Brewery for a few beers and sandwiches

cafecoconutcove.com

americaniconbrewery.com

buschwildlife.org


----------



## jerseygal

Gorgeous pic! Can’t wait to go next week!


----------



## jerseygal

RSHEALAND said:


> View attachment 713893View attachment 713894View attachment 713895
> Sunrise 10-26-22


Can never get enough of the gorgeous beach pics


----------



## Budzooka

Here now and it is amazing as always. This may be my favorite vacation spot of anywhere we have been over the years. Love the vibe of the resort, how friendly everyone is, cleanliness, and how close we are to the beach access.  I was pleasantly surprised to see how they moved the reserved chairs up higher to avoid the late afternoon high tide and closer proximity to the entrance. 

My only complaint is about the seaweed, but don’t know what they can do about it. 

We own at Poly, Aulani, and are planning to purchase at DLH once available. But we have visited Vero more times than anywhere else and absolutely love it. Have thought about purchasing here, but 2042 with high dues has stopped me so far. Very tempted though….


----------



## Nabas

Outside at the Green Cabin Room:


----------



## jerseygal

@Budzooka ..thanks for review..
Sargussum(Seaweed again)?


----------



## dwonderz

Does anyone happen to know the current rental costs for chairs/umbrellas? We're trying to decide if it makes sense to buy chairs/umbrella for our trip at a local store or just rent them. TIA!!


----------



## Budzooka

dwonderz said:


> Does anyone happen to know the current rental costs for chairs/umbrellas? We're trying to decide if it makes sense to buy chairs/umbrella for our trip at a local store or just rent them. TIA!!


$26.75 including tax for two chairs and umbrella one day rental DVC member. Well worth it!


----------



## jerseygal

Problem is very hard reserving for the day after or even 2nd day after arrival. Since the hurricane limited the area that the beach chair sets can be set up, I was told they can’t set up as many chair sets as past years. Only alternative is to try to get one the morning that you want it for, they open at 9, people start lining up at 830


----------



## Budzooka

jerseygal said:


> Problem is very hard reserving for the day after or even 2nd day after arrival. Since the hurricane limited the area that the beach chair sets can be set up, I was told they can’t set up as many chair sets as past years. Only alternative is to try to get one the morning that you want it for, they open at 9, people start lining up at 830


Granted, it’s late October, but no problems on Sun, Oct 30. Went down there at 10am and got one and several more unused.


----------



## jerseygal

Less seaweed than I thought..not very crowded..They  did a fabulous job of Halloween..they had a Haunted House, had a Family Costume Contest and had Trick or Treating…very well done!


----------



## Budzooka

jerseygal said:


> Less seaweed than I thought..not very crowded..They  did a fabulous job of Halloween..they had a Haunted House, had a Family Costume Contest and had Trick or Treating…very well done!


Nice!  We checked out of the resort the morning of Halloween, so didn’t get to partake in the festivities. We saw the pumpkin display in the main lobby and good decorations all over the miniature golf course, but not much else in advance.


----------



## jerseygal

Perfect weather, very relaxing 4 days, very uncrowned feel to resort which was lovely!Ocean was unusually warm for this time of year, waves were rough. Always soooo relaxing hearing the sound of the waves


----------



## floridafam

Mike Seidel from the Weather Channel is in Vero.


----------



## Gary2T

At least Jim Cantore isn’t there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

floridafam said:


> Mike Sidell from the Weather Channel is in Vero.


Oh gosh.  Will it take a hit?


----------



## jerseygal

Positive thoughts and prayers for Vero and East Coast with Nicole winds and rain


----------



## floridafam

It’s definitely windy here right now. I’m certain we will lose power since we tend to lose it during any wind event.


----------



## jerseygal

It was gorgeous last week BUT the waves were quite big..we think that was the beginning of whatever is going on with Nicole. STAY SAFE!


----------



## floridafam

MCO closes at 4pm tomorrow and MLB is closing at 2:00 pm tomorrow. 

I don’t expect it to be bad but neighbors have put up shutters. I made cookies.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Vero Beach is the most relaxing vacation! Really miss it.


----------



## Yarbogash

Our cruise has diverted from Bahamas to south of the Keys as we now take our sweet time going to Coz. Supposed to check in to VB when we are back on Saturday but prepared to relocate. 

 Hope everyone stays healthy and safe!  We get there this time or the next, I know VB will be there and it will be great.


----------



## jerseygal

We heard it made landfall in Vero??? Omg, prayers and positive thoughts for all


----------



## Gary2T

Anyone have any updates on the resort post-Nicole?


----------



## jerseygal

jerseygal said:


> We heard it made landfall in Vero??? Omg, prayers and positive thoughts for all


Actually it was Hutchinson Island about 45 min south of Vero


----------



## RSHEALAND

Gary2T said:


> Anyone have any updates on the resort post-Nicole?


From what I’ve seen on other sites it wasn’t that bad. Some debris that was cleaned up within a couple hours. Dunes took another beating though


----------



## jerseygal

Poor dives have taken a beating…glad that there was not more damage


----------



## Yarbogash

At VB now, resort is in fine shape but yeah, beach is closed. You can go a short way north or south and access public beaches that are open.

Surrounding neighbourhood people are still removing bits of debris but otherwise things look fine. Roads are clear, businesses open.

VB is really nice. Staff have been amazing. Kids have loved the activities.


----------



## pkmingo

Yarbogash said:


> At VB now, resort is in fine shape but yeah, beach is closed. You can go a short way north or south and access public beaches that are open.
> 
> Surrounding neighbourhood people are still removing bits of debris but otherwise things look fine. Roads are clear, businesses open.
> 
> VB is really nice. Staff have been amazing. Kids have loved the activities.


Any word how bad dunes were damaged and when their beach may reopen? Do you have any pictures of what beach/dunes in Disney section looks like now? Thank you!


----------



## Yarbogash

pkmingo said:


> Any word how bad dunes were damaged and when their beach may reopen? Do you have any pictures of what beach/dunes in Disney section looks like now? Thank you!


Staff person said they lost ‘10 feet’ of sand. What that actually means I don’t know but it’s what they said. They are waiting on an assessment before reopening. Didn’t sound like it would be done soon. Will try to get some pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## pkmingo

Yarbogash said:


> Staff person said they lost ‘10 feet’ of sand. What that actually means I don’t know but it’s what they said. They are waiting on an assessment before reopening. Didn’t sound like it would be done soon. Will try to get some pics posted tomorrow.


Thank you!! We are owners heading down there soon. I appreciate the information!!


----------



## Yarbogash

Beach looks useable but I haven’t seen the before. Today they announced they are running free shuttles to beach a couple miles north. Showers and washrooms there but no food. They supply free beach chairs.
Weather is perfect. Minimal crowd around the resort. Had a great meal last night at Wind and Waves; shrimp and grits was sublime.


----------



## Yarbogash

jerseygal said:


> Perfect weather, very relaxing 4 days, very uncrowned feel to resort which was lovely!Ocean was unusually warm for this time of year, waves were rough. Always soooo relaxing hearing the sound of the waves


I think I see what they were talking about re erosion.


----------



## pkmingo

Yarbogash said:


> I think I see what they were talking about re erosion.


----------



## pkmingo

Thank you so much for the pics. Yes, I can see where they said 10 feet gone. Sad to see.  Looks about what it looked like years ago before they built it up. But looks like a gorgeous day for you  Enjoy!!! It’s my favorite place!!


----------



## gometros

Yarbogash said:


> View attachment 718386View attachment 718387View attachment 718388Beach looks useable but I haven’t seen the before. Today they announced they are running free shuttles to beach a couple miles north. Showers and washrooms there but no food. They supply free beach chairs.
> Weather is perfect. Minimal crowd around the resort. Had a great meal last night at Wind and Waves; shrimp and grits was sublime.



Reminds me of what Castaway Cay looked like after Dorian in 2019.


----------



## mbasso

Yarbogash said:


> View attachment 718386View attachment 718387View attachment 718388Beach looks useable but I haven’t seen the before. Today they announced they are running free shuttles to beach a couple miles north. Showers and washrooms there but no food. They supply free beach chairs.
> Weather is perfect. Minimal crowd around the resort. Had a great meal last night at Wind and Waves; shrimp and grits was sublime.





gometros said:


> Reminds me of what Castaway Cay looked like after Dorian in 2019.


The beach has reopened as of this afternoon.  We reserved an umbrella and loungers for the next few days. This is our first time here and the beach looks ok to us


----------



## TheMouseKId

mbasso said:


> The beach has reopened as of this afternoon.  We reserved an umbrella and loungers for the next few days. This is our first time here and the beach looks ok to us


Do you mind sending photos? We leave next Wednesday and would love some photographic evidence.


----------



## GiaR

Beach reopened yesterday


----------



## GiaR

View from Ocean View Inn 2225


----------



## GiaR

Beach view from our last visit Oct 2021


----------



## GiaR

Woke up to the resort fully decorated this morning


----------



## Cfabar1

How does pet care work at Vero Beach? I thought dogs were not welcome here.


----------



## TheMouseKId

Cfabar1 said:


> How does pet care work at Vero Beach? I thought dogs were not welcome here.


You have to board them before you get there. Only service animals are allowed.


----------



## vhausberger

GiaR said:


> Beach reopened yesterday


Can you repost a clearer photo of activities? Thanks!


----------



## Nabas

Does anyone have the sheet for Vero Beach cash room costs for 2023?


----------



## GiaR

vhausberger said:


> Can you repost a clearer photo of activities? Thanks!


----------



## Eastcoast02

Going on a Disney cruise end of April to May 4th, was hoping to find availability at Vero 5/4-5/6.  Booked 5/5 but 5/4 isn't available in any room configuration.  It's not exactly close to WDW (or the Miami port) but I'm thinking its booked because it's "May the fourth". Does the resort hold some sort of Star Wars themed day?

Anyways, I have it waitlisted. Rather burn points than pay for 2 nights in the Miami area. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TAK

I just spent a half hour trying to find any availability for any room at Vero Beach any time in the next year and found absolutely nothing. Is this normal? Is it me?


----------



## Nabas

TAK said:


> I just spent a half hour trying to find any availability for any room at Vero Beach any time in the next year and found absolutely nothing. Is this normal? Is it me?


Perhaps it was a bug?

I see the Standard View rooms available for nearly all nights from April onwards.


----------



## joyjoy

TAK said:


> I just spent a half hour trying to find any availability for any room at Vero Beach any time in the next year and found absolutely nothing. Is this normal? Is it me?


There are rooms available, it just depends on when/what you're looking for.  A full week in an Ocean View Inn Room in June?  Probably not right now.  But you can waitlist it.  I've had very good luck wait listing my preferred room/view at VBR.  But for the next year there are lots of availabilities.  Clear cookies and all that other stuff, log out/log in, do the hokey pokey, speak sweetly to your laptop and if you're still having probs, call MS.   You'll get it and VB is so worth it.  Good Luck!


----------



## joyjoy

TAK said:


> I just spent a half hour trying to find any availability for any room at Vero Beach any time in the next year and found absolutely nothing. Is this normal? Is it me?


To reinforce my previous post, my waitlist for June 10 - 15 in an Ocean View Inn room just came through yesterday.  Yay!


----------



## RapunzelRN

Hi  Need help deciding and knew this group would help me. Never been to Vero. Questions about a few things before deciding if this stay is where we should go next summer. 

1. We are from Savannah- used to gnats/bugs at the ball park, near marsh etc. But not at our beaches here! So VERO in July- will this be no see um season?

2. The ongoing studio vs. 1 br debate. Worth the upcharge in points, fewer nights at this resort?  Or more nights in studio where I have to go do laundry. I don’t mind washing laundry here but is it usually available or a massive PITA to find one open? I’d prob book 5 nights in a studio and have points left for another stay later in my year or book a 1 br. and use most. Thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Budzooka

RapunzelRN said:


> Hi  Need help deciding and knew this group would help me. Never been to Vero. Questions about a few things before deciding if this stay is where we should go next summer.
> 
> 1. We are from Savannah- used to gnats/bugs at the ball park, near marsh etc. But not at our beaches here! So VERO in July- will this be no see um season?
> 
> 2. The ongoing studio vs. 1 br debate. Worth the upcharge in points, fewer nights at this resort?  Or more nights in studio where I have to go do laundry. I don’t mind washing laundry here but is it usually available or a massive PITA to find one open? I’d prob book 5 nights in a studio and have points left for another stay later in my year or book a 1 br. and use most. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Can’t help with #1, as I haven’t been to Vero in July. But on #2, I would do one bedroom, even if it means less nights. The in room laundry and kitchen is worth it. We like to go to the grocery store and be able to make a couple of meals in the room. The studio has a small fridge but not a kitchen. Not sure how many of you there are, but the extra space is really nice for our family of four as well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The studios are in the out buildings, and they have laundry facilities in each building.  I don’t think laundry is that much of a problem at Vero.


----------



## Budzooka

bobbiwoz said:


> The studios are in the out buildings, and they have laundry facilities in each building.  I don’t think laundry is that much of a problem at Vero.


Not a problem to get to and use but not near as convenient as in your room.


----------

